# Nor Cal & North SF Bay GTG (November 11-14, 2022)



## BrocLuno

We have been able to get the Ranger at Bothe-Napa Valley Park to give us a weekend for a possible GTG. We are the Park Forest Practices Group (volunteers) and we have the first weekend in November -> 3 & 4, 2012. 

The Park has 50 camp sites, 4 walk-in sites (short walk), 40 or so that will accommodate a small to medium motor home or trailer, some overflow camping in Day Use that will accommodate bigger motor homes, a group camp area, and day use pic-nic areas (where we will have our activities).

We need to start organizing this, so if there are folks who are interested attending; please contact Eccentric, CKelp, or me and we'll start to assemble the agenda. The Park will be off the commercial reservation system by then, so we'll be coordinating reservations with staff. We need lead time.

We'd sure like to get some of the Nor-Cal loggers who worked the Redwoods and big Doug Firs before logging went bust in Cali. Since this is the first GTG held here, we'll have to work out the wrinkles this time and make plans for next year based on who shows and what you'all want to do?

We're hoping this is the First Annual Bothe GTG ... Chime in if you want to attend


----------



## Eccentric

We need input from guys that've put on GTG's in the past too.:help:


----------



## BrocLuno

*Absolutely right ...*

If you have done one of these before, please chime in and help us out


----------



## RandyMac

I have ya penciled in.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I have ya penciled in.



Glad to hear it Randy. I just put the link to this thread in my siggy line.


----------



## RandyMac

November's weather can be iffy, even soo far south.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> November's weather can be iffy, even soo far south.



We're looking at the first weekend. Usually OK here, but the weather is the weather....


----------



## RandyMac

Looks like the place was logged, is there OG?


----------



## BrocLuno

The big deal is getting past the commercial reservation period. It raises heck with trying to set aside spaces for folks. So Nov 3 & 4 is as early as we can do it. Nice venue with about 2,000 acres of standing forest to hike in and such. Hopefully, the creek will still be flowing ...

Randy, it's great you're thinking about coming. You're a great wealth of knowledge and we have some ideas to run by you for Logging Interpretation for the kids who visit the Park when there are no old wood boys around to explain the ways of the world to the young'ins


----------



## Eccentric

Bruce knows far more about the park than I do. Don't know if there's any OG left. There are OG stumps. Currently, it's mostly Oaks, Madrones, Doug Firs, with a mix of others. We cut up a good sized root pulled maple there a couple months ago.

I have a length of Disston 3/4" pitch chisel chain that was found in the park long ago. It's quite rusty. Going to carefully clean it. Looks like it was sharp, with lots of life left in it when it was discarded. Matches this Acres listing. Would be FANTASTIC if someone can bring a running DA211A to demonstrate (and be filmed) in the park.

Chain Saw Chain


----------



## DavdH

subscribed,


----------



## Gologit

Where exactly is the park? Closest town?


----------



## ckelp

Gologit said:


> Where exactly is the park? Closest town?



calistoga to the north or saint Helena to the south


----------



## Eccentric

Yep. A few miles south of Calistoga on 128.


We'd love to see you there Bob. Gotta get you to run a heavy old McBeast while you're here though.


----------



## Eccentric

Bothe-Napa Valley SP

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=25132

http://www.napanet.net/~bothe/


----------



## atpchas

I'm definitely interested. I've been anticipating attending my first GTG for quite a while now.


----------



## Eccentric

atpchas said:


> I'm definitely interested. I've been anticipating attending my first GTG for quite a while now.



Charles it'd be great if you could attend. It'd be about 86 miles and 103 minutes for you according to Mapquest.


142 miles/162 minutes for Bob. One way of course....


----------



## Eccentric

With Calistoga and St Helena so close...........there'd be plenty for family members who aren't into chainsaws to do during the day. Spas, restaurants, wineries, etc...


----------



## ckelp

i may come and bring a saw or two :msp_unsure:lol


----------



## RandyMac

Officially 307 mi, 5 hours 40 mins, need to add about 45 minutes to an hour for the real world.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Officially 307 mi, 5 hours 40 mins, *need to add about 45 minutes to an hour for the real world.*




Yep.


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> Officially 307 mi, 5 hours 40 mins, need to add about 45 minutes to an hour for the real world.



i hope you make it, your one of the guys i'd like to meet face to face 


aaron, this is the first i have heard about it since trucken' though the poison oak how about you?


----------



## RandyMac

ckelp said:


> i hope you make it, your one of the guys i'd like to meet face to face



Pistols or knives?


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i hope you make it, your one of the guys i'd like to meet face to face
> 
> 
> aaron, this is the first i have heard about it since trucken' though the poison oak how about you?



Bruce and I have emailed back and forth about it a few times. We also talked about it that one day about a month ago when we did some cutting (a few weeks after you and I went up).



RandyMac said:


> Pistols or knives?



Dave's a youngster, but Randy could take him with his bare hands (well and his boots).


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> Pistols or knives?



you .22 bird shot me saiga 12ga with a 20 round mag:msp_tongue:


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> you .22 bird shot me saiga 12ga with a 20 round mag:msp_tongue:



Beware the old Redwood logger with the old Finnish rifle my friend....


----------



## RandyMac

P17


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Beware the old Redwood logger with the old Finnish rifle my friend....



i have a ability to take away breathing privileges at 500yds...
so be looking for the "black hole"

my next toy i'd love to get is a dragunov:msp_razz:


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> P17



Which mfg? The one I have is Winchester stamped. We'll have much to talk about around the campfire methinks. Hopefully Dave will resist the urges to say something that gets him thrown into that campfire......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i have a ability to take away breathing privileges at 500yds...
> so be looking for the "black hole"
> 
> my next toy i'd love to get is a dragunov:msp_razz:



Get that 700D running first....


----------



## RandyMac

we can just put honey on his hands and give him a feather.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Which mfg? The one I have is Winchester stamped. We'll have much to talk about around the campfire methinks. Hopefully Dave will resist the urges to say something that gets him thrown into that campfire......:hmm3grin2orange:



LOL

as long as the old farts stay on there meds i think we'll be ok :hmm3grin2orange:

do you mean the 775d?
i found a jug for it, now i need some green stuff i also have an ar 15 that needs the upper good way to piss a way $500


----------



## fatboymoe

WOW, this sounds like fun. I want to attend one of these so bad but the timing is no good for me. I am having my left knee replaced Oct. 23rd. 
Hopefully, this will be a huge success and will turn into an yearly event. Good luck boys!!!!


----------



## 2dogs

Pencil me in too. It will depend on the Pop Warner schedule, I will be the cook this year.


----------



## ckelp

2dogs said:


> Pencil me in too. It will depend on the Pop Warner schedule, I will be the cook this year.



i'll try to get my hands on a hole pig:biggrin:


----------



## BrocLuno

fatboymoe said:


> WOW, this sounds like fun. I want to attend one of these so bad but the timing is no good for me. I am having my left knee replaced Oct. 23rd.
> Hopefully, this will be a huge success and will turn into an yearly event. Good luck boys!!!!



If drivin is the issue(?), you might be able to hook a ride with someone else. If someone is coming from your neck of the woods with a motor home, it might be right up your re-coup ally? We can push you around in a chair for much of the pic-nic area and we have accessible rest-rooms, pic-nic tables and even camp sites 

We're hoping it goes well and we can repeat - make it an annual event - that's the initial plan anyway. But, you never know how things will turn out? 

Our new park maintenance person - Rob Grassi - is a real honest to goodness mill-wright from the east coast who has helped restore some water powered and steam powered saw mills so he's very intrigued by all of this. His role at the park is to help get the Bale Grist Mill further along and take care of general maintenance in Bothe. Bale Grist Mill is right next door. 

I'll see if we can get him to join AS... He'll be a real help in making the actual event work out.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I can get there Sat morning but would have to leave mid afternoon...working the weekend


----------



## Frank Boyer

I'm interested. I just do firewood for my own use, but I know how to BBQ. Pot luck or do group meals? What costs might be involved??


----------



## RandyMac

If everybody brings stuff, costs can be spread out, just need to co-ordinate who is bringing what.

A swap meet would be great.


----------



## ckelp

Frank Boyer said:


> I'm interested. I just do firewood for my own use, but I know how to BBQ. Pot luck or do group meals? What costs might be involved??



thats a good question, i'm planning on bring my gas grill it may workout to be a pot luck something or other.
i'm thinking on doin' homemade pasta.

i bet if we work it right everyone can be under $40 drinks food and etc


----------



## Bob95065

I am definitely interested. I joined this site in 2008 and wanted to go to a GTG since I read about the first one. I haven't been to anything like this and am looking forward to it.

Bob


----------



## BrocLuno

Just to help explain the area - just down the road (State Route 29) from Bothe Napa Valley Park, is Bale Grist Mill Historic Park. It has the biggest wooden water wheel west of the Mississippi River. So the family members who don't want to talk shop, wood cutting, and logging stuff can go there for a good outing. 

Further down the road toward St Helena is Silverado Brewing Co - a craft beer place. Up the road toward Calistoga is Sterling Vineyards & Winery (among many) with a tram ride to their winery on a hill with good views of the valley and surrounding hills. Nearby, there is Castello di Amorosa - our local mid-evil castle - with tours and tastings. 

A lot to do for family members who want to get away from the smell of 2-stroke oil 

Oh, and to reply to Randy's question about Old Growth (OG) - not likely. There might be one or two that were in country to tough to get out, but the same Dr Bale who owned the Grist Mill, also owned a local saw mill back in the day (1850's). He was one of the original land owners with a Spanish Land Grant from General Vallejo. I'm sure he took all marketable trees from this area of the watershed. Then the area was logged again to supply lumber to rebuild SF after the '06 earthquake and fire. Last time through was likely WW-II to supply some material to Mare Island to build mine sweepers and repair wooden tugs. Nothing truly awe inspiring that I have seen, so far. Still, it's a pretty nice re-growth forest


----------



## Jon1212

I shall consult with "The Warden", and our social calendar to check my availability. It sounds like fun to me, and it'll give me an opportunity to get Randy to autograph some photos......:msp_unsure:


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> I shall consult with "The Warden", and our social calendar to check my availability. It sounds like fun to me, and it'll give me an opportunity to get Randy to autograph some photos......:msp_unsure:



Oh you're going Jon.............................even if Charles and I have to kidnap you. Are you allergic to ether?


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Oh you're going Jon.............................even if Charles and I have to kidnap you. *Are you allergic to ether?:*D



Not that I remember..............:msp_confused:


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Not that I remember..............:msp_confused:



Excellent.........:cool2:


Now if you come to the GTG by your own free will, then it won't matter....


----------



## Frank Boyer

You want to list shopping, wine tasting, and spas for family members.


----------



## RandyMac

Frank, you bringing the geardrive?


----------



## Jon1212

Frank Boyer said:


> You want to list shopping, wine tasting, and spas for family members.



Yeah, so much for $40 covering food costs..............sheesh! Maybe I can leave the family at my mom's house in Sonoma................yeah, fat chance of that.


----------



## RandyMac

Jon1212 said:


> Yeah, so much for $40 covering food costs..............sheesh! Maybe I can leave the family at my mom's house in Sonoma................yeah, fat chance of that.



I'll bring ya a hotdog and a bag of Fritos.

Thanks for reminding me, I'll print a few classics. 

Been clearing the garage, found some #### that I forgot I had. I dug out a long box, it was heavy, found a Yugo M59/66 SKS still in the cosmo, thought for sure I had sold that years ago. I pulled it apart, it is soaking in it now.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I'll bring ya a hotdog and a bag of Fritos.
> 
> *Thanks for reminding me, I'll print a few classics.*
> 
> Been clearing the garage, found some #### that I forgot I had. I dug out a long box, it was heavy, found a Yugo M59/66 SKS still in the cosmo, thought for sure I had sold that years ago. I pulled it apart, it is soaking in it now.



Randy,
I hope you realize that I'm serious. I'd frame some of those, and hang 'em up.........even where people can see 'em.......LOL!!!


----------



## ckelp

too bad we can't bring the "other" toys out..


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> too bad we can't bring the "other" toys out..



Let's not muddy the waters David. Plenty of other times to play with those.....


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Randy,
> I hope you realize that I'm serious. I'd frame some of those, and hang 'em up.........even where people can see 'em.......LOL!!!



Same here. The 'standing tall while flipping the bird' pic comes to mind, as does the set of pics showing the pines being cut with a PM850 next to those cabins. Then there's the 'lineup' pic in front of the CDF IHC truck, and.......


----------



## ckelp

i's never muddy the waters ever!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Frank Boyer

I haven't run the 1-86 in a couple of years. I have a 3' and 6' bar for it and a box of chain. I'll have to pull it out and try and get it going. 

Cooking a whole hog on site is an over night job. It would be easier to pre cook a case of butts and reheat on site or bring them hot.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> Oh you're going Jon.............................even if Charles and I have to kidnap you. Are you allergic to ether?



Wow - my first GTG *and* my first kidnapping! I can't wait.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Same here. The 'standing tall while flipping the bird' pic comes to mind, as does the set of pics showing the pines being cut with a PM850 next to those cabins. Then there's the 'lineup' pic in front of the CDF IHC truck, and.......



...and don't forget the 'lying underneath the Yellow Flash in the middle of a logging road muttering to himself and removing the muffler and tail-pipe' picture. :msp_wink:


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## Eccentric

*I have no idea what you're talking about Bob.....*



Gologit said:


> ...and don't forget the 'lying underneath the Yellow Flash in the middle of a logging road muttering to himself and removing the muffler and tail-pipe' picture. :msp_wink:





Gologit said:


> This is not a picture of Humboldt County roadkill...this is what happens when you try to take a Ranchero places a D-7 wouldn't go. Just 'cause they're the same color don't mean 'nuthin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eccentric provided technical support....and a big hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also provided mechanical advice and helpful comments...like, "you gonna take all day with that"? and "remember, righty tighty, lefty loosy".... RandyMac was not amused.



Sorry Randy. I lack the willpower....


----------



## Eccentric

I see Randy made a pre-emptive posting of THE hat/shoes pic.....


----------



## slowp

We are thinking about it. Gas prices and weather will affect my decision. November is a wicked weather month in the Great Mildewed PNW. 

So, this is maybe going to be at a state park with showers and all? No Manson Family members close by?
The Wine Country is a spendy place.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> We are thinking about it. Gas prices and weather will affect my decision. November is a wicked weather month in the Great Mildewed PNW.
> 
> So, this is maybe going to be at a state park with showers and all? No Manson Family members close by?
> The Wine Country is a spendy place.



Ms P we'd be honored if you'd come down for the GTG. There are bathrooms with toilets and sinks plus hot coin opperated pay showers like you'll find at other Ca state parks. This is/was a Ca state park that's transitioning to a county park. There are 'dry' RV spaces at the park for you if you're taking the 'Wing. 

The wine country 'tourist' places are indeed spendy. But gas and food on your route all the way through to northern Santa Rosa where you'd leave HWY 101 and head east to go to Calistoga is reasonable and plentiful. St Helena (which is a few miles south of the park) has at least one super market, a large hardware store, and other places where you can find reasonably priced supplies. Calistoga (which is a few miles north of the park) has reasonably priced gas. I'm sure St Helena does too. 

Santa Rosa (again, at your turning point) has several reasonable gas stations, supermarkets, and such near the area of your turnoff. Any of us locals would be happy to guide you to whatever you need to get to. The manson family was way down in SoCal. We're hundreds of miles north of the barker ranch.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


>



Bon Chapeau mon ami...............



Tu zapatos es muey bonita...........


Some bilingual appreciation for you my friend.............:msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp

Bothe-Napa Valley SP

I guess I have been by there a couple of times and didn't know it!


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> We need input from guys that've put on GTG's in the past too.:help:



Wow that's like a half hour from you Aaron......nice.

Put me in as a long shot.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> Bothe-Napa Valley SP
> 
> I guess I have been by there a couple of times and didn't know it!



So had I...........several times. There's not much to see of it right off of the highway. The Bale grist mill is easy to see from the highway, and is just South of the park.


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> Wow that's like a half hour from you Aaron......nice.
> 
> Put me in as a long shot.



Yep. At a 'relaxed' pace, it's more like 40-45 minutes. Some mildly twisty stuff. Not bad though. I've made that drive dozens of times over the years for various reasons. Been to the park three times so far (for cutting, and to work on a HUGE donated walk behind tiller (old Howard Rotovator with an 18HP Wisconsin twin). Hope to see you there JP.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Yep. At a 'relaxed' pace, it's more like 40-45 minutes. Some mildly twisty stuff. Not bad though. I've made that drive dozens of times over the years for various reasons. Been to the park three times so far (for cutting, and to work on a HUGE donated walk behind tiller (old Howard Rotovator with an 18HP Wisconsin twin). Hope to see you there JP.



Yeah, put me in as a ne'er do well..........er........I mean.......er......er.........nevermind.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Yep. At a 'relaxed' pace, it's more like 40-45 minutes. Some mildly twisty stuff. Not bad though.



i'd did it in 20(my house to calistoga):msp_scared: riding shotgun in a nissan Z


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i'd did it in 20(my house to calistoga):msp_scared: riding shotgun in a nissan Z



Back in my young and dumb days, I made it from the far side of Sebastopol to Pope Valley in 49 minutes in my 1989 Ex-CHP 5.0L Mustang.....


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Back in my young and dumb days, I made it from the far side of Sebastopol to Pope Valley in 49 minutes in my 1989 Ex-CHP 5.0L Mustang.....



you must have scrape the crap out of the door handles!

also, i was just in Pittsburg, i ran into several "ex-clients" of yours:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> you must have scrape the crap out of the door handles!



Nope. Was a clean run. Went from my house to the old Paintball Hill park in Pope Valley. EARLY on a Saturday morning with little traffic. On one of the 'passing lane' hills, I passed ELEVEN cars......including a pickup pulling a boat. You won't see my doing crazy #### like that anymore. I was 19 at the time. My passenger's father used to be an instructer at the old Bob Bondurant driving school..............so he was used to being the passenger during some hot driving.


Dammit. I just remembered it was 59 minutes (not 49). One minute shy of an hour. Still cooking for that drive. Forgive me for the memory lapse. That was 20 years ago. Then there was the time I made it from Sacramento State to Santa Rosa Junior College in 79 minutes......at something like 3 or 4 AM. Mapquest sez that's 102.8 miles and SHOULD take 118 minutes. using the 80/12/29/116/101 route I took...


----------



## Jon1212

ckelp said:


> i'd did it in 20(my house to calistoga):msp_scared: riding shotgun in a nissan Z





Eccentric said:


> Back in my young and dumb days, I made it from the far side of Sebastopol to Pope Valley in 49 minutes in my 1989 Ex-CHP 5.0L Mustang.....



Oh yeah, well it took me 20 minutes to get from the Slownoma Plaza to my mom's house on the west side on a holiday weekend...................:tongue2:


That's a slow 3 miles...............


----------



## Gologit

Hah! I took me 20 minutes just to drive through Auburn this morning. :msp_angry:


----------



## Jon1212

Gologit said:


> Hah! I took me 20 minutes just to drive through Auburn this morning. :msp_angry:



Auburn is kind of spread out, but not that far. To get through Shingle Springs all I have to do is cross over highway 50.........:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ckelp

Gologit said:


> Hah! I took me 20 minutes just to drive through Auburn this morning. :msp_angry:



how about 2hours to go from san rafael to richmond aprox 15mi :msp_unsure:
good ol' cal trans decideing that they need to fix a expansion joint during rush hour on a Friday:msp_unsure:


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> you must have scrape the crap out of the door handles!
> 
> also, i was just in Pittsburg, i ran into several "ex-clients" of yours:msp_biggrin:



Pittsburg (especially west Pittsburg) is ROUGH. I used to have a friend in Antioch that I'd visit. Had to go to ####'sburg at times when visiting him. Like West Sacramento...


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Pittsburg (especially west Pittsburg) is ROUGH. I used to have a friend in Antioch that I'd visit. Had to go to ####'sburg at times when visiting him. Like West Sacramento...



Pittsburgh? Isn't that where The Mecca restaurant is? I remember they had really good burrito's.


----------



## RandyMac

Back in '76, I rode a Z1B Kawasaki from Santa Rosa to Crescent City in 4 hours 30 minutes, including two gas stops.


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> Back in '76, I rode a Z1B Kawasaki from Santa Rosa to Crescent City in 4 hours 30 minutes, including two gas stops.



that's funny right there





Jon1212 said:


> Pittsburgh? Isn't that where The Mecca restaurant is? I remember they had really good burrito's.



dnno all i know about pittsburgh is one of many places i go where i wish i was able to carry at work...


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Pittsburgh? Isn't that where The Mecca restaurant is? I remember they had really good burrito's.



Haven't been there (at least not that I remember). Don't think I've been to a restaurant in Pittsburg in 15 years. I do remember a greasy spoon called Hazels. They had a MONSTER burger called the "Willy Burger". Was as big as a dinner plate, and came with a sepperate plateful of fries. Used to race my buddy to see who could finish first. I couldn't get 1/2 way through that if you paid me now. 19 is different than 39 (and today's my birthday.....yay).:msp_unsure:


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Haven't been there (at least not that I remember). Don't think I've been to a restaurant in Pittsburg in 15 years. I do remember a greasy spoon called Hazels. They had a MONSTER burger called the "Willy Burger". Was as big as a dinner plate, and came with a sepperate plateful of fries. Used to race my buddy to see who could finish first. I couldn't get 1/2 way through that if you paid me now. 19 is different than 39 (and today's my birthday.....yay).:msp_unsure:



wait your 10 years older then me, and your b-day is 10days after mine????


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> Back in '76, I rode a Z1B Kawasaki from Santa Rosa to Crescent City in 4 hours 30 minutes, including two gas stops.



Randy,
Further proof that you are a Bad A##.


I went to College in Chico, but grew up in Walnut Creek. This was during the mid to late 80's when 505 was still 55mph, I was rolling in my 72 El Camino at 100-110mph on a misty weekday morning with no traffic. This allowed me to spy the CHP cruiser wayyyyyy back in my rearview, I dropped it down to 60mph, he finally caught up, and pulled me over. He asked how fast I was going, and I told him about 70 cause my El Camino won't do much more. He said, "son do you realize it took me over 4 miles to catch up to you?"..........he wrote me up for 64mph.......

Randy wouldn't have got caught................


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Randy,
> Further proof that you are a Bad A##.
> 
> 
> I went to College in Chico, but grew up in Walnut Creek. This was during the mid to late 80's when 505 was still 55mph, I was rolling in my 72 El Camino at 100-110mph on a misty weekday morning with no traffic. This allowed me to spy the CHP cruiser wayyyyyy back in my rearview, I dropped it down to 60mph, he finally caught up, and pulled me over. He asked how fast I was going, and I told him about 70 cause my El Camino won't do much more. He said, "son do you realize it took me over 4 miles to catch up to you?"..........he wrote me up for 64mph.......
> 
> Randy wouldn't have got caught................



Mosquitos refuse to bite RandyMac..........purely out of respect.


His words would break a lesser man's jaw.


If he was to hit you, you'd have to overcome the urge to thank him.


He *is*...the most interesting man in the world.








"I don't always drink beer.....................but when I do, I drink PBR".


----------



## RandyMac

I got caught once, CHP clocked me after I slowed down, wrote 115 in a 55 zone, the Judge made it hurt.


----------



## Jon1212

New Thread for the guy with the Big Magnesium brain.


http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/203580.htm#post3738215


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

Dang!!...First week in Nov I have 2 feet of snow at the ranch it's a biach getting off the mountain and getting back up..bummer in the summer!!


----------



## Eccentric

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Dang!!...First week in Nov I have 2 feet of snow at the ranch it's a biach getting off the mountain and getting back up..bummer in the summer!!



Crap! I'd really like you to come down for the GTG Ter.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Crap! I'd really like you to come down for the GTG Ter.



Aaron,
Are you gonna ask if he's allergic to ether, too?


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron,
> Are you gonna ask if he's allergic to ether, too?



He's a bit too far to do the 'snatch and grab' thing (unlike you). Also, the same snow that'd prevent him from coming down for the GTG would also hinder an opperation such as that. Don't think there'll be enough snow in the Sierra Foothills to keep you safe. That reminds me.......................do your wrists chafe easily?


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> He's a bit too far to do the 'snatch and grab' thing (unlike you). Also, the same snow that'd prevent him from coming down for the GTG would also hinder an opperation such as that. Don't think there'll be enough snow in the Sierra Foothills to keep you safe. That reminds me.......................do your wrists chafe easily?



Not if the duct tape is turned around.


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Not if the duct tape is turned around.



I'll make a note of that. Got your comfort in mind my friend.


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> I'll make a note of that. Got your comfort in mind my friend.



I really appreciate your concern for my well being.


----------



## ckelp

brucey,

i shoot people for dumping trash on the weeds called my front lawn!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rupedoggy

Eccentric said:


> He's a bit too far to do the 'snatch and grab' thing (unlike you). Also, the same snow that'd prevent him from coming down for the GTG would also hinder an opperation such as that. Don't think there'll be enough snow in the Sierra Foothills to keep you safe. That reminds me.......................do your wrists chafe easily?



Tell him the truth Jon. It hasn't snowed where you live for 50 years! Mike


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> We are thinking about it. Gas prices and weather will affect my decision. November is a wicked weather month in the Great Mildewed PNW.
> 
> So, this is maybe going to be at a state park with showers and all? No Manson Family members close by?
> The Wine Country is a spendy place.



slowp check Allegiant Air and see if they servw whatever airport is close to you. It may be cheaper to fly into Oakland and I could pick you up.


----------



## BrocLuno

Alaska Airlines flys direct from Seattle to Santa Rosa for reasonable price. Anyone of a bunch of us could ferry folks to the park & campground, or other lodging. It's a matter of working the logistics and hooking folks up


----------



## BrocLuno

ckelp said:


> brucey,
> 
> i shoot people for dumping trash on the weeds called my front lawn!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



That's not trash - that's Tylers old Husky 136 in need of some wrench magic


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> slowp check Allegiant Air and see if they servw whatever airport is close to you. It may be cheaper to fly into Oakland and I could pick you up.



Thanks. but I like to drive. The cookies and pie might become lost baggage! I also have friends nearby that should be visited. If there is snow, I can get to 101 and not deal with it. Notice there is no THE in front of 101. :msp_biggrin:

Horizon went off the runway on the last trip I went on it. A rather relaxing trip off the runway, but the reaction of the crew was not impressive.


----------



## RandyMac

Does that park have a firetruck? 
I'm making a deal on this one.


----------



## Eccentric

Randy are you serious? That's a SWEET rig. Calistoga is only a few miles north of the park. That'd be perfect.......and would net you a nice tax writeoff.


----------



## Jon1212

rupedoggy said:


> Tell him the truth Jon. It hasn't snowed where you live for 50 years! Mike



Not enough to hinder my comings, and goings. However there was that December storm three winters ago when we got 6-8 inches of the fluffy white stuff. It sure made all of the 4 way stop signs pretty entertaining from a safe distance.


----------



## RandyMac

That old Ford is up here, about 25 miles out of town, the owner had it gone through and it has sat ever since. Their property is for sale, it needs moved, might be able to make a hand shake deal on it.


----------



## BrocLuno

If you can get that truck, keep talking to us. We might be able to work something out?


----------



## ckelp

BrocLuno said:


> That's not trash - that's Tylers old Husky 136 in need of some wrench magic



it had contaminated gas in it flushed the tank and cleaned the carb 

i just need a sec to fully tune it (i need more room in my shed)
hopefully i'll have some ol' iron to show off at the GTG


----------



## RandyMac

I will go out and see it, soon probably. I called the station where it came from and will talk to the Chief tomorrow, it would be nice to get some information on it.

Transport is the problem, if in good running condition, it would burn a gallon every 3-4 miles and max out around 55-60mph. If it needs more than I can do, it will need trailered.


----------



## roostersgt

Sounds like a great idea and I'm hoping to make it there to meet some fellow saw addicts. Planning on bringing a 039 and 028. I haven't seen it posted yet, so I'll ask the ridiculous question. Do they allow chainsaws to be operated in the state park campground, or will that be happening at another location? Seems every campground I've gone to in the past 2 years has banned their use within the campground and I've had to travel to cut camp firewood.


----------



## ckelp

roostersgt said:


> Sounds like a great idea and I'm hoping to make it there to meet some fellow saw addicts. Planning on bringing a 039 and 028. I haven't seen it posted yet, so I'll ask the ridiculous question. Do they allow chainsaws to be operated in the state park campground, or will that be happening at another location? Seems every campground I've gone to in the past 2 years has banned their use within the campground and I've had to travel to cut camp firewood.



we are going to be sawing (Bruce, correct me if i'm wrong) less then 100' from a couple camp sites. so yes we will be running saws inside the park, the only resion we can do this is we know some people high up

your only bringing two saws? i'm bringing some mystery meat saws (not telling anyone what they are to make it more fun):msp_rolleyes: and some other everyday saws...


----------



## roostersgt

Yeah, two should do it. I don't have anything special, or modded. My 028 Super does have a stock Stihl "Jungle" muffler though. The 039 will be more to see how it stacks up against Stihl's rival saws in it's class. May modd the muffler before the GTG. My other saws are pretty much non-controversial. Too bad the Sawtroll lives on another continent.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Good*

We're planning to allow operation of equipment, but we'll have to work out the wrinkles with management... 

See, this is what we need. Details on what you all want? 

Then we have stuff to put into the "event" and we can get it clarified. Good show, keep it coming


----------



## slowp

I might need a guitar player. Accoustical, no amps. I might not.


----------



## spindrift7mm

*GTG ??? What's the general theme ?*

I have not had the pleasure of making it to any of the GTG's but have read alot of threads on GTG's from all over the country. They all look like fun but there's alot of differences,could some of you more experinced folks chime in with what might be the going's on. I like the fast driving & kidnapping stories but hve not heard much about events and such. A campfire and tellin lies is fine by me but I don't want to show up with my ported 026/28" lightsaber to saw on some RandyMac old growth.
Ken


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> I might need a guitar player. Accoustical, no amps. I might not.



Are you a singer?


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Are you a singer?



Nope.


----------



## BrocLuno

spindrift7mm said:


> I have not had the pleasure of making it to any of the GTG's but have read alot of threads on GTG's from all over the country. They all look like fun but there's a lot of differences, could some of you more experienced folks chime in with what might be the going's on. I like the fast driving & kidnapping stories but hve not heard much about events and such. A campfire and tellin lies is fine by me but I don't want to show up with my ported 026/28" lightsaber to saw on some RandyMac old growth.
> Ken



Well since this is the first of what we hope will become a annual event, it's pretty much wide open. What do you want to do? We'd like to do an antique (or modern) saw show and swap, maybe a look-see up the canyon about what you folks can tell us about how it was logged? We can probably drag down an old fir log so folks can show off their saws making some cookies 

Specifically, we'd like some of the old time loggers to come look at a few trees. We have in mind gettin some folks in costume and dropping a tree or two. Not at this years GTG, we don't have the planning in place and won't until we get opinions and advice. But either off-line after the GTG, or as a function of next years GTG, we'd like to have a felling and bucking demo in period costume using period gear for 1870's, 1900's, 1940's (WW-II), and maybe 1965 or so, just before it became a park. 

The reason is, we'd like to record these events to show the kids that come through the Visitor Center (VC) what logging was like back in the day - pick your favorite time period. It's a way to get modern kids exposed to woods work on a rainy day when they are in the VC learning about animals and "green issues". 

As background, Dr Bale who built the Bale Grist Mill (now an operating historic park just down the road), also owned a saw mill on the Napa River down toward St Helena. We suspect he took trees near the valley floor that they could handle with oxen during his ten-year around 1870.

Since we know the place was logged, we want to build out the interpretive program covering that subject. We'll be taking ideas about scripts for period correct shows or demos around camp fire programs, or during Nature Camp. Or just telling stories about logging and woods work. We'd love to have some "living history" oral interviews with the folks who did it and are still walking and talking. 

We'll be asking for photos (with copyrights retained, or released) for possible display in the VC at different times of the year. The best photos would be something in the immediate area. But we know that isn't likely to turn up. Next best would be ones that show work going on like what must have happened here ...

But, that's what we want - what do you'all want ...


----------



## Eccentric

Well Bruce between what you layed out, and the obligatory sittin' around the fireside and telling lies thing.............I think we'll be doing well. We'll need more than a few logs for people to make cookies out of. Some big Doug fir for the big 'uns, and a lotta smaller stuff for the fast guys.

I just 'spent' 1000 of my 'hard earned' credits (LOL) and this thread is now a 'stickie'! Hopefully the powers that be will leave it sitting at the top with the other 'unmoved' stickies until after the GTG date instead of moving it to the 'stickie dungeon'.


----------



## spindrift7mm

*Made my day*

Boy Eccentric you just made my day, I was begining to think I had the wrong idea of a GTG. I really think the historic and educational values of logging and the the area it self is very important to record for future generations. The knowledge that we have in AS is unbelievable and should be shared but we may be putting the cart before the horse. The basics of a GTG is people and what draws us to "get together" SAAAAAAWs lotsa SAAAAWs big SAAAWs fast SAAAWs old SAAAWs broke SAAAWs any SAAAWs
The saws will get us together and hopefully keep everyone coming back year after year. This all may seem silly to some, but to some members reading whats been posted may feel like it's just a small group who all know each other . To everyone working on this GTG your doing great, I am just trying to open things up a bit to members like me who don't post alot (type to slow to be effective 47 min on this post)to make a little drive, see SAAWs,touch SAAWs,run SAAWs,talk SAAWs,swap SAAWs and help Broc with some historical stories(old Lies) 
IT'S AN ADDICTION Ken


----------



## Frank Boyer

We need to put some time frame to this with who is going to do what. Saturday and Sunday could use tenative activities and a clue for food. I would not want to be around this group after a couple of meals are missed. Will we have electricty at the camp sites? Is there a large cook/bbq area? Picnic tables? Water? Car/truck access? Shade? Cost of sites?


----------



## BrocLuno

*Frank, you touched on important stuff ...*

Eccentric and I will sit down with Management (one of whom recently had a heart attack, so bear with us ...) and work out the details. 

Yes there is a "group camp" area that will accommodate up to 25 or so IIRC ... I think (I'll check) that it's like $60 night.

There is a Ramada and other pic-nic areas. The Ramada will accept 25 or so for cooking and washing. Don't know the fees on that.

Regular Park camping is available, w/o water or power. The sites have tables, fire rings with partial grates, and tent spaces. Some parking spurs are big enough for a mid-sized motor home, most accept a pick-up and camper fine or a car and trailer up to 25 ft.

The sawing area will be arranged and we'll post the details when we know them. I'm not sure we can have races this round. We are just trying to get this thing going in this round. Maybe we can do races next year, but we'll ask... 

If we have enough interest, and we can get reimbursed though some sort of ticket sales, we might also be able to book the Tucker Farm Center next door. That venue would be off of State land, so it would be a free'er location to do things that the State Park system may not allow (they still own the underlying property and buildings at Bothe) ...

We'll get the rules and procedures worked out and post that ASAP. I'm going to ask Ranger Sandy Jones to join this discussion at some point as we are asking questions outside my expertise.

Aaron, will you please see if you can talk Rob Grassi into joining AS so he can be part of this dialog? He's the park maintenance person and a ex-farm boy, a practicing Mill Wright, an old machine enthusiast, and a Nor Eastern wood cutter - now out on the Left Coast. We'll need his help in co-ordinating some of this to get it to work right.


----------



## Eccentric

BrocLuno said:


> Eccentric and I will sit down with Management (one of whom recently had a heart attack, so bear with us ...) and work out the details.
> 
> Yes there is a "group camp" area that will accommodate up to 25 or so IIRC ... I think (I'll check) that it's like $60 night.
> 
> There is a Ramada and other pic-nic areas. The Ramada will accept 25 or so for cooking and washing. Don't know the fees on that.
> 
> Regular Park camping is available, w/o water or power. The sites have tables, fire rings with partial grates, and tent spaces. Some parking spurs are big enough for a mid-sized motor home, most accept a pick-up and camper fine or a car and trailer up to 25 ft.
> 
> The sawing area will be arranged and we'll post the details when we know them. I'm not sure we can have races this round. We are just trying to get this thing going in this round. Maybe we can do races next year, but we'll ask...
> 
> If we have enough interest, and we can get reimbursed though some sort of ticket sales, we might also be able to book the Tucker Farm Center next door. That venue would be off of State land, so it would be a free'er location to do things that the State Park system may not allow (they still own the underlying property and buildings at Bothe) ...
> 
> We'll get the rules and procedures worked out and post that ASAP. I'm going to ask Ranger Sandy Jones to join this discussion at some point as we are asking questions outside my expertise.
> 
> *Aaron, will you please see if you can talk Rob Grassi into joining AS so he can be part of this dialog? He's the park maintenance person and a ex-farm boy, a practicing Mill Wright, an old machine enthusiast, and a Nor Eastern wood cutter - now out on the Left Coast. We'll need his help in co-ordinating some of this to get it to work right.*



I'll do my best Bruce. I need to make it up there one day soon and talk with you and Bob. Do you think we can get Sandy to join AS so she can chime in here?


----------



## BrocLuno

Maybe, both Rob and Sandy like Old Iron


----------



## Eccentric

BrocLuno said:


> Maybe, both Rob and Sandy like Old Iron



Sandy was thrilled when I got that big old 2-cyl rototiller running. Said it reminded her of a 2-cyl John Deere.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Been missing out I see, but I made it. Went through a few pages, but not all yet. I am sure I will be in, and Parmeter usually is included with me. Maybe Chris too, out new saw enthusiast.


----------



## slowp

Costumes? 






View attachment 246658


Actually, sounds like you'll need some crosscut saws. A real falling one and a bucking one. Anybody got some? 

Our PNW GTGs are food based. No organized saw races. Sometimes the noisy saws do their one cut thing. But we eat a lot. Food is a good thing. 

I do not know what the future holds, but I have white gas based kitchen appliances. Don' need no stinkin' electricity. 

Did I mention food?


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> Costumes?
> 
> Actually, sounds like you'll need some crosscut saws. A real falling one and a bucking one. Anybody got some?
> 
> Our PNW GTGs are food based. No organized saw races. Sometimes the noisy saws do their one cut thing. But we eat a lot. Food is a good thing.
> 
> I do not know what the future holds, but I have white gas based kitchen appliances. Don' need no stinkin' electricity.
> 
> Did I mention food?



Ms P. thanks for sharing the RandyMac pic and the input. Much appreciated. Looking forward to meeting you. Food and fellowship is the important thing. Saws will be there, and we'll do some cutting. I think Bruce has a few misery whips. I'm not sure of the type or condition however.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Been missing out I see, but I made it. Went through a few pages, but not all yet. I am sure I will be in, and Parmeter usually is included with me. Maybe Chris too, our new saw enthusiast.



Norm I was hoping you'd chime in. Will be great to get John out there too. If there's any climbing to be done at the GTG, I'm sure he'll be up to the challenge. From what I saw yesterday, Chris will be a saw nut soon. We need to steer him towards a 70-80cc class Husky, and then towards some old Magnesium. Then he'll be hooked. John asked me if I'd ever like to part with the SP-81 as he was eyeballing it at Betty's place (misses it a bit I wager). I replied by asking him if he'd part with his 750. John just smiled.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good post and pic Slow P! Aaron I heard that it made me laughed, loved your counter reply LOL! Im sure John will be ok without the 81. I will find him a 046 he has been wanting for awhile. Yep Chris needs a saw in that class, makes you almost forget about 20 inch saw's well me anyway. So is it rock solid then for the Napa spot?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good post and pic Slow P! Aaron I heard that it made me laughed, loved your counter reply LOL! Im sure John will be ok without the 81. I will find him a 046 he has been wanting for awhile. Yep Chris needs a saw in that class, makes you almost forget about 20 inch saw's well me anyway. So is it rock solid then for the Napa spot?



We have the OK from the park people. Still ironing out the details however.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Cool beans!


----------



## BrocLuno

Ironed out a few details yesterday and still working on getting the Park Ranger and the Maintenance Supervisor to join our ranks so they can speak directly to the members here. 

In the meantime, I got clarification that yes there will be an area to fire off at least the antique gear  

Yes, they think we can find a suitable log to make ready for cookie cutting. 

Yes, they are in big support of food and companionship. We'll likely have access to the "camp fire center" which has a screen and a modest PA system.

Sawyers rigs will be spotted into Day Use for overnight so they can be near their gear and near the group areas. We'll probably have some non-arborist types already in the campground, so we'll need some separation so they can still have access to park activities, but that is being worked out.

We may have a few of our own modest collection of antique saws and gear ready for display and helpful comment. We should be able to create a swap-meet area


----------



## Frank Boyer

Will we have water and 110V at the sites and cooking area? 
Are we parking in the same area that we will camp and cook?
Is this Friday evening to Sunday afternoon?
I talked to Bill (2Dogs) and both he and I have some expirence cooking for a group. 
Any idea how many people might attend? 20-30 for a starting guess.


----------



## BrocLuno

We have power and water at the group cooking area known as the "Ramada" (a covered outdoor kitchen area). 

We do not have power and water in the regular camp sites. 

We'll have to get someone in the group to "reserve" the Ramada so that it does not get taken by a family group. We might need to take up a collection to cover this until we can get donations at the "food counter" to recoup our reservation fee?

We have power at the restrooms, so we might be able to get something to another camp site or two for a special need.

Showers are hot, but pay with quarters.

Number of folks will likely be in the 30~50 range as of now. But who knows? This thing could start drawing more as the word gets out ...


----------



## WoodChuck'r

RandyMac said:


> is there OG?





Sheeit. Imma OG. :cool2:


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

No races???


----------



## Jon1212

WoodChuck'r said:


> Sheeit. Imma OG. :cool2:



OG= Original Goofball?


----------



## 2dogs

BrocLuno said:


> We have power and water at the group cooking area known as the "Ramada" (a covered outdoor kitchen area).
> 
> We do not have power and water in the regular camp sites.
> 
> We'll have to get someone in the group to "reserve" the Ramada so that it does not get taken by a family group. We might need to take up a collection to cover this until we can get donations at the "food counter" to recoup our reservation fee?
> 
> We have power at the restrooms, so we might be able to get something to another camp site or two for a special need.
> 
> Showers are hot, but pay with quarters.
> 
> Number of folks will likely be in the 30~50 range as of now. But who knows? This thing could start drawing more as the word gets out ...



Can we transfer money via Paypal to an e-mail address of someone who lives up there?

I could probably bring up a short piece of redwood say 5' long by 3 1/2' in diameter. Any interest?

I should be able to come up with some local vegetables, enough for everyone. Maybe artichokes or Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Eccentric

OREGONLOGGER said:


> No races???



Did Bob's PNW GTG have races (aside from some 'informal' heads up stuff)? I don't know because I didn't quite make it there in 2011.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> Can we transfer money via Paypal to an e-mail address of someone who lives up there?
> 
> I could probably bring up a short piece of redwood say 5' long by 3 1/2' in diameter. Any interest?
> 
> I should be able to come up with some local vegetables, enough for everyone. Maybe artichokes or Brussels sprouts.



I can probably get something off our Cloverdale property...can drop a tree and buck it up but don't have a trailer to haul anything...and getting logs onto a trailer would be interesting. The only Redwood that is down is about 20" at the base. We don't usually cut the larger trees down. I'd have to hunt for a decent fir. Oaks and Madrone are no problem


----------



## Jon1212

singinwoodwackr said:


> I can probably get something off our Cloverdale property...can drop a tree and buck it up but don't have a trailer to haul anything...and getting logs onto a trailer would be interesting. The only Redwood that is down is about 20" at the base. We don't usually cut the larger trees down. I'd have to hunt for a decent fir. Oaks and Madrone are no problem



Maybe we can take a field trip over to that downed giant oak on your property. I'm wearing golf shoes though, so I don't slide down the hill..........LOL!!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Jon1212 said:


> Maybe we can take a field trip over to that downed giant oak on your property. I'm wearing golf shoes though, so I don't slide down the hill..........LOL!!!



LOL.

actually, I when I found out about this gtg I thought of offering the property as a location but the family is in the process of selling it so have no idea is we'll even be there in Nov. 

anyone interested in a 2000acr ranch off hwy 128?


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

Eccentric said:


> Did Bob's PNW GTG have races (aside from some 'informal' heads up stuff)? I don't know because I didn't quite make it there in 2011.



Sure did E and all was timed. My races will be sanction with many divisions and trophys also live feed and sending it to the Outdoor Channel and sponsored by Baileys and Cabelas with winners name and time posted to the Oregon Loggers Archive in my town....No ESPN though:msp_biggrin:


----------



## madhatte

How is it that this is the first time I've stumbled onto this thread? 

I'll be there in Nov, unless there's a good reason why I can't. Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## mile9socounty

Well hell, I see this thread has grown and was stickied. Should have seen it. If I can keep from spending the money, I'll show up. Now that Im driving something that wont fall apart I can get out. Maybe even offer a ride for someone on my way down.


----------



## Jacob J.

I might be heading down to this if I'm not in southern Cal on a fire or in New Mexico at burn boss academy. If I do make it, I can offer rides to locals and bring camping/cooking supplies and a couple real healthy slabs of wood.


----------



## mile9socounty

JJ your out making the big bucks now. Still waiting on that 125 pard.


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> JJ your out making the big bucks now. Still waiting on that 125 pard.



Actually I've been duty officer all season, haven't made it to one single fire yet. 

I got plenty of 125s here whenever you're ready, big Pioneers too.


----------



## Frank Boyer

We need to figure out what this is going to look like. 
Fri, Sat, and Sunday??
How are we going to do the food? With what, by whom, and who does what supplies.
Costs??? Camping, cooking area, shared food, etc.
Number count
What else????


----------



## mile9socounty

Jacob J. said:


> Actually I've been duty officer all season, haven't made it to one single fire yet.
> 
> I got plenty of 125s here whenever you're ready, big Pioneers too.



Anytime you have free time I'm game JJ. Saw you in MC yesterday morning and gave you a wave. I just about have my 361 all wrapped up. For the final piece, I have to make a trip to Glendale down to UPP. I was to see if the can custom build me a carb box set up so I can run an 084 MaxFlow system on it. It should be a screamer after that.



Frank Boyer said:


> We need to figure out what this is going to look like.
> Fri, Sat, and Sunday??
> How are we going to do the food? With what, by whom, and who does what supplies.
> Costs??? Camping, cooking area, shared food, etc.
> Number count
> What else????



Im not one for cooking. But I figured I could bring some food down. Slabs of ribs and a bag or two of potatoes.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Some answers*



Frank Boyer said:


> We need to figure out what this is going to look like.
> Fri, Sat, and Sunday??
> How are we going to do the food? With what, by whom, and who does what supplies.
> Costs??? Camping, cooking area, shared food, etc.
> Number count
> What else????




Frank, I'll try to answer what I can - but some of your questions are better addressed by the Ranger -Sandy Jones. Please email her at [email protected] for some of the technical details about food prep locations and such.

Right now we are thinking incoming on Friday, bigger group on Saturday, some stuff and departing on Sunday.

For all - this is the first GTG for this area/location, so it will be somewhat rough. We'll have glitches and issues that can be worked out for next year after we see how it goes. I suggest trying to be as self sufficient as possible this time through. Once we have one GTG under our belt, we can form groups and address the cooking, lodging, etc. for a possibly bigger follow-on event.

The basics are:

50 unit campground with tables, fire rings, tent sites and parking spurs that will take up to 24 ft motor home or pick-up and big camper. There are few that might take a bit more, but maneuvering around the loop road will lead to limb rubs on a bigger machine. 

The Campground has two combo restrooms with hot showers ($.25 timers - a dollar will probably get you clean). There are faucets located around the campground loop. There are also 4 Walk-in Sites where you park in small common lot and walk into your tent site - probably 50 yds max.

There is one Group Camp area for family reunion sized bunches all camping together. It can accommodate 30 people with tents (bring them) and park about 10 cars. Group Camp is on reservation year round, so it is through Reserve America service.

There is separate Day Use Area which is probably 3 to 5 acres is located lower in the park and parallel to Highway 29. Has one combo restroom and lots of pic-nic tables with Belson stoves (charcoal or wood). For this even, we are planning to park larger motor homes in the Day Use Area overnight. We can handle maybe 5 or 6 bigger rigs... In this area is where we will be having whatever events we want like antique show, test running gear, doing maintenance demos, etc.

There is a roofed over area with a sink and cooking space called the "Ramada". The Ranger has held this facility for the GTG. This is where I'd suggest cooking for a larger group if we want to have a "Chuck Wagon" for the GTG participants.

We also have a outdoor AV area with a screen and benches nearby. It'll be OK in the evening for showing slides or maybe video with a projector? 

I will look into a PayPal account to receive funds and help reserve spaces and such. that is a very good suggestion. I just asked and we don't have one set up for stuff like this yet. Maybe in a few weeks ...

We will likely advertize this "event" in the local small town papers as we need to let the general visiting public know that there is a larger group event happening at the Park so they don't show up and get surprised when all they wanted to do was go for a hike or something. Once we do that, we'll have some local show for the GTG, so the day use crowd may expand to the order of 100 or so.

OBTW - for any of you planning to help organize this, Ranger Jones has called a planning meeting for 2:00PM on Sunday on August 26th to start working out the wrinkles and details. Please keep the ideas coming and let us know if you can help with the organizing?


----------



## Eccentric

Bruce 8/28 is a Tuesday. The last Sunday of August is 8/26. I can be there on Sunday 8/26.


----------



## BrocLuno

My bad, I fixed it - August 26th it is. 

I'm getting old and my eyes ain't working that well. Maybe I better get to the Eye Dr?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Meals should be kept as simple as possible. Perhaps a large community pot-luck on Saturday afternoon. The hot food (meat and a big pot of beans) could be prepared in the main galley and side dishes could be pot-luck. A large pot of hot coffee in the main galley from Friday afternoon to Sunday morning. Perhaps a hitch-up breakfast on Sunday morning. All other meals would be up to individuals.


----------



## Bob95065

This event sounds very family-friendly, no? My 4 year old heard me talking to my wife and he has his heart set on going. He loves all things logging related especially chainsaws. I want to bring him along and was wondering if anyone else was planning on bringing thier kids. 

Take a look at this picture from earlier in the year to see what I mean about him liking chainsaws:
View attachment 248719


----------



## BrocLuno

Bob95065 said:


> This event sounds very family-friendly, no? My 4 year old heard me talking to my wife and he has his heart set on going. He loves all things logging related especially chainsaws. I want to bring him along and was wondering if anyone else was planning on bringing thier kids.
> 
> Take a look at this picture from earlier in the year to see what I mean about him liking chainsaws:
> View attachment 248719



The Park is family friendly. There will likely be other families there that are not part of the GTG, but may join in for the fun of it. Bring the kids. The Park staff like kids and will try to make your stay enjoyable


----------



## Bob95065

BrocLuno said:


> The Park is family friendly. There will likely be other families there that are not part of the GTG, but may join in for the fun of it. Bring the kids. The Park staff like kids and will try to make your stay enjoyable



I don't think you understand. My 4 YO isn't interested in the park. He wants to see chainsaws. He keeps asking me, "Daddy when are we going to the chainsaw festival and sleep in the truck?" He already told me that he is sleeping in the bed of the truck and we *will *have the camper shell and the 9' CB antenna. He loves to watch chainsaws and wants to see a bunch of them running at once. He is used to long road trips but he hasn't camped before so a short weekend trip like this is perfect.

The things you are talking about doing; historical saws run by guys in period costume, talks by retired loggers, cookie cutting appeal to me and I think he will like it too. I am really looking forward to it.

One suggestion: We should have name badges with out AS handle and real name so we can put a face with a name and handle. For instance mine would say Bob95065 and Bob Elliott. What do you think?


----------



## madhatte

I should note: I have both falling and bucking axes and crosscut saws circa 1950, as well as old steel wedges, log dogs, marlinespikes, saw filing tools, etc. Probably oughta bring 'em, I think.


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> I should note: I have both falling and bucking axes and crosscut saws circa 1950, as well as old steel wedges, log dogs, marlinespikes, saw filing tools, etc. Probably oughta bring 'em, I think.



Save room for your D44.


----------



## slowp

Name badges? We don' need no stinkin' badges....duck tape works just great--and everybody has it.

A picture of family friendliness.






View attachment 248806


----------



## mile9socounty

Duct tape and a sharpie. Mile9socounty - Kenny Swope.


----------



## Jon1212

I have jr. cutters of all ages, but here's my favorite......... Shhhh!! Don't tell my other 5 kids...
View attachment 248818
View attachment 248819


Jon1212..............Jonathan Fudim


----------



## Eccentric

Here's an old photo of one of my helpers. She's sitting between what were the smallest (30.5cc Craftsman 1.9/Poulan XXD) and largest (120cc McCulloch 77) saws I had at that time. The McCulloch 77 now belongs to Mark H and is a strong runner. That's 5/8" pitch chain (and the little Poulan has 1/4" pitch). The muffler is off as I'd just taken a pic of the piston through the port. The mud dauber nest on the ground was IN the muffler. There were two more nests under the flywheel cover...





A more recent pic of the same helper. She'd just finished helping me stock my 'new' shop fridge and was trying out my mesh cutting goggles.....

My oldest helped me clean up the McCulloch 10-10A that I donated to a raffle last year. She also helped me rebuild the carb, and is studying the parts breakdown for a Tillotson HL (my favorite carb, and a model that shares initials with this helper) so that she can passs a quiz that will then allow her to get her ears pierced.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Looking at my map of the area today. They have a lot of vineyards and wineries up there. A little too trendy for my taste, but it beats SoCal by a mile.

In the 1950s, my mother used to drag my sister and I with her to visit her friends in the sticks just south of St Helena. I was about 15-18 years old at the time. At that time, the local cops were death on traffic violations. The rule was, don't even think of exceeding the posted speed limits and don't even dare to roll over the white line next to the stop signs. I remember that it rained cats and dogs the week of easter vacation.
:msp_smile:


----------



## Frank Boyer

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Meals should be kept as simple as possible. Perhaps a large community pot-luck on Saturday afternoon. The hot food (meat and a big pot of beans) could be prepared in the main galley and side dishes could be pot-luck. A large pot of hot coffee in the main galley from Friday afternoon to Sunday morning. Perhaps a hitch-up breakfast on Sunday morning. All other meals would be up to individuals.



25+ guys trying to cook at once would be interesting. Bringing precooked meat, such as BBQ/pulled pork, would make the Sat dinner a lot easier. I don't think that anybody wants to cook all day/night/next morning. Sides will hold in coolers for a day or two.


----------



## Bob95065

Frank Boyer said:


> 25+ guys trying to cook at once would be interesting. Bringing precooked meat, such as BBQ/pulled pork, would make the Sat dinner a lot easier. I don't think that anybody wants to cook all day/night/next morning. Sides will hold in coolers for a day or two.



I go on 5 day camping trips two or three times a year with friends. In fact I am leaving for one Wednesday. We each cook our own food the entire time. Breakfast is usually eggs with sausage, onions and peppers or pancakes. For lunch I bring hard salami or pepperoni on rolls with cheese and chips on the side. For dinner I bring meals from Trader Joe's that aren't in the refrigerator case. They have decent hash. I have made pasta with pesto sauce. Sometimes I'll dice up some potatoes and fry them with onions and peppers. 

Before I leave I put some frozen burgers on pieces of tin foil with spices and slices of onion. The first night they get thrown in the fire and fished out when they are done. That's dinner. I bring a package of hamburger buns for that dinner. The rest of the buns are used for lunch the rest of the time out.

I have a camp stove that I use to cook on the tailgate of my truck. I have done this for years. One of the guys I go camping with says I eat better in the desert than he does at home. Then again he gets his food at the Dollar Store. By the third day he is felling bad. That's what you get when you eat for $3 a day.

From the descriptions of the campground this place will be luxury accommodations compared to what I am used to. Showers, toilets, running water and electricity are not things I am used to when camping. The food you are talking about sounds good but if we need to provide meals for ourselves we should be ok. I for one am prepared.

My 4 YO keeps talking about the "chainsaw festival". He really wants to go bad. I bought him a youth sleeping bag that I will show him this afternoon. My wife thinks he will ask to sleep in it tonight.


----------



## slowp

Don't get too wrapped up in the details. Things come together. Like coffee. I carry stuff to make my own because sometimes I get up earlier than most people. 

At the Montana GTG in June, the first person up--Madhatte beat me one morning, puttered around finding stuff and made coffee for everybody. We earlybirds usually made a small pot for us, then at a more civilized time, plugged in the big coffeemaker. 

The same goes with food. Just bring a dish to share. Potlucks are good things. Even chips are welcome.


----------



## ckelp

i'm thinking about 

breakfast we do a united effort, lunch is fend for your self and dinner could be a suicide potluck..

do we have a head count for how many are coming? so we don't all buy way too much food....

bruce, aaron maybe we should have everyone PM one of us for an RSVP


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i'm thinking about
> 
> breakfast we do a united effort, lunch is fend for your self and dinner could be a suicide potluck..
> 
> do we have a head count for how many are coming? so we don't all buy way too much food....
> 
> bruce, aaron maybe we should have everyone PM one of us for an RSVP



Dave are you going to the meeting on Sunday the 26th?


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Dave are you going to the meeting on Sunday the 26th?



who what??


----------



## Eccentric

*Kids these days......*



Eccentric said:


> Dave are you going to the meeting on Sunday the 26th?






ckelp said:


> who what??






BrocLuno said:


> Frank, I'll try to answer what I can - but some of your questions are better addressed by the Ranger -Sandy Jones. Please email her at [email protected] for some of the technical details about food prep locations and such.
> 
> Right now we are thinking incoming on Friday, bigger group on Saturday, some stuff and departing on Sunday.
> 
> For all - this is the first GTG for this area/location, so it will be somewhat rough. We'll have glitches and issues that can be worked out for next year after we see how it goes. I suggest trying to be as self sufficient as possible this time through. Once we have one GTG under our belt, we can form groups and address the cooking, lodging, etc. for a possibly bigger follow-on event.
> 
> The basics are:
> 
> 50 unit campground with tables, fire rings, tent sites and parking spurs that will take up to 24 ft motor home or pick-up and big camper. There are few that might take a bit more, but maneuvering around the loop road will lead to limb rubs on a bigger machine.
> 
> The Campground has two combo restrooms with hot showers ($.25 timers - a dollar will probably get you clean). There are faucets located around the campground loop. There are also 4 Walk-in Sites where you park in small common lot and walk into your tent site - probably 50 yds max.
> 
> There is one Group Camp area for family reunion sized bunches all camping together. It can accommodate 30 people with tents (bring them) and park about 10 cars. Group Camp is on reservation year round, so it is through Reserve America service.
> 
> There is separate Day Use Area which is probably 3 to 5 acres is located lower in the park and parallel to Highway 29. Has one combo restroom and lots of pic-nic tables with Belson stoves (charcoal or wood). For this even, we are planning to park larger motor homes in the Day Use Area overnight. We can handle maybe 5 or 6 bigger rigs... In this area is where we will be having whatever events we want like antique show, test running gear, doing maintenance demos, etc.
> 
> There is a roofed over area with a sink and cooking space called the "Ramada". The Ranger has held this facility for the GTG. This is where I'd suggest cooking for a larger group if we want to have a "Chuck Wagon" for the GTG participants.
> 
> We also have a outdoor AV area with a screen and benches nearby. It'll be OK in the evening for showing slides or maybe video with a projector?
> 
> I will look into a PayPal account to receive funds and help reserve spaces and such. that is a very good suggestion. I just asked and we don't have one set up for stuff like this yet. Maybe in a few weeks ...
> 
> We will likely advertize this "event" in the local small town papers as we need to let the general visiting public know that there is a larger group event happening at the Park so they don't show up and get surprised when all they wanted to do was go for a hike or something. Once we do that, we'll have some local show for the GTG, so the day use crowd may expand to the order of 100 or so.
> 
> *OBTW - for any of you planning to help organize this, Ranger Jones has called a planning meeting for 2:00PM on Sunday on August 26th to start working out the wrinkles and details.* Please keep the ideas coming and let us know if you can help with the organizing?



Sunday 8/26/2012 @ 2:00PM. Park ranger's office. BE THERE!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ckelp

oh #### i'd would have missed that lol


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> oh #### i'd would have missed that lol



I figured.....


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Save room for your D44.



Arhh! I will, indeed!




slowp said:


> the first person up--Madhatte beat me one morning




It's well worth noting that I'm NEVER the first person up. That was a freak occurrence that will likely never happen again.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> Sunday 8/26/2012 @ 2:00PM. Park ranger's office. BE THERE!:msp_thumbup:




I'm out...singing the NA at the Giants game that day


----------



## mile9socounty

Mmmmmm..... MRE's.


----------



## ckelp

mile9socounty said:


> Mmmmmm..... MRE's.



you do that, i'll be standing between the bbq and the cooler cooken' carne asada, warming tortillas, drinken a beer and eating them as they come off:msp_thumbup:


----------



## BrocLuno

Bob95065 said:


> I don't think you understand. My 4 YO isn't interested in the park. He wants to see chainsaws. He keeps asking me, "Daddy when are we going to the chainsaw festival and sleep in the truck?" He already told me that he is sleeping in the bed of the truck and we *will *have the camper shell and the 9' CB antenna. He loves to watch chainsaws and wants to see a bunch of them running at once. He is used to long road trips but he hasn't camped before so a short weekend trip like this is perfect.
> 
> The things you are talking about doing; historical saws run by guys in period costume, talks by retired loggers, cookie cutting appeal to me and I think he will like it too. I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> One suggestion: We should have name badges with out AS handle and real name so we can put a face with a name and handle. For instance mine would say Bob95065 and Bob Elliott. What do you think?



I do understand. The chainsaw kids will be easy enough to entertain. But the wives and some of the siblings may want other options ...

Duct Tape works for me


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Most kids (both young and old) love hamburgers and hot dogs and they are easy to fix. Cold sandwiches, chips and salads (potato, macaroni, etc.) are great for lunch.


----------



## ckelp

we just tell the kids there's a pool at the top of the hill and we cant drive


----------



## ckelp

i thought it was 417 :hmm3grin2orange:

lets just not it get to being a 10-99

so anyone else bringing a wildthing to the gtg?


----------



## Gologit

opcorn:


----------



## Eccentric

I like chainsaws. I like being outside, talking, eating good food, and just plain hanging out. Sounds like a good thing to do at a GTG. Let's have one on the first weekend of November. Sound like a good idea folks???:cool2:


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> That's 647F PC for you my friend.......................:hmm3grin2orange:



go #### yourself i'm batman! there's no cage that will hold me
just because i took a pina colada slurpee and added a 5th of myers dose't mean i can't drive the tractor


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> I like chainsaws. I like being outside, talking, eating good food, and just plain hanging out. Sounds like a good thing to do at a GTG. Let's have one on the first weekend of November. Sound like a good idea folks???:cool2:



Hey, I like that idea! Is it by invitation only?


----------



## ckelp

i plan on doing more BSing then running saws 


but possibly doin some saw swapping 

also i'm bringing saw parts for a mini swap meet:biggrin:


----------



## slowp

Time out for a kumbyah song or something.

It is California, guys. The land of mellow. 

I am going to Orygun today to look at something bigger than The Wing. It will hold more cookies. Cookies.....

I ate a fresh huckleberry on Saturday. Huckleberries..... 

My attendance will still depend on the weather forecast. November is the month of floods, slides and mayhem here in the land of mildew.


----------



## Mastermind

I wish i was closer.........a huckleberry pie sounds like a very fine thing to me. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## mile9socounty

I just plan on BSing, eye balling other folks saws, eating and more BSing. I'll bring some parts or whole saws in parts I'll never get around to fixing. Do some bartering or horse trading. Hell if anything I know I can give a few things away. 

Naturally at night I'll comsume a few cold carbonated adult beverages. Who in here likes Rainer and Hamms?


----------



## ckelp

mile9socounty said:


> I just plan on BSing, eye balling other folks saws, eating and more BSing. I'll bring some parts or whole saws in parts I'll never get around to fixing. Do some bartering or horse trading. Hell if anything I know I can give a few things away.
> 
> Naturally at night I'll comsume a few cold carbonated adult beverages. Who in here likes Rainer and Hamms?



just to let you know it's going to be a pabst blue ribbon sponsored event
witch dose't mean that i'm not going to make kahlua and strawberries:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> just to let you know it's going to be a pabst blue ribbon sponsored event
> witch dose't mean that i'm not going to make kahlua and strawberries:msp_thumbup:



They've got PBR cheap at the Wal-Mart now. My shop fridge stays stocked at all times. The microbrews stay in the house fridge until it's "their time"...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ckelp

who is bringing firewood:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212

ckelp said:


> who is bringing firewood:hmm3grin2orange:



Dave,
Personally I carry my own insulation, it's kind of a ***** in the summer, but it comes in real handy during autumn, and winter. Besides, won't the Pina Colada Slurpee spiked with the 5th of Meyers keep you warm?


----------



## RandyMac

I'm waiting for El Nino to weigh in, it could be wet, very wet, even way down south.


----------



## ckelp

Jon1212 said:


> Dave,
> Personally I carry my own insulation, it's kind of a ***** in the summer, but it comes in real handy during autumn, and winter. Besides, won't the Pina Colada Slurpee spiked with the 5th of Meyers keep you warm?



if it's cold i'll drink the meyers straight.. 

i'm still debating on dragging the rv over the hill just for a weekend..


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> I'm waiting for El Nino to weigh in, it could be wet, very wet, even way down south.



That's rather cynical.:frown: this far in advance. I'm surprised at this, coming from a guy that is usually so upbeat, and positive........................oh wait, sorry. Wrong Randy, my bad. Carry on.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit

Mastermind said:


> I wish i was closer.........a huckleberry pie sounds like a very fine thing to me. :msp_ohmy:



Fly into SFO or Oakland... or catch the shuttle to Santa Rosa, somebody can pick you up.

But the pie...sorry, first come, first served. Snooze, ya lose....all that stuff. 
You can leave your saws out, your wallet in plain view, your car unlocked and nobody will bother them. 
But Slowp's huckleberry pie is an entirely different matter.


----------



## madhatte

mile9socounty said:


> Who in here likes Rainer and Hamms?



As luck would have it, I like Rainier, Hamms, _and_ PBR. WHODATHINKIT?


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Fly into SFO or Oakland... or catch the shuttle to Santa Rosa, somebody can pick you up.
> 
> But the pie...sorry, first come, first served. Snooze, ya lose....all that stuff.
> You can leave your saws out, your wallet in plain view, your car unlocked and nobody will bother them.
> But Slowp's huckleberry pie is an entirely different matter.



Good thinking Bob.

Randy Santa Rosa has an airport. There are airport shuttles from SFO and Oakland too. I could drive you in from Santa Rosa (whether from the airport, or from one of the shuttle stops). With some planning, I could bring you from SFO or Oakland too. You could also fly into the Sacramento airport. I'm sure Jonathan'd be happy to haul you to/from the GTG in the back of his pickup......


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Good thinking Bob.
> 
> Randy Santa Rosa has an airport. There are airport shuttles from SFO and Oakland too. I could drive you in from Santa Rosa (whether from the airport, or from one of the shuttle stops). With some planning, I could bring you from SFO or Oakland too. You could also fly into the Sacramento airport. I'm sure Jonathan'd be *happy* to haul you to/from the GTG in the back of his pickup......



Debatable


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> I'm waiting for El Nino to weigh in, it could be wet, very wet, even way down south.



The Wing will be on the market soon. You could buy it and paint it yellow! The Wing will keep you dry. I pick up the replacement on Thursday. It is a pointy headed cottage on wheels. :smile2:

The Used Dog will have his own bed and window. No more dog drool on my shoulder.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> The Wing will be on the market soon. You could buy it and paint it yellow! The Wing will keep you dry. I pick up the replacement on Thursday. It is a pointy headed cottage on wheels. :smile2:
> 
> The Used Dog will have his own bed and window. No more dog drool on my shoulder.



That's a great idea. It was tough to have to see that old Scotsman sleeping on the ground over at Mattole. A guy his age deserves a little comfort. :msp_wink: It might keep him from wandering in the nettles, too.

Yup... paint the Wing yellow and it would look good behind the Ranchero.


----------



## Mastermind

Gologit said:


> Fly into SFO or Oakland... or catch the shuttle to Santa Rosa, somebody can pick you up.
> 
> But the pie...sorry, first come, first served. Snooze, ya lose....all that stuff.
> You can leave your saws out, your wallet in plain view, your car unlocked and nobody will bother them.
> But Slowp's huckleberry pie is an entirely different matter.





Eccentric said:


> Good thinking Bob.
> 
> Randy Santa Rosa has an airport. There are airport shuttles from SFO and Oakland too. I could drive you in from Santa Rosa (whether from the airport, or from one of the shuttle stops). With some planning, I could bring you from SFO or Oakland too. You could also fly into the Sacramento airport. I'm sure Jonathan'd be happy to haul you to/from the GTG in the back of his pickup......



You guys sure are making this sound easy. 

I've taken two vacations this year though......I wouldn't want to lose my job ya know.


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> You guys sure are making this sound easy.
> 
> I've taken two vacations this year though......I wouldn't want to lose my job ya know.



You could always rehire The dUh to watch the shop, and sort bar nuts. It's probably best to tell him to leave the crank bearings alone though.


----------



## Mastermind

Jon1212 said:


> You could always rehire The dUh to watch the shop, and sort bar nuts. It's probably best to tell him to leave the crank bearings alone though.



Jon (not you, my SIL) could handle the shop just fine without me.......he does about all the rebuilding of bottom ends and local stuff already. I don't reckon he would like being referred to as "The dUh" though.


----------



## Jon1212

Mastermind said:


> Jon (not you, my SIL) could handle the shop just fine without me.......he does about all the rebuilding of bottom ends and local stuff already. I don't reckon he would like being referred to as "The dUh" though.



Now Randy, that Son In Law of yours is a good guy, and he has exhibited an infinite supply of patience, not the least of which is the fact that he puts up with you.


----------



## Gologit

Mastermind said:


> You guys sure are making this sound easy.
> 
> I've taken two vacations this year though......I wouldn't want to lose my job ya know.



Yeah and someday you'll be old and creaky and wishing you'd taken _more_ vacations.

Come on out...we promise not to make fun of your accent. :msp_biggrin:

And if John 1/2 1/2 picks on you we'll make him do the dishes. And stuff.


----------



## Jon1212

Gologit said:


> Yeah and someday you'll be old and creaky and wishing you'd taken _more_ vacations.
> 
> Come on out...we promise not to make fun of your accent. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> And if John 1/2 1/2 picks on you we'll make him do the dishes. And stuff.



Idle threats will get you nowhere Bob. This should be evident based off of recent events.


----------



## binderbasher

Forgive my lack of experience on this site but from what I read you guys get together drink beer (PBR), BBQ, Show off saws, and tell war stories? That is pretty cool...


----------



## ckelp

binderbasher said:


> Forgive my lack of experience on this site but from what I read you guys get together drink beer (PBR), BBQ, Show off saws, and tell war stories? That is pretty cool...




bring a cooler, saw, tent, and a chair and your set


----------



## mile9socounty

ckelp said:


> just to let you know it's going to be a pabst blue ribbon sponsored event
> witch dose't mean that i'm not going to make kahlua and strawberries:msp_thumbup:



Good ol' fashion Red, White and Blue. Pabst Blue Ribbon Commercial - YouTube



RandyMac said:


> I'm waiting for El Nino to weigh in, it could be wet, very wet, even way down south.



Bring the tin pants.



madhatte said:


> As luck would have it, I like Rainier, Hamms, _and_ PBR. WHODATHINKIT?



Perfect? Means when I run out of beer. I can sneak into your cooler and pop a Hamms open.


----------



## wampum

I have a cousin that has a horse ranch over by Tuolumme. I go out there every couple of years to visit,beautiful area. I also have friends down in Sunnyvale,I was stationed at Moffett Field,40 years ago. I usually take route 50 to 49 over to Tuolumme, anyone close to this area?


----------



## Eccentric

I'm about two hours from Sunnyvale. The park is also about that far from there as well. Thinking about coming out for the GTG?


----------



## wampum

Eccentric said:


> I'm about two hours from Sunnyvale. The park is also about that far from there as well. Thinking about coming out for the GTG?



If I get out there at all this year it will be November or next April.Right now we have my 95 year old MIL who is bed ridden.My SIL will get her around October for the winter. I really wish I could make your GTG,Following your posts you seem like a great bunch of guys.I have been to I think 6 GTG's altogether.I hosted one here last year in March,may do that again next spring if things work out.


----------



## Jon1212

wampum said:


> I have a cousin that has a horse ranch over by Tuolumme. I go out there every couple of years to visit,beautiful area. I also have friends down in Sunnyvale,I was stationed at Moffett Field,40 years ago. I usually take route 50 to 49 over to Tuolumme, anyone close to this area?



I'm just a few miles from where Hwy 49 and Hwy 50 intersect. I spend some time over in Amador County during the Summer, but we usually go over Mormon Emmigrant to Hwy 88, the view is tremendous. As a kid I used to spend time in the Summer up Hwy 4 around the Bear Valley area, just hiking and fishing for native trout. Ahhhh, to be young again.


----------



## Eccentric

wampum said:


> If I get out there at all this year it will be November or next April.Right now we have my 95 year old MIL who is bed ridden.My SIL will get her around October for the winter. I really wish I could make your GTG,Following your posts you seem like a great bunch of guys.I have been to I think 6 GTG's altogether.I hosted one here last year in March,may do that again next spring if things work out.



We'd love to have you come out here. Might be good to have a second Mod at the GTG. Bob can more than handle us however. One riot.......one Ranger.

Be sure to let us know whenever you plan to head out this way.


----------



## RandyMac

That would be a third or fourth mod, madhatte is one, I am one elsewhere and about to take on duties at the HoH.
We will be well supplied for raff-riff removal.


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> That would be a third or fourth mod, madhatte is one, I am one elsewhere and about to take on duties at the HoH.
> We will be well supplied for raff-riff removal.



Well that is a relief, but who will be there to "police" the mods? 

Randy should I be expecting anything from Crescent City, like maybe a limited edition print?


----------



## RandyMac

Jon1212 said:


> Well that is a relief, but who will be there* to "police" the mods? *
> 
> Randy should I be expecting anything from Crescent City, like maybe a limited edition print?



Now there is a question.

Yep, getting new ink for the printer.:smile2:


----------



## Mastermind

You California guys could shake to change outta your couches and spring for a plane ticket for me.  

I'll bring a couple of saws in my carry on.


----------



## ckelp

Mastermind said:


> You California guys could shake to change outta your couches and spring for a plane ticket for me.
> 
> I'll bring a couple of saws in my carry on.



if you do come out i'm going to be asking you 100's of questions, some may pertain to saws....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

ckelp said:


> if you do come out i'm going to be asking you 100's of questions, some may pertain to saws....:hmm3grin2orange:



At most GTGs I just eat and fart. Questions would be a fun distraction. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ckelp

Mastermind said:


> At most GTGs I just eat and fart. Questions would be a fun distraction. :hmm3grin2orange:



especially about a little 026 that i got that only had a tank of gas though it:biggrin: and it was just apart on the bench:cool2:


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> You California guys could shake to change outta your couches and spring for a plane ticket for me.
> 
> I'll bring a couple of saws in my carry on.



Fold them emu legs up tight, I bet you could get in a flat rate box.


----------



## paccity

Mastermind said:


> You California guys could shake to change outta your couches and spring for a plane ticket for me.
> 
> I'll bring a couple of saws in my carry on.


----------



## ckelp

it lest i'd would have been nice enough to dump out the gas on the asphalt in the parking lot and idle it dry before stuffing it next to my wifes undies:wink2:


----------



## ckelp

well today we had are meeting, the normal mind numingniss anyhoo 
sense this is the first GTG we are still winging it so bear with us 

1) PM aaron if your going to being an rv so we can figure out where we'are going to put you...
2) killing two birds with one stone: sense it's open to the public and and we don't want some random person picking up someone saw and running it or worse. so we need to be able to identify each other aswell as park volunteers. the park would like a injury waiver from us: what we are thinking of doing is having t-shirts, sign waiver pay bear minimum for a short about $10...
3) it appears that we are ok for the swap meet 
4) no hot saw races, at lest for the first GTG 
5) we are trying to do some living history, we'are aiming for about ww2 technology so if you have period correct clothing and whiling to do some demonstrations that would be a big plus. and it will also help up us get the ok for next years GTG.. 

i probably missed about a 1000 things also meals, it's still a little bit up in the air..
and hears some pics of the park

<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=2012-08-26_17-04-33_667.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/2012-08-26_17-04-33_667.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=2012-08-26_17-07-51_80.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/2012-08-26_17-07-51_80.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=2012-08-26_17-05-44_243.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/2012-08-26_17-05-44_243.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=2012-08-26_17-17-51_132.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/2012-08-26_17-17-51_132.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=2012-08-26_17-27-50_520.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/2012-08-26_17-27-50_520.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/?action=view&amp;current=2012-08-26_17-28-09_61.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii555/ckelp/2012-08-26_17-28-09_61.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Eccentric

OK Folks. 

Roll Call!

We're getting down to the wire, and need to get a better idea of who's going to be at the event, and what their 'needs' are. Post up in the thread whether you're coming to the event, and *PLEASE send me a Private Message (PM)* me with answers to the following questions.

1)What's your "real" name?

2)Are you going to be running saws (whether your saws or those that belong to others)? I'm guessing most folks will be answering "yes" to that one...

3)Are you going to be bringing saw/logging related stuff for the swap meet area?

4)Will you be camping on site (instead of staying elsewhere)? If so, what nights will you be staying? Friday night, Saturday night, or both?

5)If yes to #4......what type of camping will you be doing (tent, trailer, RV)..........and if using a trailer or RV what's the size of said trailer or RV?

6)Again if yes to #4, how many vehicles will you have with you? FYI-additonal NON towing/towed vehicles (not a dingee towed behind your RV or the vehicle pulling your trailer) require an additional $8 fee.

7)If tent camping, are you going to want your own space, or would you like to pitch your tent in the 'group area'?


----------



## slowp

Is there something real to cut? Or is it a cookie cutting affair?


----------



## ckelp

slowp said:


> Is there something real to cut? Or is it a cookie cutting affair?




for most of us it will be a cooke cutten event..
we're trying to get the ok have some of the ol' timers (like randymac cough cough) drop some trubble trees there are some serious leaning, cat faced and root pullen' sob's and do it on video:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

I'm planning on being there. Will it be held rain or shine? Broc Luno said something in an earlier post about wanting some authenticity... there's nothing much more authentic than gritting up and cutting in the rain. :msp_wink:


----------



## ckelp

i'm thinking it will be rain or shine to be 100% sure we would have to ask bruce 

it would be more fun if it was if it was drizzling...


----------



## mile9socounty

Hooray beer!


----------



## Eccentric

Thanks to those folks that have PM'd me your info. To those that haven't checked in yet........................get 'er done please. We're still figuring details out, and some of them depend on knowing approximately how many people will show.........and how many folks will need camping spaces (and what types of spaces). 

I still have a buncha PM space...................but if a large group PM's me while I'm at work and my PM box fills up..............PLEASE go to my profile and leave me a visitor message so I know who to contact once I've cleared space in my PM box. We're also sorting out the 'group food' ideas. Hopefully Bruce will chime in soon regarding that issue. I believe we are a go rain or shine too.


----------



## RandyMac

I still have a few variables to work out, got a busy month ahead, October too.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I still have a few variables to work out, got a busy month ahead, October too.



10-4. If reinacting a certain Sometimes A Great Notion scene in Billybob's office will help..............I'll be on my way shortly.

[video=youtube;KvDpiUD3lJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvDpiUD3lJs[/video]


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I'm planning on being there. Will it be held rain or shine? Broc Luno said something in an earlier post about wanting some authenticity... there's nothing much more authentic than gritting up and cutting in the rain. :msp_wink:



Add _at the crack of dawn_......Should I bring my cruiser vest that has never been washed for authentic smell? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jon1212

slowp said:


> Add _at the crack of dawn_......Should I bring my cruiser vest that has never been washed for authentic smell? :biggrinbounce2:



I figure if you're bringing pie then you can dress however you wish. Did I mention that I love pie?


----------



## ckelp

Jon1212 said:


> I figure if you're bringing pie then you can dress however you wish. Did I mention that I love pie?



what about bacon apple pie?

what about cake?


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> 10-4. If reinacting a certain Sometimes A Great Notion scene in Billybob's office will help..............I'll be on my way shortly.
> 
> [video=youtube;KvDpiUD3lJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvDpiUD3lJs[/video]



I love that clip!!! Awesome the way he starts it with the wrapper on the bar, and it just flies off. Is that a CP125 or an SP125 with the muffler guard removed?


----------



## Skyhorse

ckelp said:


> what about bacon apple pie?
> 
> what about cake?



Cake? 

Anyhooo.. I registered on the site and can read your propoganda now. Is this the logging..er forrest practices group get together over at the park?

We can talk about bringing a cat over at the next go-round. It would be nice to deck a few logs so folks can run the saws. I like the idea's for food and drink, I'll be bringing over the family and we'll help out. 
I do wish the 'real' history of the place was better common knowlege. I volunteer to be the ' Cultural Recource Represenitive' We can tour the skidder decks, logging roads, still and brothel sites.

Is there anyone with an old logging truck in the area or some old steam or gas engines? I love to see old machinery:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Jon1212

ckelp said:


> *what about bacon apple pie?*
> 
> what about cake?



Bacon Apple Pie......that makes my eyes, and mouth water at the same time.

My Daughter In Law made me some cookies, and beef jerkey for Fathers Day. The cookies were Peanut Butter, with chopped up honey roasted peanuts, toffee pieces, and crumbled bacon. Yeah she's held in high regard. She makes all of the birthday cakes in our family as well. She made us a Blueberry Pie that was the best Blueberry Pie I've ever had, and her Apple Pie I learned is a suitable breakfast food.............Did I mention that I like Pie?


----------



## ckelp

Skyhorse said:


> Cake?
> 
> Anyhooo.. I registered on the site and can read your propoganda now. Is this the logging..er forrest practices group get together over at the park?
> 
> We can talk about bringing a cat over at the next go-round. It would be nice to deck a few logs so folks can run the saws. I like the idea's for food and drink, I'll be bringing over the family and we'll help out.
> I do wish the 'real' history of the place was better common knowlege. I volunteer to be the ' Cultural Recource Represenitive' We can tour the skidder decks, logging roads, still and brothel sites.
> 
> Is there anyone with an old logging truck in the area or some old steam or gas engines? I love to see old machinery:msp_thumbup:




well i'll put $20 that i know who this is.. and your not far away, i can hit the front of your shop with a rock from my house...



Jon1212 said:


> Bacon Apple Pie......that makes my eyes, and mouth water at the same time.
> 
> My Daughter In Law made me some cookies, and beef jerkey for Fathers Day. The cookies were Peanut Butter, with chopped up honey roasted peanuts, toffee pieces, and crumbled bacon. Yeah she's held in high regard. She makes all of the birthday cakes in our family as well. She made us a Blueberry Pie that was the best Blueberry Pie I've ever had, and her Apple Pie I learned is a suitable breakfast food.............Did I mention that I like Pie?



no you did not mention that you like pie

also, what about cookies!!!:haha:


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> I love that clip!!! Awesome the way he starts it with the wrapper on the bar, and it just flies off. Is that a CP125 or an SP125 with the muffler guard removed?



I believe it's a CP125, and is the same saw used later in the 'drowning' scene. We get a good close look at that saw in that scene.


----------



## Eccentric

Skyhorse said:


> Cake?
> 
> Anyhooo.. I registered on the site and can read your propoganda now. Is this the logging..er forrest practices group get together over at the park?
> 
> We can talk about bringing a cat over at the next go-round. It would be nice to deck a few logs so folks can run the saws. I like the idea's for food and drink, I'll be bringing over the family and we'll help out.
> I do wish the 'real' history of the place was better common knowlege. I volunteer to be the ' Cultural Recource Represenitive' We can tour the skidder decks, logging roads, still and brothel sites.
> 
> Is there anyone with an old logging truck in the area or some old steam or gas engines? I love to see old machinery:msp_thumbup:



Since you missed the first GTG meeting, you have been 'volunteered' for the bulk of the tasks that need handled. Dave swore that this is what you wanted...


----------



## Mastermind

How much would in cost to mail my fat ass to California?????? :msp_unsure:


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Since you missed the first GTG meeting, you have been 'volunteered' for the bulk of the tasks that need handled. Dave swore that this is what you wanted...



he's was cool enough to say he'll be buying bunch of meat to bbq, bring the bbq and cook:msp_rolleyes:

in other news i'm working on seeing if we can get a couple kegs for almost nothing it's kinda friend though a friend... fingers crossed 

aaron hows the head count?




Mastermind said:


> How much would in cost to mail my fat ass to California?????? :msp_unsure:



$212 if we whip you ground and thats for just 150lbs so we'd have to cut you in half.... and do it twice..
if you do decide to fly out i don't have a problem picking you up from the place with the flying machines... pick one STS, OAK, SFO of SJC


----------



## mile9socounty

Yall mentioned something about Tshirts and what not. I would throw some money into them. Payday is friday. Since I do have a PP account that rarely gets used. It would be a smooth transaction. I aint much for cooking or bbqing. But I can take good direction to help folks out where needed. 

Directions would also be nice. So far I know I'm going to be taking the 5 south.


----------



## Skyhorse

I’m used to volunteering by proxy vote. That’s how the roads are kept open up there.
I also volunteer to clean the windfall out of the creek if I can bring in a set of short bunks
and send them to the mill to be ‘recycled’. 

As far as the BBQ, we might want to talk with Buster, we have been good customers for
years. Otherwise we can rent a big BBQ. We’ll have to work out the details on
‘donations’ for food and beer. I am sure there are a stack of comical regulations that say
we cant sell either inside the park. 

What do the T shirts for the event look like?

3.1416- Pie


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> aaron hows the head count?




10 responses so far Dave. Most are camping. 





Skyhorse said:


> I’m used to volunteering by proxy vote. That’s how the roads are kept open up there.
> I also volunteer to clean the windfall out of the creek if I can bring in a set of short bunks
> and send them to the mill to be ‘recycled’.
> 
> As far as the BBQ, we might want to talk with Buster, we have been good customers for
> years. Otherwise we can rent a big BBQ. We’ll have to work out the details on
> ‘donations’ for food and beer. I am sure there are a stack of comical regulations that say
> we cant sell either inside the park.
> 
> *What do the T shirts for the event look like?*
> 
> 3.1416- Pie



We haven't gotten quite that far yet Chris. There is indeed a STACK of comical regulations that we're facing. There's more that doesn't pertain to the GTG, but do affect us and our work in the park. I'll send you an email or PM....


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> 10 responses so far Dave. Most are camping.
> 
> 
> We haven't gotten quite that far yet Chris. There is indeed a STACK of comical regulations that we're facing. There's more that doesn't pertain to the GTG, but do affect us and our work in the park. I'll send you an email or PM....



Is there going to be a "banned" camping area for those that misbehave, or attempt to settle a disagreement "REAL QUICK"?


I like them comicals, that Marmaduke cracks me up...........


----------



## Eccentric

Jon1212 said:


> Is there going to be a "banned" camping area for those that misbehave, or attempt to settle a disagreement "REAL QUICK"?
> 
> 
> I like them comicals, that Marmaduke cracks me up...........



Yep. It's called the Napa County Jail. We cleaned all the clutter from that 'matter' out of this thread (but it's saved if needed for the future if needed). Didn't want it to turn folks off from the event.


----------



## ckelp

The banned camp is a dirt pull out accross the street from the entrance...
And they'll have pie!

Cow pie that is


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Yep. It's called the Napa County Jail. We cleaned all the clutter from that 'matter' out of this thread (but it's saved if needed for the future if needed). *Didn't want it to turn folks off from the event.*




I think the promise of pie far outweighs any worry over the possibility of buffoonery, and shenanigans.


----------



## mile9socounty

Jon1212 said:


> Is there going to be a "banned" camping area for those that misbehave, or attempt to settle a disagreement "REAL QUICK"?



I thought thats what "the tree line" was for? Its how we use to settle disagreements in the service. Funny thing though, the mojave desert doesnt have too many tree lines.


----------



## wampum

I have an auction on October 27th,but my schedule is open the following 2 weeks.I would love to visit my cousin by the park and my good friends in Sunnyvale.I threw it out to the wife and she kind of liked the idea.I am not committing at this time but there is a 50/50 chance We might be there.That would be about 2500 miles for me,do I get a prize for coming the furthest?

A lot of things has to come together,we have horses,chickens and a couple of calves and dogs that will need cared for.My mother in law will have to be gone before then,she is bed ridden and always goes to my SIL when the colder weather comes.

If I do come I will probably bring a tent and no saws.The fumes would be hard to take for a 5000 mile round,trip.Probably more like 7000 after we go on tour.I hope I can make it,but one thing if I do come I am not a mod at a GTG just a regular guy that would be looking forward to meeting a bunch of great guys.


----------



## Eccentric

You'd be competing with Ambull for the 'farthest traveled' honor. He's flying and renting a car however...


----------



## ckelp

whoever travels the farthest wins a wildthing jug customized by a homeowner running the saw without an air filter:jester:


----------



## BrocLuno

Wow, you'all been busy 

T-Shirts - working on that one. Looks like we may have three flavors. White with 1st Annual Bothe GTG logo for sale (tells us how many and what sizes?). Orange with 1st Annual Bothe GTG logo for those who sign the release form and want to run saws/equipment. 

And Green for Bothe Forest Practices Group (FPG) members (volunteers). New members can sign up for FPG on the weekend if they want to join in.

Talking to local businesses about sponsoring the T Shirts so we have enough on hand for what ever crowd we think we'll be getting (hope we'll know more as we get closer). Figuring that the sponsors will pick up the up front cost of the shirts to get them made, then we can pay them back out of what sells. I'm thinking the sponsors should absorb the cost for the Sawyers Orange shirts and the Green FPG shirts ???

As far as BBQ goes, all the pic-nic and camp sites have some sort of wood stove. Most have Belson Stoves that will allow grilling and flat plate heat too. Bring hardwood cut to stove size and you should be OK.

For the question of "will there be anything real to drop?" That's really a two-parter: 

Part 1 is that we all sort of agree that this first event will have enough wrinkles that it is not likely we'll have anything truly meaningful availble. BUT, the State is coming through the Park and doing a hazard tree survey in Oct. So we'll have some stuff marked. What we can do with that we don't know ... 

Part 2 is that we are planning to discuss future felling opportunities and period correct re-enactments on "film" as part of the Saturday morning meeting that all are invited to attend at the outdoor AV center (correct smelling clothes welcome on filming days  ). We'll be doing audience discussion and brainstorming how we can combine next years event with real tree work and such. So keep your kit handy, but this year will be more about trying to figure out how to approach these harder issues.

Keep the roster coming on who will be attending. Let Eccentric know what you need? We are trying to find locations for each major activity. Looks like swap meet is one place. Demo area is another. Show-n-shine and Antique Show Off is another. Also looks like some of the "Make & Break" boys will be attending too. 

Rob Grassi, our maintenance guy and resident Mill Wright, is thinking that we should build a "portable" saw mill in the future. Maybe Steam? And of course we could use a moderate sized steam donkey as real attraction for the kids  

Lots of possibilities when we put our heads together


----------



## mile9socounty

Well Im glad I caught the name of the place. Bothe State Park, that is correct right? 400 miles for me and about 7 hours. Seems like a pretty easy drive. Most of it is going to be on the 5. Any of yall overly fast driving Washingtonian's or other folk from Northern Oregon dont want to drive the whole way. My right seat will be open.


----------



## slowp

Just some gentle advice. I've taken part in many excursions to the woods. What has happened is the leaders plan too much to do. People show up late or discussions go on much too long, and very little that was planned gets covered. We usually ended up doing more talking and less walking. 

I'd keep it very simple. I believe herding cats is the saying to use. But thanks for planning the event.


----------



## Jon1212

slowp said:


> Just some gentle advice. I've taken part in many excursions to the woods. What has happened is the leaders plan too much to do. People show up late or discussions go on much too long, and very little that was planned gets covered. We usually ended up doing more talking and less walking.
> 
> I'd keep it very simple. *I believe herding cats is the saying to use*. But thanks for planning the event.



Being a parent of six children myself, yes your phraseology is correct. "Herding butterflies" works as well.


Are you bringing any pie?


----------



## ckelp

Jon1212 said:


> Being a parent of six children myself, yes your phraseology is correct. "Herding butterflies" works as well.
> 
> 
> Are you bringing any pie?




if i find the time i'll make a couple BTW nothing comes from the freezer when i cook:msp_scared: 
am i nuts for likening to cook?


----------



## Jon1212

ckelp said:


> if i find the time i'll make a couple BTW nothing comes from the freezer when i cook:msp_scared:
> *am i nuts for likening to cook*?



Heck no!!! I'm not much of a difference maker in the kitchen, but put me over a grill and I can bring some skillz. TriTip Roast, Ribs, Burgers, Pork Loin, Steaks, oh and the vegetables. Grilled asparagus, marinated zuchini, and yellow squash, green beans in a foil pan with butter, bacon, minced garlic, black pepper, kosher salt, and red onion.


----------



## ckelp

personally i can bring the heat in the kitchen and on the grill, and i don't mind going old school using cast iron on halibut...
or slow cooking a stew on a cold day... yea i know my wife is spoiled...


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> personally i can bring the heat in the kitchen and on the grill, and i don't mind going old school using cast iron on halibut...
> or slow cooking a stew on a cold day... yea i know my wife is spoiled...



I figured there HAD to be a reason why your better half puts up with you my friend. Bruce and I are still wrapping our heads around the fact that you have a little one on the way. Dave's reproducing!!!!!

Bruce we're up to 13 confirmed (including me and Dave) so far. A few "maybe's" too. About 2/3 are camping (with most of those being tent campers......plus a couple trailers). I'll compile all the "data" that I have so far for you this weekend.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

You guys figure a date yet? Hope all is well, been thinking much you guys. See you agains soon


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> You guys figure a date yet? Hope all is well, been thinking much you guys. See you agains soon



First weekend in November Norm. 11/3 thru 11/5.


----------



## spindrift7mm

*No Meat For The Freezer !!!*

Well I still can't believe I did it !!! I just canceled a Mule Deer hunt in Wyoming so I can make it to the GTG. Can you say CAD. I waited until now cause in the begining I was not sure it was going to fly, but you guys have really got a county fair going now. What with all the celebrities like Randy Mac.Gologit and maybe Normzilla coming I just gotta come see. Heard a rumor Mastermind bought a new pair of flip-flops and next week is going start hitchhiking to get here in time ! (just kidding) All kidding aside you guys are doing a great job getting this thing rolling. I hope some of the Sacramento and Placerville area guys show up, it would nice to meet some local members in my area.Has anyone came up with an idea of how much wood we are going to have availible to whittle on? My brother and I are planning to load the stock trailer with saws and it would be nice to know what to bring. Sorry for the long ramble. Ken


----------



## Bob95065

BrocLuno said:


> Wow, you'all been busy
> 
> T-Shirts - working on that one. Looks like we may have three flavors. White with 1st Annual Bothe GTG logo for sale (tells us how many and what sizes?). Orange with 1st Annual Bothe GTG logo for those who sign the release form and want to run saws/equipment.
> 
> And Green for Bothe Forest Practices Group (FPG) members (volunteers). New members can sign up for FPG on the weekend if they want to join in.
> 
> Talking to local businesses about sponsoring the T Shirts so we have enough on hand for what ever crowd we think we'll be getting (hope we'll know more as we get closer). Figuring that the sponsors will pick up the up front cost of the shirts to get them made, then we can pay them back out of what sells. I'm thinking the sponsors should absorb the cost for the Sawyers Orange shirts and the Green FPG shirts ???
> 
> As far as BBQ goes, all the pic-nic and camp sites have some sort of wood stove. Most have Belson Stoves that will allow grilling and flat plate heat too. Bring hardwood cut to stove size and you should be OK.
> 
> For the question of "will there be anything real to drop?" That's really a two-parter:
> 
> Part 1 is that we all sort of agree that this first event will have enough wrinkles that it is not likely we'll have anything truly meaningful availble. BUT, the State is coming through the Park and doing a hazard tree survey in Oct. So we'll have some stuff marked. What we can do with that we don't know ...
> 
> Part 2 is that we are planning to discuss future felling opportunities and period correct re-enactments on "film" as part of the Saturday morning meeting that all are invited to attend at the outdoor AV center (correct smelling clothes welcome on filming days  ). We'll be doing audience discussion and brainstorming how we can combine next years event with real tree work and such. So keep your kit handy, but this year will be more about trying to figure out how to approach these harder issues.
> 
> Keep the roster coming on who will be attending. Let Eccentric know what you need? We are trying to find locations for each major activity. Looks like swap meet is one place. Demo area is another. Show-n-shine and Antique Show Off is another. Also looks like some of the "Make & Break" boys will be attending too.
> 
> Rob Grassi, our maintenance guy and resident Mill Wright, is thinking that we should build a "portable" saw mill in the future. Maybe Steam? And of course we could use a moderate sized steam donkey as real attraction for the kids
> 
> Lots of possibilities when we put our heads together



You can put me down for a XXL and a youth small. My oldest son keeps asking me about the "Chainsaw Festival". We are both really looking forward to it.

Did you get my RSVP PM? 

Bob


----------



## Eccentric

PM received Bob.


----------



## Eccentric

*Bringing this up for those that haven't seen it.*



Eccentric said:


> OK Folks.
> 
> Roll Call!
> 
> We're getting down to the wire, and need to get a better idea of who's going to be at the event, and what their 'needs' are. Post up in the thread whether you're coming to the event, and *PLEASE send me a Private Message (PM)* me with answers to the following questions.
> 
> 1)What's your "real" name?
> 
> 2)Are you going to be running saws (whether your saws or those that belong to others)? I'm guessing most folks will be answering "yes" to that one...
> 
> 3)Are you going to be bringing saw/logging related stuff for the swap meet area?
> 
> 4)Will you be camping on site (instead of staying elsewhere)? If so, what nights will you be staying? Friday night, Saturday night, or both?
> 
> 5)If yes to #4......what type of camping will you be doing (tent, trailer, RV)..........and if using a trailer or RV what's the size of said trailer or RV?
> 
> 6)Again if yes to #4, how many vehicles will you have with you? FYI-additonal NON towing/towed vehicles (not a dingee towed behind your RV or the vehicle pulling your trailer) require an additional $8 fee.
> 
> 7)If tent camping, are you going to want your own space, or would you like to pitch your tent in the 'group area'?



For those folks that are planning on attending the event, please PM me *with answers to the above questions* if you haven't already!


----------



## BrocLuno

Looks like we have a quorum ... Once the Ranger gets the head count, we can start putting camp sites aside. For the Tent campers, we have two flavors and one extra option: 

1.) We have the walk-in sites a bit further up the canyon (we have 4 of these, but at least two will accommodate two tents). Not far from a restroom, etc. Park in a small lot and carry your gear less that 200' to your site. 

2.) We have the regular camp sites with parking in your site, a tent site, steel fire ring (w/ half grate), table with food locker and room for a modest motor-home or pick-up with camper or something like a 25 foot trailer.

3.) We'll be making some Day-Use pic-nic area sites available for folks who want to stay near their gear if they are going to leave it out overnight... Some of these sites will accommodate like a 36 foot motor-home or something. We'll have two sites that might take a 40 footer.

The Tee Shirt thing *is* part of herding cats. Since we are a public park and will have others who are not official GTG folks wandering around, we need to tell who's who ... Between the Tee shirts and the Duct Tape name tags, we'll know who should be firing up and who should maybe check with someone first?


----------



## slowp

Is November T shirt weather there?


----------



## Frank Boyer

It could be during the day, but 40's at night.


----------



## Bob95065

Frank Boyer said:


> It could be during the day, but 40's at night.



The kind of weather I like. Perfect for sawing and sleeping.


----------



## sawfun9

There you go, just sawing logs.


----------



## Jon1212

slowp said:


> Is November T shirt weather there?



If it's dry, yes. Flip flops however are on a TBD basis.


----------



## Bob95065

sawfun9 said:


> There you go, just sawing logs.



I split 2 cords of dry eucalyptus with a 8 pound maul Monday. I was sawing logs that night.


----------



## ckelp

i figure shroud throw this out there if aaron's (Eccentric) PM box is full you can PM me.. and i'll let him know that his box is full...

o BTW this is for Jonathan:hmm3grin2orange:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uyYhFsXdZVk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Frank Boyer

Do we have a count of the people that are interested? 30, 40, or ??? When do we need to reserve camping spots and the common cooking area?
THANKS


----------



## ckelp

Frank Boyer said:


> Do we have a count of the people that are interested? 30, 40, or ??? When do we need to reserve camping spots and the common cooking area?
> THANKS



it more around 13-15...
i wish it could be more like the PNW GTG..


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> it more around 13-15...
> i wish it could be more like the PNW GTG..



Dave that's 13 *responses* so far. Many of those folks will have family with them. I wasn't smart enough to have "how many people are coming with you?" as one of the questions I had people answer.....:bang:

Tomorrow I'll PM those folks thas PM'd me and ask them to give me the expected numbers for their groups...

Also remember that this is our first year. Lots of 'growing room' for the future...


----------



## slowp

It is really early to figure out what the road conditions will be, what the gas prices will be, has the meteor hit yet, etc.

November is a fickle month up here, weatherwise. Siskiyou Pass can be evil to drive over, as can that section between Yreka and Shasta. We can go down 101, but that can be blocked with slides and flooding.
The road to my house can be a problem, if it snows. The drive down my road when it is slick, has a heart stopping section of sliding sometimes. Such is life with an outsloping road. 

The PNW gatherings have been pretty laid back. No schedules, folks show up and camp, some folks just show up for a few hours, some sleep in nettle patches, etc.


----------



## ckelp

should we be expecting you driving a D9 to the GTG?:msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212

Eccentric said:


> Dave that's 13 *responses* so far. Many of those folks will have family with them. I wasn't smart enough to have "how many people are coming with you?" as one of the questions I had people answer.....:bang:
> 
> Tomorrow I'll PM those folks thas PM'd me and ask them to give me the expected numbers for their groups...
> 
> Also remember that this is our first year. Lots of 'growing room' for the future...



Aaron,
Do persons with more than one (multiple) personalities count as more than one person?

"Shut up! You're so stupid for asking that question."
"No, I'm not stupid, and I hate when you say that. Get out of my head!"
"Well that's just great, now they're going to know about us."


----------



## ckelp

Jon1212 said:


> Aaron,
> Do persons with more than one (multiple) personalities count as more than one person?
> 
> "Shut up! You're so stupid for asking that question."
> "No, I'm not stupid, and I hate when you say that. Get out of my head!"
> "Well that's just great, now they're going to know about us."



dose this happen only when your thinking of your wife?


----------



## BrocLuno

Multiple personalities get one low entrance fee


----------



## 2dogs

If I have yet to repond... Cody and I will be there.


----------



## spindrift7mm

*Questions ???*

Hey guys, would like to know if I can park my stock trailer at or near the sawing area and leave it at night as I'll be staying at a motel. Do we have much WOOD,LOGS,STICKS,STUMPS or old furniture to cut ? I know everything is a work in progress but if some one can let everyone know how much cuttin will be done that would help. All I've heard so far is we should be able to drag a log down for the cookie cutters. There's been lots of talk about food,videos,camping and such all good stuff but I for one would like to see everyones different types,styles,sizes,colors and modding of saws,maybe run a few(alot).I can eat and do most of the other stuff at home. A GTG is the only place to see,run and talk saws,I'm really looking forward to that and meeting all the AS members. (and trying some of slowp's cookies)

As a side note this is not a closed GTG it's open to the public and if it's advertised locally as was said earlier there is the possibility of some low lifes coming in from the city for some easy pickin's LOCK it up ! Don't want to see anyone loose a saw Ken


----------



## RandyMac

BrocLuno said:


> Multiple personalities get one low entrance fee



put me down for three.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ckelp

spindrift7mm said:


> Hey guys, would like to know if I can park my stock trailer at or near the sawing area and leave it at night as I'll be staying at a motel. Do we have much WOOD,LOGS,STICKS,STUMPS or old furniture to cut ? I know everything is a work in progress but if some one can let everyone know how much cuttin will be done that would help. All I've heard so far is we should be able to drag a log down for the cookie cutters. There's been lots of talk about food,videos,camping and such all good stuff but I for one would like to see everyones different types,styles,sizes,colors and modding of saws,maybe run a few(alot).I can eat and do most of the other stuff at home. A GTG is the only place to see,run and talk saws,I'm really looking forward to that and meeting all the AS members. (and trying some of slowp's cookies)
> 
> As a side note this is not a closed GTG it's open to the public and if it's advertised locally as was said earlier there is the possibility of some low lifes coming in from the city for some easy pickin's LOCK it up ! Don't want to see anyone loose a saw Ken



i bet we can scare up a place to secure it how long is it? i have an idea on a couple spots..
like you said, alot of the plans are still up in the air,
you have the right idea on whats happening...

also i do sleep with a machete :msp_thumbsup: go head try to take my wildhing


----------



## slowp

If I make it, I'll have The Used Dog for security. Ever on alert!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## spindrift7mm

ckelp said:


> i bet we can scare up a place to secure it how long is it? i have an idea on a couple spots..
> like you said, alot of the plans are still up in the air,
> you have the right idea on whats happening...
> 
> also i do sleep with a machete :msp_thumbsup: go head try to take my wildhing



Trailer's not to big, 16' pull type, just don't want to have a spot one day and not the next, it locks up good so that helps. Thanks Ken


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> put me down for three.:hmm3grin2orange:



That reminds me............tommorow when I'm at the park I need to seed a nettle patch for your to break trail through. Gotta make you feel at home Randy..:jester:


----------



## RandyMac

You are too kind my friend.


----------



## Eccentric

*Once more bringing this up for folks to see.......*



Eccentric said:


> OK Folks.
> 
> Roll Call!
> 
> We're getting down to the wire, and need to get a better idea of who's going to be at the event, and what their 'needs' are. Post up in the thread whether you're coming to the event, and *PLEASE send me a Private Message (PM)* me with answers to the following questions. *If my PM box is full, please PM Ckelp............assuming he's cleared out HIS PM space. If that don't work...............PM BrocLuno....*
> 
> 1)What's your "real" name?
> 
> 2)Are you going to be running saws (whether your saws or those that belong to others)? I'm guessing most folks will be answering "yes" to that one...
> 
> 3)Are you going to be bringing saw/logging related stuff for the swap meet area?
> 
> 4)Will you be camping on site (instead of staying elsewhere)? If so, what nights will you be staying? Friday night, Saturday night, or both?
> 
> 5)If yes to #4......what type of camping will you be doing (tent, trailer, RV)..........and if using a trailer or RV what's the size of said trailer or RV?
> 
> 6)Again if yes to #4, how many vehicles will you have with you? FYI-additonal NON towing/towed vehicles (not a dingee towed behind your RV or the vehicle pulling your trailer) require an additional $8 fee.
> 
> 7)If tent camping, are you going to want your own space, or would you like to pitch your tent in the 'group area'?
> 
> *8)How many people are you bringing with you.................and will they be running saws?*



Here's the *new and improved* questionaire..................with added question (*#8*)!!!!


----------



## Gologit

Two people. 1 saw person, one not.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Two people. 1 saw person, one not.



10-4 Bob. I'll update your info. That's one person I don't need to PM back....


----------



## slowp

I have 1.5 and he has no thumbs so he can't run a saw.


----------



## mile9socounty

Just one and I'll be running saw. Bringing a few too. Yall said you wanted some blackberries to plant down there right?


----------



## Eccentric

mile9socounty said:


> Just one and I'll be running saw. Bringing a few too. *Yall said you wanted some blackberries to plant down there right?*



No!!!!!! Those damn things are spreading everywhere at my place. At least the berries are usually good to eat. Don't bring 'em. We'll notify the CHP about somebody running illicit agricultural products accross the border if you do.....


----------



## ckelp

i second that


----------



## BrocLuno

Bring other kind of berries instead


----------



## spindrift7mm

*ckelp your box is full*

Full box


----------



## Frank Boyer

How did the meeting go? This thread went dead. Where are we at?


----------



## spindrift7mm

*Me Too !*

Was wondering the samething.


----------



## Frank Boyer

Are we still on???


----------



## Eccentric

Frank Boyer said:


> Are we still on???



Yes. Both BrocLuno and I have been very busy with work. He's putting together an update for you folks now. Ckelp is in Italy until midweek. We have another meeting a week from today. With work and family vacation obligations, we haven't had a GTG metting since the end of August. Work is being done however...


----------



## Frank Boyer

Maybe the question should be "What can I/we do to help"?
THANKS for the time and work


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Yes. Both BrocLuno and I have been very busy with work. He's putting together an update for you folks now. Ckelp is in Italy until midweek. We have another meeting a week from today. With work and family vacation obligations, we haven't had a GTG metting since the end of August. Work is being done however...



Thanks Aaron. I have the last two weeks of this month free. If you guys need help let me know.


----------



## Jon1212

Gologit said:


> Thanks Aaron. I have the last two weeks of this month free. If you guys need help let me know.



Bob,
That's good to know. My wife and I were hoping to go out of town without the kids, so since you have a couple of weeks off we'll just drop our kids off at your house. Okay?


----------



## Eccentric

Thanks guys. I'll go bug Bruce and see if he has something for you yet. We appreciate the help. This is our first rodeo of this type....


----------



## Gologit

Jon1212 said:


> Bob,
> That's good to know. My wife and I were hoping to go out of town without the kids, so since you have a couple of weeks off we'll just drop our kids off at your house. Okay?



No problem. Think they'll mind sleeping out in the yard? The dogs have all the good spots in the house...seniority ya know.


----------



## Jon1212

Gologit said:


> No problem. Think they'll mind sleeping out in the yard? The dogs have all the good spots in the house...seniority ya know.



You might think that way now, but once you meet my almost six year old son, you'll find yourself with a "helper"...........The kid is by far my favorite..........LOL!!!


----------



## Gologit

Jon1212 said:


> You might think that way now, but once you meet my almost six year old son, you'll find yourself with a "helper"...........The kid is by far my favorite..........LOL!!!



Alright, alright...he can sleep on the porch. :msp_biggrin:

Bring him to the GTG, he'll remember something like that all his life. Hangin' out with Dad and the guys, saws, food...Big Guy stuff.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Yes. Both BrocLuno and I have been very busy with work. He's putting together an update for you folks now. *Ckelp is in Italy until midweek.* We have another meeting a week from today. With work and family vacation obligations, we haven't had a GTG metting since the end of August. Work is being done however...



i'm back in town, after over 48 hrs of travel time back with three layovers it's kinda odd it took 16 hours getting there...


----------



## BrocLuno

Yeah - big guy stuff 

OK, here's a partial update: The Park is now on reservations year round. If you are comfortable with that please go to Reserve America and make a campground reservation for your visit. If that is at all troubling, we'll be holding some sites back that will be let go on a first come first serve basis Friday. Ranger Jones can step in here and give you the costs and such as soon as she gets back. She's out of the area, but will be back this weekend.

The Group Camp was already taken by the Boy Scouts for Saturday night, but I believe that Ranger Jones has made a trade with the Scout Master for other sites, so Group Camp may be open? It's not cost effective unless you have three or more families, but could be a great time/place for 15~20 people and some tents. So if you can assemble a group, that's the way to go. Makes for excellent camaraderie 

As far as "get ready" tasks are concerned: Rob Grassi (Park Maintenance) is contemplating a heavy duty log buck for the cutters, but maybe this time we'll just ramp a log up onto some blocks to get it off the ground. We're trying to get Larsen Construction's CAT 966 with the big forks over here so we can move a substantial log or two for the demo folks and the cutters. That's still being worked out. Chris Larsen is OK with the machine being here and doing the work, but in the aftermath of a down economy, he can't eat the cost of mobilization - so we're looking at options...

I'm still working the Tee Shirt angle and should know more by this weekend. I think Steve's Hardware in St Helena will put up the $$ to get them printed and we can reimburse them by buying one back for whatever you want to do? Looky-Loo's can get white Tee's, Cutters get Orange Tee's (and sign the waiver), Park forest volunteers will get dark Green Tee's (and sign other papers) so we can tell each other apart and know who's signed up for what. Stick your Duct Tape name tag on your Tee and you are ready to go 

This Sunday we are having a planning meeting, so after that we'll have the BIGGER UPDATE.

I think we'll have some members of the Forest Practices Group man the out door A-V center during the mid-days so that folks who want to help with next year or volunteer for park forest management can drop by to discuss, get more info, or sign up. I was hoping for a short meeting there mid-afternoon on Saturday so folks could get acquainted and meet the Park staff and Volunteers. Maybe we'll be able to pull that off, maybe it won't be necessary ...

Ranger Jones has invited the local stationary or make-n-break engine folks to come too. We've got a pretty good group here in the Napa Valley, so we can swap technologies, stories and ideas. She's thinking we'll have a swap meet and she's assigned an area. She's looking for an in-Park venue for a "show-n-shine" for the restored antiques - probably near the make-n-break folks... It would be nice to know who wants to display how much? That will help with space planning.

I don't have my notes right here, but I'm pretty sure the "Ramada" has been set aside for the GTG. That's a communal cooking area near the pool. It has primitive sinks and counters and a big table. Can accommodate a fair sized field kitchen if you'all want it? 

The big motor homes are going into over-flow Day-Use down at the end loop. We can back about 4 or 5 in there and still get the non-GTG public by that will be using the History Trail. We can put some mid-sized motor homes in the spurs in Day-Use and we'll fit you in wherever we can. So all we need to know is what lodging arrangements you want? Once we know, we can start working out the plan for who goes where.

Please keep Eccentric posted on your wants and needs. He's running a spreadsheet on who's in so far and it's very helpful to know who's coming and what they want.

OBTW- the State Yurts may be available. I think they'll price out at $70/night and I'm certainly not pushing anyone that direction. But, if they work for you and will help with travel, there are three. Call the Park at 707-942-4575 for more info. One of us will try to get back to you ASAP 

Will let you know what we have for updated info on Monday or Tuesday next week. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Bob95065

Thanks for the update. My son and I are really looking forward to this event.

I go on 4x4 camping trips often and sleep on the bed of my truck. Is this ok to do in a tent site? I am looking at the reservations at Reserve America and want to get a spot to camp. It looks like the camping spots are $35 a night. Ouch. That could get me a decent rebuildable saw if I were in the right place at he right time.

Bob


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Alright, alright...he can sleep on the porch. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Bring him to the GTG, he'll remember something like that all his life. Hangin' out with Dad and the guys, saws, food...Big Guy stuff.



I dunno about that. I might be tempted to race Old Sparkless again, and that may affect him badly--a girl beating the boys.


----------



## BrocLuno

Bob95065 said:


> Thanks for the update. My son and I are really looking forward to this event.
> 
> I go on 4x4 camping trips often and sleep on the bed of my truck. Is this ok to do in a tent site? I am looking at the reservations at Reserve America and want to get a spot to camp. It looks like the camping spots are $35 a night. Ouch. That could get me a decent rebuildable saw if I were in the right place at he right time.
> 
> Bob



Sleeping in the bed of the truck is just fine. I understand your frustration with the cost of a camp spot, but there is little I can do about it. The prices are set in Sacramento, just like your taxes ... 

You might be able to save a few $$ if you want to wait until Friday and try to grab one of the spots set aside, or take your chances in over-flow camping?


----------



## Bob95065

BrocLuno said:


> Sleeping in the bed of the truck is just fine. I understand your frustration with the cost of a camp spot, but there is little I can do about it. The prices are set in Sacramento, just like your taxes ...
> 
> You might be able to save a few $$ if you want to wait until Friday and try to grab one of the spots set aside, or take your chances in over-flow camping?



I was mostly kidding. This will be the first time I have ever paid to camp, but then again I never have luxuries like showers, toilets and lots of s.creaming, wide open chainsaws all around. I am really looking forward to this vent.

Should I reserve a spot in advance or do you think I will be ok waiting until Friday? My plan is to start out after lunc which will put me there at or before 4:00.


----------



## Ambull

I officially booked a ticket today. I am coming!!!!! Newark, NJ to San Fran, Ca.

I am going to try to ship at least one muscle saw out there to play with.


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> I officially booked a ticket today. I am coming!!!!! Newark, NJ to San Fran, Ca.
> 
> I am going to try to ship at least one muscle saw out there to play with.



Got your voice mail while I was at work. Great news JP! I'll save some room in my truck for your saw(s).


----------



## ckelp

Ambull said:


> I officially booked a ticket today. I am coming!!!!! Newark, NJ to San Fran, Ca.
> 
> I am going to try to ship at least one muscle saw out there to play with.



just take a saw as a carry-on...

i almost had a 051av in my bag coming back from rome :msp_sneaky:

BTW aaron come pick up your god dam saws.. and drop off a HL63


----------



## BrocLuno

Bob95065 said:


> I was mostly kidding. This will be the first time I have ever paid to camp, but then again I never have luxuries like showers, toilets and lots of s.creaming, wide open chainsaws all around. I am really looking forward to this vent.
> 
> Should I reserve a spot in advance or do you think I will be ok waiting until Friday? My plan is to start out after lunc which will put me there at or before 4:00.



I'd wait until after Sunday's meeting to make that decision. It all depends on how many sites Ranger Jones has set aside. If it's only a few, then I'd book one. If she has ten or more off-line, I'd guess you to do the Friday thing ... In any case, we'll find someplace to put everyone


----------



## Gologit

BrocLuno said:


> I'd wait until after Sunday's meeting to make that decision. It all depends on how many sites Ranger Jones has set aside. If it's only a few, then I'd book one. If she has ten or more off-line, I'd guess you to do the Friday thing ... In any case, we'll find someplace to put everyone



The website for the park said that there was no water available to fill RV tanks. Is that still true?


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> just take a saw as a carry-on...
> 
> i almost had a 051av in my bag coming back from rome :msp_sneaky:
> 
> *BTW aaron come pick up your dam saws.. and drop off a HL63*



I was waiting for you to clear customs. Really I'm surprised you weren't grabbed by the TSA, or by the Pietro Beretta security staff for having 'sticky fingers' during a factory tour.:jester: 

I'll bring your carb and adapter to the GTG meeting tomorrow (Noon at the park office....remember?). Bring the dirty little Poulans. Feel free to bring that 48" Mac bar too...


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> I was waiting for you to clear customs. Really I'm surprised you weren't grabbed by the TSA, or by the Pietro Beretta security staff for having 'sticky fingers' during a factory tour.:jester:
> 
> I'll bring your carb and adapter to the GTG meeting tomorrow (Noon at the park office....remember?). Bring the dirty little Poulans. Feel free to bring that 48" Mac bar too...



i went though TSA twice coming back (thanks to american airlinesumpkin2 
the only thing they cought is i was trying to smuggle prosciutto and salami and they pulled it due to it was pork:msp_mad:

bretta alredy knew that i was comeing and ducted taped my hands and my mouth :taped:

also i drive 125 miles and did it in less then an hour and half... that includes the driveling 20mi on the back roads to the highway:cool2: about 110MPH all the way down the A1..
and the odd thing was i was geting passed my cops and other cars...


----------



## Jon1212

ckelp said:


> i went though TSA twice coming back (thanks to american airlinesumpkin2
> *the only thing they cought is i was trying to smuggle prosciutto and salami and they pulled it due to it was pork*:msp_mad:
> 
> bretta alredy knew that i was comeing and ducted taped my hands and my mouth :taped:
> 
> also i drive 125 miles and did it in less then an hour and half... that includes the driveling 20mi on the back roads to the highway:cool2: about 110MPH all the way down the A1..
> and the odd thing was i was geting passed my cops and other cars...



Did you really just write that the folks at TSA "pulled your pork"? I've heard they have wandering hands, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## ckelp

Jon1212 said:


> Did you really just write that the folks at TSA "pulled your pork"? I've heard they have wandering hands, but that's ridiculous.



yea it was weird the guy did a cavity search and had both his hands on my shoulders :msp_ohmy:


one thing i knew and got reinforced about the TSA "agents" they have way too much authority for earning minimum wage and they need to watch a video on public perception, they can watch it just after the 45min video on how to be a TSA agent...


[video=youtube;Aq-G4HATiC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq-G4HATiC8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

i think i ran into both these ladeys at miami :msp_tongue:


----------



## Eccentric

*Well I feel like an idiot (once again)...*

I'd marked down today (Saturday 10/06) as our meeting day in my calendar. Showed up for the meeting today (late)........and after waiting around by myself for an hour plus finally realized that the meeting is TOMORROW (Sunday 10/07). Bruce even said "Sunday's meeting" TWICE in his last post and I'd missed it until I went back and read his post again just now. Guess I can go home and try again tomorrow....:msp_confused:


----------



## ckelp

atlest your able to drop off that small hunk of unobtainium:biggrin: thanks again


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> atlest your able to drop off that small hunk of unobtainium:biggrin: thanks again



You're welcome Dave. Thanks for the old Poulan stuff and the bar. Hope to see you tomorrow. Bring tools, as we may be putting the knives in the chipper as well.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> You're welcome Dave. Thanks for the old Poulan stuff and the bar. Hope to see you tomorrow. Bring tools, as we may be putting the knives in the chipper as well.:msp_thumbup:



at this point i don't think i'll make it, it's like this 7 months pregnant + pneumonia = bad....


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> at this point i don't think i'll make it, it's like this 7 months pregnant + pneumonia = bad....



I didn't know she had pneumonia. Stay home and take care of the Mrs....:msp_thumbup:

Check your email. I sent you some Poulan SM's.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> I didn't know she had pneumonia. Stay home and take care of the Mrs....:msp_thumbup:
> 
> Check your email. I sent you some Poulan SM's.



thanks, i still need to figure out how install the starter rope without the "anchor button" 
i'm gunna go hit up that guy that likes the neon green saws:cool2:


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> thanks, i still need to figure out how install the starter rope without the "anchor button"
> i'm gunna go hit up that guy that likes the neon green saws:cool2:



The pully has a small hole 180deg out from the 'anchor button' hole that is intended for a regular rope with a knot. On the saws that use a rope with an 'anchor pin', you can make a pin out of a small finishing nail. Hold the nail with some pliers and heat the end. Then push it through the rope about 1/8"-1/16" from the end, pinning it to the bench. After the nail and melted nylon has cooled a tad slide the rope up the nail unti it's at the head. Cut the nail about 1/16" from the rope and install the rope into the pulley through the anchor hole with the head of the nail away from the center of the pulley hub.


----------



## ckelp

mark took care of me..

off topic can you give the addy for the site that has all the mcculloch i've seem to missed placed it...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## BrocLuno

Gologit said:


> The website for the park said that there was no water available to fill RV tanks. Is that still true?



Untrue - we have plenty of water. We didn't used to as the spring was in bad shape. But we got that taken care of about a month ago and we are now making plenty good water 

We generally don't make a hose bib (HB) available (we have plenty of ADA faucets around), but for any GTG participant, I can get the HB key and hook you up. Real good water. Almost the same spring water quality that they used to bottle at Calistoga Water


----------



## BrocLuno

Eccentric said:


> I'd marked down today (Saturday 10/06) as our meeting day in my calendar. Showed up for the meeting today (late)........and after waiting around by myself for an hour plus finally realized that the meeting is TOMORROW (Sunday 10/07). Bruce even said "Sunday's meeting" TWICE in his last post and I'd missed it until I went back and read his post again just now. Guess I can go home and try again tomorrow....:msp_confused:



Oooppsss ... If you find yourself there with no one, call Rob on his cell. He is usually there at his residence (in the park).


----------



## Gologit

BrocLuno said:


> Untrue - we have plenty of water. We didn't used to as the spring was in bad shape. But we got that taken care of about a month ago and we are now making plenty good water
> 
> We generally don't make a hose bib (HB) available (we have plenty of ADA faucets around), but for any GTG participant, I can get the HB key and hook you up. Real good water. Almost the same spring water quality that they used to bottle at Calistoga Water



Thanks for the update. I was going by the information posted on the park website.


----------



## Bob95065

Any new information? Should I resserve a camping spot online or will I be ok to get one that Friday?


----------



## BrocLuno

*Update ...*

Bob, 

I have been assured by Ranger Sandy Jones that we will find camping places for all who show up. She would appreciate it if folks would make reservations as it makes it much easier to get folks into their spot in a straight forward fashion. But, we have been told that between the 'less than full' nature of November and the planned over-flow camping in Day Use for this event, there will be nice spots for all. If you have any special needs, call Ranger Jones on her line (707) 942-5707 and discuss directly.

For everyone - we had our event planning meeting two Sunday's ago. We had some logistics to work out, so no point in posting until now. In the interim we have had a 'Hazard Tree Survey' (official process by a registered Forester) and we have a better handle on a bunch of issues.

The hazard trees are mostly straight forward problem trees in areas where people congregate and park. We'll take care of most these as part of ongoing ops during the week when we have a low visitor count. But, it looks like we'll have at least two pretty good sized firs that need to come down and could be an opportunity for some of the old pros to demonstrate prudent falling techniques. To that end, please advise Eccentric if you will be interested in working these trees. One might require climbing to top. That will have to be evaluated by the GTG members who sign up as Park Forest volunteers. These activities will be covered in the Saturday meeting at the AV center.

As far as participants, we have the 'Make n Break' engine club from Santa Rosa coming and they'll be bringing some interesting gear including at least one Drag Saw. So bring your show-off pieces and swap stories with these folks and maybe line up some hard to get parts 

We think we'll have at least one good 'Cookie" log ready to go. Still working one who will be here to move logs, but we have options so that should be good to go ahead of Friday. We also have some ~24" or so downed Firs in the drainage near the Group Camp that can be cut in place if you are up to that and want to buck in the woods.

All of these special areas will have to be marked with Caution Tape before anyone starts cutting and we'll have to have a "Tourist" watch to make sure some park visitor does not take a short-cut through the work zone while the saws are running. But, that's is to be expected in a public venue.

The Tee Shirt thing is moving along. It's probably not too important at a GTG on private land, but it's the way we are trying to figure out who's who at a glance during this one in a Park with non-GTG folks wandering around. So it's a central element to this one. Price will be $12 to cover heavy weight shirts and printing.

It looks like Off-White Tee's for looky-loo's and family members. They'll be optional for any one. 

Orange ones for saw runners. If you are planning to run a saw in the woods or just demonstrate to a crowd or a friend, we'll ask that you sign a release and buy an orange shirt. If you have it on right side out, you should not be drinking and sawing (Park safety policy). If you have it on inside out, you're done sawing and running, and can consume to your hearts content. I'll be curious to see how many inside-out shirts I see during the day

If you sign-up as a Park Forest Volunteer - it's a different release form (Napa County Open Space - the current Park Operator) and a Green Tee. We're hoping to have a significant number sign up as Park Forest Volunteers; but with travel and families, we know that many can't really do that. 

For those that can, we'll have work sessions throughout the year as we plan to improve forest health through proactive management. It'll be a chance to engage in advanced activities like re-enactment felling & bucking, demonstrating antique saws & techniques to the kids and or park visitors, working out the logistics of managing distressed trees and really troublesome ones, upgrading and repairing the Parks collection of antique and working saws & gear, etc.

Since the Group Camp is open for the weekend, we're hoping there are enough of you that can communicate and agree to 'bunch up' and camp in a that common area. It will present the maximum opportunity for evening camaraderie and swapping yarns around a camp fire. But, it means tent camping or similar - so those of you contemplating sleeping rough in your tent or truck - maybe communicate that the Eccentric and see if it can work out ... If we can get a minimum of 8 vehicles it'll work out cost wise and a few more will make it the best bargain for the weekend.

If you have lodging questions from here on out - you might like to contact Park folks direct. Ranger Jones number is listed above. Mine is (707) 942-5311 and I can relay messages to Rob, if need be.

Park info here:

Bothe-Napa Valley SP 

Bothe-Napa Valley State Park &mdash; Napa County Regional Park and Open Space District 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothe-Napa_Valley_State_Park


----------



## RandyMac

I might get the time off, who is going to swing by and pick me up?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I might get the time off, who is going to swing by and pick me up?



Didn't somebody north of you (Nate/Madhatte perhaps) mention something about carpooling to the GTG?


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> I might get the time off, who is going to swing by and pick me up?



i'll swing by and pick you up


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i'll swing by and pick you up



Just a quick and easy 12 hour round trip.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm hitting them for the 2nd off, it is hard to say at this point, 50/50 chance.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I'm hitting them for the 2nd off, it is hard to say at this point, 50/50 chance.



My admin superisor scheduled all of us for our yearly AO training without giving us a chance to tell him what weeks/weekends we had stuff planned. He'd scheduled me for range qualification on the 2nd. No way would that work for me. Got that fixed and took the 2nd off. I hope you can make it down Randy...


----------



## RandyMac

We have some funky stuff going on, as usual. The budget crunch stung some, we ok for now.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> We have some funky stuff going on, as usual. The budget crunch stung some, we ok for now.



You folks felt it worse than us. We had a hiring freeze for a number of years, and some courtrooms got shut down. Been a lotta belt tightening over the last few years. We still get hit with it every once in a while. Contract negotiations have been rough. They're taking away our coffee, cups, and plastic utensils on the first. Hopefully they don't take the machine. We'll just have to take a collection and buy supplies for ourselves. It's not a big deal of course, but sometimes it's the little things that are the most irritating....


----------



## RandyMac

I had to bring paper to print reports and you b itch about coffee?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> I had to bring paper to print reports and you b itch about coffee?



Like I said...........you folks felt the crunch worse than us. Wanna talk paper? The 'enlightened minds' in the city/county gooberment that I work for decided a couple years ago to be more 'green'........and are now spending twice the $$$ that they used to on printer/coppier paper as well as TP because it's from "sustainable sources". 

That garbage doesn't work for ####............literally. The 'earth unfriendly' paper products didn't jam the printers/copiers, and the TP did its job as expected. Now we have expensive stuff that doesn't work at all...............but at least we're being "earth friendly".............whatever the hell that means...:censored:


----------



## RandyMac

you got the sugar cane stuff?


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> you got the sugar cane stuff?



I can't remember the source of it, but it's a useless waste. I'll save a wrapper from the copy paper and the TP so I can show you the manufacturer's names. The copy paper is brown, jams the hell out of everything, and rips easily. 

The TP is just useless fluff................reminds me of a dandelion seed head. Guys bring their own rolls from home for use at work. It's that bad. Funny thing is...........it's so fragile that the cardboard roll in the center had to be made four times as thick as a normal TP roll tube. How is that good for the environment? That stout cardboard tube also can be used to make a dandy undetectable shank......


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> Didn't somebody north of you (Nate/Madhatte perhaps) mention something about carpooling to the GTG?



Pretty sure it was somebody from S. Oregon. I'll be flying solo. Just to clarify: we're locked in on the date still, yes? Nov 3-4? Just askin' because I'll be arranging for some leave to bookend my travel come Monday. Fire season FINALLY being over and all...


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Pretty sure it was somebody from S. Oregon. I'll be flying solo. Just to clarify: we're locked in on the date still, yes? Nov 3-4? Just askin' because I'll be arranging for some leave to bookend my travel come Monday. Fire season FINALLY being over and all...



Locked in for the date. It's a go.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> I can't remember the source of it, but it's a useless waste. I'll save a wrapper from the copy paper and the TP so I can show you the manufacturer's names. The copy paper is brown, jams the hell out of everything, and rips easily.
> 
> The TP is just useless fluff................reminds me of a dandelion seed head. Guys bring their own rolls from home for use at work. It's that bad. Funny thing is...........it's so fragile that the cardboard roll in the center had to be made four times as thick as a normal TP roll tube. How is that good for the environment? That stout cardboard tube also can be used to make a dandy undetectable shank......



the company you work for is the same as mine, they work hard on finding normal everyday things to costs twice as much and #### it up four fold.. 
example i've worked on 1000's of generators well i forget to put one in auto, now i have to a paper report along with doing it on our online portal.. and now they are wondering why I've dropped from doing around five units down to three a day..

just a little off topic venting:msp_sleep:

also aaron what saw is tan and brown??


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> Locked in for the date. It's a go.



EGGS LINT.

Now I just gotta figure out which saws to bring. That's always a tough call.


----------



## Frank Boyer

2Dogs (Bill) and I have been talking about organizing the food for the GTG. Both of us have done food for groups and have some equipment for quantity. We looked at Sat lunch/ dinner and Sunday breakfast/ lunch. We would need help with set up, clean up, money (probably around $6 a meal) and cooking. 
Eccentric is covering logistics and very busy. He needs a head count, and we would need a head count for food.
Is anyone interested?
Email me at frankbbq at surfnetc.com
THANKS


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

madhatte said:


> Pretty sure it was somebody from S. Oregon. I'll be flying solo. Just to clarify: we're locked in on the date still, yes? Nov 3-4? Just askin' because I'll be arranging for some leave to bookend my travel come Monday. Fire season FINALLY being over and all...



Looks like you Warshington folks are going to bring heavy rain with you as always that means heavy snow for me drive through quickly Mad:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Looks like you Warshington folks are going to bring heavy rain with you as always that means heavy snow for me drive through quickly Mad:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey Terry...You coming down to Napa?


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> the company you work for is the same as mine, they work hard on finding normal everyday things to costs twice as much and #### it up four fold..
> example i've worked on 1000's of generators well i forget to put one in auto, now i have to a paper report along with doing it on our online portal.. and now they are wondering why I've dropped from doing around five units down to three a day..
> 
> just a little off topic venting:msp_sleep:
> 
> also aaron what saw is tan and brown??



Pioneer NU17 comes to mind. Possibly other old Pioneers.


----------



## Bob95065

Do you need sizes for the shirts? I would like a XXL and a youth small.



BrocLuno said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have been assured by Ranger Sandy Jones that we will find camping places for all who show up. She would appreciate it if folks would make reservations as it makes it much easier to get folks into their spot in a straight forward fashion. But, we have been told that between the 'less than full' nature of November and the planned over-flow camping in Day Use for this event, there will be nice spots for all. If you have any special needs, call Ranger Jones on her line (707) 942-5707 and discuss directly.
> 
> For everyone - we had our event planning meeting two Sunday's ago. We had some logistics to work out, so no point in posting until now. In the interim we have had a 'Hazard Tree Survey' (official process by a registered Forester) and we have a better handle on a bunch of issues.
> 
> The hazard trees are mostly straight forward problem trees in areas where people congregate and park. We'll take care of most these as part of ongoing ops during the week when we have a low visitor count. But, it looks like we'll have at least two pretty good sized firs that need to come down and could be an opportunity for some of the old pros to demonstrate prudent falling techniques. To that end, please advise Eccentric if you will be interested in working these trees. One might require climbing to top. That will have to be evaluated by the GTG members who sign up as Park Forest volunteers. These activities will be covered in the Saturday meeting at the AV center.
> 
> As far as participants, we have the 'Make n Break' engine club from Santa Rosa coming and they'll be bringing some interesting gear including at least one Drag Saw. So bring your show-off pieces and swap stories with these folks and maybe line up some hard to get parts
> 
> We think we'll have at least one good 'Cookie" log ready to go. Still working one who will be here to move logs, but we have options so that should be good to go ahead of Friday. We also have some ~24" or so downed Firs in the drainage near the Group Camp that can be cut in place if you are up to that and want to buck in the woods.
> 
> All of these special areas will have to be marked with Caution Tape before anyone starts cutting and we'll have to have a "Tourist" watch to make sure some park visitor does not take a short-cut through the work zone while the saws are running. But, that's is to be expected in a public venue.
> 
> The Tee Shirt thing is moving along. It's probably not too important at a GTG on private land, but it's the way we are trying to figure out who's who at a glance during this one in a Park with non-GTG folks wandering around. So it's a central element to this one. Price will be $12 to cover heavy weight shirts and printing.
> 
> It looks like Off-White Tee's for looky-loo's and family members. They'll be optional for any one.
> 
> Orange ones for saw runners. If you are planning to run a saw in the woods or just demonstrate to a crowd or a friend, we'll ask that you sign a release and buy an orange shirt. If you have it on right side out, you should not be drinking and sawing (Park safety policy). If you have it on inside out, you're done sawing and running, and can consume to your hearts content. I'll be curious to see how many inside-out shirts I see during the day
> 
> If you sign-up as a Park Forest Volunteer - it's a different release form (Napa County Open Space - the current Park Operator) and a Green Tee. We're hoping to have a significant number sign up as Park Forest Volunteers; but with travel and families, we know that many can't really do that.
> 
> For those that can, we'll have work sessions throughout the year as we plan to improve forest health through proactive management. It'll be a chance to engage in advanced activities like re-enactment felling & bucking, demonstrating antique saws & techniques to the kids and or park visitors, working out the logistics of managing distressed trees and really troublesome ones, upgrading and repairing the Parks collection of antique and working saws & gear, etc.
> 
> Since the Group Camp is open for the weekend, we're hoping there are enough of you that can communicate and agree to 'bunch up' and camp in a that common area. It will present the maximum opportunity for evening camaraderie and swapping yarns around a camp fire. But, it means tent camping or similar - so those of you contemplating sleeping rough in your tent or truck - maybe communicate that the Eccentric and see if it can work out ... If we can get a minimum of 8 vehicles it'll work out cost wise and a few more will make it the best bargain for the weekend.
> 
> If you have lodging questions from here on out - you might like to contact Park folks direct. Ranger Jones number is listed above. Mine is (707) 942-5311 and I can relay messages to Rob, if need be.
> 
> Park info here:
> 
> Bothe-Napa Valley SP
> 
> Bothe-Napa Valley State Park &mdash; Napa County Regional Park and Open Space District
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothe-Napa_Valley_State_Park


----------



## Jacob J.

RandyMac said:


> I'm hitting them for the 2nd off, it is hard to say at this point, 50/50 chance.





Eccentric said:


> My admin superisor scheduled all of us for our yearly AO training without giving us a chance to tell him what weeks/weekends we had stuff planned. He'd scheduled me for range qualification on the 2nd. No way would that work for me. Got that fixed and took the 2nd off. I hope you can make it down Randy...





madhatte said:


> Pretty sure it was somebody from S. Oregon. I'll be flying solo. Just to clarify: we're locked in on the date still, yes? Nov 3-4? Just askin' because I'll be arranging for some leave to bookend my travel come Monday. Fire season FINALLY being over and all...



I mentioned carpooling. If there's actual falling to be had then I'd like see all of you guys there.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER

Gologit said:


> Hey Terry...You coming down to Napa?



Sure as long as I can race with no baffles don't have to shave my beard, wear safety gear all day run a hot saw in flip flops and take a taxi from Russian River Brewery back and forth


----------



## ckelp

i'm not going to judge...

when you come back in the taxi there better be a full cooler...


----------



## Ambull

OK I have a good running Homelite 2100S that I packed up, with a 36" Roller nose and a brand new 404 chain. I am sending it to Aaron tomorrow to bring to the GTG. If anybody really wants to see another of my saws, I can probably still get it out in time too. Let me know.


----------



## ckelp

Ambull said:


> OK I have a good running Homelite 2100S that I packed up, with a 36" Roller nose and a brand new 404 chain. I am sending it to Aaron tomorrow to bring to the GTG. If anybody really wants to see another of my saws, I can probably still get it out in time too. Let me know.



are you sure you can trust aaron? you just better send it to me i'll make sure it runs good before you get here:hmm3grin2orange:

at least your further ahead than me, 775-d is still waiting for a carb kit that was due in last week and the yellow 660 needs me to tune it :msp_unsure:


----------



## Eccentric

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Sure as long as I can race with no baffles don't have to shave my beard, wear safety gear all day run a hot saw in flip flops and take a taxi from Russian River Brewery back and forth



That's an interesting list of requirements you have there Terry. 

-Beard is no problem. Bruce and I are bearded as well. 

-Gotta wear safety gear when running saws...........if you want to wear it at other times, well then that's A-OK. 

-Wearing flip flops while running saws will get you in trouble with Ranger Jones. Sandy's not one I'd want to piss off. 

-If you wanna pay for that taxi ride back and forth between the park and RRBC, well that's you're business. Silverado Brewing Co is *much* closer to the park than RRBC, and although I have nothing but good things to say about RRBC or their offerings, I will say that Silverado BC is stellar. Unfortunately, we'll be loosing the Silverado BC on November 25. Best visit them and enjoy while we can...







Great Beer, Dining and Events in the Napa Valley | Silverado Brewing Company

Silverado Brewing Company closing in November : St. Helena Star



ckelp said:


> i'm not going to judge...
> 
> when you come back in the taxi there better be a full cooler...



If Terry's coming from the RRBC, then he better bring back a *KEG*....







Ambull said:


> OK I have a good running Homelite 2100S that I packed up, with a 36" Roller nose and a brand new 404 chain. I am sending it to Aaron tomorrow to bring to the GTG. If anybody really wants to see another of my saws, I can probably still get it out in time too. Let me know.



That's a tough one JP. Where do I begin? You're bringing the #1 saw I'd like to see. Beyond that......a 797 would be great to see (and run). Same with a 655BP. Your shipping bill could get huge *fast*...



ckelp said:


> are you sure you can trust aaron? you just better send it to me i'll make sure it runs good before you get here:hmm3grin2orange:



Now Dave. Don't you go trying to horn in on my Vintage Iron connections. JP knows full well that if he sends me a saw it will be a runner, even if it arrives without a carb and has a McWelder engine in it.






[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Eccentric_photo/McCulloch%20Chainsaws/?action=view&current=photobucket-3218-1350782738075.mp4[/video]


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> at least your further ahead than me, 775-d is still waiting for a carb kit that was due in last week and the yellow 660 needs me to tune it :msp_unsure:



Dave are you saying that your 775D is all done except for a carb rebuild? I'll drop off an RK-88HL kit at your place, and you can give me the kit you ordered whenever it comes in. You rebuild that HL63 for the 660? How about the HL in that 1-61? Get 'er done my friend! I think I only have one kit to spare for now however...


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> Now Dave. Don't you go trying to horn in on my Vintage Iron connections. JP knows full well that if he sends me a saw it will be a runner, even if it arrives without a carb and has a McWelder engine in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Eccentric_photo/McCulloch%20Chainsaws/?action=view&current=photobucket-3218-1350782738075.mp4[/video]



Sweet, I didn't notice before that you got the McWelder going. I can tell by the way it snapped the handle back, that it must have good compression. Looking forward to running that SOB.

I'll get this Homey off in the mail, and then see about what else I can do. I have a 655 Boost Port ready to go, but not sure of the status of the Super 797.


----------



## madhatte

Leave is approved. All systems "go". Is it OK to show up Friday?


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> Sweet, I didn't notice before that you got the McWelder going. I can tell by the way it snapped the handle back, that it must have good compression. Looking forward to running that SOB.
> 
> I'll get this Homey off in the mail, and then see about what else I can do. I have a 655 Boost Port ready to go, but not sure of the status of the Super 797.



Sweet. I'm really looking forward to running that Homelite 2100 (and the 655BP if you send it). Here's my most recent posts on the McWelder in the McCulloch thread.

http://www.arboristsite.com/stickies/71126-1154.htm#post3902860



madhatte said:


> Leave is approved. All systems "go". Is it OK to show up Friday?



Great to hear Nate! Showing up Friday is fine. I'll be there (as will Bruce), and others will be rolling in during the day and evening. I'm camping there Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Gologit

We'll be there Friday...late morning or early afternoon. We'll be staying in Calistoga.


----------



## ckelp

i'll be showing up mid-to late evening after i get home from work make the pregnant wife happy load up a crap load of saws and some camping gear and i'll be there 


the carb kit was supposed to be here last week emailed the guy with WTF!!! and he sent another one out asap 
worst case i'll be putting on a carb kit at the gtg beliveit or not i have totley forgot about putting a carb kit on the 660:censored:
but for the 1-61 it runs like a dream as it is hopefully i'll have the saws i want to bring all running on sunday 
if aaron is nice enough to drop off that nut for my 775


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i'll be showing up mid-to late evening after i get home from work make the pregnant wife happy load up a crap load of saws and some camping gear and i'll be there
> 
> 
> the carb kit was supposed to be here last week emailed the guy with WTF!!! and he sent another one out asap
> worst case i'll be putting on a carb kit at the gtg beliveit or not i have totley forgot about putting a carb kit on the 660:censored:
> but for the 1-61 it runs like a dream as it is hopefully i'll have the saws i want to bring all running on sunday
> if aaron is nice enough to drop off that nut for my 775



Flywheel nut? Are you going to be at the GTG meeting on Sunday? I can give it to you then, or drop it off on the way home if you won't be there. If you really need it before then I'll drop it off tomorrow or thursday before work.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Flywheel nut? Are you going to be at the GTG meeting on Sunday? I can give it to you then, or drop it off on the way home if you won't be there. If you really need it before then I'll drop it off tomorrow or thursday before work.



what time on sunday? and yes, flywheel nut....


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> what time on sunday? And yes, flywheel nut....



10:00 am.


----------



## ckelp

10-4 i can only stay for a couple hours though...

i got to get cracking on the northern california chainsaw refuge 2.0


----------



## Ambull

Well I have guaranteed that you all will have some big cubes there. A Homelite 2100S and a PP 655 BP are on their way.


----------



## Frank Boyer

frank boyer said:


> 2dogs (bill) and i have been talking about organizing the food for the gtg. Both of us have done food for groups and have some equipment for quantity. We looked at sat lunch/ dinner and sunday breakfast/ lunch. We would need help with set up, clean up, money (probably around $6 a meal) and cooking.
> Eccentric is covering logistics and very busy. He needs a head count, and we would need a head count for food.
> Is anyone interested?
> Email me at frankbbq at surfnetc.com
> thanks



we haven't had one respose on doing group meals.. Every one will cover their own meals.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I was hoping to get out of a rehearsal on Sunday but can't so will be there Sat morning and staying until early afternoon...have a show that night


----------



## Jon1212

singinwoodwackr said:


> I was hoping to get out of a rehearsal on Sunday but can't so will be there Sat morning and staying until early afternoon...have a show that night



Are you playing a "lead"? What show is this for?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Jon1212 said:


> Are you playing a "lead"? What show is this for?



Tosca reh on Sunday, Lohengrin performance Sat evening. I've been in the SF Opera chorus for about 20yrs.
the only lead roles I've done have been with the smaller opera companies in the bay area.


----------



## Jon1212

singinwoodwackr said:


> Tosca reh on Sunday, Lohengrin performance Sat evening. I've been in the SF Opera chorus for about 20yrs.
> the only lead roles I've done have been with the smaller opera companies in the bay area.



That's awesome! My grandfather (baritone) sang professionally, and my dad (tenor) sang for fun with a light opera company in the East Bay for the Mikado, Pirates of Penzance, etc.
My old man has reel to reel recording of my Grandfather. I am a baritone as well, but I only use it in private.........LOL!!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Jon1212 said:


> That's awesome! My grandfather (baritone) sang professionally, and my dad (tenor) sang for fun with a light opera company in the East Bay for the Mikado, Pirates of Penzance, etc.
> My old man has reel to reel recording of my Grandfather. I am a baritone as well, but I only use it in private.........LOL!!!



what a kick. My dad sang with local groups here as well as being in the Cal Berkeley glee club in the 50s. His dad sang with RCA radio out of Oakland in the 20's 
4th generation tenor


----------



## BrocLuno

ckelp said:


> 10-4 i can only stay for a couple hours though...
> 
> i got to get cracking on the northern California chainsaw refuge 2.0



20-8 (10-4 twice  ) - 10:00 Am and stay as long as you can. We'll get stuff done any way we can.

Have chains ready and ropes. So Skyhorse is coming on Tuesday to choke out some cuttin wood. His tractor is already there 

Everyone who can should bring swap meet stuff.

Bring your instruments and voices too - Rob is a guitar/mandolin player and I know others are too. Seems there is a bit of old timey tunes and groups loosely forming around the Bale Mill and maybe this thing too?

Saturday will be excellent day as I'm sure some folks will drift away to travel back on Sunday.


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> Well I have guaranteed that you all will have some big cubes there. A Homelite 2100S and a PP 655 BP are on their way.



Are you bringing your guitar JP?opcorn:


----------



## Eccentric

You never can be sure................but the forcast looks good for next weekend. Should be some showers on Wednesday and Thursday, then clear on through the weekend. The forcasts for that weekend have been 'revised' every day.......with it looking better each time. This is the weather however, and nothing's guaranteed....opcorn:

Calistoga Weather Forecast and Conditions - weather.com


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> Are you bringing your guitar JP?opcorn:



I can bring it, as long as I can carry it on the plane. I'll check into it.


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> You never can be sure................but the forcast looks good for next weekend. Should be some showers on Wednesday and Thursday, then clear on through the weekend. The forcasts for that weekend have been 'revised' every day.......with it looking better each time. This is the weather however, and nothing's guaranteed....opcorn:
> 
> Calistoga Weather Forecast and Conditions - weather.com



I didn't even think about it, but we have been going crazy at work with all this hurricane nonsense. We had to work all day today. If it hits hard, I may have some issues getting out of here next Friday. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> I didn't even think about it, but we have been going crazy at work with all this hurricane nonsense. We had to work all day today. If it hits hard, I may have some issues getting out of here next Friday. Let's hope for the best.



Crap. I didn't even think about that since it's on the other side of the country. Hope and pray that you don't get held up. I just noticed that the storm in question shares its name with the park ranger at Bothe. Ranger *Sandy* Jones......


----------



## Bob95065

Yesterday Robby and I put the camper shell on then truck and this afternoon we got all the camping supplies together. We will get the food together this week. He is so excited and can't wait to go. He turned 4 last month and this will be his first camping trip.

Is there running water at the camp sites? I need to know before I go shopping for food.


----------



## ckelp

we had the meeting today and we're locked n' loaded for next weekend 
i wish my mac 660 was as ready


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Im hoping to get there to see you guy's for a few hours.


----------



## ckelp

remember, bring crap for the swap meet, if you have crap


----------



## hdbill

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Im hoping to get there to see you guy's for a few hours.



Normzilla
Where abouts are you coming from ? Im not quite sure where Hopland north is.


----------



## madhatte

Well, folks, the time is drawing near. I have to ask (like I always intend to but usually forget) -- is there anything I can bring that will be useful to the hosting and planning folks? Paper plates? Anything? Just wanna make sure I do Due Diligence, y'know.


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Well, folks, the time is drawing near. I have to ask (like I always intend to but usually forget) -- is there anything I can bring that will be useful to the hosting and planning folks? Paper plates? Anything? Just wanna make sure I do Due Diligence, y'know.



Bring JacobJ and RandyMac and Paccity and Farley9N and T and....

As far as I know we're on our own for food.
Eccentric expressed interest in the Timberline sharpener. If yours is still tied up I'll bring mine.


----------



## Eccentric

Bob95065 said:


> Yesterday Robby and I put the camper shell on then truck and this afternoon we got all the camping supplies together. We will get the food together this week. He is so excited and can't wait to go. He turned 4 last month and this will be his first camping trip.
> 
> Is there running water at the camp sites? I need to know before I go shopping for food.



There are spigots along the access road throughout the campsite areas. I believe it's potable water, but can't saw for certain. Hopefully Bruce will pop in and answer that question.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Important - Please read ...*

If you are coming and you are going to run a saw, bring an *Orange* shirt / vest / sweatshirt / hat /something. The Tee shirt thing fell through. Way too much $$ up front and too many min order for the first year. 

So we have to improvise. That's OK, it's what GTG folks do 

We'll have three colors of Duck Taip so you can write your name on it and stick it to your self somewhere. But we need machine operators to sign the waiver and be clearly identifiable from a ways away, so bring *ORANGE* something.

Folks who sign up as ongoing Park volunteers will get their *GREEN* Tee's mailed to them after the GTG. That'll give us time to work out sizes such and do it right 

If you or a family member wants a commemorative, we'll make one on the spot with a stencil. You supply the garment


----------



## Gologit

No problem on the orange t-shirt...I have one. I also have orange chaps (visible under the oil and snoose stains) orange suspenders, orange reflective strips on my hard hat and I have a couple of orange safety vests I'll bring in case anybody needs to borrow one. That should be enough.


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> Eccentric expressed interest in the Timberline sharpener. If yours is still tied up I'll bring mine.



It's out being used right now but if I can get it back before I leave here Thursday, I'll bring it for sure.


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> Crap. I didn't even think about that since it's on the other side of the country. Hope and pray that you don't get held up. I just noticed that the storm in question shares its name with the park ranger at Bothe. Ranger *Sandy* Jones......



This storm out here is worse than I could have imagined. Worst ever!!! I would say there is about a 5% chance I will make it at this point. Sucks!!! At least there will be lots of down trees to cut up around here.


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> This storm out here is worse than I could have imagined. Worst ever!!! I would say there is about a 5% chance I will make it at this point. Sucks!!! At least there will be lots of down trees to cut up around here.



Dammit.

Seen some news coverage of what you folks are facing. Nasty stuff.

We all hope you get through it safely, and can get out here for the GTG. Jenn sent me a text message, saying that a "big box" from you arrived this afternoon. Will check it out when I get home.


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Seen some news coverage of what you folks are facing. Nasty stuff.
> 
> We all hope you get through it safely, and can get out here for the GTG. Jenn sent me a text message, saying that a "big box" from you arrived this afternoon. Will check it out when I get home.



Yeah it looks like you got the 655, which I sent last. The Homelite must have taken a longer route... Throw that bar on that bad boy and fire it up!!! Let's see a vid.

The storm is winding down now, I'll to check out the damage this afternoon. I am in the bottled water business, and with all the power outages in our customer base, we are going to be very busy for awhile. Luckily my area escaped virtually unscathed, only a couple brief blackouts.


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> Yeah it looks like you got the 655, which I sent last. The Homelite must have taken a longer route... Throw that bar on that bad boy and fire it up!!! Let's see a vid.
> 
> The storm is winding down now, I'll to check out the damage this afternoon. I am in the bottled water business, and with all the power outages in our customer base, we are going to be very busy for awhile. Luckily my area escaped virtually unscathed, only a couple brief blackouts.



It was indeed the 655. Got here safe and sound. That thing has some SERIOUS compression. It also 'feels' to weigh about the same as my SXL-925W.......with 17 more cc and much more beans.:cool2:


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> It was indeed the 655. Got here safe and sound. That thing has some SERIOUS compression. It also 'feels' to weigh about the same as my SXL-925W.......with 17 more cc and much more beans.:cool2:



Be sure to save the box, to ship it back after you all are done playing with it.

It doesn't say BP on it, but it is one.


----------



## Eccentric

JP are we still at 5% chance of you flying out........or have things improved? Probably too soon to tell.

I'll save the box and packaging for sure. I hope the Homelite and bar get here safe and sound (and soon) as well.


----------



## Ambull

Eccentric said:


> JP are we still at 5% chance of you flying out........or have things improved? Probably too soon to tell.
> 
> I'll save the box and packaging for sure. I hope the Homelite and bar get here safe and sound (and soon) as well.



I really think it is a long shot at this point. Sucks.... The ticket was $700 too.... Perhaps we are destined to never meet in person.

I think you got the 2100 powerhead today. The bar checked into Richmond CA. Probably be there on Halloween.

Edit: It is official, have to work this weekend. Bummed. Good news is that I will make the money to pay for all this over the weekend.


----------



## Frank Boyer

We're looking at mid 70's for day time temps this weekend. Great weather!!!


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> I really think it is a long shot at this point. Sucks.... The ticket was $700 too.... Perhaps we are destined to never meet in person.
> 
> I think you got the 2100 powerhead today. The bar checked into Richmond CA. Probably be there on Halloween.
> 
> Edit: It is official, have to work this weekend. Bummed. Good news is that I will make the money to pay for all this over the weekend.



:msp_sad:
Man that sucks. I was really looking forward to meeting you, and watching you run the 'McWelder' too. Hopefully you can make it out next year. The plan is to make this GTG a yearly thing. We have 'big plans' for future events...

Your 2100S made it here safely. Just opened the box this morning. Box is a bit worse for wear, so I'll use a fresh one for the ride back. That saw is in great shape. If the bar doesn't make it here in time I'll use one of mine. I have a 36" hardnose that may use your loop of .404 just fine. I hope so, as that will also verify the DL count that my bar needs. I'll be sure to take good care of your saws and get them back to you safely. Thanks again for letting me run them in your absence.


----------



## Eccentric

Frank Boyer said:


> We're looking at mid 70's for day time temps this weekend. Great weather!!!



Oh yeah! I'm very excited about it. We had another work day at the park yesterday. Rob, Bruce, and I bucked some Douglas Fir logs (including some BIG ones that I cut with my SXL-925) and Chris (SkyHorse) skidded and hauled them with his tractor. Bruce and I notched some bunk logs and we craned the big 'uns into place. Everybody worked hard (Bruce, Rob, and Chris had been at it for a few hours before I got there). We accomplished a lot, and nobody got hurt.


Unfortunately, we didn't take any pictures of the work in progress......:censored:

Ranger Jones told us that there's some kind of problem with the reservation website. It was brought to her attention yesterday by someone (not one of our group here) who couldn't book a site despite there being several still available. 

If you've already made a reservation, your reservation is still good. If you haven't booked a reservation, *don't worry about it*. Come on in. We will have *plenty* of spaces set aside to accommodate *everybody* in the GTG group. Just come out and tell the folks at the kiosk that you're with the *Get Together group* and they'll steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Bob95065

Anyone have a clutch for a McCollouch 2-10 for the swap meet? I am picking one up on the way to the GTG and it needs a clutch.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Frank Boyer

I have a parts 032 and need a HD air filter for an 084. i have the flocked one on my 084.


----------



## RandyMac

Well ####, count me out this time. Just talked to El Supremo, not only do I not get the 2nd off, but may need to work on Saturday.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Well ####, count me out this time. Just talked to El Supremo, not only do I not get the 2nd off, but may need to work on Saturday.



Bummer.


----------



## RandyMac

CPR training.....aarrrgghhh!!!!!


----------



## Jon1212

RandyMac said:


> Well ####, count me out this time. Just talked to El Supremo, not only do I not get the 2nd off, but may need to work on Saturday.



Well if you aren't gonna be there, and I can't make it either then the sarcasm quotient should be at a tolerable level.


----------



## Frank Boyer

RandyMac said:


> Well ####, count me out this time. Just talked to El Supremo, not only do I not get the 2nd off, but may need to work on Saturday.



Sorry to hear that. I've been trying to get my I-86 going.


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> CPR training.....aarrrgghhh!!!!!



when you took it last was't it just give the guy a lucky strike?

sucks that your out guess next time


----------



## Eccentric

Bob95065 said:


> Anyone have a clutch for a McCollouch 2-10 for the swap meet? I am picking one up on the way to the GTG and it needs a clutch.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob



Hiya Bob. I'll check my Super 2-10 parts saw. I think it has a good clutch. If it does, I'll pull the clutch and bring it to swap with you.



RandyMac said:


> Well ####, count me out this time. Just talked to El Supremo, not only do I not get the 2nd off, but may need to work on Saturday.





RandyMac said:


> CPR training.....aarrrgghhh!!!!!



That STINKS. First Jon had to bow out, then JP got stuck on the east coast, and now you're hung up. We'll be thinking about you three, and hoping you all can make it out next year. I'll be sure to tip a few and smoke a good cigar in your honor. 

Will also run a heavy, loud, angry old RH start 103cc Mac while making derisive comments about plastic furrin saws. Nobody will be able to hear me over the Mac however. Unfortunately I won't have you there to help me convince Bob to make a cut or two with my 740 McWelder saw. ..


My Lt scheduled me for AO training on friday, but I got that rescheduled. I HATE going to CPR updates. Through various jobs, I've had CPR and first responder first aid classes every year since 1989 or so...


----------



## 2dogs

Is the weather going to cooperate?


----------



## Frank Boyer

2dogs said:


> Is the weather going to cooperate?



They are showing high 70's for the weekend.


----------



## 2dogs

Excellent!


----------



## Bob95065

Things are going south around here...

I just found out I have to travel to the east coast next Monday for work and when I woke up this morning I felt pretty bad. Hot, tired and a headache. I'm heading home to get some soup, some sleep and some Tylenol.

I'm coming up to the GTG. I should be there tomorrow in the late afternoon. We are leaving Santa Cruz at about 1 and I have to make a stop to pick up a couple of saws. I'm going to head back Sunday morning early if my 4 year old does well sleeping in the bed of the truck. We want to make second serve at our church. Remember we gain an hour Saturday night. 

I'm not running any saws this weekend because I want to keep an eye on the boy. I'm bringing the two I'm picking up tomorrow plus my Homelite C-5. Can I get a volunteer to run the C-52 to let me know if I have the carb set right? Also I want to go through the other two to see what they need. Eccentric, if you would like to sell parts off your 2-10 would you mind bringing the whole parts saw? I haven't seen the one I'm picking up tomorrow yet and it may need more than a clutch. Thanks for offering to bring the clutch. I hope this one is a runner.

Bob


----------



## Eccentric

Bob95065 said:


> Things are going south around here...
> 
> I just found out I have to travel to the east coast next Monday for work and when I woke up this morning I felt pretty bad. Hot, tired and a headache. I'm heading home to get some soup, some sleep and some Tylenol.
> 
> I'm coming up to the GTG. I should be there tomorrow in the late afternoon. We are leaving Santa Cruz at about 1 and I have to make a stop to pick up a couple of saws. I'm going to head back Sunday morning early if my 4 year old does well sleeping in the bed of the truck. We want to make second serve at our church. Remember we gain an hour Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not running any saws this weekend because I want to keep an eye on the boy. I'm bringing the two I'm picking up tomorrow plus my Homelite C-5. Can I get a volunteer to run the C-52 to let me know if I have the carb set right? Also I want to go through the other two to see what they need. Eccentric, if you would like to sell parts off your 2-10 would you mind bringing the whole parts saw? I haven't seen the one I'm picking up tomorrow yet and it may need more than a clutch. Thanks for offering to bring the clutch. I hope this one is a runner.
> 
> Bob



I can bring the parts S 2-10A Bob. You have a good spare clutch cover for a C-5/51/52 Homelite? I could use one. How about a starter cover for a LH start large frame Mac?

I'd be happy to help you tune your Homelite. I can also watch your boy for a few minutes while you do some cuts. I've got a 4 year old and an 11 year old, so I'm qualified...


----------



## Gologit

Bob95065 said:


> Things are going south around here...
> 
> I just found out I have to travel to the east coast next Monday for work and when I woke up this morning I felt pretty bad. Hot, tired and a headache. I'm heading home to get some soup, some sleep and some Tylenol.
> 
> I'm coming up to the GTG. I should be there tomorrow in the late afternoon. We are leaving Santa Cruz at about 1 and I have to make a stop to pick up a couple of saws. I'm going to head back Sunday morning early if my 4 year old does well sleeping in the bed of the truck. We want to make second serve at our church. Remember we gain an hour Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not running any saws this weekend because I want to keep an eye on the boy. I'm bringing the two I'm picking up tomorrow plus my Homelite C-5. Can I get a volunteer to run the C-52 to let me know if I have the carb set right? Also I want to go through the other two to see what they need. Eccentric, if you would like to sell parts off your 2-10 would you mind bringing the whole parts saw? I haven't seen the one I'm picking up tomorrow yet and it may need more than a clutch. Thanks for offering to bring the clutch. I hope this one is a runner.
> 
> Bob



Bob, I'll have my wife with me and she said she'd watch your boy if you want to cut.


----------



## madhatte

Bad news, y'all. I got clobbered with a double-whammy of car troubles today. The Subaru was already in the shop (I was hoping to drive it down this weekend because it's got cruise control) but it turns out it's worse than expected -- head gaskets are a pretty big deal because you can't clear the fenderwells with a flat-4 configuration, which means pulling the engine. Dizzamn. Then I busted a U-joint in the truck today. Got it repaired (sort of -- had to grind the yoke to make the cup fit -- will probably end up replacing it) only to find out that the U-joint vibration was covering up vibration from a wiped wheel bearing. I briefly considered renting a car and going anyway, but then it occurred to me that the cost of car rental would be better spent on repairing the ones I actually own. If I really skedaddle, I can probably have everything fixed by close of business Friday -- just in time to be too late to reasonably able to attend the festivities. 

So. Looks like I'm wrenching on 4-stroke machines this weekend instead of 2-stroke ones. I'm pretty annoyed by this turn of events.


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> Bad news, y'all. I got clobbered with a double-whammy of car troubles today. The Subaru was already in the shop (I was hoping to drive it down this weekend because it's got cruise control) but it turns out it's worse than expected -- head gaskets are a pretty big deal because you can't clear the fenderwells with a flat-4 configuration, which means pulling the engine. Dizzamn. Then I busted a U-joint in the truck today. Got it repaired (sort of -- had to grind the yoke to make the cup fit -- will probably end up replacing it) only to find out that the U-joint vibration was covering up vibration from a wiped wheel bearing. I briefly considered renting a car and going anyway, but then it occurred to me that the cost of car rental would be better spent on repairing the ones I actually own. If I really skedaddle, I can probably have everything fixed by close of business Friday -- just in time to be too late to reasonably able to attend the festivities.
> 
> So. Looks like I'm wrenching on 4-stroke machines this weekend instead of 2-stroke ones. I'm pretty annoyed by this turn of events.


Bummer Nate. I weaseled out of CPR training, but got tagged to discuss Gov. Sunshine's realignment scam.


----------



## Gologit

That's too bad, Nate. See you at the next one. There's talk of another GTG at LaPine next year.


----------



## madhatte

Still half-tempted to rent a car, even though it's a dumb idea. GTG's are always a hoot. Yeah, I'll see everybody next time. 


grumblegrumblegrumble


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Still half-tempted to rent a car, even though it's a dumb idea. GTG's are always a hoot. Yeah, I'll see everybody next time.
> 
> 
> grumblegrumblegrumble



You know that a rental car is the best thing for a straight through, non stop, road warrior California turn, don't you? Not to mention curb jumping and boonie crashing.


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> You know that a rental car is the best thing for a straight through, non stop, road warrior California turn, don't you? Not to mention curb jumping and boonie crashing.



Crazy talk, man...


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Bad news, y'all. I got clobbered with a double-whammy of car troubles today. The Subaru was already in the shop (I was hoping to drive it down this weekend because it's got cruise control) but it turns out it's worse than expected -- head gaskets are a pretty big deal because you can't clear the fenderwells with a flat-4 configuration, which means pulling the engine. Dizzamn. Then I busted a U-joint in the truck today. Got it repaired (sort of -- had to grind the yoke to make the cup fit -- will probably end up replacing it) only to find out that the U-joint vibration was covering up vibration from a wiped wheel bearing. I briefly considered renting a car and going anyway, but then it occurred to me that the cost of car rental would be better spent on repairing the ones I actually own. If I really skedaddle, I can probably have everything fixed by close of business Friday -- just in time to be too late to reasonably able to attend the festivities.
> 
> So. Looks like I'm wrenching on 4-stroke machines this weekend instead of 2-stroke ones. I'm pretty annoyed by this turn of events.



Dammit that sucks Nate. I know exactly how you feel, as my diesel roached a piston on the way to pick up RandyMac for the 2010 PNW GTG at Bob & Liz's place.....:bang:



RandyMac said:


> Bummer Nate. I weaseled out of CPR training, but got tagged to discuss Gov. Sunshine's realignment scam.



Crap. Almost made it out...



madhatte said:


> Still half-tempted to rent a car, even though it's a dumb idea. GTG's are always a hoot. Yeah, I'll see everybody next time.
> 
> 
> grumblegrumblegrumble





Gologit said:


> You know that a rental car is the best thing for a straight through, non stop, road warrior California turn, don't you? Not to mention curb jumping and boonie crashing.



Can't say that I'd recommend that course of action...........but it'd sure be fun (and we'd be glad to see you). Let your conscience and your budget be your guides....


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> Let your conscience and your budget be your guides....



Conscience says, "You're on vacation, jackass! GO FOR IT!" -- but Budget has Veto power.


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Conscience says, "You're on vacation, jackass! GO FOR IT!" -- but Budget has Veto power.



This is no time to be practical and mature!


----------



## Ambull

Well, United Airlines ponied up and gave me a refund on my ticket with their "storm relief" policy. My two saws are in Aaron's hands and ready to go. You all have fun, and run 'em like you stole 'em.

Really too bad it worked out this way. Damn mother nature.......


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> Well, United Airlines ponied up and gave me a refund on my ticket with their "storm relief" policy. My two saws are in Aaron's hands and ready to go. You all have fun, and run 'em like you stole 'em.
> 
> Really too bad it worked out this way. Damn mother nature.......



Well that's a relief anyways. I hated to see you out of that much $$$ and not even able to come out here. Kudos to United. Your saws are next to my bench, scaring the #### out of all my 'lesser saws' (except for the tired old 900D that's sleeping under the bench). I'll enjoy running 'em, and hope to get Bob to make a few cuts (at least) with both. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## BrocLuno

RandyMac said:


> Well ####, count me out this time. Just talked to El Supremo, not only do I not get the 2nd off, but may need to work on Saturday.



Massive Bummer


----------



## BrocLuno

2dogs said:


> Is the weather going to cooperate?



Absolutely. 75* and mostly sunny - but be aware that our cutting logs are in the shade, so bring layers and something *ORANGE*


----------



## Gologit

We're in Calistoga. We drove out and looked at the park...very nice indeed. See everybody in the morning.


----------



## ckelp

about to start loading up the truck to take off see ya'll there!:msp_smile:


----------



## Jon1212

BrocLuno said:


> Absolutely. 75* and mostly sunny - but be aware that our cutting logs are in the shade, so bring layers and something *ORANGE*





Gologit said:


> We're in Calistoga. We drove out and looked at the park...very nice indeed. See everybody in the morning.





ckelp said:


> about to start loading up the truck to take off see ya'll there!:msp_smile:



Everyone be safe, and sorry again that I can't make it..............


----------



## thomas1

Jon1212 said:


> Everyone be safe, and sorry again that I can't make it..............



Probably safer that way, I didn't see anyone mention packing wheel chocks. oke:


----------



## Jon1212

thomas1 said:


> Probably safer that way, I didn't see anyone mention packing wheel chocks. oke:



Very original, Tom. What's next on your agenda, inventing the wheel?


----------



## thomas1

Jon1212 said:


> Very original, Tom. What's next on your agenda, inventing the wheel?



I just can't get enough of the classics.


----------



## Jon1212

thomas1 said:


> I just can't get enough of the classics.



That's just the "kinda" guy you are.


----------



## thomas1

Pics?


----------



## Trx250r180

hope everyone has a great time :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Want to thank all of you who worked so hard to get this together. Missed the last one, and planned to make this one, even switched our hunt from saturday, to friday as to make it. Woke up this morning sick, and so is a few more from our group. Been running the last three weekends. So now Im on the couch, but with ya! Sure hope you all have a great turn out.


----------



## Gologit

*Norm*

Sorry you couldn't make it. We had a good turnout, great weather and some really good sized Df to cut. I gave the 3/4 wrap to Eccentric and he'll drop it off. No hurry on the chains...work on getting well.

There was a lot of video taken, the next best thing to being there.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Day One under our belts ...*

Gologit and 2Dogs did a fine job of dropping a 125' DF that was a hazard tree for a future camp site 

Most everyone that wanted to, had some decent wood to whack  

Pics will come. Dead batteries in some cameras as we shot so much :hmm3grin2orange:

The old motor boys had some cool stuff on display :good:

Lunch was provided by TylerBeach3's friends and it was pretty good grub :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## atpchas

Thanks to all the folks who put in the time and effort to make this event happen. I had a great time even if my C70 was being recalcitrant and I had to bug out early. It was interesting to see the variety of saws. There were some really impressive machines, but I was especially taken by the 024 with the 42" bar - what a concept! 

I'm looking forward to next year.


----------



## hdbill

atpchas said:


> Thanks to all the folks who put in the time and effort to make this event happen. I had a great time even if my C70 was being recalcitrant and I had to bug out early. It was interesting to see the variety of saws. There were some really impressive machines, but I was especially taken by the 024 with the 42" bar - what a concept!
> 
> I'm looking forward to next year.


 Really glad my 024 made some sort of a impression, we will have to get some photo of it up.


----------



## hdbill

I had a great time, great folks, nice logs, excelent food, perfect weather, lots of saws, not much more any man in his right mind could ask for. Thanks to all that did the planning and setup, thanks to Bob for the cool bumper stickers, Thanks to Bill for letting me run your 090:msp and PM me about the other saw consider it sold, thanks to the cook, could someone PM me a email or address so I can send her a special thankyou note. I better lay off the thank you's starting to sound like I won a Emmy or something. But I would like to say I will help out all I can and do whatever needed for next years GTG. A Lets get the photos and videos up asap. one more THANKS AGAIN :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## 2dogs

Cody and I had a great time! Cody questioned me about porting the entire ride home after he ran Gologit's Sling'red MS660. The food was great and of course I ate enough for two grown men. I liked the low key no ego attitude that everyone had. The GTG was very family friendly. Lots of nice saws and enough logs to make everyone happy.


----------



## thomas1

thomas1 said:


> Pics?



opcorn:


----------



## spindrift7mm

*What A Great Time*

Special thanks to all who worked on putting this together A++++.Enjoyed meeting everyone. 2dogs, Cody's quite the young man, he'll do well ! Nice wood also, think we should send some cookies back east so those boys see why 18" bars ain't so popular out here. Grub was great too. Looking forward to next year. Ken


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Gologit said:


> Sorry you couldn't make it. We had a good turnout, great weather and some really good sized Df to cut. I gave the 3/4 wrap to Eccentric and he'll drop it off. No hurry on the chains...work on getting well.
> 
> There was a lot of video taken, the next best thing to being there.


Arrrr! Frustrating, so close to home. Anyway thank you very much Bob, we will meet up all and soon. Feeling a lil better today, but need more R&R. I have had Phenomonia twice, so I take it easy anymore with winter colds. Can't wait to see vids! ETC! I was hoping for a live feed, anyway my net sucks woulda been to slow LOL! Talk soon my friends.


----------



## madhatte

C'mon, folks, where's the pics? Some of us want to see what we missed!


----------



## Gologit

Well, the guy that took the most video...Eccentric...was still bucking rounds when I left. He said he'd be home tonight and would get the video up ASAP.

Quite a few other people took pictures and video. When they start posting them I'll un-sticky this and let everybody see what we were up to.

Broc Luno said that they plan on making this an annual event and it's the perfect place for it.

Oh, and don't let Eccentric get away with telling everybody he doesn't work on modern saws. He put a tune on my 660 that was way better than anything I've done.


----------



## ckelp

well i'm back home now i'd had to leve a little early than others did,
it could have not gone smoother met some neat people i learned a lot i wished i had more questions to ask some of the guys..

cookies!!!






you gotta love new full chisel .404


----------



## singinwoodwackr

sucks I couldn't make it at all this weekend


----------



## ckelp

singinwoodwackr said:


> sucks I couldn't make it at all this weekend



well first weekend in november next year...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ckelp said:


> well first weekend in november next year...



will still depend on how crazy things are then but I'll know more by the end of this month when I get next year's draft schedule. 
I could have attempted Sat but would only have been able to stay for an hr of so due to hwy29 traffic that time of day on a typical Sat.
I get home so late it takes me until 2 just to wind down  getting up early is not fun this time of year


----------



## 2dogs

When the vid of Gologit and me cutting down the fir is posted please take it with a grain of salt. I screwed up Gologit by not coordinating with him before we started. Then of course I'm deaf as a stump and I had earplugs in and Gologit's saw was running so I couldn't a dern word he was saying even though the crowd heard every word. At least Cody did because he told me I sucked afterward. And yep my backcut was way off level. At least Gologit's gunning cut was level. 

Also for some of the newer cutters out there the area around the hinge wood was somewhat rotten, as expected, so the hinge broke on the off side. An area of wood about 10" by 8" just broke off as the nose of the bar was sweeping over. The rot combined with the lean broke it out. It really had no effect on the direction of the fall but had that tree been standing straight and if no wedge was set tight that may have pinched the bar or thrown the tree off the gun. A tree that bad looking and standing straight would have gotten a test bore.


----------



## 2dogs

hdbill said:


> I had a great time, great folks, nice logs, excelent food, perfect weather, lots of saws, not much more any man in his right mind could ask for. Thanks to all that did the planning and setup, thanks to Bob for the cool bumper stickers, Thanks to Bill for letting me run your 090:msp and PM me about the other saw consider it sold, thanks to the cook, could someone PM me a email or address so I can send her a special thankyou note. I better lay off the thank you's starting to sound like I won a Emmy or something. But I would like to say I will help out all I can and do whatever needed for next years GTG. A Lets get the photos and videos up asap. one more THANKS AGAIN :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



You are welcome. But next year I'll put the 5' bar on the 090. :msp_scared: It will also get either an Elastostart or a 460R loop handle like the 394 has. Dang artheritis doesn't let me grip the handle very well. I go in for a cortizone shot in my right ring finger this week or next that should help matters out too.

I sure did like that 359 and the chain that goes with it. Has the 024 caught its breath yet?


----------



## Warped5

madhatte said:


> C'mon, folks, where's the pics? Some of us want to see what we missed!



Rumor over here is that Aaron is waiting for the public library to open so he has a high-speed Internet connection to upload the videos. :jester:


----------



## ckelp

brucey (BrocLuno) took a crap load pics he should be up loading pics in an hour or two..
i wanna see the pics of my 1-61 pulling a 42" bar and almost buried in wood


----------



## Bob95065

I want to start off by saying thank you to all that planned, organized and worked to make this event a success. This is the first time I have ever gone to an event like this and it won't be the last. Believe me, I will be there next year. Robby won't stop talking about the fun he had.

Ian on a Southwest flight to the east coast as I type. Friday before I left for the GTZ I found out I had to travel for Orkney this week. I put the pictures I ok on my computer and I will Orkney on posting them this week. The upside to traveling is there is more free time after work than usual.

Thanks to all,

Bob Elliott


----------



## ckelp

sorry you have to fly southwest..:jester:
it good meeting you aswell


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Cody and I had a great time! Cody questioned me about porting the entire ride home after he ran Gologit's Sling'red MS660. The food was great and of course I ate enough for two grown men. I liked the low key no ego attitude that everyone had. The GTG was very family friendly. Lots of nice saws and enough logs to make everyone happy.



Isn't that saw great? It responds to "tickling" and on the opposite end, will power on through stuff when needed. It has a nice burbling sound. The only thing that could make it better, would be some Hello Kitty stickers and bling.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> When the vid of Gologit and me cutting down the fir is posted please take it with a grain of salt. I screwed up Gologit by not coordinating with him before we started. Then of course I'm deaf as a stump and I had earplugs in and Gologit's saw was running so I couldn't a dern word he was saying even though the crowd heard every word. At least Cody did because he told me I sucked afterward. And yep my backcut was way off level. At least Gologit's gunning cut was level.
> 
> Also for some of the newer cutters out there the area around the hinge wood was somewhat rotten, as expected, so the hinge broke on the off side. An area of wood about 10" by 8" just broke off as the nose of the bar was sweeping over. The rot combined with the lean broke it out. It really had no effect on the direction of the fall but had that tree been standing straight and if no wedge was set tight that may have pinched the bar or thrown the tree off the gun. A tree that bad looking and standing straight would have gotten a test bore.



:hmm3grin2orange: Yup, it was definitely a case of "how many experienced timber fallers does it take to screw up one tree?"

We each had a different idea of what we wanted to do but we didn't get together on it until the saw was in the wood.

And...2dogs might be deafer than a stump but I'm deafer than 2 stumps. :msp_rolleyes:

And, in our own defense...that was the kind of tree that you just want to get on the ground without too much excitement and collateral damage.

I'll cut with 2dogs any time.


If it's alright with everybody I'll un-sticky this thread when the videos go up. A lot of people weren't aware of the GTG and putting it in the main forum will show what we were up to.


----------



## hdbill

It was the best time I have had in quite a while. I dont know why I missed the falling but it was worth it listening from below when it came down. I really hope someone did a video of my 024 cuttin but it would need to be shortened up, I dont know how long that cut took but it seemed like 10 minutes. Even some photos should stir up the short bar folks east of us. That 42" bar was also wrapped with a square ground chain. I might get to working on adapting that 42" bar on a Wildthing or top handle saw for next year. Im trying to think up something really off the wall. Mabey 2 Sthil 024s on a 50" double ended bar.


----------



## RandyMac

Team falling can be a challenge. I did quite a bit of that with my brother, it went pretty well until we were using two saws. I was finishing up the face-cut on a big Fir snag, when my Bro got too enthused with the back-cut, I just barely got the chip out as the tree was starting to fall. Yeah, we had words.


----------



## Eccentric

atpchas said:


> Thanks to all the folks who put in the time and effort to make this event happen. I had a great time even if my C70 was being recalcitrant and I had to bug out early. It was interesting to see the variety of saws. There were some really impressive machines, but I was especially taken by the 024 with the 42" bar - what a concept!
> 
> I'm looking forward to next year.



Running that C70 was a hoot. It's a real looker too. Thanks for letting me run it Charlie. I have some video of you running it. Here's the Acres profile for that grand old 116cc saw:

Model Profile: C70



slowp said:


> Isn't that saw great? It responds to "tickling" and on the opposite end, will power on through stuff when needed. It has a nice burbling sound. The only thing that could make it better, would be some Hello Kitty stickers and bling.



We missed you at the GTG Ms P. I hope you can attend next year.

The pics and video footage I shot will hopefully be up tomorrow. Uploading from this camera is somewhat tricky for this non-computer savvy guy. I will also have to edit the video footage into short clips for posting. Bear with me please folks..............and hopefully Bruce and others will get more pics and video up soon too. 

Thanks to all the many folks that helped out with this, and to all the attendees. It turned out better than we'd hoped for (as a 'first time' for all of us involved in planning/setting up the GTG). Glad to see that it will be a go for next year, with enthusiastic attendees. I really enjoyed meeting all of you.


----------



## BrocLuno

*I ahve Pics, but ...*

I know some about puters, but I don't know how to embed pics in a reply. I don't have an outside photo site and I'd rather have them here so folks can refer to them in the future. I've renamed the Pics so they may make a bit more sense ...

I also need to know what size is best for viewing w/o overloading the sever? Any help greatly appreciated 

Will the moderator please fix my dyslexic title?


----------



## Modifiedmark

I'm starting to think this whole thread is a scam. No pictures, it didn't happen. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## thomas1

This girl wants pics!


----------



## spindrift7mm

Modifiedmark said:


> I'm starting to think this whole thread is a scam. No pictures, it didn't happen. :msp_biggrin:



Mark maybe this will hold you over til the real pics are up, only pic I took. Videos are all to long cause I left it on so I've got alot of vid of end of logs and BS audio gotta edit.
Pic is part of the load HDbill and I hauled in, I think 38 total bout half were runners Ken


----------



## Steve NW WI

Try following the instructions in my sig - might help ya get em posted.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Ahh, Im home sick but at least in great company


----------



## Bob95065

I put all my pictures in a Photobucket album that you can access here: Arboristsite GTG November 2012 pictures by Bob95065 - Photobucket. Alot of the pictures are of my son Robby. I have pictures of cutting Saturday afternoon and felling the tree as well.

Can someone send me a tutorial on how to post pictures?

Bob


----------



## thomas1

Go to this page.

Arboristsite GTG November 2012 :: IMG_5283.jpg picture by Bob95065 - Photobucket

On the right side is a line that says IMG code. Copy that and paste it into the AS reply window. Then go back to photobucket and hit next photo and repeat the process.

It will look like this:







If you quote my post you will be able to see how the IMG tags are used to embed the pics.


----------



## madhatte

There we go! Looks like a good time was had (as expected!) by all. I sure do wish I'd been able to make it. I'll be rarin' to go for the next one, wherever and whenever it happens to be!


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric cutting cookies. The wood was all DF and solid.










The guy in the middle is BrocLuno, our host and organizer of the GTG. 2dogs is on the left.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> The guy in the middle is BrocLuno, our host and organizer of the GTG. 2dogs is on the left.



Nice shoes!


----------



## Bob95065




----------



## Bob95065




----------



## Modifiedmark

Gologit said:


> Eccentric cutting cookies. The wood was all DF and solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in the middle is BrocLuno, our host and organizer of the GTG. 2dogs is on the left.



Well it looks like there was a GTG after all! 

Ok, who is the guy on the right? 

Names with pictures is good!


----------



## RandyMac

Modifiedmark said:


> Well it looks like there was a GTG after all!
> 
> Ok, who is the guy on the right?
> 
> Names with pictures is good!



That is Gologit Bob.


----------



## Modifiedmark

RandyMac said:


> That is Gologit Bob.



I suspected that since he posted it and left one name out. Must be a shy type of guy.


----------



## RandyMac

Modifiedmark said:


> I suspected that since he posted it and left one name out. Must be a shy type of guy.



I think he was teased about his ears as a child.


----------



## Trx250r180

west coast=big bars ,big saws and big cookies


----------



## Ambull

I recognize this saw:






Great spot. Wow!! Awesome wood.


----------



## ckelp

it just sucks going to the GTG hoping to loose some saws and end up taking 2 and a half more saws home...

and someone there cough ken cough told me know i needed another project well after visiting one of my honey holes i got the saw to fill the prescription,
yep another project after the 61, 372, 200t's but before the 757's, 775-d, sp49, the yellow 660 and the mini mac i have an itch to take another stab at :taped: #### :taped:


----------



## spindrift7mm

portem all and makem scream!!! Ken


----------



## Gologit

Ambull said:


> I recognize this saw:
> 
> 
> 
> Great spot. Wow!! Awesome wood.



That saw _cuts._ Eccentric handed it to me and told me to cut a couple of cookies with it. Fine machine.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I think he was teased about his ears as a child.



Yup. My folks even entered me in an Ugly Kid contest. Some redheaded Scotch kid from DelNorte county won, though.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Yup. My folks even entered me in an Ugly Kid contest. Some redheaded Scotch kid from DelNorte county won, though.



Yeah, my brother was award winning.


----------



## BrocLuno

*OK here we go ...*

Some pics. Looks like I'll be uploading in batches.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Some more ...*

Pics 2


----------



## BrocLuno

*Some more, more ...*

Pics 3
View attachment 261150


View attachment 261151


View attachment 261152


View attachment 261153


View attachment 261154


----------



## BrocLuno

*More & more ...*

Pics 4

View attachment 261155


View attachment 261156


View attachment 261157


View attachment 261158


View attachment 261159


----------



## ckelp

here you go


----------



## hdbill

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, my brother was award winning.



I thought I was the only guy around that got beat at the ugly contest by my brother, he has all the trophys


----------



## BrocLuno

*More and more and more*

Pic 5

View attachment 261160


View attachment 261161


View attachment 261162


View attachment 261163


View attachment 261164


----------



## Eccentric

Ambull said:


> I recognize this saw:







You should also recognize this saw (Homelite 2100S for those that aren't into the old mag). Ken (Spindrift7mm) is running it here. This is right when it had decided to stop being cranky and clear out.





Here's your big Homelite posing in front of Ken running a more modern saw, Charlie running that fabulous Wright C70 of his, and 2Dogs with his 090 wearing the long Cannon bar. Gologit Bob takes very good pics.

I have video of Gologit Bob and 2Dog's son Cody running your 655BP, but am still having trouble with uploading and editing the video footage from the vid camera. I usually just use my phone which takes just a few clicks to send stuff to Photobucket. My better half (who uses this camera) will help me get it squared away tomorrow...




> Great spot. Wow!! Awesome wood.



Yes it was. We drug most of that big wood out of two campsites. It'd been down for 4-5 years or so. I bucked it with my Homelite SXL-925 and Chris hauled it down to the day use area where we put it onto the bunk logs. Was a long day last Tuesday, but certainly worth it.


----------



## ckelp




----------



## ckelp




----------



## ckelp




----------



## spindrift7mm

hdbill said:


> I thought I was the only guy around that got beat at the ugly contest by my brother, he has all the trophys



Ugly contest ? I thought them was chow lines or I'd have let you win a few.


----------



## spindrift7mm

Cody how about a saw report, I think you ran most of them. Ken


----------



## hdbill

*swap meet score*

Her is another highlite of the GTG for me a sweet Mac with a bow bar, score from 2dogs. I should have it runnin and cutin soon.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Some more again ...*

Pics 6

View attachment 261185


View attachment 261186


View attachment 261187


View attachment 261188


View attachment 261189


----------



## ckelp

stacy running my 045 super with a 24" bar like them boys back east run..
too bad some jackass forgot to check the bar nuts to see if they where tight..


----------



## BrocLuno

*Additional ...*

Pics 7

View attachment 261198


View attachment 261199


View attachment 261200


View attachment 261201


View attachment 261202


----------



## BrocLuno

*Add some mo ...*

Pics 8 

View attachment 261203


View attachment 261204


View attachment 261205


View attachment 261206


View attachment 261207


----------



## BrocLuno

*One of my favorites ...*

Mr and Mrs Gologit havin a discussion about something ??

View attachment 261208


View attachment 261209


----------



## Gologit

BrocLuno said:


> Mr and Mrs Gologit havin a discussion about something ??
> 
> View attachment 261208
> 
> 
> View attachment 261209



Hmmmmm....if I remember right I was asking her when lunch was...and she was telling me to get back to work. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Cedarkerf

Gologit said:


> Hmmmmm....if I remember right I was asking her when lunch was...and she was telling me to get back to work. :msp_biggrin:



Hey Bob did the cookies taste as good as the ones we cut in Orygun


----------



## Gologit

Cedarkerf said:


> Hey Bob did the cookies taste as good as the ones we cut in Orygun



Nope...not nearly as good as the ones you and I cut. These were a lot bigger, though.


----------



## hdbill

opcorn: opcorn: What happend to our after GTG party ?


----------



## thomas1

Aaron, do you need to borrow my Etch-A-Sketch to finish your record of the GTG? Might be faster. oke:


----------



## Eccentric

*I have a better idea Tom.*



thomas1 said:


> Aaron, do you need to borrow my Etch-A-Sketch to finish your record of the GTG? Might be faster. oke:


:deadhorse:

How about YOU and some friends throw together a GTG and show me how fast you can get YOUR video footage up afterwards?


----------



## RandyMac

Com'n PH, git to it. Got nothing better to do but insult the wieners.


----------



## thomas1

Eccentric said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> How about YOU and some friends throw together a GTG and show me how fast you can get YOUR video footage up afterwards?



I don't think I would have made it past the planning stages, you guys truly put in a ton of effort jumping through all the government hoops and it appears that it was well worth it. 

On a logistical note, did having the logs laid out like that cause any issues for multiple cutters?


----------



## BrocLuno

hdbill said:


> opcorn: opcorn: What happend to our after GTG party ?



We made lots of fire wood rounds for the Park fire wood program 

Now we'll see how the splitting crew gets on


----------



## Eccentric

thomas1 said:


> I don't think I would have made it past the planning stages, you guys truly put in a ton of effort jumping through all the government hoops and it appears that it was well worth it.
> 
> On a logistical note, did having the logs laid out like that cause any issues for multiple cutters?



Most of the time we only had at most two or three people cutting at a time. Usually it was one or two cutters, with the rest standing around and BS'ing.

We did place the logs too close together. Realized that *after* we'd placed the logs on the bunks. They'll be spaced a big farther apart next time. When we were cutting the notches in the bunk logs, things 'looked' like they were spaced far enough apart. Once we were craning the cutting logs into place..........:msp_confused:


The videos are now off of the camera and in the computer. Trying to upload them to photobucket now. Pics have uploaded, and things seem to have froze up while uploading the vids (as I'm typing here). Will try again in a sec...


----------



## Eccentric

BrocLuno said:


> We made lots of fire wood rounds for the Park fire wood program
> 
> Now we'll see how the splitting crew gets on













I don't think anyone shot pics of us during the 'after party' bucking session. Here's the result of our labors Sunday afternoon after the GTG 'festivities' had concluded.





A 'before' pic.


----------



## Eccentric

Some of the 'after party' crew debriefing (LOL) after the bucking was done.











2-Dog's son Cody did this for us during the GTG. I think he was using Bill's Husky 357.









Here's my McCulloch SP-81 resting after the bucking session. Man I love this saw. Ran about two tanks through it during the 'after party'. As Gologit was checking it out during a pause in the work, I told him he'd love that saw too. Bob said, "that's what I'm afraid of"...


----------



## Trx250r180

are you gonna have any help splitting that into firewood ?


----------



## Eccentric

trx250r180 said:


> are you gonna have any help splitting that into firewood ?



There is a separate crew of volunteers that splits wood for firewood sales. They'll knock all that out in a few hours.

Videos keep hanging up as I upload them. They start out fine, then the upload speed runs down to zero and sits there for a long time. While I spent the last hour fixing the house furnace (high limit sensor was stuck 'open'......a tap and she's reading 'closed' again), ONE video (Bruce talking to some folks before the cutting started) uploaded. Time to go to work now (I work nights). Will get the rest uploaded eventually. Sorry for the delays folks.........


----------



## RandyMac

Looks great Aaron, will be there next time for sure. 
Maybe we need to build an 82cc for Bob.


BTW, we mitigated the effects of realignment.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Looks great Aaron, will be there next time for sure.
> Maybe we need to build an 82cc for Bob.
> 
> 
> BTW, we mitigated the effects of realignment.



Glad to hear you'll be at next years GTG, and that you folks have dealt with gov moonbeam's buck passing. Our 'new' boss spoke to us in our muster yesterday...

I was thinking the same thing about Bob. We need to build him an SP-81 or PM850.


----------



## Gologit

Bob who?


----------



## ckelp

Gologit said:


> Bob who?



you know, the guy who likes chainsaws...


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Bob who?



The Bob who uses a TSC bar oil jug to carry the 100LL Avgas mix that he runs in his saws. He's mostly retired........except when he's working.

This Bob is a great guy.........................but he needs to add some McCulloch muscle to his saw stable. That has been decided, and is not open for debate.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> The Bob who uses a TSC bar oil jug to carry the 100LL Avgas mix that he runs in his saws. He's mostly retired........except when he's working.
> 
> This Bob is a great guy.........................but he needs to add some McCulloch muscle to his saw stable. That has been decided, and is not open for debate.



Uh oh. I don't need "McColloch muscle"....I need "Bob muscle". 

Really though, you guys keep all that old yellow iron. It will have a better home and be better taken care of with you than with me. I'll run one once in awhile at a GTG just for old time's sake but those saws should go to someone who appreciates them. You guys are keeping a part of our heritage alive and you're having fun doing it...it doesn't get much better than that.

Just the thought of packing one of those old iron monsters on rough ground all day makes my body tired. Hell, it made me tired 40 years ago.

When that 'Slingr 660 finally croaks, if it ever does, I'm gonna stick it bar tip first in the ground and make a mailbox holder out of it. Then I'll whip out my 361 and tell firewood cutting stories.


----------



## BrocLuno

*I'm with you ...*

Big old iron with loud exhaust and no chain brake - hmmm - fun for a GTG and maybe bucking on flat'ish ground, but ...

Havin to climb and crawl through the woods with it - maybe not. I need a 36" 100cc saw that weighs 10 lbs all up and has push button start 

Or maybe a Light Saber and skip all this chain stuff :confused2:


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Uh oh. I don't need "McColloch muscle"....I need "Bob muscle".
> 
> Really though, you guys keep all that old yellow iron. It will have a better home and be better taken care of with you than with me. I'll run one once in awhile at a GTG just for old time's sake but those saws should go to someone who appreciates them. You guys are keeping a part of our heritage alive and you're having fun doing it...it doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> Just the thought of packing one of those old iron monsters on rough ground all day makes my body tired. Hell, it made me tired 40 years ago.
> 
> When that 'Slingr 660 finally croaks, if it ever does, I'm gonna stick it bar tip first in the ground and make a mailbox holder out of it. Then I'll whip out my 361 and tell firewood cutting stories.





BrocLuno said:


> Big old iron with loud exhaust and no chain brake - hmmm - fun for a GTG and maybe bucking on flat'ish ground, but ...
> 
> Havin to climb and crawl through the woods with it - maybe not. I need a 36" 100cc saw that weighs 10 lbs all up and has push button start
> 
> Or maybe a Light Saber and skip all this chain stuff :confused2:



The 82cc McCullochs that Randy and I are plotting to hook Bob up with have AV, chainbrakes, spark arrestor mufflers (although not terribly quiet ones), are easy to start, and don't weigh any more than his MS660. We're not talking about the 'iron monsters' like my 740.










*THIS.*





*NOT this.*


----------



## Gologit

Hmmmmmm. Well, maybe one old piece of yellow iron might not hurt. Just one, though...dammit.


----------



## Trx250r180

Eccentric said:


> The 82cc McCullochs that Randy and I are plotting to hook Bob up with have AV, chainbrakes, spark arrestor mufflers (although not terribly quiet ones), are easy to start, and don't weigh any more than his MS660. We're not talking about the 'iron monsters' like my 740.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT this.*



that must be the one your hooking me up with :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric

trx250r180 said:


> that must be the one your hooking me up with :msp_biggrin:



A trade involving the saw in the bottom pic (da big, heavy beast with the RN bar) could happen. The SP-81 in the top two pics stays with me however. That saw will be burried with me...


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> A trade involving the saw in the bottom pic (da big, heavy beast with the RN bar) could happen. The SP-81 in the top two pics stays with me however. That saw will be burried with me...



not to worry i'd never let you be beurried with that saw, i have no problem prying it out of your dead cold fingers:jester:


----------



## Eccentric

*Gologit Bob doing some volunteer cutting in the park.*

Getting his saw ready:
[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Eccentric_photo/Bothe%20NorCal%20GTG%202012/?action=view&current=M2U00002.mp4[/video]

Bucking a downed Douglas Fir so GTG participants could cut it without worry of bind.
[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Eccentric_photo/Bothe%20NorCal%20GTG%202012/?action=view&current=M2U00003.mp4[/video]


----------



## Eccentric

Bill (2Dogs) making the first GTG cuts in the logs, using his Husqvarna 394XP that he had for sale.

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/...al GTG 2012/?action=view&current=M2U00007.mp4

Ken (Spindrift7mm) running JP's (Ambull's) strong Homelite 2100S after it decided to cooperate. What a great sound. You can hear the 'hit and miss' engines popping away in the background.

[video]http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u318/Eccentric_photo/Bothe%20NorCal%20GTG%202012/?action=view&current=M2U00011.mp4[/video]

Somewhat silly video. Dave (Ckelp) cutting with his Stihl 045 while Tyler and Chris (Skyhorse) walk in front of the camera. Bob (Gologit) cutting with his Slinger'd MS660 while I talk smack about him being an avid cookie cutter (ultimate insult on AS). Bruce (BrocLuno) asking me why I'm not RIGHT up at the logs with my camera (Bruce this way I have more room to zoom and pan......and the camera isn't overwhelmed by the saw sound). 

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/...al GTG 2012/?action=view&current=M2U00005.mp4

Before the cutting started. Bruce on his soapbox.

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/...al GTG 2012/?action=view&current=M2U00001.mp4


----------



## Eccentric

*Bob and Cody running Ambull's Poulan Pro 655BP*

Bothe NorCal GTG 2012 :: M2U00012.mp4 video by Eccentric_photo - Photobucket

Bothe NorCal GTG 2012 :: M2U00013.mp4 video by Eccentric_photo - Photobucket

This is an extremely strong 99cc saw. Bob commented that Poulan could be where Husky and Stihl are today if they still made saws that performed like this one. It has a new loop of Carlton chisel chain on it that really needs the rakers lowered. It was throwing small chips and dust unless really leaned on. The saw wants more...


----------



## Eccentric

*Bob and Bill falling the leaner Douglas Fir hazard tree.*

Bothe NorCal GTG 2012 :: M2U00014.mp4 video by Eccentric_photo - Photobucket

Bothe NorCal GTG 2012 :: M2U00015.mp4 video by Eccentric_photo - Photobucket

Bothe NorCal GTG 2012 :: M2U00016.mp4 video by Eccentric_photo - Photobucket

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/...al GTG 2012/?action=view&current=M2U00017.mp4


----------



## Eccentric

*Atpchas' (Charlie's) fantastic Wright C70*

Bothe NorCal GTG 2012 :: M2U00018.mp4 video by Eccentric_photo - Photobucket

This is a sweet looking and running Wright C70. 116cc. Looks like it came off the dealer shelf and went to the GTG for its first cut. I really enjoyed running this one.

And finally............a quick pan around of the cutting area after the bucking was completed. I should have thought to have somebody shoot video of us bucking all this wood up...

http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/...al GTG 2012/?action=view&current=M2U00019.mp4


----------



## Genius.

Gologit said:


> Hmmmmmm. Well, maybe one old piece of yellow iron might not hurt. Just one, though...dammit.



Don't do it Bob!!!
Don't do it!!









What ya doin to the guy Aaron?????


----------



## Eccentric

Genius. said:


> Don't do it Bob!!!
> Don't do it!!
> 
> 
> What ya doin to the guy Aaron?????



Quiet you! Who let you out of your OTF cage Ross???


----------



## Gologit

Genius. said:


> Don't do it Bob!!!
> Don't do it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ya doin to the guy Aaron?????



It's okay, Ross. He's big but I can out run him. :msp_biggrin:



Aaron...you want this thread moved to Chainsaw or left here?


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> It's okay, Ross. He's big but I can out run him. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron...you want this thread moved to Chainsaw or left here?



That's a good idea Bob. Moving it back to Chainsaw would probably give us a bit more exposure. Thanks for asking. I think I got my 1000 credit's worth out of this stickie...

Careful now. You never know when some Old Magnesium will end up in your pickup or trailer....:jester:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

dangit! I should have just called in sick that day  Looks like tons o fun!

how did you guys get all the logs into place?


----------



## Genius.

Eccentric said:


> Quiet you! Who let you out of your OTF cage Ross???



Just admiring your wonderful photography skills

When are you going to take up weddings and stuff


Looks like you guys had fun. One of these times ill make it to one in my area. They always seem to be during fall though, my busiest time of year


----------



## Gologit

singinwoodwackr said:


> dangit! I should have just called in sick that day  Looks like tons o fun!
> 
> how did you guys get all the logs into place?



I think Aaron said they used a back-hoe.


----------



## Eccentric

singinwoodwackr said:


> dangit! I should have just called in sick that day  Looks like tons o fun!
> 
> how did you guys get all the logs into place?





Gologit said:


> I think Aaron said they used a back-hoe.



Yep. Choker around the balance point of the log. Craned them over the bunk logs with Chris' backhoe. One of the logs was over the lifting limit of the backhoe (relief valve opened), so we choked and lifted/moved one end of it at a time. That was a bit tricky.....


----------



## Mastermind

Is it just me or were those logs awfully close together on the bunk logs?


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> Is it just me or were those logs awfully close together on the bunk logs?



Well.....





thomas1 said:


> ...On a logistical note, did having the logs laid out like that cause any issues for multiple cutters?





Eccentric said:


> Most of the time we only had at most two or three people cutting at a time. Usually it was one or two cutters, with the rest standing around and BS'ing.
> 
> We did place the logs too close together. Realized that *after* we'd placed the logs on the bunks. They'll be spaced a big farther apart next time. When we were cutting the notches in the bunk logs, things 'looked' like they were spaced far enough apart. Once we were craning the cutting logs into place..........:msp_confused:




It's not just you Randy....

We just concentrated on one or two logs for a while, then shifted to others when those started getting 'short', and so on. It worked out, but they were too close together. Like I said earlier...............the notches looked quite far apart when we were prepping the bunk logs.......................but once we craned those big suckers into place......


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just you Randy....
> 
> We just concentrated on one or two logs for a while, then shifted to others when those started getting 'short', and so on. It worked out, but they were too close together. Like I said earlier...............the notches looked quite far apart when we were prepping the bunk logs.......................but once we craned those big suckers into place......



Yeah I read all that earlier. I just saw my chance to needle you a little. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I read all that earlier. I just saw my chance to needle you a little. :msp_tongue:



Between you and Tom................................with friends like these.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I read all that earlier. I just saw my chance to needle you a little. :msp_tongue:



Randy, they most certainly _were not_ too close together. All a guy had to do was stand on _top_ of the log and buck sideways. :msp_rolleyes: Nothin' to it.


----------



## thomas1

Gologit said:


> Randy, they most certainly _were not_ too close together. All a guy had to do was stand on _top_ of the log and buck sideways. :msp_rolleyes: Nothin' to it.



I must have missed those pics. Are they coming in the Special Edition Extended Length Director's Cut DVD?


----------



## Genius.

thomas1 said:


> I must have missed those pics. Are they coming in the Special Edition Extended Length Director's Cut DVD?



Aaron will have it out tomorrow


----------



## thomas1

Genius. said:


> Aaron will have it out tomorrow



Oh goody, I can't wait.


----------



## Gologit

thomas1 said:


> Oh goody, I can't wait.



They have pills for that now.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Hey Bob!......your underbuckin is slower than Gypo logger......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Gologit

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Bob!......your underbuckin is slower than Gypo logger......Hahahahahaha!



Hey you! I wanted to let it down slooooow. That was some valuable wood.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

What's up gang, Im up and running. Rid of the cold, actually worked on some saws today, me and one of my little buddies from here, are cutting next Saturday! Bob chains will go out soon, been on my back my friend.


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Randy, they most certainly _were not_ too close together. All a guy had to do was stand on _top_ of the log and buck sideways. :msp_rolleyes: Nothin' to it.



were they slick enough to need corks ?


----------



## Eccentric

trx250r180 said:


> were they slick enough to need corks ?



They were when the bark sloughed off of them....


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> They were when the bark sloughed off of them....



I had mine with me but, other than those bridged trees I bucked in that gulch, I didn't see any need to put them on. I probably should have worn them for that but I never did fall down completely. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Trx250r180

seems like every pu around here has a set in the bed next to the saw and fuel ,wonder if the rh coast wears em at all ? not sure if they walk down the tree like we do to limb them


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> This is an extremely strong 99cc saw. Bob commented that Poulan could be where Husky and Stihl are today if they still made saws that performed like this one.



Or rather, Pioneer could be where Husky and Stihl are today if Elux hadn't bought them and diluted their engineering pool to nothing and dropped the name altogether. Same could be said of a dozen or so other names of old...



trx250r180 said:


> wonder if the rh coast wears em at all ? not sure if they walk down the tree like we do to limb them



You mean there's another way?


----------



## thomas1

trx250r180 said:


> seems like every pu around here has a set in the bed next to the saw and fuel ,wonder if the rh coast wears em at all ? not sure if they walk down the tree like we do to limb them



No need to walk down a 24" diameter tree. Hardly enough room for your feet.


----------



## paccity

depends on whether or not your up to your acorns in brush .


----------



## Cedarkerf

West coast style


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> depends on whether or not your up to your acorns in brush .



Exactly.


----------



## Trx250r180

thomas1 said:


> No need to walk down a 24" diameter tree. Hardly enough room for your feet.



its a little quicker to limb walking down em for me ,tip of a 32 inch bar makes for not much leaning when walking down the tree ,can get both sides from the top most of the time


----------



## thomas1

paccity said:


> depends on whether or not your up to your acorns in brush .



Good point.


----------



## hdbill

trx250r180 said:


> seems like every pu around here has a set in the bed next to the saw and fuel ,wonder if the rh coast wears em at all ? not sure if they walk down the tree like we do to limb them



I dont think they could walk down the tree and limb it with them 16" bars they talk about:biggrin:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

hdbill said:


> I dont think they could walk down the tree and limb it with them 16" bars they talk about:biggrin:



Really short people could.


----------



## Trx250r180

midgets need bars too


----------



## BrocLuno

*Well maybe ...*

Yeah, that's fine if it's loggin and you can drag the wood out. 

But, for us it usually means convicts bucking in place and tossin the bits out. In which case limbin along side is no big deal as they'll have to buck it there anyway


----------



## Eccentric

BrocLuno said:


> Yeah, that's fine if it's loggin and you can drag the wood out.
> 
> But, for us it usually means convicts bucking in place and tossin the bits out. In which case limbin along side is no big deal as they'll have to buck it there anyway



We may be a tad wet on Sunday Bruce....:cool2:

Calistoga Weekend Weather Forecast - weather.com


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> We may be a tad wet on Sunday Bruce....:cool2:
> 
> Calistoga Weekend Weather Forecast - weather.com



that sucks  I was planning on doing some cutting on the Cloverdale property this Sat.


----------



## slowp

What? Do you melt in the rain? If it is too warm for raingear, and being CA, it most likely is, take extree clothes to change into. Like, there's a restroom and showers there to do so in. Take extree shoes to change into for the drive home, and put a zillion gloves--making sure that they are for both hands:msp_rolleyes: in a plastic bag to keep them dry. Lightweight fleece is a good thing, except it looks to be SIXTY DEGREES, which we consider to be summer, and I'd be wearing a t-shirt to cut in. 

Goodness little campers, will you really melt?

Right now it is 41 outside, a steady rain, not drizzle, and I am thinking of going firewood cutting or at least finishing splitting my last load.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> What? Do you melt in the rain? If it is too warm for raingear, and being CA, it most likely is, take extree clothes to change into. Like, there's a restroom and showers there to do so in. Take extree shoes to change into for the drive home, and put a zillion gloves--making sure that they are for both hands:msp_rolleyes: in a plastic bag to keep them dry. Lightweight fleece is a good thing, except it looks to be SIXTY DEGREES, which we consider to be summer, and I'd be wearing a t-shirt to cut in.
> 
> Goodness little campers, will you really melt?
> 
> Right now it is 41 outside, a steady rain, not drizzle, and I am thinking of going firewood cutting or at least finishing splitting my last load.



I would come up and help but my contract states I only have to work between 68 and 72 degrees. Working in SIXTY DEGREES is a change in " wages, hours, or working conditions". Is there a temporary shelter available to protect workers from the rain? And what is this raingear you speak of?


----------



## Eccentric

LOL. I wasn't complaining or saying it's a no-go 'cause of the weather. Just stating a fact. Supposedly there's a newspaper guy coming out to interview/photograph us 'in action'. Not sure if he'll melt or not.

One of my bosses at work just asked me if I want to work range instructor overtime on Sunday (outside). Cutting's more fun, but OT sure pays the bills. Now I've gotta decide. IF the cutting/interview thing is a go for Sunday, I'll do that. Otherwise, it's OT time. What say you Bruce, did the newspaper guy get back to you yet?....


----------



## Trx250r180

Eccentric said:


> LOL. I wasn't complaining or saying it's a no-go 'cause of the weather. Just stating a fact. Supposedly there's a newspaper guy coming out to interview/photograph us 'in action'. Not sure if he'll melt or not.
> 
> One of my bosses at work just asked me if I want to work range instructor overtime on Sunday (outside). Cutting's more fun, but OT sure pays the bills. Now I've gotta decide......



just bring your tin hat and steel pants :msp_wink:


----------



## ckelp

wish i could come but my saws need a new house to live in and if i did't have that the wife would hand me a list a mile long of other "to do's" :msp_unsure:


----------



## spindrift7mm

ckelp said:


> wish i could come but my saws need a new house to live in and if i did't have that the wife would hand me a list a mile long of other "to do's" :msp_unsure:



Ckelp, there's a fix for the wifey, get a piece of long heavy chain and show it to her then tell her "this is how it is". Now make sure it's long and real heavy so she can't drag it while she's chaseing you,hopefully giving you a slight head start while she's deciding to drop it and give chase. We all hope you can run fast enough to stay ahead long enough to wind her so she's to tired to beat yer azz. Then tell her "Let that be a lesson" Oh start running before the last past. Ken


----------



## thomas1

Eccentric said:


> LOL. I wasn't complaining or saying it's a no-go 'cause of the weather. Just stating a fact. Supposedly there's a newspaper guy coming out to interview/photograph us 'in action'. Not sure if he'll melt or not.
> 
> One of my bosses at work just asked me if I want to work range instructor overtime on Sunday (outside). Cutting's more fun, but OT sure pays the bills. Now I've gotta decide. IF the cutting/interview thing is a go for Sunday, I'll do that. Otherwise, it's OT time. What say you Bruce, did the newspaper guy get back to you yet?....



Hope he's more reliable than your other newsman. oke:


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> I would come up and help but my contract states I only have to work between 68 and 72 degrees. Working in SIXTY DEGREES is a change in " wages, hours, or working conditions". Is there a temporary shelter available to protect workers from the rain? And what is this raingear you speak of?



And lunch. Don't forget the lunch. They have to feed us. 'Course, it might be cheaper to pay us than feed us but they'll figure that out.


----------



## hdbill

BrocLuno said:


> Yeah, that's fine if it's loggin and you can drag the wood out.
> 
> But, for us it usually means convicts bucking in place and tossin the bits out. In which case limbin along side is no big deal as they'll have to buck it there anyway



Convicts ? Was that just in general or were you'all talking about me again, I wasn't even invited


----------



## ckelp

spindrift7mm said:


> Ckelp, there's a fix for the wifey, get a piece of long heavy chain and show it to her then tell her "this is how it is". Now make sure it's long and real heavy so she can't drag it while she's chaseing you,hopefully giving you a slight head start while she's deciding to drop it and give chase. We all hope you can run fast enough to stay ahead long enough to wind her so she's to tired to beat yer azz. Then tell her "Let that be a lesson" Oh start running before the last past. Ken



she knows where i sleep.. and to make it worse she know where my saws are:censored::msp_ohmy:


----------



## Jon1212

thomas1 said:


> Hope he's more reliable than your other newsman. oke:



Hey Tom,
How many fingers am I holding up?



One. Yep, that's right, I'm just another person telling you that you are number one.


----------



## thomas1

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Tom,
> How many fingers am I holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> One. Yep, that's right, I'm just another person telling you that you are number one.





You're so sensitive.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> What? Do you melt in the rain? If it is too warm for raingear, and being CA, it most likely is, take extree clothes to change into. Like, there's a restroom and showers there to do so in. Take extree shoes to change into for the drive home, and put a zillion gloves--making sure that they are for both hands:msp_rolleyes: in a plastic bag to keep them dry. Lightweight fleece is a good thing, except it looks to be SIXTY DEGREES, which we consider to be summer, and I'd be wearing a t-shirt to cut in.
> 
> Goodness little campers, will you really melt?
> 
> Right now it is 41 outside, a steady rain, not drizzle, and I am thinking of going firewood cutting or at least finishing splitting my last load.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

If we didnt cut in the rain we wouldnt get much cuttin done between september and july


----------



## singinwoodwackr

slowp said:


> What? Do you melt in the rain? If it is too warm for raingear, and being CA, it most likely is, take extree clothes to change into. Like, there's a restroom and showers there to do so in. Take extree shoes to change into for the drive home, and put a zillion gloves--making sure that they are for both hands:msp_rolleyes: in a plastic bag to keep them dry. Lightweight fleece is a good thing, except it looks to be SIXTY DEGREES, which we consider to be summer, and I'd be wearing a t-shirt to cut in.
> 
> Goodness little campers, will you really melt?
> 
> Right now it is 41 outside, a steady rain, not drizzle, and I am thinking of going firewood cutting or at least finishing splitting my last load.



In my case a little rain isn't a problem...getting up the main (dirt) road TO the wood and back down is where things get interesting. Even with 4WD I get very little traction  Going up is do-able but coming down with a load (tried it once) is downright scary.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

paccity said:


> depends on whether or not your up to your acorns in brush .


 What if ye don't have Acorns?


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> What if ye don't have Acorns?



Hey Norm are we on for cutting at Westside on Saturday?


----------



## ckelp

singinwoodwackr said:


> In my case a little rain isn't a problem...getting up the main (dirt) road TO the wood and back down is where things get interesting. Even with 4WD I get very little traction  Going up is do-able but coming down with a load (tried it once) is downright scary.



don't you have an anchor in the cab? one of my co-workers where comeing down a dirt road on mt. st helena last winter in 4wd parking brake on, in park and it kept sliding down the hill till it went sideways and hooked the rear bumper on a tree and that stopped the truck and the guy was stupid enough to get the truck off the tree and continued sliding down the hill.. with a cliff on one side..


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ckelp said:


> don't you have an anchor in the cab? one of my co-workers where coming down a dirt road on mt. st helena last winter in 4wd parking brake on, in park and it kept sliding down the hill till it went sideways and hooked the rear bumper on a tree and that stopped the truck and the guy was stupid enough to get the truck off the tree and continued sliding down the hill.. with a cliff on one side..



Mr. Toad's Wild Ride 

been there, done that...changed shorts later.

I have 20 speeds to play with (5sp + dual T-cases, 250:1 crawl ratio) so going slow isn't the issue. But, once you break traction its all over.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Indeed, lets keep it alive my friend, good thread, and great company.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Indeed, lets keep it alive my friend, good thread, and great company.:msp_thumbup:



Hey Norm...your chains showed up today. You were more than fair and I appreciate it very much. Matter of fact I think I got the better of the deal so when we meet up I'm buying lunch. No arguments. 

All the best to you guys. Bob


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good deal Bob, glad they got there! Glad your happy, really appreciate the handle. Man had the chains in seperate boxes all nice and neat, but akward to ship, so glad it worked in the one box like Aaron suggested. I say spring GTG my friends:biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

Another vote for a Spring GTG.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Another vote for a Spring GTG.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## hdbill

Im ready for any GTG close enough, Napa was my 1st one and now i got the bug. Allready workin on some saws for the next time. Picked up a Poulan 5200 with a 36" b&c today off CL, was going to Ebay it but think it will be a good GTG saw. Im lookin for a big Mac


----------



## 2dogs

Spring is good. How about BBQing a lamb?


----------



## hdbill

2dogs said:


> Spring is good. How about BBQing a lamb?



Bill
Im tryin to make it over there this week 
Bill


----------



## Eccentric

I'd be game for a late spring GTG. Question is where?


----------



## spindrift7mm

count me in, should have the 088 done soon Ken


----------



## 2dogs

hdbill said:


> Bill
> Im tryin to make it over there this week
> Bill



Cool. I will available every day except Saturday the first till noon and I will also be gone Sunday afternoon. Mommy and Daddy have to take Cody to the USMC Reserves for his monthly training. During the week is better for me.


----------



## sawfun9

I'd like that too, I'll bring a Slingerized 880, ported 66mm 090G and 166.


----------



## Mrs. ArboristSite

*Posted for BrocLuno*

View attachment 266457


----------



## singinwoodwackr

nice article. Do they need volunteers again?

so, when in the spring for the next GTG?


----------



## Frank Boyer

Very nice article. The park grounds do need a lot of work to make them safe for the public to enjoy the park.


----------



## Eccentric

Frank Boyer said:


> Very nice article. The park grounds do need a lot of work to make them safe for the public to enjoy the park.



Yeah we're way behind. It's to be expected when a fully equipped, full time crew is taken away, and replaced by a few volunteers who live some distance away and have full time jobs, families, etc (and who have to piece together old equipment)......


----------



## Eccentric

singinwoodwackr said:


> nice article. Do they need volunteers again?
> 
> so, when in the spring for the next GTG?



Volunteers are always needed.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Volunteers are always needed.



I know a guy in Grass Valley that probably isn't doing anything in February.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> I know a guy in Grass Valley that probably isn't doing anything in February.



Oh he's on the list alright..........and we're happy to have him.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> Volunteers are always needed.



I'm off until March, have saws, safety gear, etc, 25yrs experience and truck. shoot me a pm
I'm about an hr away from the park


----------



## Eccentric

singinwoodwackr said:


> I'm off until March, have saws, safety gear, etc, 25yrs experience and truck. shoot me a pm
> I'm about an hr away from the park



Will do.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Thanks to Mr Arborist Site ..*

She did what I could not - get the article up. I thought you'all might want to see that the GTG and the program are getting some positive attention 

I'm just guessing here, but if the weather holds anything like it's been through winter, we'll have a 25 tree year (windfall). That'll mean a lot for volunteers to do getting the trails and roads cleared, making fire wood for sale in the summer (campers), etc.

I just finished welding the two-bolt clamp for the left side exhaust on the bucket truck, so we're ready to start re-assembly and then out for a test. The chipper is 95% and we have the new anvil shims, so it's time for a work day on those two big pieces.

Ckelp has a few of our older chainsaws in his shop, but he also has a baby coming any day now, so he may not be available for a while? 

All you volunteers are great. We'll put you up in the campground if you bring your trailer, motor-home or a camper. Can't promise vittles, but maybe ... 

We just had a special event for the kids at Bale Mill - Pioneer Christmas. Was great, but my wife (mostly) and I and couple of other volunteers baked 555 cookies for that event. We've been real tied up getting that one behind us. Should be a little sane'r now that is over.

Thing about a Park, is it can suck up all the resources you can throw at it. So you'all keep me and Eccentric posted on if you want to work and when, and we'll see what is happening... Of course it's better to do this stuff during the week when the campground has less occupancy, but if we need to do weekend projects, so be it. We can cone off an area and put a "people watch" out while the sawyers and busy.

Never fear, there will be some big stuff come down this winter and you'all will get to play with any big toys you have  Just ask Eccentric - he needs a bigger saw. 100cc ain't enough. I'm thinking we need to build a Harley V twin saw around a Harvester Bar and some sort of trail dolly ...

BTW - if anyone has an extra PeeVee and such, we could use one. We have a small one for trail work, but a real timber sized one left in the strip-down. Rob also wants a real snatch block for 1/2" line (cable & rope) so we can get a decent pull on some stuff in, or getting ready to go in, the creek. Had to clear one log jam already 

Anyway, keep thinking of us and we'll welcome you when you get here


----------



## slowp

I could take the coast route. Please have the sun shining and temps warmer than here. February is when the serious yearning for sun starts up. I have a peavey.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I could take the coast route. Please have the sun shining and temps warmer than here. February is when the serious yearning for sun starts up. I have a peavey.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

BrocLuno said:


> She did what I could not - get the article up. I thought you'all might want to see that the GTG and the program are getting some positive attention
> 
> I'm just guessing here, but if the weather holds anything like it's been through winter, we'll have a 25 tree year (windfall). That'll mean a lot for volunteers to do getting the trails and roads cleared, making fire wood for sale in the summer (campers), etc.
> 
> I just finished welding the two-bolt clamp for the left side exhaust on the bucket truck, so we're ready to start re-assembly and then out for a test. The chipper is 95% and we have the new anvil shims, so it's time for a work day on those two big pieces.
> 
> Ckelp has a few of our older chainsaws in his shop, but he also has a baby coming any day now, so he may not be available for a while?
> 
> All you volunteers are great. We'll put you up in the campground if you bring your trailer, motor-home or a camper. Can't promise vittles, but maybe ...
> 
> We just had a special event for the kids at Bale Mill - Pioneer Christmas. Was great, but my wife (mostly) and I and couple of other volunteers baked 555 cookies for that event. We've been real tied up getting that one behind us. Should be a little sane'r now that is over.
> 
> Thing about a Park, is it can suck up all the resources you can throw at it. So you'all keep me and Eccentric posted on if you want to work and when, and we'll see what is happening... Of course it's better to do this stuff during the week when the campground has less occupancy, but if we need to do weekend projects, so be it. We can cone off an area and put a "people watch" out while the sawyers and busy.
> 
> Never fear, there will be some big stuff come down this winter and you'all will get to play with any big toys you have  Just ask Eccentric - he needs a bigger saw. 100cc ain't enough. I'm thinking we need to build a Harley V twin saw around a Harvester Bar and some sort of trail dolly ...
> 
> BTW - if anyone has an extra PeeVee and such, we could use one. We have a small one for trail work, but a real timber sized one left in the strip-down. Rob also wants a real snatch block for 1/2" line (cable & rope) so we can get a decent pull on some stuff in, or getting ready to go in, the creek. Had to clear one log jam already
> 
> Anyway, keep thinking of us and we'll welcome you when you get here




looks like another storm series starting Wed. 

I have a full 'box' of recovery gear, blocks, shackles, straps, tree savers, winch line extensions, 14' choker, chains, 100' and 200' cables (done a lot of 4x4 recoveries ) along with peavy, cant hook, etc. 2 small and 2 big saws good for up to 7' diameter. I don't have any extra gear other than a big 1/2" (I think, might be 3/4") choker up in Cloverdale that you are welcome to. My Toyota 4x4 can get in/out of most anything.

let me know...


----------



## RandyMac

Feb? Sometimes there is a dry spell of weather.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Feb? Sometimes there is a dry spell of weather.



Yup, we usually have a little spell of False Spring right about then. If we can get you and Patty and 2dogs all in one spot there will most certainly be some wood cut. And some good campfire conversations too.


----------



## slowp

Pie? Or cookies? Or both?


----------



## slowp

This kind of cookies, I mean,
View attachment 266822
View attachment 266823


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Pie? Or cookies? Or both?



BOTH...of course.


----------



## BrocLuno

singinwoodwackr said:


> looks like another storm series starting Wed.
> 
> I have a full 'box' of recovery gear, blocks, shackles, straps, tree savers, winch line extensions, 14' choker, chains, 100' and 200' cables (done a lot of 4x4 recoveries ) along with peavy, cant hook, etc. 2 small and 2 big saws good for up to 7' diameter. I don't have any extra gear other than a big 1/2" (I think, might be 3/4") choker up in Cloverdale that you are welcome to. My Toyota 4x4 can get in/out of most anything.
> 
> let me know...



I'll pass your info along to Rob - our head of maintenance. We'll see what he's putting together for the next log jam?


----------



## hdbill

Has there been any updates on the date ?


----------



## Gologit

hdbill said:


> Has there been any updates on the date ?



Haven't heard anything. Maybe Eccentric knows.


----------



## paccity

was hoping it was when i do my swing down next month.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm shooting to have the first full week of February off, if all goes well, I'll be headed south on the 8th.


----------



## Eccentric

I'm sorry folks. Randy, Fraser, and I have been talking a bit back and forth about meeting up next month. Haven't really set anything up here on my end I'm afraid. Once we somewhat finalized a date (last week) I'd meant to post something up here and PM those of you that'd expressed an interest in coming down. Somehow slipped my mind....:bang:

What we have brewing is not really an 'official' GTG. Just some folks meeting up for fellowship, to BS, swap some stuff, and maybe do some volunteer work (we have a list of Hazard Trees to deal with). Second weekend in Feb is what we're thinking. I believe Ranger Jones is still out of state dealing with family matters. 

I've contacted Bruce and asked about having some camping spots available for us park volunteers to meet up/socialize, and possibly have a work day going. Getting together to discuss the future work in the park (and pick the brains of you folks that have been in the industry for a while) would be time well spent (as well as a fun time). 

Bruce has forwarded my emails to Rob (the groundskeeper and a volunteer) as well as Ranger Jones. Hopefully I'll hear back very soon.  We would love to see you folks come down (and hopefully become park volunteers). In addition to good company, we can sure use your expertise.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> I'm sorry folks. Randy, Fraser, and I have been talking a bit back and forth about meeting up next month. Haven't really set anything up here on my end I'm afraid. Once we somewhat finalized a date (last week) I'd meant to post something up here and PM those of you that'd expressed an interest in coming down. Somehow slipped my mind....:bang:
> 
> What we have brewing is not really an 'official' GTG. Just some folks meeting up for fellowship, to BS, swap some stuff, and maybe do some volunteer work (we have a list of Hazard Trees to deal with). Second weekend in Feb is what we're thinking. I believe Ranger Jones is still out of state dealing with family matters.
> 
> I've contacted Bruce and asked about having some camping spots available for us park volunteers to meet up/socialize, and possibly have a work day going. Getting together to discuss the future work in the park (and pick the brains of you folks that have been in the industry for a while) would be time well spent (as well as a fun time).
> 
> Bruce has forwarded my emails to Rob (the groundskeeper and a volunteer) as well as Ranger Jones. Hopefully I'll hear back very soon. We would love to see you folks come down (and hopefully become park volunteers). In addition to good company, we can sure use your expertise.



keep me on the list


----------



## slowp

Hah! I knew there was a reason that I had to have the Hemlock from Hell cut. I have started chainsaw "workouts" on it.

Put me on the list please. I am merely a bucker and delimber. A slow one. But I have the right clothing.


----------



## Gologit

Second week-end in February? That would work for me as far as I know now.

When I talked to Ranger Sandy at the GTG she said that camping spots would be free for workers/volunteers.


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> was hoping it was when i do my swing down next month.





RandyMac said:


> I'm shooting to have the first full week of February off, if all goes well, I'll be headed south on the 8th.





singinwoodwackr said:


> keep me on the list





slowp said:


> Hah! I knew there was a reason that I had to have the Hemlock from Hell cut. I have started chainsaw "workouts" on it.
> 
> Put me on the list please. I am merely a bucker and delimber. A slow one. But I have the right clothing.





Gologit said:


> Second week-end in February? That would work for me as far as I know now.



Thanks folks for stepping up. MUCH appreciated. I look forward to seeing you there.




Gologit said:


> When I talked to Ranger Sandy at the GTG she said that camping spots would be free for workers/volunteers.



I remember that Bob. Just wanted to be sure it was fresh in their minds before you folks got there so we wouldn't have any surprises. The people that run the booth and cruise around making sure campers are paid up aren't part of our cutting group (and don't necessarily understand what we do and who we are)..........so I like to be proactive in preventing 'issues'.


----------



## madhatte

Second weekend in February... might be able to make that. Kinda close, though, so I may be already tied up unavoidably.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

madhatte said:


> Second weekend in February... might be able to make that. Kinda close, though, so I may be already tied up unavoidably.



I'm good until the 2nd week of March.


----------



## RandyMac

What kind of hazard trees? I'm only bringing one saw, will a medium size like the 550 be enough?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RandyMac said:


> What kind of hazard trees? I'm only bringing one saw, will a medium size like the 550 be enough?



I'll bring everything 
Let me know soon if you think a 200' cable will be needed...have to get it from the Cloverdale property.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> What kind of hazard trees? I'm only bringing one saw, will a medium size like the 550 be enough?



Randy that Mac 550 should be fine. I don't think there's a tree on the list that you can't handle with a 99cc Mac. What bar(s) ya bringing? Most of the trees in question aren't very large in diameter. On this property, only the Doug Firs get much over 36" or so DBH. The oaks, madrones, maples, and such there all seem to be 'tall and thin' (compared to the same species in the more open areas around here), reaching up to the canopy to compete for sunlight. 

You're welcome to run my saws too. My SP-81 (with the 32" bar) has been more than enough saw for everything we've done so far. With the folks that are coming out, I'm sure we'll have plenty of saws for the work that we'll be doing, and I imagine that those folks won't mind letting you run their saws as well.



singinwoodwackr said:


> I'll bring everything
> Let me know soon if you think a 200' cable will be needed...have to get it from the Cloverdale property.



We'll get back to you on the cable question. We haven't gone through the hazard tree list together since it was generated by the state guy. Vehicle access to some of the trees is limited, so that cable may well come in handy.


----------



## Gologit

Are you still planning on the 2nd week in February?


----------



## ckelp

boy, i've been out of the loop


----------



## Jacob J.

ckelp said:


> boy, i've been out of the loop



Having a new baby will do that to you. Your world goes from trucks, saws, and guns to diapers, formula, and naps.


----------



## slowp

When and how many cookies? Will 2 or 3 day old, but refrigerated, huckleberry pie be acceptable? 
Or is there an oven handy? 

I have peavey, Barbie Saw and Old Sparkless and a frayed rope choker.


----------



## RandyMac

Been awhile since I tasted Madrone. There isn't much on Earth that can't be cut with an 82cc McCulloch.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Been awhile since I tasted Madrone. There isn't much on Earth that can't be cut with an 82cc McCulloch.



Come on over and spend a week with us. I'll find you all of that miserable crap you want to cut. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Come on over and spend a week with us. I'll find you all of that miserable crap you want to cut. :hmm3grin2orange:



Ahh, Madrone. Had some memorable events falling that stuff. My brother and I went for a big one using a misery whip with predictable results, it was a good thing it was steep and we were standing to the side of it.


----------



## BrocLuno

*Update ...*

So I talked to Ranger Jones about this yesterday. She is good with you'all coming and IF the campground is full, we'll put you in Day Use spaces or in Group Camp. We just won't know until the weekend starts shaping up better for the "regular" visitors.

We still have 4 or 5 hazard trees (HTs) that have to come down. And due to work schedules, we have not been able to finish the boom truck. So if there is a climber coming (?), we sure can use the help. It'll mostl likely be be on a big old oak down at the Day Use Turn Around that is tangled in a couple of other canopies and has a heart rotted trunk near the base. If we can get that one on the ground safely in chunks, we are golden. 

OBTW - the fire wood sales program has transitioned from the co-op association to the Forest Practices Group (FPG) so all this work will be in furtherance of our goals as discussed at the fall GTG. Whatever we fall and buck will be fire wood for sale during the summer months. It gives us a working budget to keep up the equipment, slowly acquire more, maybe rent the odd piece that we can't acquire through donation or cheap purchase, etc. 

Those that will be coming to help on on the HT drops, will be finishing your paperwork as Napa County Open Space volunteers and will become members of the FPG. Guess we'll have to actually have a newsletter or something come spring ...

Ranger Jones is very apologetic about not getting your Tee shirts done, but her Mom's last weeks and passing ate up all the time and she was out of the area. We'll get that sorted eventually.

This is all shaping up to be a good informal working unit. We're very appreciative of all the thought and work you'all have done and are considering. 

See you all when you get here


----------



## Gologit

I'll be there. I might show up Wednesday or Thursday and make a vacation out of it. I'll run saw if you need me to but my climbing days are long behind me...too old, too chicken. :biggrin:


Edit..Tell Sandy not to worry about the T shirts. Family first.


----------



## ckelp

Jacob J. said:


> Having a new baby will do that to you. Your world goes from trucks, saws, and guns to diapers, formula, and naps.



actually now i'm thinking i need more guns.. but your right, i've alredey got so good a changeing a diaper i can do it in less then 1:30 including powdering and a non leak seal..:msp_unsure: 


i'm gunna try to talk the wife into doing a family afternoon trip over.. 
and i'll try to sneak the dolkita into the wife's car


----------



## singinwoodwackr

BrocLuno said:


> So I talked to Ranger Jones about this yesterday. She is good with you'all coming and IF the campground is full, we'll put you in Day Use spaces or in Group Camp. We just won't know until the weekend starts shaping up better for the "regular" visitors.
> 
> We still have 4 or 5 hazard trees (HTs) that have to come down. And due to work schedules, we have not been able to finish the boom truck. So if there is a climber coming (?), we sure can use the help. It'll mostl likely be be on a big old oak down at the Day Use Turn Around that is tangled in a couple of other canopies and has a heart rotted trunk near the base. If we can get that one on the ground safely in chunks, we are golden.
> 
> OBTW - the fire wood sales program has transitioned from the co-op association to the Forest Practices Group (FPG) so all this work will be in furtherance of our goals as discussed at the fall GTG. Whatever we fall and buck will be fire wood for sale during the summer months. It gives us a working budget to keep up the equipment, slowly acquire more, maybe rent the odd piece that we can't acquire through donation or cheap purchase, etc.
> 
> Those that will be coming to help on on the HT drops, will be finishing your paperwork as Napa County Open Space volunteers and will become members of the FPG. Guess we'll have to actually have a newsletter or something come spring ...
> 
> Ranger Jones is very apologetic about not getting your Tee shirts done, but her Mom's last weeks and passing ate up all the time and she was out of the area. We'll get that sorted eventually.
> 
> This is all shaping up to be a good informal working unit. We're very appreciative of all the thought and work you'all have done and are considering.
> 
> See you all when you get here



sounds good. so, still thinking 2nd week of Feb?
I've gotten a lot of odd hazard tree/hang-ups on the ground with my rig over the years (Cloverdale property)View attachment 276458
...any pics might give us a heads up on what might be needed.


----------



## slowp

If the weather is dry and warmer than here, I will be down early too. Now, the pie is the problem. Are there any ovens handy for baking one or two? Or shall I bring cookies, which I know will keep if I don't think about them? 

And if it helps, I am an officially certified B class bucker for the PCTA and Forest Service approved. :msp_ohmy:

I don't fall trees.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Ahh, Madrone. Had some memorable events falling that stuff. My brother and I went for a big one using a misery whip with predictable results, it was a good thing it was steep and we were standing to the side of it.



All the Madrones I've seen on this property are 24" or less DBH and tall/'lanky'. Nothing 'girthy'. There's a good sized Doug Fir Hazard Tree up on the back of the property (along the access road) that has your name on it. Not sure if we'll get to it on this visit however. It's tall, but still only somewhere between 36-48" DBH if I remember right. Haven't looked at it in several months...



singinwoodwackr said:


> sounds good. so, still thinking 2nd week of Feb?
> I've gotten a lot of odd hazard tree/hang-ups on the ground with my rig over the years (Cloverdale property)View attachment 276458
> ...any pics might give us a heads up on what might be needed.



We're still aiming for the second weekend of Feb. My memory sez you're a climber with gear. Am I correct? The oak that Bruce mentioned is still almost vertical, leaning over about 10-15deg and hung in the canopy and upper limbs. Tangled up with a few other Oaks and a Madrone IIRC. 

Many of the Haz trees there are like that. Everything is competing for sunlight, so it grows tall and fast and then throws limbs every which way up in the canopy. The roots and soil don't do a good job of holding after a while. We've already taken down several root pulled trees that were leaning on and/or hung up with other standing trees.

I had to delete all the PM's from back before the GTG (for space).........and I can't remember your first name. Would you please refresh my memory? I'd like to know what to say when I'm greeting you next week.



slowp said:


> If the weather is dry and warmer than here, I will be down early too. Now, the pie is the problem. Are there any ovens handy for baking one or two? Or shall I bring cookies, which I know will keep if I don't think about them?
> 
> And if it helps, I am an officially certified B class bucker for the PCTA and Forest Service approved. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> I don't fall trees.



I don't know if there are any ovens available at the park. Bruce lives about 5 minutes away and I'd wager that his oven could be used if it means Huckleberry Pie.

Bucking, dragging brush, and such is the lion's share of the work on most of these jobs. Your help will be greatly appreciated Ms P, as will your experiance/input and company.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## ft. churchill

Dates and location info please. Maybe the wife and I could come over the hill and hang out with you folks. It would be in the middle of the week as we both work on weekend schedules.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Gologit

ft. churchill said:


> Dates and location info please. Maybe the wife and I could come over the hill and hang out with you folks. It would be in the middle of the week as we both work on weekend schedules.:msp_tongue:



I think they're figuring on the 2nd weekend in February. Napa-Bothe Park is just south of Calistoga on Hwy 12. Hope you can make it.


----------



## roberte

The poison oak should be lots of fun when mucking that brush. B.Y.O.P.P
Bring Your Own Prednisone Prescription.


----------



## roberte

ckelp said:


> i'm gunna try to talk the wife into doing a family afternoon trip over..
> and i'll try to sneak the dolkita into the wife's car



Bring the saw, its easier to say im sorry than ask for permission


----------



## slowp

roberte said:


> The poison oak should be lots of fun when mucking that brush. B.Y.O.P.P
> Bring Your Own Prednisone Prescription.



I shall look for Technu and hope that I am still poison oak resistant. I did the stocking surveys in the head deep poison oak plantations. My work partner developed a bad reaction. The leaves should still be off.


----------



## roberte

slowp said:


> I shall look for Technu and hope that I am still poison oak resistant. I did the stocking surveys in the head deep poison oak plantations. My work partner developed a bad reaction. The leaves should still be off.



I lived in Napa for about 10 years. Leaves, no leaves, it dont matter. I know guys that got it from the roots. I have been lucky, only one time for me, but it was this time of year. Still should be a good time anyway.


----------



## Gologit

*Broc Luno and Eccentric*

If it's okay I'll probably roll in on Wednesday the 6th or Thursday the 7th. If Rob or Sandy has something I can do for a couple of days I'll get started on it. If not, I'll just camp.

With this good weather my phone is starting to ring and that doesn't mesh well with my retirement plans. :biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> If it's okay I'll probably roll in on Wednesday the 6th or Thursday the 7th. If Rob or Sandy has something I can do for a couple of days I'll get started on it. If not, I'll just camp.
> 
> With this good weather my phone is starting to ring and that doesn't mesh well with my retirement plans. :biggrin:



I'm sure you're most welcome to come out on Wednesday or Thursday. Rob, Bruce, Sandy, Tyler, and the rest of the folks there are a friendly lot. You can do some exploring and eyeball the hazard trees ahead of time methinks. I plan to be out there on Friday. May be able to get there Thursday, but that's still up in the air at the moment.


----------



## RandyMac

The plan is to be there on Friday, depending on how things go, it could be sooner.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> I shall look for Technu and hope that I am still poison oak resistant. I did the stocking surveys in the head deep poison oak plantations. My work partner developed a bad reaction. The leaves should still be off.





roberte said:


> I lived in Napa for about 10 years. Leaves, no leaves, it dont matter. I know guys that got it from the roots. I have been lucky, only one time for me, but it was this time of year. Still should be a good time anyway.



We've encountered quite a bit of poison oak while working at the park. One nasty windfall/hung up maple had vines of the stuff wrapped around the trunk at least 30' up. I've been most fortunate in that I don't seem to get it much at all. That day, when I was wading through the stuff and cutting/handling wood wrapped in it I made sure to THOROUGHLY wash with Technu. I have a bottle at home, and the folks at the park have a LARGE bottle of it there. Bruce seemed to enjoy spraying COLD water on Dave and I as we washed ourselves (from the waist up) with Technu....






There's an oak just to the right of the trail (leaning left) and a spindly madrone on the left leaning right. The large, forked maple was leaning on the oak near the trail (you can see some of it to the right of and above the oak), with limbs intertwined with the oak, the madrone, and a couple other nearby trees....




Here Tyler (with his earmuffs up) is working on that big damn Maple that had PO vines mixed in with the moss.




The aftermath. You can see a piece of poison oak vine laying accross the wood. That vine was over my head when cutting earlier.














I was knee deep in the stuff (intermixed with the ferns) while while going up the hill and working on this oak.


----------



## ckelp

that tree was a peach


----------



## slowp

I have the same plans as Randy. I'm not sure how long it takes to go the coastal route. That is, if my little trailer passes the _were the water pipes drained good enough _test.


----------



## slowp

OMG! The forecast is for a heat wave there. Temps in the 60s and the sun decal is shown. I WILL pack my shorts. I'll shed the longjohns. Maybe I should throw all my clothes in and air them out. We are in mildew city right now here in the Wetside of Warshington.


----------



## Gologit

Thanks for the heads-up on the poison oak. I break out in a rash just _thinking_ about that stuff.


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the poison oak. I break out in a rash just _thinking_ about that stuff.



Well you all deserve a heads up. 
If your reading this, you cant say you werent advised.


----------



## Gologit

roberte said:


> Well you all deserve a heads up.
> If your reading this, you cant say you werent advised.



Thanks for explaining that to me.


----------



## slowp

Let me seeee, what was the name of that area I lived in? Oh yeah, Oak Bottom. And it wasn't named for the oaks you cut for firewood...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ckelp

slowp said:


> Let me seeee, what was the name of that area I lived in? Oh yeah, Oak Bottom. And it wasn't named for the oaks you cut for firewood...:msp_rolleyes:



and thats what happens if you use poison oak as toilet papper...

at lest your not allergic to cotton wood like me, i break out like i rolled in oak and can you guess what kind of tree i have in my back yard i have to trim every year.. 
i've been threating to cut it down for years but the tree always wins..


----------



## singinwoodwackr

adding my Technu to the pile of things to bring...love that stuff


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> that tree was a peach



Yes it was. It ate the bar on the 372XP that Tyler's running there (as he was underbucking, about a minute after that pic was taken)..........and later _tried_ to grab my SP-81. The old Mac just growled and shook it off however.....


----------



## ckelp

when that tree landed on your bar i think i heard your saw say "NO, that not the way it's going to be"


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> OMG! The forecast is for a heat wave there. Temps in the 60s and the sun decal is shown. I WILL pack my shorts. I'll shed the longjohns. Maybe I should throw all my clothes in and air them out. We are in mildew city right now here in the Wetside of Warshington.



Positively tropical. Been my experience that it's either HOT there or cold. Because of the canopy, sunlight doesn't hit us much. On cool/cold days there's always a cold breeze blowing through. Bring the warmer clothing for the evenings...



Gologit said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the poison oak. I break out in a rash just _thinking_ about that stuff.



Did you get it after the GTG Bob? You walked through some of it when you bucked those logs up in that draw...


----------



## Eccentric

Eccentric said:


> We're still aiming for the second weekend of Feb. My memory sez you're a climber with gear. Am I correct?
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I had to delete all the PM's from back before the GTG (for space).........and I can't remember your first name. Would you please refresh my memory? I'd like to know what to say when I'm greeting you next week.




Looks like my memory was faulty (once again). Chris (Singinwoodwackr) has informed me that he isn't a climber, but has a good supply of gear for bulling (including a winch equipped pickup). Do we have any climbers coming out to play?




singinwoodwackr said:


> adding my Technu to the pile of things to bring...love that stuff



The park has heated coin-op showers in single-occupancy rooms (usual state park stuff) if you wish to strip/decontaminate there. I'm bringing a bag of quarters....


----------



## slowp

The Used Dog will be along, but he will obey the leash rules. He's an easy going feller but not a faller.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Did you get it after the GTG Bob? You walked through some of it when you bucked those logs up in that draw...



Yup, got a little bit. Not enough to complain about.


----------



## slowp

OK, an important question. Do I need to bring Old Sparkless to defend the ownership of the orange chaps?

Things are going well. My pickup is in good health. The Pointy Trailer seems to be OK except for the brakes must've gotten a little rusty. They were squealing, but less with each push of the brake.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> OK, an important question. Do I need to bring Old Sparkless to defend the ownership of the orange chaps?
> 
> Things are going well. My pickup is in good health. The Pointy Trailer seems to be OK except for the brakes must've gotten a little rusty. They were squealing, but less with each push of the brake.



Bring both Barbie and Sparkless if you have the room. You brakes probably did indeed get some orange fuzz from sitting in your PNW climate. They'll clear up with some use methinks. I'd wager they're the simple electronic/magnetic type.


----------



## paccity

slowp said:


> The Used Dog will be along, but he will obey the leash rules. He's an easy going feller but not a faller.



accept when there's b-que around.:msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> accept when there's b-que around.:msp_wink:



LOL...we'll all keep an eye on him this time. You still coming down to Napa?


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> accept when there's b-que around.:msp_wink:



Oooh, I had erased that from my memory banks. To those who were not there, at the LaPine gathering, The Used Dog was not leashed, and wandered over to where the barbecuing had been done, pulled down an empty, but greasy pan, and cleaned it. Then he was very disobediant--crawled under the trailer hoping I'd leave him so he could return to the barbecue area. My temper was lost and I dragged him out and shoved him into the trailer. He is a pacifist dog and believes in nonviolent protest so it was very hard to shove 80 pounds of dog dead weight into the trailer. 

He was a little bit sick the next day.


----------



## paccity

that's the plan.:smile2:


----------



## RandyMac

The plan is shaping up, I'm happy to say that Annie wants to come with me. We most likely will be using her wagon, so that will make for an easier, more comfortable and faster trip.


----------



## slowp

RandyMac said:


> The plan is shaping up, I'm happy to say that Annie wants to come with me. We most likely will be using her wagon, so that will make for an easier, more comfortable and faster trip.



YAY!! Bring the nice shoes please.  And the hat!


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> The plan is shaping up, I'm happy to say that Annie wants to come with me. We most likely will be using her wagon, so that will make for an easier, more comfortable and faster trip.



It'll be good to see Annie again.



slowp said:


> YAY!! Bring the nice shoes please.  And the hat!



+1. We need to take some fresh pictures of RandyMac with the hat and shoes....


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> It'll be good to see Annie again.
> 
> 
> 
> +1. We need to take some fresh pictures of RandyMac with the hat and shoes....



Yup. Video.


----------



## ckelp

well i'm not bringing any saws unfortunately 
but i'm bring this instead: 





and yes, momma is tagging along..


----------



## slowp

Hope this doesn't wreck it, but I won't be bringing pie. My freezer is not big enough and it would be kind of old. I will bring The Not Quite Good For You Cookies. It is just too far for pie travel. :msp_sad:

If anybody else wants to make huckleberry pie, I can bring the berries. They are canned.


----------



## BrocLuno

ckelp said:


> and thats what happens if you use poison oak as toilet papper...
> 
> at lest your not allergic to cotton wood like me, i break out like i rolled in oak and can you guess what kind of tree i have in my back yard i have to trim every year..
> i've been threatening to cut it down for years but the tree always wins..



I'll give you a hand with that one. Cotton Woods don't bother me so much


----------



## BrocLuno

slowp said:


> Hope this doesn't wreck it, but I won't be bringing pie. My freezer is not big enough and it would be kind of old. I will bring The Not Quite Good For You Cookies. It is just too far for pie travel. :msp_sad:
> 
> If anybody else wants to make huckleberry pie, I can bring the berries. They are canned.



You bring some canned huckleberries and maybe we can trade for some of my wife's jams ... Won't have time to bake a pie during the event, but maybe you can go home with some good stuff and we can enjoy a delayed treat


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> Hope this doesn't wreck it, but I won't be bringing pie. My freezer is not big enough and it would be kind of old. I will bring The Not Quite Good For You Cookies. It is just too far for pie travel. :msp_sad:
> 
> If anybody else wants to make huckleberry pie, I can bring the berries. They are canned.



Doesn't wreck it. Cookies will do. Will look forward to the pie at Bob's GTG in the spring/summer.



BrocLuno said:


> I'll give you a hand with that one. Cotton Woods don't bother me so much



I can help with that one too. Micro GTG at Dave's place!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

slowp said:


> OK, an important question. Do I need to bring Old Sparkless to defend the ownership of the orange chaps?
> 
> Things are going well. My pickup is in good health. The Pointy Trailer seems to be OK except for the brakes must've gotten a little rusty. They were squealing, but less with each push of the brake.



Wheel bearings on trailers should be inspected for pitting and overheating, then repacked with fresh grease on a regular basis. Rust/corrosion on brake drums is nothing to be concerned about. Wet and humid weather can be bad for wheel bearings.


----------



## madhatte

Lookin' now like I'll have to pass on this one. Next weekend is just too close and my time is already spoken for. You folks have fun!


----------



## paccity

madhatte said:


> Lookin' now like I'll have to pass on this one. Next weekend is just too close and my time is already spoken for. You folks have fun!


thats a bumer nathan, i was going to call ya and see if you wanted to ride down with me . have the space.:msp_smile:


----------



## 2dogs

I have two six month old cats who were racing around the house and jumped on the screen of my laptop and bent it backwards breaking it. I didn't know this GTG was happening till today when Gologit asked me if I was coming up. (Been on AS using the iphone). So...yep I will be there. Cody has drill that weekend so he won't be there. 

I'll bring my climbing gear but my knees are too shot to climb these days. I will bring a truckload of other gear like ropes, cable, blocks, etc. My truck also has a (small) winch. 

I will come up Friday and camp and leave Saturday night or Sunday morning.

Thanks Bob for letting me know about this.


----------



## RandyMac

*Bill!!*


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> I have two six month old cats who were racing around the house and jumped on the screen of my laptop and bent it backwards breaking it. I didn't know this GTG was happening till today when Gologit asked me if I was coming up. (Been on AS using the iphone). So...yep I will be there. Cody has drill that weekend so he won't be there.
> 
> I'll bring my climbing gear but my knees are too shot to climb these days. I will bring a truckload of other gear like ropes, cable, blocks, etc. My truck also has a (small) winch.
> 
> I will come up Friday and camp and leave Saturday night or Sunday morning.
> 
> Thanks Bob for letting me know about this.



You're welcome. I thought maybe you and I could team up on another hazard tree and amaze everybody with our skill and precision. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit

*Broc Luno or Eccentric...*

Is Ranger Sandy going to save us some camping spots? We're bringing our trailer and so is Slowp. Don't know about the rest of the guys.


----------



## paccity

i'm dragin the cargo trailer, so that's three.


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> You're welcome. I thought maybe you and I could team up on another hazard tree and amaze everybody with our skill and precision. :msp_rolleyes:



Yeah but this time I will keep my mouth shut and not "help'.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Yeah but this time I will keep my mouth shut and not "help'.



Go ahead and help. This time I'll listen.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm recruiting for a second saw...


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> I'm recruiting for a second saw...



Sure...but "second saw" is no longer an acceptable term, according to the latest Human Resources guidelines. The term "second saw" denotes someone of lesser skill and being labeled as such might do irreparable harm to their psyche.

They have to be called a "job specific co-worker, with skills germane to their assigned task while undergoing a previously decided level of supervision".

In other words when you call in for another cutter, it takes longer to describe what you want than it does to cut down the damn tree. 

But if you ask for a second saw we'll just ignore all that and send somebody up.


----------



## RandyMac

Second saw=pack mule/grunt 

On that subject, haven't heard much from Aaron today.


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Lookin' now like I'll have to pass on this one. Next weekend is just too close and my time is already spoken for. You folks have fun!



See you at the next one.


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> Lookin' now like I'll have to pass on this one. Next weekend is just too close and my time is already spoken for. You folks have fun!



what a wiener


----------



## slowp

My camera seems to be OK after last week's incident.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

ckelp said:


> boy, i've been out of the loop


 Makes two of us my friend. Sorry gang, whats up, and whats the word, good to see you all!


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Makes two of us my friend. Sorry gang, whats up, and whats the word, good to see you all!



you gonna be there?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Is it this weekend?


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Is it this weekend?



yep


----------



## Gologit

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Is it this weekend?



Yup...the 9th and 10th...come on over.


----------



## 2dogs

I wish Cody could make it but this is "supposed" to be a big drill weekend. They are going to take their armored heavy equipment and work over a live range area after EOD sweeps it. The Marine Reserves have big changes going on. He may have a new MOS forced on him in the near future or at least a change in where his unit meets. Like it will move from Cali to Warshington state.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> I wish Cody could make it but this is "supposed" to be a big drill weekend. They are going to take their armored heavy equipment and work over a live range area after EOD sweeps it. The Marine Reserves have big changes going on. He may have a new MOS forced on him in the near future or at least a change in where his unit meets. Like it will move from Cali to Warshington state.



Don't they know not to move here????


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Don't they know not to move here????



Maybe. But they have guns and tanks and stuff. Who's going to argue with them?


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Don't they know not to move here????



Once Cody finds out the sun never shines in Warshington he'll probably transfer to the Army. Or Join the Mexican Army. He's a warm weather boy. BTW he turned 20 two days ago.


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> I have two six month old cats who were racing around the house and jumped on the screen of my laptop and bent it backwards breaking it. I didn't know this GTG was happening till today when Gologit asked me if I was coming up. (Been on AS using the iphone). So...yep I will be there. Cody has drill that weekend so he won't be there.
> 
> I'll bring my climbing gear but my knees are too shot to climb these days. I will bring a truckload of other gear like ropes, cable, blocks, etc. My truck also has a (small) winch.
> 
> I will come up Friday and camp and leave Saturday night or Sunday morning.
> 
> Thanks Bob for letting me know about this.



Glad to hear you're coming Bill. Would have liked to see Cody. Also glad that Bob called you. I was operating under the assumption that you and others were getting notifications of replies to this thread (and therefore would see what's shaking here). Should know better than to make assumptions....:bang:



Gologit said:


> Is Ranger Sandy going to save us some camping spots? We're bringing our trailer and so is Slowp. Don't know about the rest of the guys.





paccity said:


> i'm dragin the cargo trailer, so that's three.



I'll call Bruce tomorrow if he doesn't post up here before then. The park isn't exactly busy right now, so it shouldn't be a problem providing spaces for you folks. 




RandyMac said:


> Second saw=pack mule/grunt
> 
> On that subject, haven't heard much from Aaron today.



Sir here I am Sir! Been in the shop filing chains and such.....and then watching the 49'ers lose. I'll be second saw for you. Pack mule/wedge beater/grunt/saw tuner I can handle.


----------



## thomas1

Eccentric said:


> Glad to hear you're coming Bill. Would have liked to see Cody. Also glad that Bob called you. I was operating under the assumption that you and others were getting notifications of replies to this thread (and therefore would see what's shaking here). Should know better than to make assumptions....:bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call Bruce tomorrow if he doesn't post up here before then. The park isn't exactly busy right now, so it shouldn't be a problem providing spaces for you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir here I am Sir! Been in the shop filing chains and such.....and then watching the 49'ers lose. I'll be second saw for you. Pack mule/wedge beater/grunt/saw tuner/*timely photojournalist* I can handle.



Fixed.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Once Cody finds out the sun never shines in Warshington he'll probably transfer to the Army. Or Join the Mexican Army. He's a warm weather boy. BTW he turned 20 two days ago.



Well, if he went to the Army, at least they send a big old blue school bus of their people to go skiing here.
Unfortunately, they do that on a weekday and that is a faux pas in my book. But most of them are not good boarders or skiers so stay on the little chair, which also costs less. 

Are they going to start up a Marine base? Our state doesn't have any. We do have Whidbey Island NAS and a sub base. No Marine places unless it is super secret. 

The Army shares with the Air Force on the Wet side of the state. Maybe the Marines will share too, and do their training in the desert just north of Yakima. That's where the Army goes to practice. It is a hot place in the summer. It is chilly and dreary, in a dry way in the winter. 

What General is making this decision? Perhaps I should give him a call and tell him the rules.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Well, if he went to the Army, at least they send a big old blue school bus of their people to go skiing here.
> Unfortunately, they do that on a weekday and that is a faux pas in my book. But most of them are not good boarders or skiers so stay on the little chair, which also costs less.
> 
> Are they going to start up a Marine base? Our state doesn't have any. We do have Whidbey Island NAS and a sub base. No Marine places unless it is super secret.
> 
> The Army shares with the Air Force on the Wet side of the state. Maybe the Marines will share too, and do their training in the desert just north of Yakima. That's where the Army goes to practice. It is a hot place in the summer. It is chilly and dreary, in a dry way in the winter.
> 
> What General is making this decision? Perhaps I should give him a call and tell him the rules.



Many bases are shared these days. Cody's unit is HQed at Ft Lewis so that is where the 4th LSB (or CSB) may end up.

Yes please call the Comandant of the Marine Corp and tell him Cody's dad doesn't Fizz Rig. He'll know what you mean.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Many bases are shared these days. Cody's unit is HQed at Ft Lewis so that is where the 4th LSB (or CSB) may end up.
> 
> Yes please call the Comandant of the Marine Corp and tell him Cody's dad doesn't Fizz Rig. He'll know what you mean.




Bad idea. Let's get her down here with the cookies...then she can call the Commandant. Priorities, ya know?


----------



## RandyMac

paccity, looks like you can take I-5 down to 505, then to Winters and cut across on Hwy 128. That will cut out a bunch of two lane.


----------



## slowp

OK, Old Sparkless is going to need some help. I couldn't get the cover off to take the bar off. It seems to be stuck. Old Sparkless is loaded in the pickup, bar and all along with the Barbie Saw. 

A project! 

If Cody has to stay at Ft. Lewis, the skiing is very good here, and we won't make comments about California if we run into him up there. 

Tell him to look at the map of the White Pass ski area. it is skiwhitepass.com. That's where the blue bus goes. It looks like a very uncomfortable bus too.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> OK, Old Sparkless is going to need some help. I couldn't get the cover off to take the bar off. It seems to be stuck. Old Sparkless is loaded in the pickup, bar and all along with the Barbie Saw.
> 
> A project!
> 
> If Cody has to stay at Ft. Lewis, the skiing is very good here, and we won't make comments about California if we run into him up there.
> 
> Tell him to look at the map of the White Pass ski area. it is skiwhitepass.com. That's where the blue bus goes. It looks like a very uncomfortable bus too.



There will be at least two pretty good saw mechanics at N/B. They'll fix it for you. I have an 032 in pieces...want me to bring the clutch cover over?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> There will be at least two pretty good saw mechanics at N/B. They'll fix it for you. I have an 032 in pieces...want me to bring the clutch cover over?



The cover's OK, it just won't come off and I think a pair of strong hands might be able to wiggle it off. It does wiggle, a bit. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> There will be at least two pretty good saw mechanics at N/B. They'll fix it for you. I have an 032 in pieces...want me to bring the clutch cover over?



That reminds me - I have to bring some parts for the saw Bruce bought a while back. Oh, and if you're parting out the 032 and have a muffler cover to spare, I'd be grateful big time. I'm looking forward to seeing you and many of the inaugural GTG crowd and meeting some others. I plan to be there sure on Friday, and on Sunday if there is still work to be done. Saturday I'll need to be at our place in Napa - we're trying to beat back the firs that are shading the garden.


----------



## Eccentric

We'll get 'Ol Sparkless squared away.

Charlie I'd like to head up to your Napa place sometime if possible. Gotta build up the firewood supply again. Folks from church have cleared me out......even taking the wet oak we cut last fall...


----------



## Gologit

atpchas said:


> That reminds me - I have to bring some parts for the saw Bruce bought a while back. Oh, and if you're parting out the 032 and have a muffler cover to spare, I'd be grateful big time. I'm looking forward to seeing you and many of the inaugural GTG crowd and meeting some others. I plan to be there sure on Friday, and on Sunday if there is still work to be done. Saturday I'll need to be at our place in Napa - we're trying to beat back the firs that are shading the garden.



I have your muffler cover loaded in the pickup. Anybody else need 032 stuff?


----------



## 2dogs

Will there be any big stuff to cut. I could bring the 090 if anyone wants to run it.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

California Cull Fest!.......don't forget to sacrifice a Burning Man?........Hahahahahaha!


----------



## hdbill

If anyone coming has Mac parts Im lookin for 101, 105, 125 and 800-850 stuff and thangs. Some other big and or old Mac saws and parts. Poulan 5200 stuff unless Aaron wants my 5200. Well I will be looking for any parts and saws if the price is right and they arent to new and Lego like. I will be there Saturday morning and just staying for the day.


----------



## atpchas

You're welcome anytime, just let me know so I can get the gate combination to you. There is still plenty of that same oak plus lots more from that same general area - madrone, bay, oak, and gobs of DF - plus another sizable oak down in front that's ready to burn. Folks who help with the cutting get to take home some of their work product.




Eccentric said:


> We'll get 'Ol Sparkless squared away.
> 
> Charlie I'd like to head up to your Napa place sometime if possible. Gotta build up the firewood supply again. Folks from church have cleared me out......even taking the wet oak we cut last fall...


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> I have your muffler cover loaded in the pickup. Anybody else need 032 stuff?



That makes my day - thanks a BUNCH! See you Friday.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Eccentric said:


> Glad to hear you're coming Bill. Would have liked to see Cody. Also glad that Bob called you. I was operating under the assumption that you and others were getting notifications of replies to this thread (and therefore would see what's shaking here). Should know better than to make assumptions....:bang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call Bruce tomorrow if he doesn't post up here before then. The park isn't exactly busy right now, so it shouldn't be a problem providing spaces for you folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir here I am Sir! Been in the shop filing chains and such.....and then watching the 49'ers lose. I'll be second saw for you. Pack mule/wedge beater/grunt/saw tuner I can handle.


 LOL! Actually I thought that was nice, Randy offering his secondary sawyer services to me, I really appreciated it, well I assumed itopcorn::msp_biggrin: Sorry missed you guys last night, I drowned in whiskey river I was outa the loop, my fault, so short notice to me, again my fault. Going to see what happens if I can work it out me friends, not sure as of yet.


----------



## Eccentric

Dennis Cahoon said:


> California Cull Fest!.......don't forget to sacrifice a Burning Man?........Hahahahahaha!



Who are you calling a cull DC? You're welcome to come down from Chico and share your awesomeness with us. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Eccentric said:


> Who are you calling a cull DC? You're welcome to come down from Chico and share your awesomeness with us. Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!



Can't make it!....will be at the Logging conference in Anderson.....but Eccentric, could you help GologitBob keep his chain out of the mud......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Eccentric

hdbill said:


> If anyone coming has Mac parts Im lookin for 101, 105, 125 and 800-850 stuff and thangs. Some other big and or old Mac saws and parts. Poulan 5200 stuff unless Aaron wants my 5200. Well I will be looking for any parts and saws if the price is right and they arent to new and Lego like. I will be there Saturday morning and just staying for the day.



There you are Bill! You dropped off the face of the earth when we were talking earlier. Still got the trade items we discussed earlier. Still interested in the 5200. PM sent...


----------



## ckelp

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Can't make it!....will be at the Logging conference in Anderson.....but Eccentric, could you help GologitBob keep his chain out of the mud......Hahahahahahaha!



He needs a one of them tip guards after seeing him at the gtg I donno if he ever ran a saw before:jester:


----------



## RandyMac

Ya gotta stop by Norm, I want to see if a hardhat spins like a top on your pointy head, like Aaron says it does.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Is there a general game plan for the weekend, ie, when things get started in the morning, etc.
I will most likely just drive up each day and head back in the evening...only about an hr drive for me  Otherwise I'll have to pull all my camping gear out of the attic.

Ecc...I'll head up to Cloverdale today to pick up th 200' cable. there is a 3/4" choker up there as well...any use for this? The thing has been in the barn for probably 50yrs


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Ya gotta stop by Norm, I want to see if a hardhat spins like a top on your pointy head, like Aaron says it does.



Norm needs to stop by at least. Now don't you go putting words in my mouth Randy...



singinwoodwackr said:


> Is there a general game plan for the weekend, ie, when things get started in the morning, etc.
> I will most likely just drive up each day and head back in the evening...only about an hr drive for me  Otherwise I'll have to pull all my camping gear out of the attic.
> 
> Ecc...I'll head up to Cloverdale today to pick up th 200' cable. there is a 3/4" choker up there as well...any use for this? The thing has been in the barn for probably 50yrs



No set game plan as of yet. I'll be driving to and from the park each day as well. About a 30-40 minute drive. We can use that choker I'm sure.

Will PM some info to you folks from Ranger Jones (Sandy) to you guys in a minute. Anyone that's coming to the 'event' that doesn't get a PM from me today PLEASE contact me.


----------



## ckelp

i'll be there about noonish on saturday


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i'll be there about noonish on saturday



Cool Dave. Will be good to see you and the family again. 

Bob95065, Frank Boyer, and Norm PLEASE clear out your PM storage and contact me so I can send you the PM from Ranger Jones with camping info and her phone #. Norm I'll also either forward that email to you (if I still have your email address) or at least text the basic info to you.


----------



## Gologit

*Eccentric...*

I got your PM. We'll be there on Thursday afternoon. If Bruce or Sandy need anything done on Friday let me know. You have my cell phone number, give me a call when you have time.


----------



## Gologit

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Can't make it!....will be at the Logging conference in Anderson.....but Eccentric, could you help GologitBob keep his chain out of the mud......Hahahahahahaha!



Going to Napa is safer than going to Anderson, Dennis. There aren't any equipment salesmen at Napa. If I go to Napa I won't wind up owing my soul to Peterson Cat. I'm trying to get out of this business and those logging shows are a bad place to be.

And as far as keeping my chain out of the mud...no problem. Us people of normal height can do that easy. Midgets, on the other hand, always have trouble keeping it out of the dirt. You know that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit

ckelp said:


> He needs a one of them tip guards after seeing him at the gtg I donno if he ever ran a saw before:jester:



Pay more attention this time.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> I got your PM. We'll be there on Thursday afternoon. If Bruce or Sandy need anything done on Friday let me know. You have my cell phone number, give me a call when you have time.



Will do Bob. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 2dogs

Got the message Ecc. I will be there Friday afternoon will lots of gear.


----------



## ckelp

aaron, i'd give you some herding cats rep. but apparentley i've given too much to you..
(like rep means a dam thing anymore)


----------



## RandyMac

Friday afternoon for us as well. Have we discussed food yet?


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Friday afternoon for us as well. Have we discussed food yet?



Haven't heard anything about food.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Haven't heard anything about food.



Well it is high time to.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Well it is high time to.



We might be able to spare you a croissant.


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> We might be able to spare you a croissant.



I got a big pot of chili, maybe Annie will bake hamburger buns.


----------



## paccity

i was hoping to head out fri morn, but just got this damn park job extended for 8 more fatties, so hopefully i might be able to drive threw fri night and roll in sat am, worst case i'll leave real early sat morn. and roll in about 9hrs later. i'll try not to be cranky when i get there.


----------



## ft. churchill

I tried to get out of work this weekend, but it wasn't happening. I guess I'm a cowboy and I ride for the brand. I've got to be there for my s.s. and aluminum welding skills. I'll catch ya at the next shindig.


----------



## hdbill

Gologit said:


> Haven't heard anything about food.



Is there anybody doin food for saturday ? Pay per plate is fine by me, better than sardines, dorritos and a hot diet coke


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> No set game plan as of yet. I'll be driving to and from the park each day as well. About a 30-40 minute drive. We can use that choker I'm sure.
> 
> Will PM some info to you folks from Ranger Jones (Sandy) to you guys in a minute. Anyone that's coming to the 'event' that doesn't get a PM from me today PLEASE contact me.



the 3/4" choker was a tad too big to 'stuff' in my trunk (took the car up today) so all I will be bringing is my 14' 1/2" choke and a choke chain along with the 200' cable, etc. I think that sucker is left over from when that area was logged last  There are actually 2 of them but one has a badly spliced loop 'eye' and is not safe to use as is.
If you think the park could use the big one I'll haul it down the next time I take my truck up to Cloverdale.

I also found these two monster blocks in the old, burned out winery press building (property was once part of Mazzini Winery) and wonder if they were used along with the chokers...same 3/4" cable.
View attachment 277759
View attachment 277760
View attachment 277761


I'd estimate well over 75# each...didn't try to lift one off the ground but doubt I could anyway.

anyone have a use for these...or, anyone think they might be worth anything as antiques?


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> i was hoping to head out fri morn, but just got this damn park job extended for 8 more fatties, so hopefully i might be able to drive threw fri night and roll in sat am, worst case i'll leave real early sat morn. and roll in about 9hrs later. i'll try not to be cranky when i get there.



With RandyMac, 2dogs, and me there, how will we be able to tell if _you're_ grumpy?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Gologit said:


> And as far as keeping my chain out of the mud...no problem.



at least you might get a chance...rain on Thus


----------



## Gologit

singinwoodwackr said:


> at least you might get a chance...rain on Thus



Cutting wood in the rain builds character.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Cutting wood in the rain builds character.



did it all day, yup i'm a character.


----------



## 2dogs

Frank and I tried to put together food for the last GTG and nobody was interested. We ate lonely meals alone all by ourselves. Without company.

However I can cook. Pretty muchly anything you guys want. How many pounds of sprouts should I bring? Has Frank Boyer checked in yet? He is a BBQ master. I vote for Frank and his famous pulled pork.


----------



## Frank Boyer

2dogs said:


> Frank and I tried to put together food for the last GTG and nobody was interested. We ate lonely meals alone all by ourselves. Without company.
> 
> However I can cook. Pretty muchly anything you guys want. How many pounds of sprouts should I bring? Has Frank Boyer checked in yet? He is a BBQ master. I vote for Frank and his famous pulled pork.



I'm still thinking about going. Not sure what BBQ is in the freezer, possibly a brisket. How many people will be there Friday and Saturday?

Just got a nasty looking 361 off of CL that could use some TLC and run time. It had been in a barn for a while and was very rusty. Put in a new plug and clean fuel and it started right up. It came without a chain and I need to get one on it. It blew a 170 psi and that was a total surprise.


----------



## Gologit

Frank Boyer said:


> I'm still thinking about going. Not sure what BBQ is in the freezer, possibly a brisket. How many people will be there Friday and Saturday?
> 
> Just got a nasty looking 361 off of CL that could use some TLC and run time. It had been in a barn for a while and was very rusty. Put in a new plug and clean fuel and it started right up. It came without a chain and I need to get one on it. It blew a 170 psi and that was a total surprise.



Eccentric should have a head count. BBQ sounds good to me.


----------



## 2dogs

I prefer a fine cooked gourmet meal but I can eat any crap that fits on a plate. Except pork sausage. Or yams.


----------



## Gologit

No broccoli or brussels sprouts either. Anything else is okay.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Randy, its the new Mac-t ball bearing suspension Im working on it fellas, arrrrrr! Been under the gun, having to hunt to keep pigs of a cattle pasture, hound club work, been behind on saw mainteneance etc. Not whining just sayin Im doing my best, and wanting to be there so Im working on it


----------



## Mastermind

Gologit said:


> No broccoli or brussels sprouts either. Anything else is okay.



Picky picky.....


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah Randy, its the new Mac-t ball bearing suspension Im working on it fellas, arrrrrr! Been under the gun, having to hunt to keep pigs of a cattle pasture, hound club work, been behind on saw mainteneance etc. Not whining just sayin Im doing my best, and wanting to be there so Im working on it



dang pigs...have pretty much rototilled everything on the Cloverdale property  I didnt' see one of the suckers a couple weeks back, however. Time for a pig hunt


----------



## singinwoodwackr

well, heck....if food 'might' be provided I just might pull down the tent and bag and camp Sat night...hate to bring all the cooking gear


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Yeah Cloverdale always has had many of them. If it wasn't for a squealing cattle rancher, we wouldn't pressure that spot so much, don't want to run em all off now, LOL! Jeanne and I looked for property in Cloverdale, at the time it was more than we could afford, but always liked the area.


----------



## Eccentric

paccity said:


> i was hoping to head out fri morn, but just got this damn park job extended for 8 more fatties, so hopefully i might be able to drive threw fri night and roll in sat am, worst case i'll leave real early sat morn. and roll in about 9hrs later. i'll try not to be cranky when i get there.



I'd suggest you grab some Z's after that park job and then burn down early Saturday morning. You're not going to have any fun if you work all day, drive all night, and then expect to stay up with us when you get here...



Gologit said:


> Eccentric should have a head count. BBQ sounds good to me.



A head count is dificult with this one (and the head count I had for the Nov GTG was WAY off). Not everybody has responded or answered up. Also, not everybody is camping. Nearest I can figure, around 8-10 people are camping at the park. Many more plan on making day trips instead. 

If everybody that has expressed intentions of being there during the day shows (counting both campers and day folks), then we've got somewhere around 15-20 people. A late afternoon/early evening group meal would get the 'big group'. Later than that, you'd just have the campers plus the 'night owls' (such as myself) as many folks will be heading home. For a morning meal you'd just have the campers plus any 'early bird' day folks.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

No Sunshine Logging today!.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Eccentric

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No Sunshine Logging today!.......Hahahahahaha!



It's sunny here at the moment. Supposed to shower a bit off and on today thru tomorrow morning or so, and then clear up for the weekend. How's the weather in Chico, Ca right now Dennis?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Raining!.......California logging code.....1st drop is an act of God. 2nd drop is your fault!....and don't let GoLogBob BS you, he's a sunshine logger!


----------



## RandyMac

Pouring down here, cold and breezy. Nearly half an inch since 0800 this morning.
Bringing seasoned hamburger and fresh baked buns.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Yeah Cloverdale always has had many of them. If it wasn't for a squealing cattle rancher, we wouldn't pressure that spot so much, don't want to run em all off now, LOL! Jeanne and I looked for property in Cloverdale, at the time it was more than we could afford, but always liked the area.



the property is for sale 
2000 acres off 128


----------



## hdbill

2dogs said:


> I prefer a fine cooked gourmet meal but I can eat any crap that fits on a plate. Except pork sausage. Or yams.



I will take your helping of pork sausages and yams, 2 of my favorites

Are you bringing my saw ? I should pull in by mid to late morning


----------



## NORMZILLA44

singinwoodwackr said:


> the property is for sale
> 2000 acres off 128


 Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Very sorry to hear that.



yea, was hoping to be able to keep it but the major players (I'm not one of them) decided it was too much work and expense to keep going. o well. hanging on to non-income producing property is hard these days.
I'm hoping it takes several years to find a buyer/buyers


----------



## Frank Boyer

Gologit said:


> Eccentric should have a head count. BBQ sounds good to me.



I probably will not be there. Hopefully next time we can put something together.
Frank


----------



## Eccentric

Frank Boyer said:


> I probably will not be there. Hopefully next time we can put something together.
> Frank



Frank you and the rest of the folks that can't make it this time will be missed. There will be other work days and GTG's at the park however. 

All I ask is that you folks please keep an eye on this thread (keep notifications enabled) so you'll see when future events are talked about.


----------



## RandyMac

Right out of the oven, I tested them, they were good.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Right out of the oven, I tested them, they were good.



Fantastic. What do you folks need me to bring? I'll be bringing some beverages (both adult and unleaded) for after the work is done for the day.


----------



## RandyMac

Condiments.
I grabbed most of a 200 for you, it has carb, linkage and flywheel, the motor is nearly new. Anything else?
Could you bring a small saw, Annie might give a try. You have a 302?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RandyMac said:


> I tested them, they were good.



are there any left? 

I'm bringing my 3 small saws...346s; 16", 18", 16" Earthquake so if someone else wants to wack trees I can only use one at a time...


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, almost two dozen.
A 346 would be great, thank you.


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> Cool Dave. Will be good to see you and the family again.
> 
> Bob95065, Frank Boyer, and Norm PLEASE clear out your PM storage and contact me so I can send you the PM from Ranger Jones with camping info and her phone #. Norm I'll also either forward that email to you (if I still have your email address) or at least text the basic info to you.



Aaron, my PM storage is clear. I lost track of this thread. What weekend are you working at the park?


----------



## hdbill

RandyMac said:


> Yep, almost two dozen.
> A 346 would be great, thank you.


I got a few smaller saws I could bring one or two if needed.
260 Pro with a 24"
346XP with a 28"
Echo 4400 with a 24"
Echo 4600 with a 24'


----------



## 2dogs

hdbill said:


> I will take your helping of pork sausages and yams, 2 of my favorites
> 
> Are you bringing my saw ? I should pull in by mid to late morning



I'll be bringing your saw.


----------



## 2dogs

Bob95065 said:


> Aaron, my PM storage is clear. I lost track of this thread. What weekend are you working at the park?



Tomorrow!


----------



## Eccentric

Bob95065 said:


> Aaron, my PM storage is clear. I lost track of this thread. What weekend are you working at the park?





2dogs said:


> Tomorrow!



Yep.............and PM sent Bob.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Condiments.
> I grabbed most of a 200 for you, it has carb, linkage and flywheel, the motor is nearly new. Anything else?
> Could you bring a small saw, Annie might give a try. You have a 302?



10-4 on the condiments. The 200 will be helpful. I can bring my little Poulan S25-CVA. That's the only 'small' runner I have now. Annie is quite welcome to run it. My Super E-Z's are down right now, as is my Poulan Pro 330. If you bring that Craftsman/Poulan I can most likely get it running with 30 minutes work. Can bring an SXL-AO with a 20" bar if you think Annie would run it.

A CS302 is on my list. Don't have one yet. Bruce does however. I'm bringing my PM700 (24"), SP-81 (32"), 272XP (24" and 28"), S25-CVA (16"), and maybe my 7-10A (24"). You and Annie are welcome to run any of them.


----------



## 056 kid

Damn, I'd like to make it but I'm about 2,650 miles too far away. Actually more like 3,000, but I subtracted for reasonable travel... 
I could bring some Texas pete. A mild hot sauce that will blow the top off anything edible. Especially on fried chicken and in beer mmmmmmmm. Not available on the west coast.....
Have fun yall! Take video! Get drunk!!!


----------



## RandyMac

We will be 10-8 in about half an hour, should be there by 1600.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> We will be 10-8 in about half an hour, should be there by 1600.



Have a safe, uneventful drive. I'll be there sometime in the early afternoon.


----------



## hdbill

Eccentric said:


> 10-4 on the condiments. The 200 will be helpful. I can bring my little Poulan S25-CVA. That's the only 'small' runner I have now. Annie is quite welcome to run it. My Super E-Z's are down right now, as is my Poulan Pro 330. If you bring that Craftsman/Poulan I can most likely get it running with 30 minutes work. Can bring an SXL-AO with a 20" bar if you think Annie would run it.
> 
> A CS302 is on my list. Don't have one yet. Bruce does however. I'm bringing my PM700 (24"), SP-81 (32"), 272XP (24" and 28"), S25-CVA (16"), and maybe my 7-10A (24"). You and Annie are welcome to run any of them.



Im bringin some smaller saws if youall need them, just loaded the 260 Pro, Cs 4400, Bipoulan 3300, and a cs330 top handle. I also loaded up yer 5200. Im gonna try to leave Sac by about 7:00 in the morning


----------



## singinwoodwackr

what time in the morning is everyone meeting...and where? I have the park entrance entered into my gps but I've never been to the park so don't know where everyone is camping.


----------



## sawfun9

I didn't know about the GTG until last week or I had some vacation time I could have used up. Anyway I'd sure love to see a pic of RandyMac running a 346. Have fun guys and please post pictures for those of us who missed it.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> 10-4 on the condiments. The 200 will be helpful. I can bring my little Poulan S25-CVA. That's the only 'small' runner I have now. Annie is quite welcome to run it. My Super E-Z's are down right now, as is my Poulan Pro 330. If you bring that Craftsman/Poulan I can most likely get it running with 30 minutes work. Can bring an SXL-AO with a 20" bar if you think Annie would run it.
> 
> A CS302 is on my list. Don't have one yet. Bruce does however. I'm bringing my PM700 (24"), SP-81 (32"), 272XP (24" and 28"), S25-CVA (16"), and maybe my 7-10A (24"). You and Annie are welcome to run any of them.



Too bad you didn't arrive before I left. I'd have enjoyed seeing you again AND I had a CS302 with me in case anyone wanted to use a smaller saw (and/or wanted to take it home for what I have in it). I'll think of you guys & gals tomorrow while I'm taking down some DFs around the garden. Be safe!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Talked to Aaron earlier, looks like I wont make it. And I am damned bummed out about it. Wish some of us live closer to each other. Want to meet you all very bad. Have to take care of pruning and thining a tree for Jeannes dad tomorrow. Parmeter and me, and Frank has been asking me for about a year, just have not had the time. Where in Napa is this park? I will be in Ukiah, and with the distance don't think it will work.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Talked to Aaron earlier, looks like I wont make it. And I am damned bummed out about it. Wish some of us live closer to each other. Want to meet you all very bad. Have to take care of pruning and thining a tree for Jeannes dad tomorrow. Parmeter and me, and Frank has been asking me for about a year, just have not had the time. Where in Napa is this park? I will be in Ukiah, and with the distance don't think it will work.



https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...67&ei=j98VUfX2MsXrigLfyYGYAw&ved=0CKQBEPwSMAA


----------



## Eccentric

hdbill said:


> Im bringin some smaller saws if youall need them, just loaded the 260 Pro, Cs 4400, Bipoulan 3300, and a cs330 top handle. I also loaded up yer 5200. Im gonna try to leave Sac by about 7:00 in the morning



I'll bring that big Mac for you to look at Bill. My guess is that you'll be there sometime between 8:30-9:00. When you get in head to the day use area straight past where we had the GTG wood. We oughta be working by then, so you'll spot us easily.



singinwoodwackr said:


> what time in the morning is everyone meeting...and where? I have the park entrance entered into my gps but I've never been to the park so don't know where everyone is camping.



What time are you getting there Chris? I believe the trees we will be tackling first will be towards the end of the day use area. Drive in, then keep going straight and you'll find us. The plan is to get started around 8:00AM or so. 

If you get there way before that, then take the first "camping" right after the visitor's center, and head up the hill until you see the bathroom on your right. The folks are camped in the four spaces on the other side of that road from the bathroom. In order going up the hill, first is a white Dodge pickup (2Dogs), next is a silver Toyota Pickup (Gologit), then a red Ford Ranger (SlowP), and finally a sky blue 1968 Falcon wagon (RandyMac). I'm driving a black Ford Ranger (and will be parked in front of Bill's Dodge if we're up at the camp). If you see all these vehicles parked at the visitor's center on the way in, that means we're over in the maintenance area talking with Bruce or Rob.



sawfun9 said:


> I didn't know about the GTG until last week or I had some vacation time I could have used up. Anyway I'd sure love to see a pic of RandyMac running a 346. Have fun guys and please post pictures for those of us who missed it.



Sorry I didn't send out PM's earlier. At first this was just going to be a couple guys getting together and swapping saws/parts/BS, and maybe doing a bit of work. As we got closer to the day it started to grow. Keep an eye on this thread for updates about future word days, GTG's, and such.

Right now Gologit and his wife Clydene (hope I spelled that right), 2Dogs, RandyMac and his wife Annie, and SlowP (and the used dog) are camping at the park. When I got there it was already getting too dark for pics. Will be back there early tomorrow.

It's COLD. I headed home after everybody turned in early (because it was DANG COLD). I'm about 45 minutes from the park. Will try to sneak some pics of Randy running something small and foreign. He didn't bring any saws, so he'll be using ours. I wager Randy will be spending most of the time running one of my Macs.



atpchas said:


> Too bad you didn't arrive before I left. I'd have enjoyed seeing you again AND I had a CS302 with me in case anyone wanted to use a smaller saw (and/or wanted to take it home for what I have in it). I'll think of you guys & gals tomorrow while I'm taking down some DFs around the garden. Be safe!



Yep. I got tied up at home (again) and didn't get there until around 4:30. You going to make it back up on Sunday? We'll miss you tomorrow. We can talk about that CS302 later.



NORMZILLA44 said:


> Talked to Aaron earlier, looks like I wont make it. And I am damned bummed out about it. Wish some of us live closer to each other. Want to meet you all very bad. Have to take care of pruning and thining a tree for Jeannes dad tomorrow. Parmeter and me, and Frank has been asking me for about a year, just have not had the time. Where in Napa is this park? I will be in Ukiah, and with the distance don't think it will work.



Norm it's closer than you think. It's at the extreme NW end of the Napa Valley. About 5 miles south of Calistoga and 7 miles north of St Helena. Right on HWY128. Off of 101, I take Mark West Springs/Porter Creek road until it hits Petrified Forest road, then hang a left and head into Calistoga. Hang a right on 128 and drive south until the park comes up on the right. It's about .5 miles past the "Welcome To Napa Valley" sign.

If you can't make it don't sweat it too much Norm. There will be other work days and GTG's. The 'official' GTG will be on the first weekend of November. Also, there may well be another PNW GTG in Oregon in June. Will keep you posted on that one too.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> What time are you getting there Chris? I believe the trees we will be tackling first will be towards the end of the day use area. Drive in, then keep going straight and you'll find us. The plan is to get started around 8:00AM or so.
> 
> If you get there way before that, then take the first "camping" right after the visitor's center, and head up the hill until you see the bathroom on your right. The folks are camped in the four spaces on the other side of that road from the bathroom. In order going up the hill, first is a white Dodge pickup (2Dogs), next is a silver Toyota Pickup (Gologit), then a red Ford Ranger (SlowP), and finally a sky blue 1968 Falcon wagon (RandyMac). I'm driving a black Ford Ranger (and will be parked in front of Bill's Dodge if we're up at the camp). If you see all these vehicles parked at the visitor's center on the way in, that means we're over in the maintenance area talking with Bruce or Rob.



I'll try to make it by then. I'm in a green Tacoma...somewhat modified


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Cody's unit is HQed at Ft Lewis so that is where the 4th LSB (or CSB) may end up.



Pretty sure I cruised the sale unit for that construction a couple of years ago. It's getting to where every sale means more people here. Military gentrification?



056 kid said:


> I could bring some Texas pete. A mild hot sauce that will blow the top off anything edible. Especially on fried chicken and in beer mmmmmmmm.



ARGGGHH we had that stuff on The Boat and I'm not sure it has been long enough that I could eat it again. Some foods need their "flavor" covered up, and the cover takes the blame...


----------



## BrocLuno

Gologit said:


> Is Ranger Sandy going to save us some camping spots? We're bringing our trailer and so is Slowp. Don't know about the rest of the guys.



Yes, you'all have comped spots. Just check in with whoever is on duty and they'll help get you settled.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

singinwoodwackr said:


> I'll try to make it by then. I'm in a green Tacoma...somewhat modified


 Dual port muffler? LOL! And thanks for the map brother! Aaron your right I know where that is not too far! How u guys do today? I just got home an hour ago, thanks to the Parmter brothers, we got that treed done for jeanne's dad!


----------



## paccity

:msp_sad: hope every one is safe and having a good time.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

got more done then Sandy expected  dropped several hazard trees, cut them up and chipped the brush. I have no idea what's in store for tomorrow  I didn't get pics but Slow did.


----------



## ckelp

it was good seeing everyone i wish i was able to stay, heck even the wife had a good time..
and dam you randy for makeing me take a pice of plastic to the trash can.. don't worry it come around and bite you in the rear


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry Dave, but it had your name on it.

It was great to see the crew.

Just got home, good fast trip until we got north of Big Lagoon, there were many sudden patches of dense ground fog and sudden dense patches of Elk, a couple times, both at the same time.
I ran saws for about ten minutes, miniature Huskys and some sort of small stihl, good limbing saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Randy, glad you made it home safe, and sorry I missed the meet up my friend.


----------



## ckelp

i think brucey may have crated a monster


----------



## RandyMac

ckelp said:


> i think brucey may have crated a monster



He put something in a box?


----------



## ckelp

RandyMac said:


> He put something in a box?



it's more like he opened a box owned by an ol' hag


----------



## Eccentric

Thank you everybody who made the long drives to the park and shared their expertise, hard work, and fellowship with us. MUCH appreciated!

I am terribly sorry that I could not head out to the park and help out again today. Some family issues came up and kept me here. I hope you all enjoyed yourselves and will be back again.


----------



## paccity

Eccentric said:


> Thank you everybody who made the long drives to the park and shared their expertise, hard work, and fellowship with us. MUCH appreciated!
> 
> I am terribly sorry that I could not head out to the park and help out again today. Some family issues came up and kept me here. I hope you all enjoyed yourselves and will be back again.



glad it turned out ok. wish i would have been there, but crap happen's as i explained on the phone , there is always nov. plus if everything works out i'll take a slow amble down next weekend for three or four day's . need to see the vid Aarron.


----------



## sawfun9

Any pictures?


----------



## Eccentric

sawfun9 said:


> Any pictures?



I have a few that are uploading now. Patty and Bob shot most of the pics and video.......and they're still at the park. They may not be home for another day or two at least.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac running his new favorite saw.


----------



## Eccentric

*The gang watching SlowP make Der Skanderhoovian candle.*


----------



## sawfun9

Cool pic's, thanks.


----------



## 2dogs

I had my iphone with me most of the time and never took a pic.

Randy I ended up with the hamburger container. Do you need it soon or is the next GTG OK? BTW the burger and buns were fantastic. I had some for breakfast and there was enough left over for dinner for Cody and Amanda.

We had a great time BTW. I know Ranger Sandy was extremely happy. We saved her probably $5,000.00 over what a tree service would have charged. There is MUCH more work to do in the park. Maybe Broc or someone else can set up work days every three months or so and those of us available can sign up and help. I think adopting a park is a good idea. Maybe the idea could be put into play elsewhere in the country. Just don't use AS as a reference.

It was great to see professionals run a saw. Gologit, Randy Mac, slowp, their skills shined through. Everyone I saw running a saw did a great job. And this time I didn't try to "help" Gologit.

But even better than the skills was the conversation. Whenever the saws were off the conversation was uplifting and friendly. Chris took the time to show me his truck, Aaron's knowledge of old magnesium is extensive, Dave showed off his lovely family, HDBill and I talked trucks and saws till he had to leave. Annie is obviously very creative and Randy has more stories, and broken bones, than anyone know. Bob and Clydene (sp?) made me feel at home in a campground and slowp is charming and smart and given an opening downright sassy. Don't mess with her. Just sayin.

Heck, even the dogs were great. TUD was a hoot. 

Looking forward to more GTGs.


----------



## 2dogs

I forgot to mention beware of TUD's laser vision. There was the proof.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sounds like you boys and gals had a good time. Looking forward to more pics and videos!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> I forgot to mention beware of TUD's laser vision. There was the proof.



speaking of 'proof'...was that bottle empty by the time you got back Sat evening? 

the next time I come to one of these and you're there as well I'll know to leave most of my gear home as unneeded 

Had a great time Sat...think I over did it a tad so bugged out for Sun. Note to self for next time....work half day and goof off around camp the rest of the time 

thanks Randy Mac for fixing my crappy face cut...that was embarasing


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric said:


> RandyMac running his new favorite saw.



LOL!!
That was a pretty good limbing saw.


----------



## Gologit

It was a good GTG...work party...whatever label they want to use. We got a lot done. Thanks to Aptchas for helping me with the DF on Friday.

2dogs is a lot easier to work with than he thinks he is.:msp_biggrin: He brought a ton of good rigging and we put a lot of it to use on Saturday and Sunday. His ideas on how to rig and pull some of the trickier ones made the job go a lot easier. We had some good people on saw, people who knew how to work in messes like that, and it made for smooth, productive cutting. 

My wife took some pictures of us taking down a jackstrawed bear trap and Slowp got some good video of a jackstrawed hangup that 2dogs and I did on Sunday. We won't be home 'til Wednesday and I'll post the pictures then. 

And for the guy that asked when Slowp was going to put down the camera and pick up a saw....I kept track, she spent a lot more time cutting than filming. On Sunday especially. 

You guys that couldn't pry your poor tired bodies out of bed for Sunday missed out. Slowp, 2dogs, and I did a removal in the walk-in camp area. There was enough wood in that for everybody to have a turn. We left most of it in log lengths.

Later on that morning, Ranger Sandy, Slowp, and I drove out toward the far back of the park, hiked in a half mile or so, (uphill and steep both ways I think) and took out a fair sized DF that had bridged a hiking trail and a creek. The hikers were having to duck under the log to get through so we cut them a pathway. Slowp's Barbie saw came in handy to help me out of a bind. It must have been all the bling on her saw that kept it from hanging up.

I'd like to send thanks to Ranger Sandy and Rob at the park. They went out of their way to make sure we had everything we needed and that we had a good time. Saturday evening's campfire conversations were the best ever. RandyMac and Annie brought some good groceries and we actually got him to run a saw that wasn't yellow.

We're in Fortuna tonight and when we finally get home I'll post some pictures.


----------



## Gologit

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Raining!.......California logging code.....1st drop is an act of God. 2nd drop is your fault!....and don't let GoLogBob BS you, he's a sunshine logger!



Dennis, you should have been there. We needed somebody with a size seventeen neck and a size three hat to act as a human snatch block and part time slow moving haul back that could make lots of noise when called for.

You didn't show up and nobody else there had those particular qualifications...we had to cancel the job.


----------



## sgrizz

opcorn:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RandyMac said:


> LOL!!
> That was a pretty good limbing saw.



Well, I said, 'grab a saw'... figured you take the 24 or the 32 
what size bar did you usually use in the woods?


----------



## Eccentric

Dammit. You folks sure had a lot more fun than I did on Sunday. Wish I could have been there...:bang:


----------



## RandyMac

singinwoodwackr said:


> Well, I said, 'grab a saw'... figured you take the 24 or the 32
> what size bar did you usually use in the woods?



Usually nothing less than 36", I thought it was a 044 or 460 maybe, was told later it was bigger, still it is a good limber.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RandyMac said:


> Usually nothing less than 36", I thought it was a 044 or 460 maybe, was told later it was bigger, still it is a good limber.



that one is either a late '90s or early '00s 066 I got on ebay a few years back...for cheap . The other with a 32 is my original 066mag from '92...still going strong


----------



## thomas1

RandyMac said:


> Usually nothing less than 36", I thought it was a 044 or 460 maybe, was told later it was bigger, still it is a good limber.



Randy, when did you stop logging, full time?


----------



## Trx250r180

RandyMac said:


> Usually nothing less than 36", I thought it was a 044 or 460 maybe, was told later it was bigger, still it is a good limber.



how did ya like the plastic saw ?


----------



## RandyMac

thomas1 said:


> Randy, when did you stop logging, full time?



I went to small projects/weekends in '87, I had a major boo-boo in '86, it took awhile to realize that I was done with full-time.



trx250r180 said:


> how did ya like the plastic saw ?



It seemed solid enough, but both it and the Huskys felt very foreign.


----------



## BrocLuno

*So much thanks, it was great ...*

Sorry I was committed elsewhere and I had/have a bum arm for a while. It was really great for you'all to come in out of your way and help out. The Park is running on mostly volunteers with expertise and you'all surely fit that bill 

We are down to one Hazard Tree left and that is waiting on the boom truck. That's a soon - we're getting the power setup to weld the exhaust (wire feed) and then off to the "field tests".

It's so great to see you 'all and have this come together. I always had a feeling that the State was not doing particularly well by the tax-payers and the public by being so completely contract oriented. Not to say that local arborists did not benefit, but one of the points of a Park is sharing. You'all demonstrate the idea of sharing so well it ought to be a movie or something. Sharing good times, work ideas & techniques, saws & gear, and best of all - camaraderie :msp_biggrin:

Like Aaron, I'm a bit peeved that I was elsewhere. I really missed you'all and the campfire camaraderie looks to have been excellent. 

I hope we can start filming actual techniques and do voice overs for our "museum and interpretive program"?? I hate to see good work not get recorded so we can share with the youngsters and youth coming of age. It'll be really great when we can assemble "the crew" and actually teach a group of young folks how to do it right and safely. I think that day is not too far off ...

As for the idea of adopting other Parks - it's a great idea - but, I do have to warn you that if it's a State Park it may not happen. The releases and County volunteer forms you signed with secondary insurance let you work with dangerous power tools. The State has a firm policy against that sort of activity through their cooperating agreements. So unless it's a National Park, County/City, or one that is being run by an outside group - the idea probably can't go too far  (yet :bang: )

However, saying all that - you'all are setting the real model for how it might be done elsewhere. We are all pretty sure it will catch on. Citizen involvement in Parks needs to grow. They have been left to the bureaucrats for way too long. They are your Parks and this is the perfect example of how things might work in a better world. You are appreciated no end  

Thanks so much; Broc, Sandy, Rob, Aaron and all of the gang. See you next time


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> It seemed solid enough, but both it and the Huskys felt very foreign.



Run Bob's Sling'r-built 660 if you get the chance. It's a brute.


----------



## 056 kid

madhatte said:


> Run Bob's Sling'r-built 660 if you get the chance. It's a brute.



I'm ready for one. My 660 has lasted much longer than expected, and she is getting a little tired now.


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Run Bob's Sling'r-built 660 if you get the chance. It's a brute.



I'd have to paint it yellow or he wouldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Run Bob's Sling'r-built 660 if you get the chance. It's a brute.





Gologit said:


> I'd have to paint it yellow or he wouldn't take it seriously.



I ran that Slinger'd 660 last November. So far it's the only Stihl that has impressed me. Now if I could just get Bob to run an 82cc Mac...


----------



## RandyMac

I ran it at Spotted Owl's GTG, it quit oiling and stopped cutting.






The same thing happened last Saturday with some whiz bang orange saw.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

The 660 Stihl was the hardest to let go, when I went all husky. Though the husky is a preference thing for me. The 66's are dam good saws, especially if one could impress Aaron:msp_w00t:


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Pretty country in that pic Randy! And Yep Stihl saws with stock oilers, have to be gentle on em LOL!


----------



## RandyMac

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pretty country in that pic Randy! And Yep Stihl saws with stock oilers, have to be gentle on em LOL!



No pushy button, was disappointed.

That was up in Orygun, by Willamina, very pleasant country.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Awesome place it looks. I agree on push buttons I think all saws of a certain class should have em. My huskies you almost have to turn the oilers down, I love it way it should be.


----------



## 056 kid

Lmao Randy.
I ran my 797 for a day or so a while back in some larger timber. I was really surprised how well that refrigerator with a handlebar felt and handled. Matching cuts was natural, uncannily natural. If yellow was still alive and well in LA, I would run them no doubts at all. Just to be able to run a real saw from America would thrill me. I like that meanness they have about them, keeps you sharp and thinking as a faller should.


----------



## 056 kid

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Pretty country in that pic Randy! And Yep Stihl saws with stock oilers, have to be gentle on em LOL!



Yep, get a little to impatient with clutch drum installation and there goes the little metal rod that drives the oiled. My 084 does have a push button which ahh like.


----------



## madhatte

It really is stupid that modern saws don't have a manual oiler override. It's not like they weigh much, and it's not like science got so good friction disappeared.


----------



## Eccentric

NORMZILLA44 said:


> The 660 Stihl was the hardest to let go, when I went all husky. Though the husky is a preference thing for me. The 66's are dam good saws, especially if one could impress Aaron:msp_w00t:



Norm you've gotta remember that Bob's 660 is *not* stock. 



madhatte said:


> It really is stupid that modern saws don't have a manual oiler override. It's not like they weigh much, and it's not like science got so good friction disappeared.



I agree 100%. The 660, 880, 3120XP, 390XP, 2188, 395XP, and 9010 would all be MUCH improved with the addition of a real MO pump (not just a 'push for max flow' button). Same for the older 181/281/288 Huskys, the 4200-8500 Poulans, and the 540/8800 Homelites among others. In addition to the control over oil flow, it also gives imediate notice of an empty oil tank. Thumbing air...


----------



## singinwoodwackr

BrocLuno said:


> Sorry I was committed elsewhere and I had/have a bum arm for a while. It was really great for you'all to come in out of your way and help out. The Park is running on mostly volunteers with expertise and you'all surely fit that bill
> 
> We are down to one Hazard Tree left and that is waiting on the boom truck. That's a soon - we're getting the power setup to weld the exhaust (wire feed) and then off to the "field tests".
> 
> It's so great to see you 'all and have this come together. I always had a feeling that the State was not doing particularly well by the tax-payers and the public by being so completely contract oriented. Not to say that local arborists did not benefit, but one of the points of a Park is sharing. You'all demonstrate the idea of sharing so well it ought to be a movie or something. Sharing good times, work ideas & techniques, saws & gear, and best of all - camaraderie :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Like Aaron, I'm a bit peeved that I was elsewhere. I really missed you'all and the campfire camaraderie looks to have been excellent.
> 
> I hope we can start filming actual techniques and do voice overs for our "museum and interpretive program"?? I hate to see good work not get recorded so we can share with the youngsters and youth coming of age. It'll be really great when we can assemble "the crew" and actually teach a group of young folks how to do it right and safely. I think that day is not too far off ...
> 
> As for the idea of adopting other Parks - it's a great idea - but, I do have to warn you that if it's a State Park it may not happen. The releases and County volunteer forms you signed with secondary insurance let you work with dangerous power tools. The State has a firm policy against that sort of activity through their cooperating agreements. So unless it's a National Park, County/City, or one that is being run by an outside group - the idea probably can't go too far  (yet :bang: )
> 
> However, saying all that - you'all are setting the real model for how it might be done elsewhere. We are all pretty sure it will catch on. Citizen involvement in Parks needs to grow. They have been left to the bureaucrats for way too long. They are your Parks and this is the perfect example of how things might work in a better world. You are appreciated no end
> 
> Thanks so much; Broc, Sandy, Rob, Aaron and all of the gang. See you next time



I assume the St park system will eventually incorporate the same 'certification' for chainsaws that the FS has. The biggest problem with this is the travel distance and 2-3 days of "instruction" that gets you the 'ok' to use a saw doing any volunteer trail maintenance. Most of us could probably teach the damn course but that means nothing to the feds...sigh. We should enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Where's Slowp with the pics and vids?

My personal theory - she and the Used Dog are working their way north putting up signs all along the OR/WA border that read:

State Closed Ahead

This Means You

Turn Back Now

Nothing To See Here Folks, Please Move Along.

Idaho - Not Just For Gun Nuts Anymore!


----------



## Eccentric

Steve NW WI said:


> Where's Slowp with the pics and vids?
> 
> My personal theory - she and the Used Dog are working their way north putting up signs all along the OR/WA border that read:
> 
> State Closed Ahead
> 
> This Means You
> 
> Turn Back Now
> 
> Nothing To See Here Folks, Please Move Along.
> 
> Idaho - Not Just For Gun Nuts Anymore!



LOL.

Whatever their mission is............I doubt that Patty and the used dog are back in home base yet. Bob and his wife are still on the road as well. We'll just have to be patient....


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> LOL.
> 
> Whatever their mission is............I doubt that Patty and the used dog are back in home base yet. Bob and his wife are still on the road as well. We'll just have to be patient....



We're leaving Fortuna this morning and should be home tonight. With any luck I'll get some pictures up by this weekend.


----------



## thomas1

Gologit said:


> We're leaving Fortuna this morning and should be home tonight. With any luck I'll get some pictures up by this weekend.



That'll still be 3 weeks faster than the circus bear on the first go round. oke:


----------



## Eccentric

thomas1 said:


> That'll still be 3 weeks faster than the circus bear on the first go round. oke:



Once again you prove that polar bears have no sense of the passage of time....


----------



## slowp

I just got home a bit ago. Right now, the priorities are to rewinterize the Pointy Trailer because it still is winter here...although oddly, no rain at the moment. 

Brookings was excellent and summery. It was hard to leave. The typical PNW weather began at Bandon and lasted until Astoria, today. That's where the wipers were turned off. 

The trip went well, I was just sick of my dirty trailer last night and would have needed a trip to a laundry if the stay went longer. 

The Used Dog was happy to get home too. The Grapple Cat is happy and fat and was in attack the dog mode. Well, out to do more unloading and draining. 

Thanks for putting it on. It was good to be in Summer for a few days. Now, out to the mess! Oh, Ranger Sandy has pictures of the big one we bucked up on Sunday after a gentle walk in the woods to get to it.
Hmmm, I need to see if my boots dried out.


----------



## 2dogs

I forgot I have Ranger Sandy's pic and videos in my phone. I'll see if I can download them to the computer.


----------



## slowp

[video=youtube_share;AAiJ8TPzE8s]http://youtu.be/AAiJ8TPzE8s[/video]


----------



## 2dogs

That was a very good example of mis-matched cuts. I missed my gunning cut by 3". I missed my lay by a few feet too. At least I made it hit the ground. It is now firewood for next season.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> That was a very good example of mis-matched cuts. I missed my gunning cut by 3". I missed my lay by a few feet too. At least I made it hit the ground. It is now firewood for next season.



How come SlowP never takes pictures of us when we're doing it _right?_ :msp_rolleyes:






















Never mind, don't answer that.


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> How come SlowP never takes pictures of us when we're doing it _right?_ :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, don't answer that.



Yeah. We best let this conversation die.


----------



## RandyMac

2dogs said:


> Yeah. We best let this conversation die.



Thinking of finding the *other* video.


----------



## thomas1

RandyMac said:


> Thinking of finding the *other* video.



Tease.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> That was a very good example of mis-matched cuts. I missed my gunning cut by 3". I missed my lay by a few feet too. At least I made it hit the ground. It is now firewood for next season.



at least your face cut was better than mine


----------



## RandyMac

singinwoodwackr said:


> at least your face cut was better than mine



it had the desired result.


----------



## slowp

[video=youtube_share;0mGNdr4cE0A]http://youtu.be/0mGNdr4cE0A[/video]


----------



## slowp

This one should have been posted before the prior one. The attack on the mess begins.

[video=youtube_share;jdg9MoIxxbU]http://youtu.be/jdg9MoIxxbU[/video]


----------



## Trx250r180

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;AAiJ8TPzE8s]http://youtu.be/AAiJ8TPzE8s[/video]



you missed the truck :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;0mGNdr4cE0A]http://youtu.be/0mGNdr4cE0A[/video]



looks like the top was hung up in other trees ,did you have equipment to pull on it with to get rest of way down ?


----------



## 2dogs

This was a blowdown and was still anchored by the root plate. Gologit cut it free and then took a few lengths off the bottom so we could pull the tree out with a pickup truck.


----------



## Gologit

trx250r180 said:


> looks like the top was hung up in other trees ,did you have equipment to pull on it with to get rest of way down ?



Yup. We crippled it up the best we could and then hooked it to 2dogs' Dodge. There were some deadfall and we cut those out so the butt would have a skid path. There were three trees all hung together and they came out of there pretty good. Noisy, too. RandyMac would have liked it.

2dogs is a pretty good rigger...for an old guy. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Yup. We crippled it up the best we could and then hooked it to 2dogs' Dodge. There were some deadfall and we cut those out so the butt would have a skid path. There were three trees all hung together and they came out of there pretty good. Noisy, too. RandyMac would have liked it.
> 
> 2dogs is a pretty good rigger...for an old guy. :msp_biggrin:



i took one down real similar to that one couple weeks ago ,wind blew a fir and uprooted it ,the top was wedged in 3 other trees ,it slid off the stump and stuck in the ground just like this one did ,a choker ,a chain and a backhoe bucket ,was able to pull on the bottom till it fell between the trees ,(and my stupid move of the day , i got my bar stuck on my back cut ,went to grab another saw and wedges to cut myself out ,filled up the gas and oil ,had my first flip cap experience hiking back in the woods ,oil down my back rh shoulder and back of right pantleg ,of course you dont feel the oil soak through till the saw is all out )


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> ,filled up the gas and oil ,had my first flip cap experience hiking back in the woods ,oil down my back rh shoulder and back of right pantleg ,of course you dont feel the oil soak through till the saw is all out )



I hear that, now i flip the saw over a couple of times, on the ground, before slinging the saw over my shoulder. I guess now the only plus is that i have a couple of dedicated saw sweatshirts


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Gologit said:


> 2dogs is a pretty good rigger...for an old guy. :msp_biggrin:




My dad operated massively huge cranes to load and unload U.S. Navy ships at N.A.S. Alameda for many years. Can't do it without good riggers.

Good to see good deeds being done at a GTG.


----------



## thomas1

slowp said:


> This one should have been posted before the prior one. The attack on the mess begins.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;jdg9MoIxxbU]http://youtu.be/jdg9MoIxxbU[/video]



Your beginnings look like my endings.


----------



## madhatte

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> My dad operated massively huge cranes to load and unload U.S. Navy ships at N.A.S. Alameda for many years. Can't do it without good riggers.



An UNREP looks EXACTLY like cable logging, carriage and all!


----------



## Eccentric

trx250r180 said:


> you missed the truck :msp_wink:



That's an optical illusion. The truck isn't actually behind the tree (as in it wouldn't get squashed if the tree fell towards the back cut). It's much further up the road than it looks there...


----------



## 2dogs

RandyMac said:


> Thinking of finding the *other* video.



Hey she said she was 18 and it was OK with her mother. Her name was Courtney something.


----------



## slowp

[video=youtube_share;adIXCJtJsvc]http://youtu.be/adIXCJtJsvc[/video]The yarding process begins. Now, I must go for a badly needed walk. I won't pack a saw this time.


----------



## thomas1

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;adIXCJtJsvc]http://youtu.be/adIXCJtJsvc[/video]The yarding process begins. Now, I must go for a badly needed walk. I won't pack a saw this time.



Was Bob starting the Macarena at the end?


----------



## Gologit

thomas1 said:


> Was Bob starting the Macarena at the end?



Nope. Those were secret logger hand signals meaning the ####ing thing hung up on a ####ing deadfall and now we'll ####ing stop for a minute while I get a ####ing saw and cut the ####er out.

Macarena? Isn't that some kind of cookie with too much coconut on it?


----------



## Trx250r180

much different than randymacs hand signals :msp_wink:


----------



## Blazin

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;0mGNdr4cE0A]http://youtu.be/0mGNdr4cE0A[/video]



I was waiting for that shoulder buster to get you :msp_scared:, take the side load off first Mr. moderator :msp_razz: You did good at any rate


----------



## Gologit

Blazin said:


> I was waiting for that shoulder buster to get you :msp_scared:, take the side load off first Mr. moderator :msp_razz: You did good at any rate



Okay Mom, we'll be careful. :msp_rolleyes:

Look at it again...there wasn't any real danger.


----------



## slowp

The yarder crew at work. This is why two sets of suspenders were being worn......:msp_smile:

[video=youtube_share;adIXCJtJsvc]http://youtu.be/adIXCJtJsvc[/video]


----------



## Blazin

Gologit said:


> Okay Mom, we'll be careful. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Look at it again...there wasn't any real danger.



This time....I worry about our heritage, be careful is all I'm saying, you got some stuff to do yet


----------



## RandyMac

Doing what I do best, standing around flapping my jaw.


----------



## 056 kid

RandyMac said:


> Doing what I do best, standing around flapping my jaw.



Quit makin shade and get to work


----------



## slowp

This tree did as it was predicted to do. 

[video=youtube;mZ4IDipfsNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ4IDipfsNI&feature=share&list=UU9mFXlXjEJvJoCImQvFXVSg[/video]


----------



## slowp

Then it was brought down.

[video=youtube_share;JO_Tdyfp9Ok]http://youtu.be/JO_Tdyfp9Ok[/video]


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Good stuff all, looked like a great time, and some headache LOL! Like doing county work all hazard, all a pain in the ass:msp_w00t: Not many straight either. Good work all.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Good stuff all, looked like a great time, and some headache LOL! Like doing county work all hazard, all a pain in the ass:msp_w00t: Not many straight either. Good work all.



they weren't all that bad...Dogs had a "real" truck.


----------



## 2dogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> they weren't all that bad...Dogs had a "real" truck.



SWW has a serious Toyota crawler. He has more money in axels than I do in my whole truck. My truck is just heavier. 

BTW Chris, aka SWW, is a really nice guy. He speaks nicely about everyone and can joke about himself. I'm looking forward to working with him again. I just hope he can sing around a campfire without acompa... accocpanym...accompaniment. I know he would be great singing Patty's pagan songs. The naked dancing part I'm not so sure about. Chris I'm assuming you have a helmet with horns right?


----------



## NORMZILLA44

2dogs said:


> SWW has a serious Toyota crawler. He has more money in axels than I do in my whole truck. My truck is just heavier.
> 
> BTW Chris, aka SWW, is a really nice guy. He speaks nicely about everyone and can joke about himself. I'm looking forward to working with him again. I just hope he can sing around a campfire without acompa... accocpanym...accompaniment. I know he would be great singing Patty's pagan songs. The naked dancing part I'm not so sure about. Chris I'm assuming you have a helmet with horns right?


 Let me guess, 4 or 5 transfer case, to match the axles:msp_rolleyes: Just kiddin SWW! Wait till I finally make it, campfire tales indeed, and whiskey for my friends


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> SWW has a serious Toyota crawler. He has more money in axels than I do in my whole truck. My truck is just heavier.
> 
> BTW Chris, aka SWW, is a really nice guy. He speaks nicely about everyone and can joke about himself. I'm looking forward to working with him again. I just hope he can sing around a campfire without acompa... accocpanym...accompaniment. I know he would be great singing Patty's pagan songs. The naked dancing part I'm not so sure about. Chris I'm assuming you have a helmet with horns right?



hmm, nobody asked me to sing 
dang, you got your truck for cheap 

helmet with horns...will have to look through the pics I have. what, the long haired guy with broadsword isn't enough? 
Sig is from Tannhauser a few years back.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Let me guess, 4 or 5 transfer case, to match the axles:msp_rolleyes: Just kiddin SWW! Wait till I finally make it, campfire tales indeed, and whiskey for my friends



Stock 2.57:1 tcase + 4.7:1 crawl box + 5.29 gears  rig is designed to go s....l.....o....w...... 

Next time I bring the camping gear!


----------



## slowp

All of us good Scandihoovians have helmets (not to be confused with hardhats) with horns in our homes.
Mine is in a closet somewhere. 

The last night, we three diehards left had a different style of Scandihoovian Candle. It was Gologit built.

Here are some still pictures but not of candles.

View attachment 279344
View attachment 279345
View attachment 279346


----------



## Steve NW WI

slowp said:


> All of us good Scandihoovians have helmets (not to be confused with hardhats) with horns in our homes.
> Mine is in a closet somewhere.
> 
> The last night, we three diehards left had a different style of Scandihoovian Candle. It was Gologit built.
> 
> Here are some still pictures but not of candles.



What do ya call that, a reverse barberchair?

I am a good, lutefisk eating Norwegian, but I don't have a helmet, for fear of being associated with that football team across the river in MN.


----------



## slowp

That tree was the one that was leaning HARD and almost resting in another tree. In fact, the video of it is on and is the first tree of the day. It went as planned, right into the leave tree and hung up. There was no other way to do it with what we had. The tree went into the other, then 2 dogs hooked it up to a rope which was rigged through a block, and pulled it over. I think he did a great job--the sign did not get smashed, nor did the little traffic control stobs, nobody got hurt, so all goals were met.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Thanks. I watched the vids, just didn't associate the two.

Thanks again to all of you for the volunteer work, and for putting up the pics and videos!


----------



## 2dogs

Steve NW WI said:


> What do ya call that, a reverse barberchair?
> 
> I am a good, lutefisk eating Norwegian, but I don't have a helmet, for fear of being associated with that football team across the river in MN.


u

That's OK we will rent you a helmet if you supply the cheese. No insurance please.


----------



## Blazin

2dogs said:


> u
> 
> That's OK we will rent you a helmet if you supply the cheese. No insurance please.



How'd you git that dent in yer left rear door is the question


----------



## 2dogs

Blazin said:


> How'd you git that dent in yer left rear door is the question



I have a dent in my door?


----------



## Blazin

2dogs said:


> I have a dent in my door?



No, like I say "what"


----------



## 2dogs

Blazin said:


> No, like I say "what" r



Dude I am totally lost here. What are you talking about?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> I have a dent in my door?



One of my door dents came from this:
View attachment 279452
View attachment 279453
View attachment 279454

Rubicon trail, Soup bowl, '09

what's your excuse?


----------



## Blazin

2dogs said:


> Dude I am totally lost here. What are you talking about?



Correction....Box side. Thought it was in the back door at first look :msp_razz:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

singinwoodwackr said:


> One of my door dents came from this:
> View attachment 279452
> View attachment 279453
> View attachment 279454
> 
> Rubicon trail, Soup bowl, '09
> 
> what's your excuse?



The Rubicon 4WD Trail is cheating. My friends and I park our vehicles at Loon Lake and backpack towards Desolation Wilderness from there.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> The Rubicon 4WD Trail is cheating. My friends and I park our vehicles at Loon Lake and backpack towards Desolation Wilderness from there.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



ever check out the' stair steps' in your neck o the woods? 
View attachment 279534
View attachment 279535
View attachment 279536


from the driver's perspective all you see to the sides is sky


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

singinwoodwackr said:


> ever check out the' stair steps' in your neck o the woods?
> View attachment 279534
> View attachment 279535
> View attachment 279536
> 
> 
> from the driver's perspective all you see to the sides is sky



*You may be a four wheeler if... 
you've invested enough in your rig to buy a mercedes and it still looks like crap.*
:hmm3grin2orange:


No stairsteps. Have driven plenty of steep, white-knuckle, 4-Lo only, trails while deer hunting at Fort Hunter Liggett. My son owns a 78 Toyota FJ40 Landcruiser, several dirt bikes and rides them all the time from his house near Weimar. Pozo is a trip. The pics of dead outlaws hung from the oak tree in front of the Pozo Saloon back in the days when it was a stagecoach station is a trip.

March97…


----------



## NORMZILLA44

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> The Rubicon 4WD Trail is cheating. My friends and I park our vehicles at Loon Lake and backpack towards Desolation Wilderness from there.
> :hmm3grin2orange:


 Jeannes dad, and his group of friends, and his hunting group. All took there four wheelers, the atv ones. Honda 350 4x4's. Up the rubicon, some spots they went around on some of the chicken trails. They told me it was quite an experince, and overall one of the hardest runs they ever made. I don't think those guys completed all of it either and man those guys can ride. Many probably thought they were crazy. I wonder how many try on four wheelers.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Doing what I do best, standing around flapping my jaw.



Flappin' jaws? UNIMAGINABLE. What have you done with the REAL RandyMac?


----------



## ckelp

singinwoodwackr said:


> One of my door dents came from this:
> View attachment 279452
> View attachment 279453
> View attachment 279454
> 
> Rubicon trail, Soup bowl, '09
> 
> what's your excuse?



the question remains, can you get up over the 8" curb at the mall?



madhatte said:


> Flappin' jaws? UNIMAGINABLE. What have you done with the REAL RandyMac?



he's lying, he just sat there smoking and giving everyone the #### you look while anne drank all of 2dogs buze


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jeannes dad, and his group of friends, and his hunting group. All took there four wheelers, the atv ones. Honda 350 4x4's. Up the rubicon, some spots they went around on some of the chicken trails. They told me it was quite an experince, and overall one of the hardest runs they ever made. I don't think those guys completed all of it either and man those guys can ride. Many probably thought they were crazy. I wonder how many try on four wheelers.



Sometimes, life is better in the slow lane. As soon as the snow melts enough for backpacking on the foot trails, we enjoy fishing for trout in the small lakes up there. Nothing tastes better than fresh-caught trout grilled over a bed of coals. A 14-inch native trout will make one forget all of their troubles.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ckelp said:


> the question remains, can you get up over the 8" curb at the mall?



yes, but I have to throw it in compound-stupid low and lock both axles.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Jeannes dad, and his group of friends, and his hunting group. All took there four wheelers, the atv ones. Honda 350 4x4's. Up the rubicon, some spots they went around on some of the chicken trails. They told me it was quite an experince, and overall one of the hardest runs they ever made. I don't think those guys completed all of it either and man those guys can ride. Many probably thought they were crazy. I wonder how many try on four wheelers.



I don't see that many of the little 4-bys but they do run this type of trail...some do better than others. My truck is specifically set up for this type of terrain so pretty much 'walks' over it all. the real hardcore crazies run King Of Hammers in 6-figure rock racers


----------



## ckelp

singinwoodwackr said:


> I don't see that many of the little 4-bys but they do run this type of trail...some do better than others. My truck is specifically set up for this type of terrain so pretty much 'walks' over it all. the real hardcore crazies run King Of Hammers in 6-figure rock racers



after seeing your rig i don't think you have 100K to spend on a new rig.. 
hell, i'e been trying to talk the wife into letting me spend 15K on some scaffolding to hold an atlas 2 and a Acura 4-banger with some 38" casters


----------



## Gologit

*Gloves*

I was cleaning out the pickup today and I came up with a pair of gloves that aren't mine.

They're black, cloth, and "HEAD" is the label on them. Anybody claim them?

And I know, I know...I've _got_ to start cleaning out my pickup more often.


----------



## thomas1

Gologit said:


> I was cleaning out the pickup today and I came up with a pair of gloves that aren't mine.
> 
> They're black, cloth, and "HEAD" is the label on them. Anybody claim them?
> 
> And I know, I know...I've _got_ to start cleaning out my pickup more often.



Must be defective, they're not even labeled correctly.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

singinwoodwackr said:


> I don't see that many of the little 4-bys but they do run this type of trail...some do better than others. My truck is specifically set up for this type of terrain so pretty much 'walks' over it all. the real hardcore crazies run King Of Hammers in 6-figure rock racers



I know a fellow who years ago ran the entire length of the Rubicon Trail in a Datsun 2wd pickup. I think I would be more comfortable in my son's 1978 FJ-40 in a caravan of 2 or more vehicles. 

Lots of disabled 4x4s being towed at the trailhead of the Miller Jeep Trail.

I am a staunch believer in Tread Lightly.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I was cleaning out the pickup today and I came up with a pair of gloves that aren't mine.
> 
> They're black, cloth, and "HEAD" is the label on them. Anybody claim them?
> 
> And I know, I know...I've _got_ to start cleaning out my pickup more often.



I seem to remember those were left on a table and you were assigned temporary custody. That's all I know.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I seem to remember those were left on a table and you were assigned temporary custody. That's all I know.



Yup. I knew they weren't yours 'cause they're adult size.


----------



## 2dogs

Did the other glove say dic, oops I mean Richard?

BTW I have some pics and a video of you and Patty sent to me from Ranger Sandy. Uhm, did I already tell you that?


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Did the other glove say dic, oops I mean Richard?
> 
> BTW I have some pics and a video of you and Patty sent to me from Ranger Sandy. Uhm, did I already tell you that?



Nope. Is that the one where I got hung up and had to use Patty's saw to cut myself out? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I know a fellow who years ago ran the entire length of the Rubicon Trail in a Datsun 2wd pickup. I think I would be more comfortable in my son's 1978 FJ-40 in a caravan of 2 or more vehicles.
> 
> Lots of disabled 4x4s being towed at the trailhead of the Miller Jeep Trail.
> 
> I am a staunch believer in Tread Lightly.



30yrs ago you could run that type of truck through there with no issues. Heck, even 20yrs ago it was a much easier trail 
although, there are places I would like to see any 2wd make...I have serious doubts unless he used a winch for miles


----------



## roberte

Gologit said:


> Nope. Is that the one where I got hung up and had to use Patty's saw to cut myself out? :msp_rolleyes:



I cant be reading this right, hung up, say it isnt so


----------



## Trx250r180

roberte said:


> I cant be reading this right, hung up, say it isnt so



the only guys that never get hung up are the ones that never do the work :msp_wink:


----------



## roberte

trx250r180 said:


> the only guys that never get hung up are the ones that never do the work :msp_wink:



hey were in the same neighborhood we can go get hung up together. i fully plan on driving some wedges and getting hung up tommorrow morning :msp_wink:


----------



## HuskStihl

slowp said:


> [video=youtube_share;AAiJ8TPzE8s]http://youtu.be/AAiJ8TPzE8s[/video]



I'd be so much better at the whole "falling" thing if I had Bob on the other side of the tree to tell me when to stop cutting, is he available by the hour?


----------



## Gologit

HuskStihl said:


> I'd be so much better at the whole "falling" thing if I had Bob on the other side of the tree to tell me when to stop cutting, is he available by the hour?



That was 2dogs on the saw. I'm not really sure if I was helping him or just annoying him.


----------



## Frank Boyer

When is the next GTG???


----------



## Gologit

Frank Boyer said:


> When is the next GTG???



I think it's in November but Eccentric or Broc Luno would know for sure. Gonna cook?


----------



## 2dogs

Frank Boyer said:


> When is the next GTG???



Pulled pork with cole slaw and pickles? I'm bringing whiskey. I am also bringing a bunch of stuff to sell so brings lots of cash. Please.


----------



## ckelp

this time we should figure out group meals and get a pre pay for the meals.. 
and also i'm 99% sure that it will be in november


----------



## 2dogs

I'm hoping for the first weekend in November.


----------



## Frank Boyer

It is almost May. Nov is a long time away. I need some guidance on putting a 041 back together. Have bbq.


----------



## Eccentric

First weekend of November is still the plan as far as I know. Haven't talked with the park folks in a while. Will check in with Bruce and Sandy. 

Oh, and BBQ is always good.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I have performances that weekend so I'm out.


----------



## Eccentric

singinwoodwackr said:


> I have performances that weekend so I'm out.



Same performances as last year? That's too bad...


----------



## ckelp

Frank Boyer said:


> It is almost May. Nov is a long time away. I need some guidance on putting a 041 back together. Have bbq.



bring it on over and let the circus bear look at it he loves stihls


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> Same performances as last year? That's too bad...



different shows. Our fall season runs from Sept to Dec with shows most nights plus Sun matinees. 
summer season performances start in June and run through the first week of July. We're currently rehearsing
...been there 20yrs 
http://sfopera.com/Home.aspx


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> bring it on over and let the circus bear look at it he loves stihls



No he doesn't! He does fix and flip 'em however. Dave (Ckelp) likes those dang things. He's got a good running 041 too.


----------



## Gologit

First weekend in November sounds good.


----------



## ckelp

singinwoodwackr said:


> different shows. Our fall season runs from Sept to Dec with shows most nights plus Sun matinees.
> summer season performances start in June and run through the first week of July. We're currently rehearsing
> ...been there 20yrs
> http://sfopera.com/Home.aspx



hook a brotha up!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

ckelp said:


> hook a brotha up!



here ya go...
If you decide to come and see a show let me know and I'll give you a backstage tour....goes for anyone else as well 

I'm not actually in Cosi so won't be able to do tours for that show.


SUMMER 2013 FRIENDS AND FAMILY OFFER

San Francisco Opera is pleased to offer friends and family of San Francisco Opera employees a special 30% off regular ticket prices on selected performances of our three summer operas: The Tales of Hoffmann, Così fan tutte and The Gospel of Mary Magdalene.

THE TALES OF HOFFMANN New Production
Jacques Offenbach
“One of the grandest and most expressive of all 19th-century French operas” –National Public Radio
Matthew Polenzani stars as Hoffmann, a sensitive poet who searches for love and repeatedly finds it lies just beyond his reach.

COSÌ FAN TUTTE—The School for Lovers
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
A farcical situation takes a surprisingly serious turn when two young soldiers disguise their identities to test their lovers’ fidelity. Music Director Nicola Luisotti conducts a dynamic ensemble cast.

THE GOSPEL OF MARY MAGDALENE World Premiere
Mark Adamo
In this provocative world premiere, Mark Adamo, composer of Little Women, re-imagines the story of Jesus and the people closest to him. With Sasha Cooke, Nathan Gunn, Maria Kanyova and William Burden.

TO PURCHASE TICKETS: Go to sfopera.com/offer, enter offer code FFSUM13

This discount is available through the special offer web page only, not by phone or in person. Seating is assigned at the time of purchase and is not reserved in advance for this offer.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> First weekend in November sounds good.



Until things are harder set. I'll book out the last of Oct and the first couple of Nov. If I don't see the solid dates is it possible for some one to message me when they have been decided on? Oh, I can't wait to see the bosses face when I walk in with this request. How's that go..........Priceless, ya that's it.



Owl


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> Until things are harder set. I'll book out the last of Oct and the first couple of Nov. If I don't see the solid dates is it possible for some one to message me when they have been decided on? Oh, I can't wait to see the bosses face when I walk in with this request. How's that go..........Priceless, ya that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



No problem on letting you know. I still have your phone number. Hope you make it down here.


----------



## roberte

I may have to consider this one, still have a couple of saws down there in napa


----------



## slowp

I just had a vision of me going down I-5 and picking up Oregonians and throwing them in the back of the pickup. They'll need banjos to make the vision complete. Harmonicas would do also.


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> No problem on letting you know. I still have your phone number. Hope you make it down here.



Thanks. Use that number anytime, phone time is fleeting though this time of the year. It sounds like it could be a good time and a productive time also. This will be something to look forward too, for sure. Are you retired right now or do you have somethings smoldering on the burner? do you know how many of these folks are going to be up to Farley's? Might could be fun to meet a few of them.



Owl


----------



## Spotted Owl

slowp said:


> I just had a vision of me going down I-5 and picking up Oregonians and throwing them in the back of the pickup. They'll need banjos to make the vision complete. Harmonicas would do also.



Sorry only the jooze harp here, or what ever that thing is called. I'm way backwoods, haven't graduated to the others yet. That said the harp is a step above playing the jug.



Owl


----------



## Eccentric

I'm planning on going to Farleyville in June.


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> I'm planning on going to Farleyville in June.



i thought you worked there?


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> i thought you worked there?



That's an hour and change south. Farleyville is 12 hours north...


----------



## Gologit

Spotted Owl said:


> Thanks. Use that number anytime, phone time is fleeting though this time of the year. It sounds like it could be a good time and a productive time also. This will be something to look forward too, for sure. Are you retired right now or do you have somethings smoldering on the burner? do you know how many of these folks are going to be up to Farley's? Might could be fun to meet a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



I'm mostly retired but the phone still rings a lot. I give away more work than I take. You know how it is. Every once in awhile something really juicy comes along and I hate to pass up good cutting. The extra bucks don't hurt my feelings either.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I just had a vision of me going down I-5 and picking up Oregonians and throwing them in the back of the pickup. They'll need banjos to make the vision complete. Harmonicas would do also.



I wish I could cartoon...a vision of The Beverly Hillbillies Go To Farleyville, complete with a rocking chair on top of the pile comes to mind.

Anybody here draw?


----------



## pioneerguy600

Best I can do,


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here`s the 1921 Oldsmobile Touring that was converted into the truck they used for the series. Use it as a starting point for the cartoon.






An old black n white shot,






A later color recreated shot,


----------



## Eccentric

*Sorry Patty...*






...but this maroon Mazda B-series pickup is the closest I could find to your red Ranger in an "Clampett truck" image search.







Well except for this guy.


----------



## Eccentric

Here's Patty's pickup and trailer for those of you that feel like being creative with the 'Clampetts style' artwork. Her trailer folds flat below the 'A' section. Looks like a tent trailer when towed.opcorn:


----------



## Spotted Owl

Pending some sort of catastrophe time off approved, that is what I was told this morning. They wasn't much happy to see that sheet this morning. Good to go for either of these weekends, end of Oct or first two in Nov. If it changes I'll do what I can to get things changed for the down time.

Gonna be nice to be able to put faces to names here in a month or so. Meet some of the southerners that will be at the park this fall.



Owl


----------



## Spotted Owl

Wait, Wait!!!

I should have asked this first. Everything hinges right here.

Randy is not going to sporting a speedo is he? If he does he has to at least wear his tin hat. Either way hat or not I'll bring my Ray Charles glasses. Some things you don't want burned into your retinas for life, even by accident.



Owl


----------



## madhatte

Any updates on this? I'm planning on traveling for a couple of weeks as soon as fire season is over, and if a NorCal GTG happened about the same time as last year, that would work nicely with my schedule.

EDIT: D'OH! I think there's another thread somewhere, ignore me


----------



## Eccentric

It's on for the first weekend of November again. Will post more details as they develop. Looking forward to seeing you again Nate. Forward Thinking!!!


----------



## sawfun

Hey Nate, you wanna stop by on your way down and pick up those two 120cc saws?


----------



## Eccentric

Don you need to caravan down here with Nate and the rest of our northern friends.


----------



## RandyMac

Dammit, I'll be in SJ getting my head examined.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Dammit, I'll be in SJ getting my head examined.



All weekend?


----------



## 2dogs

RandyMac said:


> Dammit, I'll be in SJ getting my head examined.


Come on, they're not going to find anything.


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> It's on for the first weekend of November again. Will post more details as they develop. Looking forward to seeing you again Nate. Forward Thinking!!!


Where do you think it will be held? Sandy didn't sound too hopeful it would be in Napa again.


----------



## paccity

2dogs said:


> Where do you think it will be held? Sandy didn't sound too hopeful it would be in Napa again.


maybe randy could find a nice park close to him that could stand a little thinin.


----------



## Bob95065

Guys, please keep me posted, I'm in for the GTG again. I'm working on some friends - let's hope they come too.

I fixed the big Homelite so I hope to do some cutting and less tinkering this year. 

Bob


----------



## RandyMac

I'm tied up from the 2nd through the 6th and again from the 10th through the 13th. I'll be in Redding the end of next month. I am well and beyond tired of this stuff.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Where do you think it will be held? Sandy didn't sound too hopeful it would be in Napa again.



I'd hate to see that. I know that there's a lot of opposition from the local tree huggers but that park needs a ton of work.


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Where do you think it will be held? Sandy didn't sound too hopeful it would be in Napa again.



I hope it's in Napa again. Great location, great people


----------



## 2dogs

I imagine the Marine Corps ball will be the eighth. Hopefully Cody will be taking his new gf.


----------



## 2dogs

Bob95065 said:


> I hope it's in Napa again. Great location, great people


Bob I don't see the 090G listed in your collection. It simply has to be ready by November.

BTW do you still want any FOPs?


----------



## Bob95065

The 090G has a looong way to go. That project will keep me busy for a while.

Yes, I am interested in the FOPs. Wanna meet for lunch or dinner up here sometime?


----------



## madhatte

Ah, so things are still up in the air? No worries. Fire season isn't over yet so I've made no plans.


----------



## Eccentric

First I've heard of Napa being a no-go. We were talking about having it in a different location within the park.........but it was still going to be IN the park.

Bill when did Sandy tell you that it wasn't looking good? My last communication with park folks was 2-3 weeks ago..........and we were a go as of then. Sandy said she will be away during the GTG.....


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> First I've heard of Napa being a no-go. We were talking about having it in a different location within the park.........but it was still going to be IN the park.
> 
> Bill when did Sandy tell you that it wasn't looking good? My last communication with park folks was 2-3 weeks ago..........and we were a go as of then. Sandy said she will be away during the GTG.....


The last time I spoke w Sandy was 5 or 6 months ago. It was a liability issue that was brought up by some group IIRC.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> The last time I spoke w Sandy was 5 or 6 months ago. It was a liability issue that was brought up by some group IIRC.



Bummer. Aren't the members of the Forestry Practices Group...or whatever we are...still good to go?

How's that 660 doing?


----------



## Eccentric

That issue must be resolved, as I have had communications with Sandy, Bruce, Tyler, and Rob about the GTG within the last 3 weeks.......and that issue was not mentioned. We will be having a GTG planning meeting soon.

The FPG is still A-OK (LOL). No cutting right now (except for stuff that's an "immediate safety concern") because of the damn migratory bird nesting crapola, but that ends in October.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> That issue must be resolved, as I have had communications with Sandy, Bruce, Tyler, and Rob about the GTG within the last 3 weeks.......and that issue was not mentioned. We will be having a GTG planning meeting soon.
> 
> The FPG is still A-OK (LOL). No cutting right now (except for stuff that's an "immediate safety concern") because of the damn migratory bird nesting crapola, but that ends in October.



That's good news. If you need any help in the meantime let me know.


----------



## BrocLuno

Last time I talked to Sandy was a few weeks ago. We are getting down to crunch time on planning. I'll go this week and talk over whatever you'all are on about liability ...

If it's a go - looks like we will not have access to a tractor this year, so we'll be cutting "where they lay". Tyler and Rob have a big old valley oak that went down and they want some bearing blocks for the Bale Mill out of that - then firewood. 

Chipper is back up and running. Boom truck is running. I should have the hitch on it by GTG so we can tow the chipper.

The State will have done their Hazard Tree Inspection before the GTG, so we should have plenty to keep everyone busy. Crowd control and public safety will be major concern. Will have to have extra watchers and a bull horn to keep everything smooth...

Hopefully will have answers by Wednesday...

I imagine that if there is no public GTG, we'll stall have a ton of FPG work... So whoever is already signed up as FPG volunteers with County Releases should plan on coming as the details unfold. Maybe GTG will morph into the big FPG Volunteer Weekend - but the outcome will be similar. The Park needs the help, and you'all need to eat


----------



## madhatte

Guess I'll keep my ear to the ground, then. Last year was a hoot and I'm itching to put some miles behind me. Fire season won't last forever (this last couple of weeks have been an especially short leash) and the trip down there was my last sniff of warm air before the winter set in last fall.


----------



## 2dogs

Can someone sticky this? I don't know how to make that happen.


----------



## madhatte

Is did. We'll take it back down afterward.


----------



## 2dogs

Outstanding!


----------



## RiverRat2

RandyMac said:


> Officially 307 mi, 5 hours 40 mins, need to add about 45 minutes to an hour for the real world.


Mehbee 2 Randy!!!!! I know that area muhself

MEH!!!! I must be juiced,,, I just replied to a thread that was nearly 2 yrs old!!!!


----------



## stihls066

Rats boss is on vacation for 3 week during this time frame no way i can make it down.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

reminder of the dates?


----------



## Eccentric

10/31-11/02.


----------



## slowp

Maybe.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Maybe.




Okay. If you can't make it can you send Benny down?


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> 10/31-11/02.



No trick or treating this year?


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Bob I don't see the 090G listed in your collection. It simply has to be ready by November.
> 
> BTW do you still want any FOPs?



I went to change my signature and I got a message that said it was 96 characters too long. Is there a restriction on signature length now?


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> Maybe.





Gologit said:


> Okay. If you can't make it can you send Benny down?



.............along with some baked goods?



Bob95065 said:


> No trick or treating this year?



Nah. GTG's more important.

I'll try to give you a ring on my way to work today. Should be in about an hour or so...


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> .............along with some baked goods?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. GTG's more important.
> 
> I'll try to give you a ring on my way to work today. Should be in about an hour or so...



I can't bring my cell into work. Can you call after ~4. 

I'm heading down to pick up a truck and trailer load of eucalyptus after work. I'll only be able to talk when I am driving. Closer to 4 is best.


----------



## Eccentric

Sorry Bob. I work evenings. Can't call then. Checked my emails just now during my break. Usually busy with family in the morning. Will call you this weekend.


----------



## 2dogs

Benny and huckleberry cookies?!!!!! Maybe we should have the GTG in my backyard. I'll supply the steaks and you guys can split my firewood for fun. Oh, and I'll guard the cookies.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Benny and huckleberry cookies?!!!!! Maybe we should have the GTG in my backyard. I'll supply the steaks and you guys can split my firewood for fun. Oh, and I'll guard the cookies.




That's just wrong on so many levels...


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> Sorry Bob. I work evenings. Can't call then. Checked my emails just now during my break. Usually busy with family in the morning. Will call you this weekend.



I work 4x10 with Fridays off. I'm home all day tomorrow.

Bill, I brought home better than 1 1/2 cords of eucalyptus an arborist gave me from a tree removal in Cupertino. I need help with splitting wood too. BTW I didn't make any friends on Highway 17 this afternoon pulling all that weight.


----------



## 2dogs

Hwy 17 sucks most of the time. I don't fear the road it's just that there is always traffic. I'm heading to Reno tomorrow for the California Christmas Tree Assoc. convention. Maybe I can get those FOPs to you next week in the evening. Text me maybe.


----------



## Bob95065

10-4. I'll talk to my wife. Maybe Thursday night? I'll be home all day grinding redwood stumps Friday.


----------



## BrocLuno

OK, I talked to Rob a few days ago. He has not heard of any liability issues or any change from past practices. He did say he would talk to Jeanie Marioni (Volunteer Council). Since he has not called with an update, I'm pretty sure we are cool on the legal front.

So plan on the GTG as normal ...

Ranger Sandy is on vacation in the Rockies, so we won't hear from her for a couple of weeks.

Arron, Dave, Tyler - need to have a face to face ...


----------



## Eccentric

BrocLuno said:


> OK, I talked to Rob a few days ago. He has not heard of any liability issues or any change from past practices. He did say he would talk to Jeanie Marioni (Volunteer Council). Since he has not called with an update, I'm pretty sure we are cool on the legal front.
> 
> So plan on the GTG as normal ...
> 
> Ranger Sandy is on vacation in the Rockies, so we won't hear from her for a couple of weeks.
> 
> *Aaron, Dave, Tyler - need to have a face to face ..*.



We do indeed, and soon. Glad to hear that things are still looking good for the GTG. If this one's going to be volunteer/work party oriented, then we'll need to have a long list of stuff that needs done. Having a clear understanding of what we can cut (and must NOT cut) will much appreciated. Hoping the hazard tree assessment will be completed beforehand as planned.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> If this one's going to be volunteer/work party oriented, then we'll need to have a long list of stuff that needs done. Having a clear understanding of what we can cut (and must NOT cut) will much appreciated. Hoping the hazard tree assessment will be completed beforehand as planned.



Good idea.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> 10/31-11/02.


thanks. I'm booked, won't be able to make it.


----------



## madhatte

I'm in.


----------



## Eccentric

singinwoodwackr said:


> thanks. I'm booked, won't be able to make it.



You'll be missed Chris. Will have more work days in the winter and early spring (while the bird nesting hold is off from Nov-April or so), so you'll have a chance to get your hands dirty there again. Thanks again for the stuff you dropped off at the park.



madhatte said:


> I'm in.



Outstanding!


----------



## slowp

Hope everybody is unscathed from the shaking of the earth.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Hope everybody is unscathed from the shaking of the earth.


I was ill Friday night and only slept a couple hours so last night the quake could have been centered here and I would have slept through it. Amanda woke up from it but she said no dogs were barking so no big deal.


----------



## Eccentric

Shook here pretty good. We're only 20-something miles from the epicenter. House made a lot of noise. Woke me up. Kitchen light fixture was swinging for a while. Lost power for a few minutes. An old wind up pendulum clock that hasn't ran in decades....................started up after the quake and is still running. Weird.


----------



## sawfun

Funny as about 15 years ago we had a quake that stopped our two grandfather clocks.


----------



## Gologit

It tickled the seismographs up here but nobody felt anything.


----------



## Bob95065

Friends in Santa Cruz County said they felt it but I slept right through it. I spent the day Saturday splitting firewood so I was tired.

I feel sorry for the folks in Napa. Looks like lots of damage up there.


----------



## ckelp

almost fell out of bed, and had to dispatch a tech to wach a generator run for about four hours.. 
and yes i'm still alive


----------



## atpchas

We're about 10 miles from the epicenter and definitely felt it. Like ckelp, almost knocked us out of bed. Bookcases tipped over, as did one glass door cabinet with nicknacks in it - the glass doors didn't survive, most of the nicknacks did. Contents of cabinets in kitchen landed on tile floor, kind of fatal for plates, glasses, and ceramic bowls. Luckily, the chainsaws didn't suffer any damage. Some minor damage to plaster but no structural damage.

This video shows damage to some of the buildings in downtown Napa.


----------



## Eccentric

Wow Charlie I was wondering how the Napa property faired. Glad to hear you're alright. Sorry to hear about the damage. Those folks in Napa really got hit hard.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

A lot of wineries lost entire vintages with all barrels being destroyed for a given year. Others lost huge collections of bottles going back many decades that can never be replaced. it will be some time before all the damage is assessed.


----------



## Gologit

Charlie...glad you're okay.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> Wow Charlie I was wondering how the Napa property faired. Glad to hear you're alright. Sorry to hear about the damage. Those folks in Napa really got hit hard.



Aaron, the ranch did quite well. It is more distant from the epicenter and sits on practically solid rock. Jaye and Liz lost a few glasses but that was about it. We're now living in Napa (moved about 3 weeks ago) and our house is pretty much on the valley floor, anything but solid rock. BTW, there's still a bunch of madrone we're saving for you plus a sizable oak to be bucked if you want to exercise one of your big saws before the GTG.



Gologit said:


> Charlie...glad you're okay.



Thanks, Bob. Napa was very fortunate to have no deaths due to the earthquake. It hit at 3:20 in the morning when almost everyone was in bed. There certainly would have been fatalities if the shaking started 12 hours later when folks were up and about. 

But enough about the earthquake. I'd prefer to look forward to removing a bunch of hazard trees at Bothe this fall.


----------



## Gologit

atpchas said:


> Aaron, the ranch did quite well. It is more distant from the epicenter and sits on practically solid rock. Jaye and Liz lost a few glasses but that was about it. We're now living in Napa (moved about 3 weeks ago) and our house is pretty much on the valley floor, anything but solid rock. BTW, there's still a bunch of madrone we're saving for you plus a sizable oak to be bucked if you want to exercise one of your big saws before the GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bob. Napa was very fortunate to have no deaths due to the earthquake. It hit at 3:20 in the morning when almost everyone was in bed. There certainly would have been fatalities if the shaking started 12 hours later when folks were up and about.
> 
> But enough about the earthquake. I'd prefer to look forward to removing a bunch of hazard trees at Bothe this fall.



Me too. I'd like to see your place. I should be there...my wife keeps all the stepladders locked up now.


----------



## Eccentric

atpchas said:


> Aaron, the ranch did quite well. It is more distant from the epicenter and sits on practically solid rock. Jaye and Liz lost a few glasses but that was about it. We're now living in Napa (moved about 3 weeks ago) and our house is pretty much on the valley floor, anything but solid rock. BTW, there's still a bunch of madrone we're saving for you plus a sizable oak to be bucked if you want to exercise one of your big saws before the GTG.



I wasn't aware that you'd just moved to Napa from Sac (had assumed you were staying at the ranch house last weekend). Glad to hear that the ranch fared so well. 

How big is that oak? My big saws are all waiting for various repairs. Probably won't get them sorted out until winter. I do need to break in my 288XP however. It has a 32" bar on it and should be 'big enough'. Would certainly like to take a trip out to the ranch to visit and do some cutting.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Me too. I'd like to see your place. I should be there...my wife keeps all the stepladders locked up now.



Bob I'd really like to be at the ranch when you come down. Will be a great opportunity for me to visit, learn, help out, and haul gear for you.


----------



## Grande Dog

Howdy,
We tried to make this last year but, we were right in the middle of giving our new business a kick start in the pants. It looks like we're clear to join in this year. We'll bring a Lucas mill. If they need any lumber cut for projects, we would be glad to help out.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Eccentric

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> We tried to make this last year but, we were right in the middle of giving our new business a kick start in the pants. It looks like we're clear to join in this year. We'll bring a Lucas mill. If they need any lumber cut for projects, we would be glad to help out.
> Regards
> Gregg



Sounds great Gregg!


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> Me too. I'd like to see your place. I should be there...my wife keeps all the stepladders locked up now.





Eccentric said:


> Bob I'd really like to be at the ranch when you come down. Will be a great opportunity for me to visit, learn, help out, and haul gear for you.



If you two can coordinate the details between yourselves, I'd be pleased as punch to host a mini-GTG at the ranch at a time that works for you both. Aaron, you can give your 288XP a workout and we can give Bob a tour of the place. I'd sure like Bob's input on some of our "special" cases.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> I wasn't aware that you'd just moved to Napa from Sac (had assumed you were staying at the ranch house last weekend). Glad to hear that the ranch fared so well.
> 
> How big is that oak? My big saws are all waiting for various repairs. Probably won't get them sorted out until winter. I do need to break in my 288XP however. It has a 32" bar on it and should be 'big enough'. Would certainly like to take a trip out to the ranch to visit and do some cutting.



Yeah, the move took us by surprise, too. We found the right house much sooner than expected. 

I'm pretty sure you'll be able to bury that bar, either in that oak or a big old bay laurel. Maybe that's enough to get you making some plans for a visit....


----------



## Eccentric

atpchas said:


> If you two can coordinate the details between yourselves, I'd be pleased as punch to host a mini-GTG at the ranch at a time that works for you both. Aaron, you can give your 288XP a workout and we can give Bob a tour of the place. I'd sure like Bob's input on some of our "special" cases.





atpchas said:


> Yeah, the move took us by surprise, too. We found the right house much sooner than expected.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'll be able to bury that bar, either in that oak or a big old bay laurel. Maybe that's enough to get you making some plans for a visit....



That's a great idea Charlie. I'm thinking I need to discuss this with Bob soon...


----------



## NvBrushrat

Can someone Explain what a GTG is. ?


----------



## Bob95065

Get ToGether


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> That's a great idea Charlie. I'm thinking I need to discuss this with Bob soon...


 I'm in Washington...limited net acess...call ya when I get home next week. The whole thing...your ideas, Gregg's and Charlis, sounds good.


----------



## BrocLuno

Thanks all for staying with us. The Park did OK. It shook pretty good up valley, but no major damage. 

We were just far enough away that we could feel the separation between the S & P waves. Jolt and then sea-sick motion - distinct. 

Napa was right on top so both waves arrived at the same time. Makes for much harder hit even though the seismometers show the same magnitude, the effects are very different ... 

Talked to Jeanne a couple days ago. She wants to do more advance advertising (Press-O-Crat, etc.) So she wants a meeting ASAP to work out details. I told her that we would not have real details until October when State is due to perform their official Hazard Tree Survey. 

We usually get between a dozen and twenty trees identified. But, because we have been doing so well the last few years with the GTG and Sunday crews, the number could be smaller...

Just finished welding up the receiver for the back of the Boom Truck. Can put in pintle and pull the chipper now. Still trying to find 2 ft of 2.25 flex pipe to fix the alignment on the left hand head pipe ... 

The Bale Mill is having their annual fund raiser dinner tonight, so all the Park Staff and lead volunteers (Mill) are tied up and in a tizzy getting ready. Sometime next week we should be able to get a meeting scheduled with Sandy and Jeanne ... Rob and I will advise as soon as we know something ...

Tyler should be along here one of these days to chime in


----------



## 2dogs

Good to hear Bruce.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Bob I'd really like to be at the ranch when you come down. Will be a great opportunity for me to visit, learn, help out, and haul gear for you.



Glad to have you there, especially the gear hauling part. Now that I've taken Slowp's Alder Seminar I'm ready for anything.


----------



## RiverRat2

Hey Bob,

Tried to call, left a message, Hope all is well for you and tha Missus???


----------



## Gologit

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Tried to call, left a message, Hope all is well for you and tha Missus???



We're fine. Busier than I want to be but that's nothing new. Are you coming to the GTG in November?


----------



## RiverRat2

Gologit said:


> We're fine. Busier than I want to be but that's nothing new. Are you coming to the GTG in November?


Glad to hear you both are well,,,, As for the GTG It will be tuff for me this year, with our Wedding in the second week in December!!! **What are the dates again????**


Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> We tried to make this last year but, we were right in the middle of giving our new business a kick start in the pants. It looks like we're clear to join in this year. We'll bring a Lucas mill. If they need any lumber cut for projects, we would be glad to help out.
> Regards
> Gregg



But I wont rule it out!!! cause I may be able to do my Porterville Facility Inspection around the same time and just hang a weeks vacation on it with the appropriate weekend!!!!! I sure want to meet Gregg and see that Lucas mill in action,,, cause it is on my bucket list!!!!


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Wanted to say hello to you all, been quite some time.


----------



## Eccentric

Hiya Norm!


----------



## Bob95065

Any more info on the GTG? Does anyone know if there is food planned again? The BBQ last year was great and I am willing to pitch in to help.

This year I'll get some saw time. My wife is going so she will watch the boys. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## 2dogs

The way the BBQ was handled last year was great. If possible I vote for the same as last year.

To everyone, make sure you bring wads of cash. I have at least one and probably two saws for sale and a bunch of bars and chains.


----------



## 2dogs

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Wanted to say hello to you all, been quite some time.


Hey Norm. What can I say. Chin up brother.


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> The way the BBQ was handled last year was great. If possible I vote for the same as last year.



+1!


----------



## BrocLuno

Ranger Sandy says this year is Chilli and Corn Bread. If you want more, you'll need to add to the pot-luck feed  We're moving the venue to the area nearer the Visitor Center (VC). Better to gather the public as they enter and catch their attention. Food will be on pic-nic tables around the VC front lawn.

So we got our official Hazard Tree Inspection a week or so ago. Something like 25 trees identified. Some will be quite technical. So part of Saturday will be the pro's going out with Rob and Ranger Sandy to look over the the most challenging ones ... While the rest of us play 

This years play saw log is Oak.

We'll need to set up a saw safety talk. Bring your safety gear for field and stationary cutting if you can ...

CDF is thinking about bringing a crew/truck to be ready to talk over their style of forestry/fire management for the public ...

Some of our old antique saws need to come out for display as Ranger Sandy wants us to focus on Interpretation & Education this year. That was one of our goals all along. Now that we've had a few years to figure out how this goes, we'll have to move along in that direction. Anyone want to volunteer to talk old logging, maybe around a camp fire? Anyone want to do any video?

Anyone want to volunteer to find a partner and run their two-man saw for video? Old timey costume or clothing will be great 

If you have unique or old logging gear that can be shown or discussed, that would be great  Things like spring boards, spike sets, old falling wedges, marking chains, anything you can think of to share about the pre-harvester days would be really good.

Hoping that the Make-and-Break boys come over the hill. Unfortunately the fellow that had the drag saw passed away. He was great resource. He'll be missed and a hard one to replace ... Stuff like drag saws or PTO saws would be good to display 

We have one fellow thinking about a black powder splitting demo for one of our future GTG's  But that will take a fair bit of pre-planning with the "officials" ahead of time, so that's a future exercise ...

Bring gas, oil and spare chains if you are staying until Sunday to fell (non-public). It may be a busy day 

Swap meet area will be up by the shop on tarps


----------



## 2dogs

Thanks for your hard work and dedication Bruce. I will bring a big bowl of cold macaroni salad for lunch to share. Everyone should bring their own table settings I assume.

The "costume" you like us to wear is what (at least) Bob and I wear day to day. It makes me laugh when you say costume.


----------



## atpchas

BrocLuno said:


> We'll need to set up a saw safety talk.


I thought the talk last year was outstanding. 2dogs, wasn't that your presentation?


----------



## 2dogs

atpchas said:


> I thought the talk last year was outstanding. 2dogs, wasn't that your presentation?


Yes.


----------



## Bob95065

I will bring some of my old saws for display if you like. This year my wife is coming so I'll be able to cut while she watches the boys. I wasn't planning on bringing the old one because this year I can work but it sounds like it will help with what you would like to do. I hope there are some people that can talk to them. I am very interested in what they have to say too.


----------



## Bob95065

Swap meet wanted:

I am looking for a Husqvarna 51 parts saw. I have a basket case I would like to get running.

I am looking forward to the GTG.

Bob


----------



## madhatte

I have some old gear I can bring. Certainly some old saws. Might even have a couple of things to sell. I guess the limiting factor will be space in the car, as I won't be driving the truck this time. Cruise control is just too nice for drives over six hours. Technical removals, you say? You have my interest.


----------



## Grande Dog

Howdy,
Did the Ranger's mention if they needed any dimensional lumber cut out of the trees?
Regards
Gregg


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> The "costume" you like us to wear is what (at least) Bob and I wear day to day. It makes me laugh when you say costume.



When I hear the word "costume" I think about this:


I looked everywhere and I can't seem to find one of those Elmer Fudd hats.  I do have a couple of the old white cloth hats but they're pretty scroungy.


Bruce...we'll bring Cly's famous five-pound meatloaf. If Sandy would like me to come down a couple of days early...before the GTG...I'll probably have the opportunity. It might save us some time if we could plan out Sunday's work a little in advance.

We're in the process of moving to the coast, doing lots of running back and forth, and a few days cutting at the park would be a welcome diversion. I have some old tongs and a couple of other tools I'll bring and if the park can use them I'll leave them there as a donation.

As far as "old logging methods" go, 2dogs, Slowp, or RandyMac would be good sources of information. I'll add what I can.

I missed 2dogs safety class last year but I heard it was a good one.


----------



## slowp

I need some encouragement. I'm going through the yes, go and no stay here argument. Gas is cheap, and I have the _costume_ of the lowly PNW rigging rat, although I've not gotten my boots repaired. I guess I could rassle in my old growth weighs a ton rusted up choker....owie. That's old equipment now. Thank goodness. It's a "demonstration" of yet another reason there are so many older gimped up guys with bad backs around here.

Will there still be showers available or is the water non-existant?


----------



## 2dogs

Patty you have to come down! You bring s sense of calm and a voice of experience. Of course you may as well bring some huckleberry goodies too. And Benjamin could catch a ride with you, if he kicks in a little gas money.

And about the water situation, I guess we can spare a couple gallons each day for a shower. The park probably has those 1/2 GPM shower heads that just give out a mist. Don't worry about that choker, too much hassle.


----------



## BrocLuno

Let's see - replies: Showers available, we have water, but Ranger Sandy will be having folks maybe camp in a couple of areas, so there might be a bit of a walk or drive ...

The food all sounds good, I'll pass that along. Macaroni Salad, and Meatloaf - mmmm... I'll see if my wife has any home made jam for the cornbread ...

The costumes I'm referring to are the cloths traditionally worn by loggers pre-OSHA. That would be all wool with hob nails from the 1800's to tin cloth for climbers and toppers to felling suits worn by pto sawyers ... Stuff that we could do some still's of near a big tree and then maybe a short audio about why folks used to dress like this ... When we build teh slide show for teh kids for teh VC, if we don't have any of us in action we can substitute file photos in B&W of fallers and buckers and mule skinners and such, but they never show color or explain why ...

Old gear: do not strain yourself with big stuff owned by the tract or the mills. Just the stuff you as a worker were expected to own, carry or supply when you went to work. *Slowp* that includes your stuff  Stuff like Axes, saws, pikes, wedges, spikes, rigging gear, etc. The stuff you can explain for the enlightenment of all about how it used to be for the woods worker. The intent is to get the personal side of this photographed/recorded before we loose too many of the older knowledgeable guys who might have inherited some stuff form their dad's and grand dad's and know what it was and how it was used ...

Dimensional cutting - has not come up but a few times with Rob. I'm sure they will be interested to hear what could be done, especially for making maintenance lumber for the Bale Mill in historic dimensions from local trees. It's a topic to bring up and start the dialog. We have an historic steam mill running occasionally over in the Sonoma area, so it's possible to have pieces made ... But it might be a great idea to set up a portable mill or an Alaska Mill to make stuff on-site if the trees are right and the need is there. We'll talk this year and see what comes up 

*2-Dogs*: On the safety talk, I know it will be repetitive for some, and if they were there last year and are on a list we still have (?), they can skip it, but for the "new" folks it'll be a cornerstone of the program moving forward. You did a great job last year. 

As this event grows and eventually becomes more "new" publicly involved, we hope to be able to gather the curious and the weekend back yard'ers who come, to actually hear what safety means in the woods. It's a "product or service" that the event can offer that exactly matches the "education and outreach" goals for the Park System. It is one reason we have the event. Right now the GTG is still small and mostly us, but in a few years when the announcement is in the big papers and we have our game down more firmly, it'll be advertised as one of the "things to do" when the public comes to see and hear.

By then I hope we can do a separate saw log for just antique equipment. Really loud, noisy, cranky, slow, heavy, stuff that we'll think we had a great day to get two cuts and crowd of a 100 to watch 

A few years after that, we may add hot-rod saw racing, but that's quite a few years out and it depends on "the organic evolution" of the GTG and what we all want... This GTG's doing great as a event that started as loose idea a few years ago to now becoming an actual informative and productive party for us with food and camaraderie and some challenging experiences  We did not know if it would even work a few years ago? Now we seem to have a better handle on what we can, and cannot do well ...


----------



## slowp

Ummmm we still wear tincloth up here. I'll bring my tin pants. I don't have a paint gun--which was/is the most used tool of a forester, but an aerosol can will do.
I have D-tape, Spencer tape, and flagging. 

Sad news. The huckleberries were non-existent this year. I'll take inventory, but I don't think I have enough. Maybe apple?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Ummmm we still wear tincloth up here. I'll bring my tin pants. I don't have a paint gun--which was/is the most used tool of a forester, but an aerosol can will do.
> I have D-tape, Spencer tape, and flagging.
> 
> Sad news. The huckleberries were non-existent this year. I'll take inventory, but I don't think I have enough. Maybe apple?



We still have 2 jars of huckleberries that you gave us. Dutch oven huckleberry something?

I'll bring the tongs and my peavey. If you want to bring that choker that's on the side of the well house it might be a good display item.


----------



## slowp

yup, that's the beast I was going to wrassle into the pickup. Maybe the well house will lose balance with it gone?


----------



## Grande Dog

Howdy,
The machine we would bring cuts 10" x 10" or any dimension under that.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## madhatte

I might could wrangle up a paint gun. An Alaska mill and rails, too. Old log dogs, steel wedges, joiners, setters, maybe a few other things I have. Calks, tin cloth stuff, tin hats, whatever else occurs to me.


----------



## BrocLuno

I'd like to get a tarp to put on the ground for an even background when photographing these items. What do you think would be the best background color? I'm going to see if I can get Sharon to help with the video's of the explanation of what each item is


----------



## slowp

Here's muh old choker on the well house.


----------



## 2dogs

BrocLuno said:


> I'd like to get a tarp to put on the ground for an even background when photographing these items. What do you think would be the best background color? I'm going to see if I can get Sharon to help with the video's of the explanation of what each item is


 
Have slowp make you a tarp out of pinkish/purpleish duck tape. She is a true artist.


----------



## BrocLuno

slowp said:


> Here's muh old choker on the well house.
> 
> View attachment 372707



You know if we could get some good pictures of that where it is, there is no reason for you to wrestle that into a vehicle. It displays well enough right there. One with you in appropriate cloths next to it for scale would help ... 

I think a good overall w/o the edges cut off and a close up of each end will do it. It's too big and too tough for us to do any demo video without a BIG log (or two) and a tractor. But, it's great demonstration of why loggers work hard and were/are in danger. Coiled up that way it look like a "misery whip" ...


----------



## Gologit

BrocLuno or Eccentric...will camp sites be comped this year?


----------



## BrocLuno

For all the folks who do work on the event/park. That's always you and the others here. 

The looky loo's - no so much ...


----------



## schmuck.k

Looks like im actually going to make it this year starting to get stuff ready now


----------



## Gologit

schmuck.k said:


> Looks like im actually going to make it this year starting to get stuff ready now


 Good!


----------



## Frank Boyer

Gologit said:


> Good!


What is the date?


----------



## 2dogs

Hi Frank. I guess it will start Friday October 31st though all the cool people won't be showing up till Sat November 1st. The County won't let Cody off, he is on mandatory overtime due to the election, so it will be just me. I'm trying to shame, er I mean talk my daughter into joining me. It is not working so far.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Top of the morning guys and gals. Would love to make it, with whats going on not sure, maybe if we have a good day, we could swing by for one. would love to see you all....


----------



## 2dogs

At this point in time the weather prediction for Saturday the first is 60% chance of rain. Just a heads up.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> At this point in time the weather prediction for Saturday the first is 60% chance of rain. Just a heads up.



Ssssshhhhhh! Don't scare off the help. Those folks from up north are so used to working in the wet that they probably won't even notice.

I'll bring my Grundens.


----------



## slowp

This person from the north is not going. I've got a big dog to get healed up...he fell getting out of the Pointy Trailer and has what I think is a badly sprained paw. I've got a trailer to get fixed. The refrigerator will not work on propane. The voices are telling me that with an El Nino forecast, this winter might be a good time for mini-trips to places in our fair state that I have not seen. 

A dog ramp will now be standard equipment to take camping. Sigh...

Please forgive me. 

Oh, I paid $2.86 a gallon for gas in George, WA yesterday. Now if the rest of the west coast would also have a gas war.....
It was $2.75 across the road, but they had a bit of a line for it and I was pulling the trailer.


----------



## Eccentric

Sorry to hear about Ben's injury. We'll miss you both this year. Hopefully we'll have something going in the spring and you can come down then. You'll have to bring twice the baked goods however....

$2.68? Wow. Best I've seen here so far is $3.15. I paid $3.17 at Costco last Thursday.


----------



## madhatte

Dang, hope Benny heals up! 

Meanwhile: I was in TX over the last weekend and saw gas in the DFW area right around $2.50. Thought I was having '90's flashbacks.


----------



## 2dogs

OH NO! Ben are you OK? Do you need anything? I could mail you a steak. Have you contacted your attorney yet? Get better dude.


----------



## slowp

I will speak for the big brown beast. He's a bit better today and even started to do a Happy Hop It's Food Time, but was quickly reminded of his owie. I believe he has a sprained something. He's now snoring away. 

That is not an old klutz dog friendly step on the Pointy Trailer. It'll be a ramp from now on, or can somebody build a hydraulic dog lift?


----------



## Bob95065

slowp said:


> I will speak for the big brown beast. He's a bit better today and even started to do a Happy Hop It's Food Time, but was quickly reminded of his owie. I believe he has a sprained something. He's now snoring away.
> 
> That is not an old klutz dog friendly step on the Pointy Trailer. It'll be a ramp from now on, or can somebody build a hydraulic dog lift?



The dog lift will have to have an engine that is at least 6 cubes. Maker and correct oil mix are up for debate.


----------



## Gologit

Who is going to be there?


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> Who is going to be there?


I'll be there. I was sorry to miss Farley9n's event in Oregon last summer, but that was unavoidable. This one I won't miss.


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> Who is going to be there?



Me, but it won't be the same without Benny.


----------



## madhatte

I'll be there!


----------



## Bob95065

I'll be there.

Looks like a good chance of rain Saturday http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA0750


----------



## slowp

If you will miss Benny, I'll put him in a box car heading south. You'll have to help him off the train. Jumping is not an option for him. Or maybe he could catch a ride with one of the guys, but he'll need his ramp or they'll have to lift him in and out at potty stops. You'll have to give him his pills and special stuff each day. 

Nah, I'd miss the big lug. He is needed here to hold the floor down.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> If you will miss Benny, I'll put him in a box car heading south. You'll have to help him off the train. Jumping is not an option for him. Or maybe he could catch a ride with one of the guys, but he'll need his ramp or they'll have to lift him in and out at potty stops. You'll have to give him his pills and special stuff each day.
> 
> Nah, I'd miss the big lug. He is needed here to hold the floor down.


 A box car?! No way Benny flies first class. Buy him a round trip ticket to SJO, I'll pick him up and treat him like a king. (Best take him for a long walk before he boards).


----------



## schmuck.k

I will be there


----------



## madhatte

Shapin' up to be a good party!


----------



## Eccentric

Yes it is. I'll be there. Will bring my work saws, plus a couple old 'uns for people to look at. 

Between family stuff and days off being canceled at work......I haven't been able to get much of anything done in prep for the GTG. Hope to get caught up on projects over the winter...


----------



## ckelp

Eccentric said:


> Yes it is. I'll be there. Will bring my work saws, plus a couple old 'uns for people to look at.
> 
> Between family stuff and days off being canceled at work......I haven't been able to get much of anything done in prep for the GTG. Hope to get caught up on projects over the winter...


same for me too, except my work would murder be if i tried taking a day off we are so far behind..


----------



## Eccentric

ckelp said:


> same for me too, except my work would murder be if i tried taking a day off we are so far behind..



So you'll be there Saturday Dave? I'll be there some time Friday afternoon.


----------



## ckelp

carp, it's coming in a weekend or two.. negative on the Friday.. i'l have to talk to the boss about the deals


----------



## Bob95065

I found out yesterday that I have to travel for work today. I am at SFO right now. I should be back Friday but it could go longer. Right now my plan is to drive up Saturday morning but I could miss it altogether.

I have a friend who is coming that is a professional arborist. He has two questions:

1). He has a 34' RV. Is it ok to bring to the park? Is there a way to contact Sandy or someone else at the park to find out?


2). He is a skilled climber and has the gear to do it properly. Is there a need for in-tree pruning? Are you interested in a climbing workshop? He said that is something he can do if there is interest.

I hope to see you Saturday


----------



## Eccentric

Hiya Bob. Got your phone message after I got off work. I work from 3PM to 11PM in San Bruno.............with an hour+ commute. Was going to give you a ring on my way to work (heading out in about 30 min)..............but I see that you may be in the air by that point. As for your questions...

1)I believe we can find a place for his RV. IIRC we're going to be over by the horse barn. That area has some big open spaces. Sandy may be away on vacation right now. Hopefully Bruce will see your post and answer soon. Will send you a couple other phone #'s to try as well. Does your phone receive texts? 

2)Yes and Yes! We'd be glad to have him come out. A climber would definitely make things easier. We'd also be glad to have him give a workshop.


----------



## 2dogs

Aaron where is the horse barn?


----------



## Eccentric

Bill it is across the access road from the visitor center. On your left as you drive in.


----------



## Gologit

Bob95065 said:


> 2). He is a skilled climber and has the gear to do it properly. Is there a need for in-tree pruning? Are you interested in a climbing workshop? He said that is something he can do if there is interest.
> 
> I hope to see you Saturday



BrocLuno said that some of the hazard trees are "technical" so maybe a climber would be a good idea. It sure can't hurt anything.


Eccentric said:


> Bill it is across the access road from the visitor center. On your left as you drive in.



Is that where they want everybody to camp?


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> Hiya Bob. Got your phone message after I got off work. I work from 3PM to 11PM in San Bruno.............with an hour+ commute. Was going to give you a ring on my way to work (heading out in about 30 min)..............but I see that you may be in the air by that point. As for your questions...
> 
> 1)I believe we can find a place for his RV. IIRC we're going to be over by the horse barn. That area has some big open spaces. Sandy may be away on vacation right now. Hopefully Bruce will see your post and answer soon. Will send you a couple other phone #'s to try as well. Does your phone receive texts?
> 
> 2)Yes and Yes! We'd be glad to have him come out. A climber would definitely make things easier. We'd also be glad to have him give a workshop.



Thanks for the reply. I'll know this time tomorrow if I am going. It's raining on the east coast. We can use some back home.

I'll let Glenn know about the climbing.


----------



## Eccentric

It's supposed to rain here off and on from Thursday night until early Saturday. The forecast keeps changing. It now looks like we may get less rain than what was predicted a day or 2 ago....

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USCA0156


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Is that where they want everybody to camp?



I believe so. The idea was that it's a large enough area that we can camp together and have some of the Saturday GTG activities there. People that wanted to camp elsewhere would be accommodated.

The early gas engine guys will be in front of the visitors center if I understand things correctly. There's a large oak down the area near the horse barn. That'd be the 'cookie cutting' wood....


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Is that where they want everybody to camp?



I believe so. The idea was that it's a large enough area that we can camp together and have some of the Saturday GTG activities there. People that wanted to camp elsewhere would be accommodated.

The early gas engine guys will be in front of the visitors center if I understand things correctly. There's a large oak down the area near the horse barn. That'd be the 'cookie cutting' wood....


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> I believe so. The idea was that it's a large enough area that we can camp together and have some of the Saturday GTG activities there. People that wanted to camp elsewhere would be accommodated.
> 
> The early gas engine guys will be in front of the visitors center if I understand things correctly. There's a large oak down the area near the horse barn. That'd be the 'cookie cutting' wood....



Good. We'll be there sometime around noon on Friday. Bruce said something about wanting to photograph a display of antique logging tools so I'll bring some tongs, a peavey, and my caulks. They're antiques but I still use them all the time. There's a message there somewhere but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## madhatte

I'll be there later Friday, I think. Gonna hit the road here in the next hour or so and make a few stops.


----------



## Eccentric

Glad to hear gentlemen. I really appreciate all you folks traveling to see us and help the park once again. Will miss Patty and Cody and Randy and everyone else who cannot make it this time.


----------



## Bob95065

I am stuck on the east coast until Monday. Have a great time guys.


----------



## Eccentric

Sorry to hear that Bob.


----------



## schmuck.k

I'm in red bluff right now will be there today


----------



## BrocLuno

OK, back in town. Hope you all got settled in OK... Will see whoever is there in the AM


----------



## Eccentric

A few folks are there now. Two from Grass Valley, and two from Washington state. More hopefully will be there in the AM. 

Tomorrow will be the big messy oak behind the horse barn (as well as socializing). 

Sunday will be the volunteer work day. Lots to do. A plan is forming. I'm back home helping with a sick 6 month old. Will be back at the park in the AM. Bedtime...


----------



## Bob95065

I really wish I could be there


----------



## BrocLuno

Well we put another one in the books. Had a good time. Chilli lunch and Stew dinner 

Made a lot of Oak into fire wood and bearing blocks and such. That will really help the Parks. Took down some Hazard Trees and did some next gen woodsman training (and got it on video for future use  ). No public issues, a few of us got to close to moving wood once or twice, but all good in the end 

Most folks got to use their stuff and only broke a few saws here and thereopcorn:

So thanks to all who came and helped out. We're figuring this out as we go and it seems to be working ...

To Nate and Kevin - many thanks for driving all that way (from Wash State ...). You guys did a bunch and I hope you'all get home safe and well 

Will be posting pics as I get them sorted out in the next few days ...


----------



## BrocLuno

Info - next years event will have to move to the second weekend in November. There is a conflict with another event in the Park on the first weekend... Suggest we start another thread for the Nor-Cal Bothe GTG about 6 months out for next year ...


----------



## Eccentric

BrocLuno said:


> Info - next years event will have to move to the second weekend in November. There is a conflict with another event in the Park on the first weekend... *Suggest we start another thread for the Nor-Cal Bothe GTG about 6 months out for next year ...*



I agree.


----------



## Eccentric

Twodogs giving the morning safety briefing. Yes those are my fingers on the edge of my phone...






















Some of the crew bucking up large oak limbs. Hopefully others have more pics of this...






















Gologit with his 'new' PM-850.










Madhatte resting after some plant rehabilitation.


----------



## Bob95065

BrocLuno said:


> Info - next years event will have to move to the second weekend in November. There is a conflict with another event in the Park on the first weekend... Suggest we start another thread for the Nor-Cal Bothe GTG about 6 months out for next year ...



I am still on the east coast flying home tomorrow. I am so sorry I missed the GTG. I'm already looking forward to next year.

Did you consider pulling it up to the third weekend in October? There may be a lower chance of rain.


----------



## Gologit

Saturday's crew...Gologit, Kevin Schmuck, Madhatte, Aptchas, 2dogs, Tyler


----------



## Eccentric

Dangit...........that was when I overslept Sunday....


----------



## slowp

OK, they said they fixed my pointy trailer. I can go now.....oh shucky darn...


----------



## Gologit

Saturday's tree. Madhatte bucking in the bind. 2dogs bucking in the clear.


----------



## Gologit

Madhatte getting the widow makers down.





Lots of bind in lots of different directions.






Planning. L to R...Kevin Schmuck, BrocLuno, Atpchas, 2dogs, Gologit, Tyler


----------



## Gologit

Now how the hell do I start this thing?


----------



## madhatte

I gotta tell you all what happened after I left Sunday. It's been a hell of a ride. After dumping that tree into the picnic tables -- surely somebody has a pic -- I was feeling pretty stupid, but at least I had a long drive ahead of me to put that to rest, as well as getting over busting the crank on my 064. Alas, it worked out a bit differently. About 40 miles north of Calistoga, I lost the water pump in my car. It had just gotten dark, and there was no cell reception. So, slowly, and between cycles of overheat-shut off-cool-repeat, I limped back to the last town with a motel, Middletown (Middleton?) to await business hours Monday morning. It was a dingy room, but more than satisfactory for my purposes. In the morning, I started calling around to figure out my options. Repairs would be about a grand and would take at least three days (Subaru water pumps are driven by the timing belt and require semimajor surgery to get to). Eventually I rented a Uhaul truck and trailer. That was about a grand, too, but at least I was moving. Turns out the trailer was in a different town from the truck, so I had to do some driving around. This is where the tale turns literally crappy. Remember that thing your wise old dad told you about "never trust a fart"? Well, I gambled and lost. Right there in the Uhaul rental office. I cleaned myself up as well as possible, but, of course, I'd already checked out of my motel so a shower was hours away. It was a rather unpleasant drive. Lost the screw on my glasses, too! Just got home a couple of hours ago. All's well, everything is paid for, and I'm starting to wish I had a camera crew with me the WHOLE time because this would have been a pretty decent short documentary.


----------



## RandyMac

maybe fixing the car was better option


----------



## madhatte

Ehh, the car has some other "habits" so I'm pretty sure that anything I do will be expensive and dumb. I even entertained the thought of selling or abandoning it there and driving a rental home with my gear.


----------



## paccity

did you not have the t belt and pump done not that long ago.? ranger next time eh.


----------



## El Quachito

Nice looking Mac. Now tell me that's not the one on Craigslist in Arcata that I wanted to buy about a month ago?


----------



## madhatte

paccity said:


> did you not have the t belt and pump done not that long ago.? ranger next time eh.



Timing belt was done about 30K ago. Pump was not replaced at the time. Lesson learned. Drove the Subaru for the better mileage and the cruise control. Definitely the Ranger next time.


----------



## 2dogs

Was it the chili or the Guiness stew that got to you? Maybe it was my macaroni salad.


----------



## madhatte

No idea. I blame Poison-Oak.


----------



## Gologit

Did anybody get any pictures of RobertE splitting all that wood in the day use area? That guy gets more use out of a maul than anybody I've seen lately.


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> Did anybody get any pictures of RobertE splitting all that wood in the day use area? That guy gets more use out of a maul than anybody I've seen lately.



I never heard him say a word. He just picked up that maul and swung it all day long.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> I never heard him say a word. He just picked up that maul and swung it all day long.



Yes he did. He didn't have to say anything, his work spoke for him. LOL...if anybody could wear out a maul he probably could.
I don't think there are enough pictures...or recognition...of the guys that pitched in and did the grunt work. Splitting, feeding the chipper and raking might not be as glamorous as falling and bucking but it's just as valuable a contribution.


----------



## Bob95065

Nate - sorry about all that bad luck, but LOL! I got home late last night after visiting Bill and picking up the parts you gave m. A big thanks again for helping me get a couple of old Macs running and to Bill for bringing them back.

Bill gave me the run-down of the weekend. I'm sorry I missed it. I got back from the east coast Tuesday afternoon in time to vote and thn back to work the rest of the week. I haven't traveled or worked a weekend in months and it had to hit this weekend.

After Bill told me about the weekend I couldn't wait to check the board. My wife was asking me what was so funny because I was laughing so hard. You know how to tell a story.

Keep me posted on the next GTG. I am interested ion the Pacific NW GTG if you have one in 2015.

Bob


----------



## madhatte

You are quite welcome!


----------



## roberte

madhatte said:


> I gotta tell you all what happened after I left Sunday. It's been a hell of a ride. After dumping that tree into the picnic tables -- surely somebody has a pic -- I was feeling pretty stupid, but at least I had a long drive ahead of me to put that to rest, as well as getting over busting the crank on my 064. Alas, it worked out a bit differently. About 40 miles north of Calistoga, I lost the water pump in my car. It had just gotten dark, and there was no cell reception. So, slowly, and between cycles of overheat-shut off-cool-repeat, I limped back to the last town with a motel, Middletown (Middleton?) to await business hours Monday morning. It was a dingy room, but more than satisfactory for my purposes. In the morning, I started calling around to figure out my options. Repairs would be about a grand and would take at least three days (Subaru water pumps are driven by the timing belt and require semimajor surgery to get to). Eventually I rented a Uhaul truck and trailer. That was about a grand, too, but at least I was moving. Turns out the trailer was in a different town from the truck, so I had to do some driving around. This is where the tale turns literally crappy. Remember that thing your wise old dad told you about "never trust a fart"? Well, I gambled and lost. Right there in the Uhaul rental office. I cleaned myself up as well as possible, but, of course, I'd already checked out of my motel so a shower was hours away. It was a rather unpleasant drive. Lost the screw on my glasses, too! Just got home a couple of hours ago. All's well, everything is paid for, and I'm starting to wish I had a camera crew with me the WHOLE time because this would have been a pretty decent short documentary.



I took a couple pic's.


----------



## roberte

And a few more. 













Had a good time. Hopefully we will make it to oregon in june.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

madhatte said:


> Timing belt was done about 30K ago. Pump was not replaced at the time. Lesson learned. Drove the Subaru for the better mileage and the cruise control. Definitely the Ranger next time.



FWIW, Free Service Manuals for Japanese cars, including Subaru, are available in .pdf format for downloading from the internet. Might prevent mistakes and save some big bucks. Here is the link:

http://jdmfsm.info/Auto/Japan/Subar...egacy FSM 2013 (BM-BR)/Legacy - Outback/2013/


----------



## madhatte

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Jacob J.

madhatte said:


> This is where the tale turns literally crappy.



That is the greatest GTG-related tale ever. I wish I'd known you were dealing with all that- I woulda came down.


----------



## madhatte

For about 24 hours there, it seemed like I couldn't get a break. It all worked out, though.


----------



## Eccentric

Jacob J. said:


> That is the greatest GTG-related tale ever. I wish I'd known you were dealing with all that- I woulda came down.



So JJ you weren't gonna come down.........................until you heard that Nate had shat himself in a rental office?

You just don't know what you've been missing these last three years.

I wish Nate had given me a call (not because of his.........'accident') when the car crapped out. I feel bad for all that additional trouble and expense he went through getting home.

On that note, I'd like to once again thank Bob, Clydeine, Bill, Nate, and Kevin for traveling many miles to help us at the park. Your efforts, and your time and travel expenses are greatly appreciated. Thanks to the 'locals' including Charlie, Dave, Steve, Eric, and Tyler as well.


----------



## Jacob J.

Eccentric said:


> So JJ you weren't gonna come down.........................until you heard that Nate had shat himself in a rental office?



I was actually going to try and make this GTG...then my supervisor told me we'd be burning that weekend and I would be the Burn Boss...then that fell through and I had already forgotten all about the GTG. If I knew Nate had broken down though I would have gladly jumped on the road and picked him up.


----------



## madhatte

Aw, you guys. 

For real, though, this thing worked out just fine, if a bit inconvenient and expensive. It was even kind of an adventure since I had to figure out how to do everything really quickly and with spotty resources.


----------



## ckelp

madhatte said:


> Aw, you guys.
> 
> For real, though, this thing worked out just fine, if a bit inconvenient and expensive. It was even kind of an adventure since I had to figure out how to do everything really quickly and with spotty resources.



in other words, something to remember years from now...


----------



## slowp

When a trip turns into an adventure...


----------



## wyk

madhatte said:


> I'll be there later Friday, I think. Gonna hit the road here in the next hour or so and make a few stops.



If only you knew what was in store for you...


----------



## Johnskis

Are you guys doing this every year now? Or reminiscing past events, im not to far from the napa area and would gladly come help out next time you guys plan one of these things.


----------



## Eccentric

So far we've done it yearly. First weekend of November in 2012, 2013, and 2014. Next year it'll be one week later. SECOND weekend of November 2015.


----------



## Johnskis

Ok perfect im going to add it to my calendar for next year that would be good fun and im only a stones throw away from a great chance to work side by side with other great people.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

looks like you all had a great time...sorry I missed it this year.
anyone get to play with the pole-pruner I left with Sandy?


----------



## Eccentric

Can't remember if it was used that weekend. Has certainly been used since you dropped it off however.


----------



## Gologit

Broc Luno sent me a cd with a lot of GTG pics. I'll post some as time permits.






Atpchas...Charlie






2dogs







Eccentric


----------



## Gologit

Kevin Schmuck


----------



## Gologit

2dogs and Madhatte working a bear trap.


----------



## Gologit

Gologit, Madhatte, Eccentric...checking out the "new" PM850









Atpchas...Charlie










...and of course the most modern of facilities.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I see the Peavy got some use


----------



## pbtree

Kool! I would like to make it up there next year.


----------



## Eccentric

We'll be glad to have you there.


----------



## Farley9n

ANYONE who attended or wished they had, this fine northern Ca. GTG please go to the "STICKIES" area of this forum and look at this years Pacific Northwest GTG thread. It will be from June 12th to the 15th. Hope you can make it!.....Bob


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Farley9n said:


> ANYONE who attended or wished they had, this fine northern Ca. GTG please go to the "STICKIES" area of this forum and look at this years Pacific Northwest GTG thread. It will be from June 12th to the 15th. Hope you can make it!.....Bob


where? 30pgs to sort through


----------



## Farley9n

Where? Just east of Springfield Oregon, just off highway 126, between Cedar Flats and Walterville , on the Mckenzie River. Look for Hendricks Wayside Park and you are within ear shot. Hope you can make it! Complete directions, phone, and so forth are just a PM away. There is also a Facebook page. Look for Pacific Northwest GTG. Lots of pictures there as we have been doing it a few years now but you will have to become a member. Easy to do as any member can put you in and you more than likely know several.........Bob


----------



## Gypo Logger

Great pics! From one wood tick to another.


----------



## atpchas

Link to an article in the Napa Valley Register that discusses some happenings at the Bothe-Napa Valley State Park. Might be of interest to past and future GTG attendees. Plus there is a picture with Tyler in it!
http://napavalleyregister.com/news/...cle_cb871e0f-78c1-5dbf-b525-b161f91004c3.html


----------



## 2dogs

Thanks Chas, that was a good read. Maybe the paper could send a photographer next work day. Or maybe one of you locals could run a camera instead of saw and follow up with the paper the following week.


----------



## atpchas

It looks like the park has a wonderful new addition. Congratulations to all involved who made this happen. I'll bet Tyler's back is especially grateful.
http://napavalleyregister.com/news/...cle_5240dcd7-9cf0-5ea9-8450-5f20bf15599f.html


----------



## Eccentric

Yep. That tractor has been sorely needed.


----------



## 2dogs

Congrats to the park! Congrats to Tyler's and Sandy's back muscles!

Aaron how has the Homelite worked out?


----------



## Eccentric

It had been sitting on a shelf at the park since the GTG. I brought it home a couple weekends ago and will freshen it up with crank seals, a carb kit, and a longer b/c once I get through about a dozen other saws that belong to the park and other folks.....


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> It had been sitting on a shelf at the park since the GTG. I brought it home a couple weekends ago and will freshen it up with crank seals, a carb kit, and a longer b/c once I get through about a dozen other saws that belong to the park and other folks.....


LOL!


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> LOL!



I left it at the park and just never got around to going back there to pick it up (along with some ailing park saws) until the weekend before last. Mom got sick (cancer for the third and final time...) towards the end of the year and free time completely went out the window until recently. Things are finally getting back to 'normal'.....


----------



## Bob95065

Sorry to hear that Aaron.


----------



## sawfun

A very big +1 to that. My mom died of cancer over 10 years ago. I remember it took a lot out of me so I understand the pain and work involved.


----------



## Eccentric

Thanks guys.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> Thanks guys.



Sorry about your Mom Aaron.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Sorry about your Mom Aaron.



Thank you Bob.


----------



## 2dogs

Aaron I have a ziplock of old air filters and screens for you at the next GTG. I also now have about 25 1/4" files. Need any? They also gave me a near perfect Belsaw round chain grinder, just needs a new indexing pawl, and a LARGE 2-man McCulloch. It is nearly 8' long with a 48" cut. I could not find any numbers an the saw to identify it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> Aaron I have a ziplock of old air filters and screens for you at the next GTG. I also now have about 25 1/4" files. Need any? They also gave me a near perfect Belsaw round chain grinder, just needs a new indexing pawl, and a LARGE 2-man McCulloch. It is nearly 8' long with a 48" cut. I could not find any numbers an the saw to identify it. Any suggestions?



Sounds good. I could certainly use some 1/4" files for sharpening 1/2" chain.

Mac could be a 5-49, a 12-25A, a 7-55, a 99, a 1-92, a 1-93, or a 940. Can you shoot a few pics of the powerhead?

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...3b0b49ef928ebdae88256b0000522317?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...16e54de48e431c2788256afb0019db69?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...148f06170fa7fa3788256b0000598cc7?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...09deb093d8c9ebff88256b000059fe8e?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...41ac8d4d8644fa0388256b6100139d42?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...41da0d4a1c793d6988256b61001473f8?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...49dfeb85d04b3bf688256b6100174672?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6392690948380cc488256b6100178447?OpenDocument


----------



## 2dogs

I will post pics next week. I am heading to San Benito county for our annual family GTG/spring lamb BBQ.

They also gave me 2 aluminum hardhats, cap style, 1 Fibermetal, 1 Jackson (I think), both with good suspensions. Also 3 Mac-T full brim hard hats from the local fire camp. These are also in great shape and have goggle clips. All will be for sale at the GTG in November.

Most of the files are in boxes marked Oregon Finland. There are also Oregon Sweden, Oberg, Dolmar, and a few other brands.


----------



## 2dogs

The saw looks to be a model 99.


----------



## Bob95065

Are you selling the 1/2" files?


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> The saw looks to be a model 99.



Very cool. 161cc monster. The 99 is an updated 7-55. I have a 7-55 (and a bunch of parts, and some six foot bars...).


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Eccentric said:


> Very cool. 161cc monster. The 99 is an updated 7-55. I have a 7-55 (and a bunch of parts, and some six foot bars...).


Saw shop in San Carlos has one with an 11' bar hanging on the wall. Whole thing is something like 15' long.


----------



## 2dogs

Bob95065 said:


> Are you selling the 1/2" files?


Hi Bob. I have 1/4" and 7/32" files, no 1/2". If you meant 1/4" then I can leave a bag full on my front porch next week. Do you still want File-O-Plates? I have 4 or 5 if you do.


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> Very cool. 161cc monster. The 99 is an updated 7-55. I have a 7-55 (and a bunch of parts, and some six foot bars...).


That saw would look even better with a six foot bar!


----------



## 2dogs

singinwoodwackr said:


> Saw shop in San Carlos has one with an 11' bar hanging on the wall. Whole thing is something like 15' long.


Wow! That would be a crew served saw.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> Wow! That would be a crew served saw.


Probably still there. Stop by if you ever go through that area. I remember it was yellow so assume mac


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Hi Bob. I have 1/4" and 7/32" files, no 1/2". If you meant 1/4" then I can leave a bag full on my front porch next week. Do you still want File-O-Plates? I have 4 or 5 if you do.



Thanks, yes I am still looking for the plates. I can use a file for my older saws too. I am on the east coast for work until 5/11 - at least that's what they tell me now. Things seem to always change.

When I get back we'll have you up to our place for a BBQ. I scored a couple of big McCullochs a friend found in March. I'd like to show you the saws.


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> That saw would look even better with a six foot bar!



That could probably be arranged. Hardest part will be finding and piecing together enough 3/4" pitch chain.


----------



## 2dogs

Bob95065 said:


> Thanks, yes I am still looking for the plates. I can use a file for my older saws too. I am on the east coast for work until 5/11 - at least that's what they tell me now. Things seem to always change.
> 
> When I get back we'll have you up to our place for a BBQ. I scored a couple of big McCullochs a friend found in March. I'd like to show you the saws.


Sounds great!


----------



## svk

Hi guys. We are just updating the sticky threads on this board. Is there a definite date set for your GTG so we can update the thread title?


----------



## Farley9n

I don't believe there is as yet a specific date for the next Nor Cal GTG but please be aware that there is an upcoming Pacific Northwest GTG just a bit east of Springfield, Oregon. The dates for it are from 12th to the 15th of June. Look for it in the "STICKIES" if you are interested. (sorry to butt into your fine Nor Cal GTG but I sometimes get the feeling that not everyone hits the stickies)......Bob


----------



## svk

Farley9n said:


> I don't believe there is as yet a specific date for the next Nor Cal GTG but please be aware that there is an upcoming Pacific Northwest GTG just a bit east of Springfield, Oregon. The dates for it are from 12th to the 15th of June. Look for it in the "STICKIES" if you are interested. (sorry to butt into your fine Nor Cal GTG but I sometimes get the feeling that not everyone hits the stickies)......Bob


I agree, not everyone looks in the actual Stickies forum. If you want a thread for your GTG as a sticky in here just post up with info or if you like we can move your other thread here.


----------



## Farley9n

Moving it would be fine with me. I think most of our regulars would be ok with it also. THANKS......Bob


----------



## 2dogs

This thread has quite a bit of activity. The NorCal GTG is early November, the first or second weekend. Everything depends on the Park, both for dates and if we can meet there at all.


----------



## tylerbeach3

are we doingthe gtg again this year at bothe? there has been some talk of moving it to mt. st. helena. the state arborist/ ecologist wont be coming this year to inspect/ tag hazard trees, they only come every other year. there is some serious work to do up there with some pines that have a beetle. of course we need to get permision to fell anything. the county parks are trying to take over operations at that state park. if that happens we can do some trail work behind "silverado", a whole bunch of pines down over a trail, itd be nice to clear that out and either bring the wood down to the house there or leave it out of the way. the mt. is huge, if we can get a gtg going up there then there will be plenty of stuff to cut. a great spot to camp too. the water tank is now fixed and we can bring up a chem toilet. maybe a solar shower... as it gets closer i'll hike the whole mt and see where the energy would be best spent. if we want to do bothe instead we will also have enough work. the two water tanks here need some clearing around them, i started that job a while ago with an inmate crew but it never got finished (thank you spotted owl nesting season). thin tall firs and a lot of madrone all really close to each other. 100 ft. around both tanks is the idea. let me know. i know this is a really old thread but it was the first one that came up when i searched gtg calistoga.


----------



## Eccentric

Tyler I think Sandy and Bruce had mentioned moving the GTG up a week or two into late October because of a scheduling conflict (during the first weekend of Nov) at Bothe. That was mentioned at the Nov GTG last year.


----------



## 2dogs

Hey Tyler. I have hiked to the top of Mt St Helena once, around 7 or 8 years ago. It was and maybe still is a BSA GSFB council rim of the bay hike. I really only remember is was very windy.


----------



## tylerbeach3

BSA GSFB? yea its almost always windy up there. there are a lot of trails around the middle/ foot of the mt that are not as windy. some dirt roads to houses we are taking care of need some tree work to widen them so trucks can get through. light stuff, just pushing back small trees to where the road is supposed to be. i will go up soon and checj it out. i think im meeting with bruce and aaron this weekend.


----------



## 2dogs

Boy Scouts of America, San Francisco Bay Area Council. In their hiking program they hike Mt St Helens as part of the Rim of the Bay series.


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler, Ranger Sandy has my phone number. Call me when the time gets near. AS is not as pleasant as it used to be so I may or may not still be a member when work comes up. I am always happy to help.
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## spindrift7mm

Bill if you go anywhere keep in touch, Ken


----------



## tylerbeach3

great. ill stay in touch, thanks.


----------



## Gologit

tylerbeach3 said:


> great. ill stay in touch, thanks.



Thanks Tyler. Keep us posted as to what's going on.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Tyler, Ranger Sandy has my phone number. Call me when the time gets near. AS is not as pleasant as it used to be so I may or may not still be a member when work comes up. I am always happy to help.
> My e-mail is [email protected]



Same here. Different e-mail, but somebody let me know please. I can do flunky work. 2dogs is a facebook friend.


----------



## Bob95065

Any word on the date for the GTG? Weekends in October are getting booked up at home and I want to get a date on the calendar soon.


----------



## tylerbeach3

thinking 2nd weekend in nov.... i'll stay in touch


----------



## Bob95065

Thanks. I'll put it on the calendar.


----------



## 2dogs

Has a weekend been decided yet? Seems I heard that the first weekend in November is the best. The Marines have Cody for drill the first weekend and Ball the second so he won't be able to attend.


----------



## tylerbeach3

bummer to hear cody cant come again. the 2nd weekend in nov. it is. ill get you more info after i talk to broc luno


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Great bunch a people. Hello my friends top of the morning off the grid, mountains of Cazadero


----------



## Gologit

tylerbeach3 said:


> bummer to hear cody cant come again. the 2nd weekend in nov. it is. ill get you more info after i talk to broc luno


 Thanks Tyler


----------



## 2dogs

Nov 13, 14, 15 is going on my calendar.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

The fire up there is quite a ways north of the park on 29 so at least there's some good news.


----------



## atpchas

Don't know if this will appeal to anyone, but here goes. A while back there was an interesting (to me, at least) thread about getting leaning trees to fall away from that lean. Methods were described but I learn best by seeing, preferably in person. 

So here's the idea. At our property in Napa (roughly 45 minutes from Bothe) there are several Doug firs that need to be cut in a meadow we are reclaiming. The ideal direction to drop them is at a right angle to their lean and limb load.Their location is such, though, that whatever direction they go makes no difference other than relative ease of disposing of them. In my book, that makes them ideal learning opportunities. I'm asking if anyone who is planning to attend the GTG would be interested either in (A) demonstrating how to steer such trees or (B) watching and learning (and perhaps trying to emulate) the technique(s). A picture of the trees is below. Three of them are roughly 16"-20" DBH and all are leaning to the left. I'd prefer to see them fall toward the camera. 

As to scheduling, I'm wide open. Most critical is whether there is a willing "teacher" and what day/time works best for him. I also would not want this to compete with any work the GTGers might be doing to help out at the park.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Looks like they are all tangled together so lean isn't the only challenge


----------



## slowp

Can anybody tell me if the water will be on at Bothe? Showers are a must in poison oak country. Will the camping spot be the same as last year?


----------



## atpchas

singinwoodwackr said:


> Looks like they are all tangled together so lean isn't the only challenge


Some, but not as much as it appears. That is one more reason to want them to fall towards the camera, nearest one first. Although it's not clear in the picture, the trees are in a rough line going away from the camera.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I would drop them as a group


----------



## slowp

atpchas said:


> Some, but not as much as it appears. That is one more reason to want them to fall towards the camera, nearest one first. Although it's not clear in the picture, the trees are in a rough line going away from the camera.



I am not a faller, but it looks to me that if one does the normal starting procedure of falling the outside tree towards an opening, they'll go. Then you work your way back, falling trees towards the opening. There is an opening on at least two sides to go for. It almost looks like it is a clump so there might be openings on all sides. No fancy stuff required there. 

On the swinging them bit, I can't say. That will take somebody who is a professional and knows their stuff. That would not be me. 2dogs, Randymac, Gologit, Spotted Owl, and Madhatte can put their heads together. 

I looked up the park site and they still mention showers. That's a good thing. I have been saving up quarters.


----------



## madhatte

Hrmm. Perhaps I'll bring that Borntrager jack so everybody can get a good look at it.


----------



## Gologit

Charlie...If you want to swing them a little I've had good luck using a tapered hinge and a busted-off piece of the undercut on the go-to side. Don't use too big of a chunk, it doesn't take much. Gun the tree in the direction you want it to fall. Get your wedges in early and keep them driven tight but not so tight that they put too much pressure on the hinge. The bad part about a tapered hinge is that you can wedge-break them without meaning to. If the wedges stall out quit hitting them.
It sounds like those trees will be good ones to practice on.
I'll send you a PM this evening and explain this in a little more detail.
I'll try to get down there before the GTG but we're getting the boat ready for crab season and that seems to be taking up all the free time.


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> Charlie...If you want to swing them a little I've had good luck using a tapered hinge and a busted-off piece of the undercut on the go-to side. Don't use too big of a chunk, it doesn't take much. Gun the tree in the direction you want it to fall. Get your wedges in early and keep them driven tight but not so tight that they put too much pressure on the hinge. The bad part about a tapered hinge is that you can wedge-break them without meaning to. If the wedges stall out quit hitting them.
> It sounds like those trees will be good ones to practice on.
> I'll send you a PM this evening and explain this in a little more detail.
> I'll try to get down there before the GTG but we're getting the boat ready for crab season and that seems to be taking up all the free time.


You hit the nail on the head. I'd like to use these as learning opportunities. I know I can use a rope to get them where I want and can probably do it with wedges as well, but the approach Madhatte used at the last Bothe GTG or something similar is what I'd like to try to learn. Trying learn by reading is tough with all the different terms that get used.
Good luck with the crabbing. I had a gas crewing for my sister-in-law in Prince William Sound in the late 1970s.


----------



## madhatte

Please remember that I screwed it up. It's a good trick but not always the right way to do it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

slowp, the showers are on here. and for you boys and girls cutting and hiking in the P.O. i will override the quaters for the evening. free showers. or in the morning but it seems silly to get all clean before work. im thinking the same spot as far as the camping goes. does that work for everybody? agian, i will have more info soon after i meet with aaron


----------



## Bob95065

Thanks Tyler. The showers are appreciated. I get poison oak really easy. 

I plan on bringing a pop-up trailer. Should I make a reservation?


----------



## 2dogs

I hate climbing into a sleeping bag all sticky and sweaty. Thanks Tyler! Because of you I will be smelling like roses all weekend.


----------



## madhatte

Free showers?!? OH YEAH


----------



## tylerbeach3

no we are all good on the reservations. just talked to sandy, we can either have the group camp or the horse stable area. if group camp is booked then we will go where we did last year.


----------



## tylerbeach3

you all can jump in the pool too! the water will be about 60 deg by then. polarbear club!


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> Please remember that I screwed it up. It's a good trick but not always the right way to do it.


you still worring 'bout that madhatte? i saved the bbq that looks like a crushed tin can for you, its here, you forgot to take it and put it on your desk with the other mistakes youve made. lol.


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> you still worring 'bout that madhatte? i saved the bbq that looks like a crushed tin can for you, its here, you forgot to take it and put it on your desk with the other mistakes youve made. lol.



Not worrying so much as... err... curating the example I leave for others. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Gologit

tylerbeach3 said:


> slowp, the showers are on here. and for you boys and girls cutting and hiking in the P.O. i will override the quaters for the evening. free showers. or in the morning but it seems silly to get all clean before work. im thinking the same spot as far as the camping goes. does that work for everybody? agian, i will have more info soon after i meet with aaron



Where we camped last time was great.


----------



## slowp

I will be towing the plastic airstream down the coast. Will it fit in the group camp? It sounds like the place used last year was nice.


----------



## Eccentric

Patty you'd have to park the plastic airstream in the parking lot that services the group camp. I'm thinking the place you folks camped in last year would be the best way to go.


----------



## slowp

Eccentric said:


> Patty you'd have to park the plastic airstream in the parking lot that services the group camp. I'm thinking the place you folks camped in last year would be the best way to go.



Ah, I was remembering correctly. I had walked around up in the group area spot and it seemed to be designed for tents and not many vehicles.


----------



## tylerbeach3

ok cool. the horse stable area it is. should be plenty of room. we have running water there, ill get a chem toilet again, maybe in a better spot. and the dayuse bathrooms are close enough. alia(my girlfriend) said she will help with some meals like last year. any suggestions? we did chili for lunch and guinness stew for dinner last year. im asking the restaurant that i work at about donating a keg for the weekend.....that may or may not be a good idea....... aaron or i will post on sun after a meeting here at the park with more details. see you all soon.


----------



## madhatte

The eats last year were top notch.


----------



## Gologit

Yup...Ranger Sandy, Tyler, and the rest of the crew take good care of their volunteers. It's always a pleasure to spend a weekend there.


----------



## lightj12

Thinking about attending this year to help out; I'm about an hour away. Let me know how the food situation works, group meals, etc. Thanks, Jeremy.


----------



## RandyMac

Pencil me in.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Pencil me in.



I'll caravan down with ya if I can!


----------



## slowp

Hmmmm, I have researched the Marina RV place in Crescent City. Sounds like the Brookings State Park is closed. Or will be closed.


----------



## RandyMac

Looking less likely as the time approaches.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Looking less likely as the time approaches.



Sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## madhatte

Well dang. I'll still swing through on my way down.


----------



## slowp

So? Any updates?


----------



## Gologit

Not lately. I thought maybe we could all meet in Crescent City and kidnap RandyMac and Annie. GTGs just aren't the same without them.


----------



## madhatte

I like the idea of meeting on the way down. I'm trying to rent a RV for the trip, which makes me a bit nervous about the Jedediah Smith portion of the trip (would hate to clip somebody else's corner just because I don't know the rig well enough). But, it would mean no motels on the trip, free roadside assistance, and no tents. I should about break even versus past years if I get the rental I 'm shooting for.


----------



## slowp

I'm making it into another road trip. With the two dogs, I can't put in any big mileage days. Any interest in another sketchy, time consuming dutch oven pie? I haven't practiced on it. I believe I shall rondevous at Fortuna with the other plastic Airstream folks. 

Nathan: Will your rented RV have an oven in it? That might be an option for pie(s). Plastic Airstreams do not have ovens.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> Not lately. I thought maybe we could all meet in Crescent City and kidnap RandyMac and Annie. GTGs just aren't the same without them.



Good idea.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Nathan: Will your rented RV have an oven in it? That might be an option for pie(s). Plastic Airstreams do not have ovens.



It might, at that. I'll let you know when I find out.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> I'm making it into another road trip. With the two dogs, I can't put in any big mileage days. *Any interest in another sketchy, time consuming dutch oven pie?* I haven't practiced on it. I believe I shall rondevous at Fortuna with the other plastic Airstream folks.
> 
> Nathan: Will your rented RV have an oven in it? That might be an option for pie(s). Plastic Airstreams do not have ovens.



Yes please. Really looking forward to seeing all you folks again.


----------



## RandyMac

Sorry guys, yeah I know I'm a serial canceller. I'm malfunctioning on more than one level, sometimes more than one at a time.
Not to worry, I'm healthy enough, lacking in mobility and mental reliability.
Nate, if you drift this way, I'll dig up some trading materials.


----------



## madhatte

Roger that. Looking like I'll roll through there about lunch time Friday.


----------



## Eccentric

Hang in there brother. Hoping you get back on an even keel soon.


----------



## roberte

Good day all.

I'll be there for the Saturday show. If its messed up I'm in.








Madrone snags. Yummy

Ymmv


----------



## slowp

Wow, major migration from the Warshington contingent. I have been putting thing into the Plastic Airstream. Huckleberries and pie crust are loaded.


----------



## Gologit

Has anybody heard if Kevin or Fraser are coming?


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Has anybody heard if Kevin or Fraser are coming?



I haven't heard from either of them. Hoping they come down.


----------



## schmuck.k

Gologit said:


> Has anybody heard if Kevin or Fraser are coming?


ya i am coming should be in cresent city Wednesday afternoon. Aaron i got saw parts for you 
kevin


----------



## sawfun

I spoke with Fraiser yesterday and got the impression he would not be going.


----------



## Gologit

Thanks for letting us know. You coming down?


----------



## Gologit

Kevin S........Good. If you need a place to crash Wednesday night let us know. We'll be leaving Fortuna Thursday morning.


----------



## sawfun

Gologit said:


> Thanks for letting us know. You coming down?


Sorry but I cannot make it down there as not enough time off work.


----------



## Eccentric

Glad to hear Kevin!


----------



## Eccentric

sawfun said:


> Sorry but I cannot make it down there as not enough time off work.



Sorry to hear that Don. Looking forward to seeing you in June.


----------



## Eccentric

sawfun said:


> I spoke with Fraiser yesterday and got the impression he would not be going.



Dangit. He's probably busy with his business. Was a considerable effort for him to come down a couple years ago.


----------



## sawfun

Yes sir, June.


----------



## sawfun

There is a new member whom he Dave and his wife Julia just bought a house with 23 acres that like the idea of hosting gtg's with the PNW logging history in mind. He bought all of my Jonny's including my 111s from me. It is up in North Plains Oregon. They are in their late 20's and I feel it's good to see younger folk involved.


----------



## Eccentric

That's very good to hear Don.


----------



## Gologit

Aaron...we should be at the park on Thursday afternoon. If you see Tyler or Sandy could you let them know?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Good to hear you are coming Kevin. See you Friday?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bob, I'll see you on thurs, I work elsewhere till 4ish, I'll be here after that. The horse stable area will be unlocked if you show up before 4. Make yourselves at home, I'll have a fire pit, picnic bench, firewood, ect down there by then. See you soon.


----------



## Gologit

tylerbeach3 said:


> Bob, I'll see you on thurs, I work elsewhere till 4ish, I'll be here after that. The horse stable area will be unlocked if you show up before 4. Make yourselves at home, I'll have a fire pit, picnic bench, firewood, ect down there by then. See you soon.




Thank you Tyler!


----------



## schmuck.k

tylerbeach3 said:


> Good to hear you are coming Kevin. See you Friday?


thursday afternoon i should be there
bob i might take you up on the place to crash i will let you know tomorrow
thanks


----------



## Gologit

schmuck.k said:


> thursday afternoon i should be there
> bob i might take you up on the place to crash i will let you know tomorrow
> thanks



No problem. Friday morning Atpchas wants us to look at some trees on his ranch. I figured you, Slowp, and I could do that. If Nathan and 2dogs are there they'd be welcome too. Between all of us we should be able to give Charlie the information he needs.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Friday and Saturday are sunny, high 60s low 40s. Sounds like perfect weather for what we will be doing. Aaron are you bringing you video camera again?


----------



## madhatte

Friday morning? I probably won't be there yet. I may also be coming down via I-5 and back up via 101/199 rather than the opposite.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Hey Kevin, did you ever put that froe to use? I have borrowed a shavehorse from the mill and we have all that nice oak that we cut up last year. Bring some ax, maul, hammer, ect, heads and let's rehandle them. Could be a fun evening project.


----------



## madhatte

Might be I have a head or two looking for a handle.


----------



## Gologit

Rigging...if anybody is bringing stuff to sell I'm looking for a couple of small  snatch blocks or an open top side-set sheave. Anything that will run 1/2, 3/8, or 7/16 line will work.


----------



## tylerbeach3

We got the wood, not sure if this oak would be good for a maul but I've made some ax, froe and hatchets out of it. I'll have some rough blanks ready if you want to make it yourself.


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> Friday and Saturday are sunny, high 60s low 40s. Sounds like perfect weather for what we will be doing. Aaron are you bringing you video camera again?



Hopefully I'll remember to charge the thing. Haven't done anything with the footage we shot last year. I'm not that computer savvy......


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> No problem. Friday morning Atpchas wants us to look at some trees on his ranch. I figured you, Slowp, and I could do that. If Nathan and 2dogs are there they'd be welcome too. Between all of us we should be able to give Charlie the information he needs.



If I can get rolling early enough on Friday morning I'll swing by Charlie's ranch for some learning.


----------



## tylerbeach3

That's ok, at least we still have the footage. Alia has some good video and pics from last year too. Maybe we can combine them and burn last year and this years all together on one cd. We can use Bruce's office here at the park.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> If I can get rolling early enough on Friday morning I'll swing by Charlie's ranch for some learning.


Hope that works out! See you soon, one way or the other.


----------



## Eccentric

atpchas said:


> Hope that works out! See you soon, one way or the other.



What time are you folks meeting up at the ranch? Will I need a combo for the gate? Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Gologit

Eccentric said:


> What time are you folks meeting up at the ranch? Will I need a combo for the gate? Looking forward to seeing you again.



Dunno. We'll be at the park Thursday afternoon. I told Charlie we'd call him then and decide on the details for Friday. I was thinking going fairly early...not logger early....on Friday morning. Slowp and Kevin will be there too.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> What time are you folks meeting up at the ranch? Will I need a combo for the gate? Looking forward to seeing you again.


Check your Inbox.


----------



## madhatte

It is looking like it is possible that I will be able to make it before noon Friday, if the pass is favorable, and I stay on I-5 on the way down and instead drive 101 on the way back. This is the current plan. Also, I'm bringing my younger brother. He's not one to pass up a road trip.


----------



## schmuck.k

tylerbeach3 said:


> Hey Kevin, did you ever put that froe to use? I have borrowed a shavehorse from the mill and we have all that nice oak that we cut up last year. Bring some ax, maul, hammer, ect, heads and let's rehandle them. Could be a fun evening project.


ya found some old shake blocks and made some shingles jest to try it. i will bring my draw knife and some axe heads


----------



## tylerbeach3

I moved the chipper and bucket truck so we have a little more room down there. Aaron, I put a new ignition switch in the truck because we somehow lost the key.... Then I drove it for a bit and it stalled then wouldn't start, the batt died (its trickle charging now). Don't know if you want to mess with it this weekend or not, either way is fine. I'll try to get it going later today and keep you posted


----------



## Eccentric

I'll take a look at it while I'm there this weekend Tyler.


----------



## slowp

I have a dtape and cruising and scaling books. Do not have a clinometer or relaskop. Not sure if fingers are still calibrated properly or not.

Got pie stuff and bacon.


----------



## madhatte

That's right! We were talking last year about teaching basic measurements. Hopefully I can remember to grab my vest because all of those tools are in it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I'd love to learn some of that from you folks 


slowp said:


> I have a dtape and cruising and scaling books. Do not have a clinometer or relaskop. Not sure if fingers are still calibrated properly or not.
> 
> Got pie stuff and bacon.


----------



## spindrift7mm

Looks good for me to make it this year. I'll be in Friday midday. Still trying to get HD Bill to commit, we'll see.


----------



## Eccentric

spindrift7mm said:


> Looks good for me to make it this year. I'll be in Friday midday. Still trying to get HD Bill to commit, we'll see.



Glad to hear Ken. Hoping you can get Bill to come too.


----------



## lightj12

I'll be heading up there Friday AM; I can be there early if the help is needed. Jeremy


----------



## Gologit

spindrift7mm said:


> Looks good for me to make it this year. I'll be in Friday midday. Still trying to get HD Bill to commit, we'll see.




Good. We'll be down Thursday afternoon.


----------



## 2dogs

I expect to be there around 1pm Friday


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> I expect to be there around 1pm Friday



We'll save all the bear traps and hangers for when you get here. No no, don't thank us...we're glad to do it.


----------



## ckelp

Well I'm still alive just been busy with life..
I'm planning on being there at 0900-1000 Saturday most likely with kid in tow to keep everyone entertained or lock her in Bobs trailer..


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> I expect to be there around 1pm Friday


Great to hear that 2dogs and ckelp are going to be there! Aaron, how many do you think we have this year. Sandy is picking up supplies today. Alia and Jess will be prepping the foods today and tomorrow. I guessed about 20. If you think there are more people let me know.


----------



## Eccentric

Probably 20-25 or so including a few kids.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Good that's what I was thinking. Bruce and I just got permission to remove a fairly large maple in the campground. I'll show you on Friday.


----------



## SawTroll

Have a nice GTG everyone!


----------



## 2dogs

SawTroll said:


> Have a nice GTG everyone!


Jump on a plan Troll! We would love to meet you!


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> Jump on a plan Troll! We would love to meet you!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Come on down, we r here till sunday


----------



## madhatte

Well, traffic was slower than I'd like through Portland so I only made it as far as Cottage Grove tonight. That puts me in Calistoga mid-afternoon. Ah, well. This RV does in fact have an oven... but, I can't get it, or any of the AC outlets, to work. Perhaps we can put our heads together and figure out what its problem is.


----------



## Bob95065

I got home around noon and found a pair of chaps that didn't belong to me in the truck. I suspect that they belong to one of the Waldrens based on length and they had their stuff in my truck. Let me know who they belong to and where to mail them.


----------



## madhatte

Yep, those are mine, I'll sort it out when I get home.


----------



## tylerbeach3

What a great group of people!!!! I had a lot of fun this weekend! Thank you everyone for all your hard work, we got so much done. Sandy is pleased with our work. All those trees would have taken me a year or more, lol. Thank again, hope to see you all next year.


----------



## cgraham1

Where's all the pics and/or videos??


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> What a great group of people!!!! I had a lot of fun this weekend! Thank you everyone for all your hard work, we got so much done. Sandy is pleased with our work. All those trees would have taken me a year or more, lol. Thank again, hope to see you all next year.


Tyler, I had a great time. Thanks for the excellent eats! I'm a bit muscle-achy but it's the kind that brings a smile because you know how much good work was done. Remember that I'm much closer than pretty much all the other participants and would be more than happy to pop over if you need help with any projects.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I'll take you up on that offer soon Charlie.


----------



## Eccentric

Tyler I'm just a bit farther away than Charlie (and my schedule isn't as flexible as his, as I haven't yet joined him among the ranks of the happily retired), but I'll help you out when I can. 

Give me a call or text message when you need some help (or are planning a project). 

Planning on being there sometime during the 12/5-12/6 weekend to work with Bruce pulling the valve body off of the boom truck.

*A huge thanks to everyone that attended this years GTG, and to everyone who made it possible for us!!!*


----------



## slowp

No pictures from me. My camera went bad. 
Thanks for hosting the event. It was nice to have a last fling in the sun. I !at be marooned in can for another day. I,m not to keen on driving thru the November gale predicted for tomorrow on the orygun coast. 
TThankyou, again.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Good call, drive safe


----------



## lightj12

Just want to say thanks to all who put this together, had a great time & glad that I attended -great bunch of folks. Thanks for the hospitality & good grub Tyler, keep me posted if you need a hand for future projects as well. Looking forward to the next GTG. Jeremy


----------



## treeslayer2003

well dang. no pics this year.


----------



## madhatte

I just wanna reiterate the "thanks, all!" sentiment. I had a blast, as usual. I also want to reiterate the "no pics, sorry" since I was too busy having fun to take any pictures of it.


----------



## Eccentric

Yep. No pics from me this time. Too busy working and having fun. Some of the park folks took pics and possibility video. Kevin was shooting pics, but he likely won't be able to post any until he's done with his three state road trip.


----------



## RandyMac

Nate and his Bro stopped by, I used a week's worth of words in three hours.


----------



## schmuck.k

Eccentric said:


> Yep. No pics from me this time. Too busy working and having fun. Some of the park folks took pics and possibility video. Kevin was shooting pics, but he likely won't be able to post any until he's done with his three state road trip.


I'm home now will try to get some up tomorrow


----------



## Bob95065

Jill took some pictures. I'll see what she has and put the up when I can.

Thanks again for a great weekend. It's always a pleasure to spend time with you and the park employees and volunteers.


----------



## tylerbeach3

All I took were videos, the files are too big to upload. Here is one pic of the leaning fir in day use that Robert dropped. I wish I could put the video of it comming down.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Our fearless leader holding the chipper chain all day.


----------



## schmuck.k




----------



## schmuck.k




----------



## slowp

Just got home this morning. The trip turned into an adventure. I holed up in a state park and slept through the windstorm. Had to see more of Tillamook, OR than planned as the usual area was flooded so they had a detour around that area. It came out at the cheese factory. 

Had a good time and thanks for doing it.

The dogs are very glad to be back home and not in the plastic airstream!

Oh, it is supposed to be in the 20s here tonight so blew out the water lines in the Plastic Airstream. Napa was the last warm fling for a while. Sigh......


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Just got home this morning. The trip turned into an adventure. I holed up in a state park and slept through the windstorm. Had to see more of Tillamook, OR than planned as the usual area was flooded so they had a detour around that area. It came out at the cheese factory.
> 
> Had a good time and thanks for doing it.
> 
> The dogs are very glad to be back home and not in the plastic airstream!
> 
> Oh, it is supposed to be in the 20s here tonight so blew out the water lines in the Plastic Airstream. Napa was the last warm fling for a while. Sigh......


Oregon sounds like a terrible place to live. We all better move to Warshington.


----------



## Gologit

Many thanks to Sandy, Tyler, Alia, Aaron, and Bruce for another great weekend. 
We got a lot of work done and had some fun at the same time. It was good to see everyone again...plus a couple of new faces that were very welcome and fit right in.
Fine people, great weather, many hazard trees removed, and...as always...excellent food. The park staff takes care of their volunteers and it's appreciated.
Looking forward to next time.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Oregon sounds like a terrible place to live. We all better move to Warshington.



Okay, I'll move BACK to Oregon. 

Meanwhile, I have been inspired and shall practice making more dutch oven stuff.

I will be curious to see how the fig tree does.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Next year you will have plenty of figs from that tree. I'm going to put it on a watering schedule next spring and summer. Any suggestions? I was thinking of treating it like an apple tree and watering every three weeks or so. I look forward to some Dutch oven fig goodness!


----------



## lightj12

The fig tree did take a pretty good butchering, probably better to prune in January but I think it will be OK. Liked the Dutch Oven cooking, thanks again.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Your right it would have been a better time to do it but y'all aren't there in Jan so this was the time to it


----------



## madhatte

I still can't get over how old that thing is! That grain is gonna make some NICE spoons for sure.


----------



## slowp

From the experiences of other fig tree owners, it sounds like the tree should survive and maybe even thrive. 

This morning, I found the dog taser collar recharger. I had intended to bring it with me because the Demon Dog behaves extremely well with the help of the collar. I couldn't find it to put it in the trailer. I searched all over the house. It was missing. This morning, I glanced up at a coat rack and saw it hanging there, next to the fanny pack that I also forgot to take. Life is good again, except I think I ruined the Kindle charger trying to use it to recharge the taser collar. I have ordered a new one and hope the Kindle will recharge.

Now I hope my cell phone appears. 

I will try baking an apple pie in the dutch oven next. Or maybe try cookies?


----------



## 2dogs

Or both.


----------



## Gologit

Definitely both.


----------



## slowp

OK. Just found my cell phone, in a place that I'd looked several times. I am starting to believe in black holes. I can't think of anything else that is in one right now. The trailer has been winterized and I just put it inside the shop. It was nice to enjoy summer in November but not so nice to return home and have to immediately blow out waterlines and empty tanks.


----------



## Gologit

It's fifty-five and sunny at Humboldt Bay. 'Sposed to get cold tonight, real cold, like clear down to 33 or even 32. Terrible, just terrible.


----------



## 2dogs

How come this is no longer sticky?


----------



## madhatte

I didn't un-stick it but the general rule is that GTG threads get unstuck a week after they're over. It'll go back up next year a month or two before the event.


----------



## svk

2dogs said:


> How come this is no longer sticky?


GTG threads get a sticky from the point a firm date is set until a week after the event concludes. 

On a side note I'm surprised that none of you got any pictures of your latest gtg. Sounds like everyone had a good time.

Edit: looks like madhatte typed while I was away.


----------



## 2dogs

Nate I forgot to give out the Safety Cards I had in my truck. Yeah, I'm a dumbass. pm me your address and I will mail 2 for you and Trevor and one for Kevin. You're only 100 miles apart right?


----------



## madhatte

I'll make sure everybody gets theirs. PM incoming.


----------



## 2dogs

Aaron and everyone else send me your address.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> Aaron and everyone else send me your address.


 PM sent.


----------



## slowp

Well, maybe we'll have to bump this up occasionally since it is unstuck. Or put it in another place that isn't so heavily used. 

2dogs, what are these safety cards you speak of? I have a card that tells what to look for before bucking a tree up.


----------



## slowp

svk said:


> GTG threads get a sticky from the point a firm date is set until a week after the event concludes.
> 
> On a side note I'm surprised that none of you got any pictures of your latest gtg. Sounds like everyone had a good time.
> 
> Edit: looks like madhatte typed while I was away.



My camera decided to not work. 

This GTG is a working one. I'm not sure any cookies were cut. We clean up areas in a state park. There's actually more of the unglorious work going on--dragging brush over to the chipper, chipping, and cleaning up--kind of like working in the woods in the real world. 

We will have to rely on mental pictures.


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> Aaron and everyone else send me your address.



PM sent..............and a bump for the thread.


----------



## tylerbeach3

This is a coworker of mine. Thank god for chaps!!!!!!!!' . So freaky! he said he probably won't be running saws anymore. He's a great swamper I'll miss working with him. Another worker here at the park just quit; Charlie, I see a need for you up here more and more! 

What does a sticky, unstuck, bump mean.


----------



## slowp

tylerbeach3 said:


> View attachment 463750
> This is a coworker of mine. Thank god for chaps!!!!!!!!' . So freaky! he said he probably won't be running saws anymore. He's a great swamper I'll miss working with him. Another worker here at the park just quit; Charlie, I see a need for you up here more and more!
> 
> What does a sticky, unstuck, bump mean.



Sounds like a bad kind of dance. Nah, a sticky is this thread, for example, getting stuck up at the top part of the Chainsaw forum. Unstuck means it won't stay there anymore. Bump means adding info so it goes back to the top temporarily. This reply will bump it back up. 

How'd the accident happen?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Oh, thanks. Everyone is fine, he just took the wrong step over a log and didn't have the chain break on. The chain may have been loose from being warm or the idle was set a little high or both. I think the chain moved a little without him throddling it. He's fine thAnks to the chaps.


----------



## Gologit

Tyler, if you need help down there after the first of the year let me know.


----------



## slowp

Some years, I am ready for a road trip to a sunny place in Feb or March.


----------



## lightj12

I'd be happy to assist as well; January can bring a stretch of nice weather down here on some years. El Nino?


----------



## slowp

Now, what are these safety cards? Are they the laminated wallet sized cards with how to size up trees for what you plan to do? I have a couple from the Pacific Crest Trail Assoc, which have lists to go through before bucking up blowdown, and a Go or No Go process. They are actually a hair bigger than what would fit in those credit card holder pockets.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Gologit said:


> Tyler, if you need help down there after the first of the year let me know.





lightj12 said:


> I'd be happy to assist as well; January can bring a stretch of nice weather down here on some years. El Nino?


Thanks you friends!
El Niño=trees down.


----------



## Eccentric

Tyler please let me know if you need a hand with something. During the winter months I keep my gear and a few saws in my truck. Only 45 minutes over the hill....


----------



## tylerbeach3

Hey y'all. November is around the corner. Aaron and I are meeting some time this weekend to start setting up the gtg. I have a few ideas I want to bounce off of everyone: is anyone willing to give a little talk about anything arboriculture? I have talked to Nate about doing some kind of science related talk. Maybe 2dogs could handle the safety stuff again; for all of us and some public that are interested. we will be a public event this year, our 5th annual! I'm looking forward to it! It's also a hazard tree removal year so be ready to fell. I'll have fun cut logs in day use area near the pool. There is a downed oak at our camp spot at the horse stables that we should be able to buck Friday if anyone wants to show up a little early... Kevin? Hope to see you all there!


----------



## madhatte

I'm in!


----------



## atpchas

Count me in as well. In the meantime, Tyler, remember that I'm available on pretty short notice to pitch in if any projects arise for which an extra pair of hands would be helpful.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Thanks guys. Atpchas, would you be able to swing by the park on Sunday around 1 and help Aaron and I sort some logistics out? I'll be working at the pool at that time but can probably get away for a bit and show you and Aaron some of the prep id like to get done before the event. Nothing big, move some logs with the tractor and trim/clear oaks for trailer parking at the camp spot.


----------



## tylerbeach3

tylerbeach3 said:


> Thanks guys. Atpchas, would you be able to swing by the park on Sunday around 1 and help Aaron and I sort some logistics out? I'll be working at the pool at that time but can probably get away for a bit and show you and Aaron some of the prep id like to get done before the event. Nothing big, move some logs with the tractor and trim/clear oaks for trailer parking at the camp spot.


i just reread what I posted...
I don't mean clear oaks, just the low hanging branches that might hit trucks and trailers.lol.


----------



## lightj12

I'm in as well; let me know if you need any help in the mean time too.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Thanks guys. Atpchas, would you be able to swing by the park on Sunday around 1 and help Aaron and I sort some logistics out? I'll be working at the pool at that time but can probably get away for a bit and show you and Aaron some of the prep id like to get done before the event. Nothing big, move some logs with the tractor and trim/clear oaks for trailer parking at the camp spot.


I've marked my calendar for 1 PM on 8/21/2016.


----------



## Bob95065

What's the date for the GTG this year? I want to be sure to get it in the calendar.


----------



## 2dogs

Hey Tyler! I was thinking of waking this thread up tonight. Great timing! I can give the safety briefing and/or a briefing on preparing the park or fire or even fighting fire with hand tools. I could also teach a first aid session on saw wounds and how to handle one. I am at your service.


----------



## tylerbeach3

You guys are great!


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs that would not only be interesting and fun for all involved but hopefully open the eyes of very non- fire safe campers we have here often. You and Nate and anyone else that wants to would be doing an amazing thing for this tinder box. We all know that bothe is due for a fire. Knock on wood.


----------



## madhatte

Let me know what tools I can bring; I am planning on renting a RV again so I should have plenty of space for whatever weirdo gear is gonna be useful or even just interesting.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ha! Bring it all including the D9!


----------



## 2dogs

madhatte said:


> Let me know what tools I can bring; I am planning on renting a RV again so I should have plenty of space for whatever weirdo gear is gonna be useful or even just interesting.


I wanna fondle your jack again.

And don't forget baby wipes and a change of clothes.


----------



## 2dogs

tylerbeach3 said:


> 2dogs that would not only be interesting and fun for all involved but hopefully open the eyes of very non- fire safe campers we have here often. You and Nate and anyone else that wants to would be doing an amazing thing for this tinder box. We all know that bothe is due for a fire. Knock on wood.


Well in that case I'll bring a drip torch.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> I wanna fondle your jack again.



Goin' right for the jugular, aintcha? OK, I'll bring it. 

Can't bring a D9 because load limits bla bla bla. Wish I could. 

Hand tools? Linegear? Rigging bag? IRPG? Nomex? All that stuff is a gimme, will bring. Everybody kits out different so if any other red cards bring their linegear as well we can show how different it is. I know Kevin has the Mystery Ranch lightweight gear, and I'm using the Wolfpack Gear setup that I understand is no longer made. I like it because it's super modular and is as good for general Forestry work as it is for fire. Any us can go on for hours about hand tools, boots, equipment maintenance, etc... maybe talk about water handling? Maybe talk to the CalFire folks up the road, see if they can't provide an engine for demonstration/discussion? FWIW I'd much rather see a type 6 like I use than a type 4 because dang are those things big and cumbersome.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Bob95065 said:


> What's the date for the GTG this year? I want to be sure to get it in the calendar.


x2


----------



## tylerbeach3

Second weekend in November


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tylerbeach3 said:


> Second weekend in November


12/13, OK, might be able to come up on Sunday


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

madhatte said:


> Goin' right for the jugular, aintcha? OK, I'll bring it.
> 
> Can't bring a D9 because load limits bla bla bla. Wish I could.
> 
> Hand tools? Linegear? Rigging bag? IRPG? Nomex? All that stuff is a gimme, will bring. Everybody kits out different so if any other red cards bring their linegear as well we can show how different it is. I know Kevin has the Mystery Ranch lightweight gear, and I'm using the Wolfpack Gear setup that I understand is no longer made. I like it because it's super modular and is as good for general Forestry work as it is for fire. Any us can go on for hours about hand tools, boots, equipment maintenance, etc... maybe talk about water handling? Maybe talk to the CalFire folks up the road, see if they can't provide an engine for demonstration/discussion? FWIW I'd much rather see a type 6 like I use than a type 4 because dang are those things big and cumbersome.



A tutorial / demo on the proper use of a McCloud would be awesome.


----------



## madhatte

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> A tutorial / demo on the proper use of a McCloud would be awesome.



Ha! That's a tool we don't use here, so I'm a total noob on it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> Ha! That's a tool we don't use here, so I'm a total noob on it.


Stick to a Pulaski buddy.


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> Stick to a Pulaski buddy.



Hazel hoe, Pulaski, shovel, chainsaw. Rocky soil here. Cutting and scraping is of limited use. Some guys like Combis but I think they're flimsy.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

tylerbeach3 said:


> Stick to a Pulaski buddy.



A demo of a Pulaski clearing an area of grass and weeds would be awesome.


----------



## 2dogs

All of a sudden I feel like Tom Sawyer's friend. The one with the big mouth.

I worked with two hot shot crew supes who were falling bosses a few weeks ago. They had some very cool hand tools. Shop modded. Maybe we can start a pointless argument about modded hand tools.


----------



## 2dogs

Can someone help a brother out? How can I sticky this thread?


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Can someone help a brother out? How can I sticky this thread?



I got you


----------



## tylerbeach3

Anyone "handy" with a *chingadera?*


----------



## 2dogs

tylerbeach3 said:


> Anyone "handy" with a *chingadera?*


Yep. I've never used one on a fire but the principle is the same.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> All of a sudden I feel like Tom Sawyer's friend. The one with the big mouth.
> 
> I worked with two hot shot crew supes who were falling bosses a few weeks ago. They had some very cool hand tools. Shop modded. Maybe we can start a pointless argument about modded hand tools.


Hmm, do I need to bring welder and ptorch?


----------



## madhatte

singinwoodwackr said:


> Hmm, do I need to bring welder and ptorch?



I have a hand-cranked forge. Mebbe we could do some damage, if somebody's got an anvil. And some harrow disk blades.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I have an anvil and some other forging tools. Alia and have forged a little on the fire pit with manzanita and a hair drier


----------



## madhatte

So what you're telling me is that my rented RV is gonna look like some nightmare Tom Joad contraption rolling down the road with all the interesting junk I'm gonna want to bring.


----------



## 2dogs

Thomas Steinbeck died a week or two back. I liked Down to a Soundless Sea. Tamale Joe was supposedly a relative to my wife's family in real life.


----------



## madhatte

I reckon you live in the right neck of the woods for that kind of provenance. A fine literary family, that.


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> Anyone "handy" with a *chingadera?*





We use Rogue Hoe's


----------



## madhatte

Rogue Hoes are good. There's an older model of Chingadera thing that I've been eyeing for awhile but I'm not sure where to find one.


----------



## Drptrch

madhatte said:


> Rogue Hoes are good. There's an older model of Chingadera thing that I've been eyeing for awhile but I'm not sure where to find one.







???


----------



## madhatte

Same shape, different handle and mount. You know the one. More like a garden tool, less like military gear.


----------



## Drptrch

madhatte said:


> Same shape, different handle and mount. You know the one. More like a garden tool, less like military gear.


----------



## atpchas

Drptrch said:


> ???



How clever! Is that something you designed?


----------



## Drptrch

No. Cascade Fire Equipment in Oregon
The home made version is to heat and bend the neck of a shovel. And cut the point off


----------



## atpchas

Drptrch said:


> No. Cascade Fire Equipment in Oregon
> The home made version is to heat and bend the neck of a shovel. And cut the point off


Yes, I meant the home made version. I like the option to convert back to a shovel. The one in the picture looks pretty sturdy but I do wonder how sensitive it it to sideways forces.


----------



## madhatte

Drptrch said:


>



YES that's the one!


----------



## 2dogs

AS sponsor Max Flow is coming out with a fire tool. I will contact them to see if we can get one for the GTG for evaluation.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> AS sponsor Max Flow is coming out with a fire tool. I will contact them to see if we can get one for the GTG for evaluation.



Oh HELL yes, that's the kind of cool news I like to hear.


----------



## Drptrch

Could someone please forward info on event. Time date location. Thx


----------



## Michigan Escapee

atpchas said:


> How clever! Is that something you designed?



Looks like a version of the classic pick/shovel. http://www.baselineequipment.com/council-tool-combination-tool-shovel-pick


----------



## slowp

Will there be figs? 

Should I leave saw at home and just bring my pulaski? I don't think I even used a saw last year.


----------



## 2dogs

Yourself, your animals, and huckleberry cookies.


----------



## tylerbeach3

The fig tree y'all pruned is full of fruit! Alia will make some jam out of them for everyone. It's a white fig (princess fig). Tasty!! And the tree nearer the highway (black Sonoma mission fig) will be ready by late October. Tiny little fruit on it now. Look forward to seeing you all. Gologit, how've you been?


----------



## madhatte

Ah, the figs showed up, so cool.


----------



## tylerbeach3

The pruning helped out a lot and Alia has it on a watering schedule.


----------



## tylerbeach3

They are really good.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tylerbeach3 said:


> They are really good.


Figgy pudding on the menu?


----------



## Kyler Monares

2dogs said:


> All of a sudden I feel like Tom Sawyer's friend. The one with the big mouth.
> 
> I worked with two hot shot crew supes who were falling bosses a few weeks ago. They had some very cool hand tools. Shop modded. Maybe we can start a pointless argument about modded hand tools.



Don't happen to be those pulaski's with the axe side cut off and a flat chunk of steel welded back on so a sawyer can pound wedges and join the diggers when needed?
I've always wanted on of those. Unfortunately I'll probably have to cut up one of my restored Verona tool works pulaski's for that. Na just kidding, probably just get a cheap Pulaski from baileys or the supply cache

I would love to be able to make the GTG and meet all of you but i can't trade my shift with anybody and I'm saving my vacation to see the in laws for the holidays


----------



## madhatte

Kyler Monares said:


> Don't happen to be those pulaski's with the axe side cut off and a flat chunk of steel welded back on so a sawyer can pound wedges and join the diggers when needed?



Pretty sure that's called a Bonnie Hammer.


----------



## Kyler Monares

Yeah exactly! I've never seen one the was forged as one. Usually just modified pulaski's


----------



## tylerbeach3

Who comes up with the names? There's got to be a good story behind em all!


----------



## madhatte

Bonnie Hammer was named after the Bonneville Hotshots, who invented it. Pulaski was named after USFS ranger Ed Pulaski who invented it. Not sure about the rest of them.


----------



## 2dogs

Yeah Kyler those pounders have been around for years, sometimes with a thick piece of flat bar welded on where the axe blade was, others with a piece of maybe 2" round stock welded on. This pounder I saw had a wide and thick grubbing hoe, similar to a hazel hoe, and a 1" x 3" pounding surface. I looked to be very well made, not just thrown together in the welding shop.

Those Dragon Slayer tools look like they are marketed to HOAs and the like. I don't think many people are willing to pay $300.00 for a hand tool. I have never even seen one IRL.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Those Dragon Slayer tools look like they are marketed to HOAs and the like. I don't think many people are willing to pay $300.00 for a hand tool. I have never even seen one IRL.



I see them pretty regularly... in the hands of F&W folk. There is a pretty legit reason for buying them, namely that agency rules require them to all have the same stuff. So, they go Cadillac because nobody with a checkbook realizes that Hyundai exists. The folks I am referring to do 99% RX burns for ecological restoration. I had a couple of them show up on one of my routine range fires and ask during the AAR "when did you size this up?" to which I replied "every time we have the same fire in the same place and same fuels, I get better at anticipating its needs."


----------



## 2dogs

Thanks Nate, ya learned me somethin new.

Do the fish cops realize that size up is an ongoing process?


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Do the fish cops realize that size up is an ongoing process?



Bunny-huggers and fish ticklers who only do RX fire don't do size-up much at all, so they take a bit of hand-holding. They are really, really good with a torch, and also with water use. It's a different set of skills. I usually learn something when I work with them.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Aaron, Broc Luno, and Charlie... And anyone else of course, the state forester/arborist is coming here to tag hazard trees on the 6th and 17th of October. Be nice if you were involved as you will be involved with the removal of. It's a Thursday, I'm going to take time off of my other job to be here for it. See you soon


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Aaron, Broc Luno, and Charlie... And anyone else of course, the state forester/arborist is coming here to tag hazard trees on the 6th and 17th of October. Be nice if you were involved as you will be involved with the removal of. It's a Thursday, I'm going to take time off of my other job to be here for it. See you soon


Do you know yet what time on the 6th & 17th? Or is this an all-day sorta thing?


----------



## tylerbeach3

All day I think, til 3 or so I should say. She will probably arrive around 8 am


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> All day I think, til 3 or so I should say. She will probably arrive around 8 am


Thanks for the clarification. I'll be there if at all possible.


----------



## NORMZILLA44

Howdy boys


----------



## schmuck.k

tylerbeach3 said:


> Hey y'all. November is around the corner. Aaron and I are meeting some time this weekend to start setting up the gtg. I have a few ideas I want to bounce off of everyone: is anyone willing to give a little talk about anything arboriculture? I have talked to Nate about doing some kind of science related talk. Maybe 2dogs could handle the safety stuff again; for all of us and some public that are interested. we will be a public event this year, our 5th annual! I'm looking forward to it! It's also a hazard tree removal year so be ready to fell. I'll have fun cut logs in day use area near the pool. There is a downed oak at our camp spot at the horse stables that we should be able to buck Friday if anyone wants to show up a little early... Kevin? Hope to see you all there!


hey tyler i am going to try and make it shooting for Friday after noon maybe Thursday. got some logistics to figure out. i can bring my line gear and will bring my climbing gear. i will let you know if i can make it when i figure out my vehicle situation


----------



## tylerbeach3

Sweet man!! How have you been? I'll pm you. Great to hear that you will be there


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> Aaron, Broc Luno, and Charlie... And anyone else of course, the state forester/arborist is coming here to tag hazard trees on the 6th and 17th of October. Be nice if you were involved as you will be involved with the removal of. It's a Thursday, I'm going to take time off of my other job to be here for it. See you soon





atpchas said:


> Do you know yet what time on the 6th & 17th? Or is this an all-day sorta thing?





tylerbeach3 said:


> All day I think, til 3 or so I should say. She will probably arrive around 8 am





atpchas said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I'll be there if at all possible.




Dangit. I'm not receiving notifications of replies here again, and haven't been prowling around the forums much. Just dug up this thread and saw these tonight (0100 PST 10/18). I had yesterday (Monday 10/17) off and could have been there. ARGH!!! 

Tyler please shoot me texts in case I miss things here. I hope the inspections went well. I have gotten almost zero saw shop time this year. WAAY behind on projects. Been a rough/busy one....


----------



## tylerbeach3

I would have called you aaron but my phone got stolen at an event at the mill 3 weeks ago. ill be honest; I don't miss having a phone at all!! you didn't miss much with the ecologist Cindy. she tagged about ten little trees in the campground on the 6th, all really easy stuff I put on the ground last week. she tagged a huge fir in campsite one. its tall, thick and dead. fungus all the way up the bark and I guessing pretty hallow/rotten in the middle. I personally am afraid of this tree. Rob wants to contract it out. there is an oak she wants removed near that tree too. its got a nasty lean and is resting on a small fir. under the canopy, high voltage lines.............contract. yesterday we walked dayuse, she wants crown cleaning in a few oaks and tagged a madrone for removal. the madrone is 1.5 ft bhd. it is right where we stage a marathon this coming weekend so I may remove tomorrow. im getting an order of large stone in day use before our event so we can replace the logs I have set there with that stone after we cut it all up. one log is pretty big and should be a fun cutting log for the big saws. you and I should look at some snags that were not on the hazard tree list because of lack of target. I would not mind felling them while we have the help of the fpg instead of waiting for them to come down on their own at, of course, the most inconvenient time. stay in touch via AS aaron. or email me [email protected].


----------



## Eccentric

Sounds good Tyler.


----------



## madhatte

How did that big pine in Group Camp fare this year? It either made it or it didn't, I know, so I'm curious.


----------



## tylerbeach3

she did not tag that pine surprisingly. I pointed it out to her and she called it good, said to keep an eye on it. a couple of the trees that I was sure would get tagged did not but she told me to call her before the busy season (may) and she will reinspect.


----------



## madhatte

I'm not too surprised. Even if it died today, it won't start falling apart for another year or two.


----------



## tylerbeach3

that's true huh? the canopy looks better than last year, weird. less brown, maybe it got enough water this last winter. also, we have better blocked the "closed for environmental rehabilitation" area. so she may have seen no "target". I dunno. take a look at it when you come down. I want you to look at some maples that seem to have "recovered" for an odd leaf curl and camo spots on their leaves. the leaves are now a solid color and fall like the always used to. last year it looked like most big leaf maples in the park were sick in some way. again, drought stress??


----------



## tylerbeach3

A.S. guys that are near Calistoga, work day at bothe state park to get ready for gtg in nov. this sunday the 23rd of oct. nothing too strenuous, a little cutting, maybe firewood splitting, and opinions/ ideas on removing some pretty nasty downed trees on the trails here, one in particular. Aaron, I got that spring trail tree done finally. thanks for your and charlie's ideas and thoughts. it came down pretty smooth but is still hung on that big rock. im going to let winter pull the root ball out of the hillside and deal with it then. hope to see some of you this weekend and the rest of you at the gtg.
thanks.


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> again, drought stress??



I'm thinking so. Like I said last year, if the buds set on time, and the rain comes over the winter, recovery should begin in the spring. 20% of the crown left alive is a good guideline for "imminent mortality" -- more than that, chances for recovery are good. Less than that, not so much.


----------



## lightj12

I'll be up there Sunday AM to help out.

Jeremy


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> A.S. guys that are near Calistoga, work day at bothe state park to get ready for gtg in nov. this sunday the 23rd of oct. nothing too strenuous, a little cutting, maybe firewood splitting, and opinions/ ideas on removing some pretty nasty downed trees on the trails here, one in particular. Aaron, I got that spring trail tree done finally. thanks for your and charlie's ideas and thoughts. it came down pretty smooth but is still hung on that big rock. im going to let winter pull the root ball out of the hillside and deal with it then. hope to see some of you this weekend and the rest of you at the gtg.
> thanks.


What time will you be there and where should I look for you if I'm late getting started?


----------



## Eccentric

I will be there Sunday in the AM.


----------



## tylerbeach3

right on guys!! how about ten am sunday at the shop (just up from the camping area), you'll see us. if anyone arrives late we will be at the camping area that we were at last year.


----------



## Eccentric

Works for me.


----------



## Eccentric

I just found out that I may be drafted for a Sunday morning mids shift after my Saturday night swings shift tonight. If that happens, I won't make the work day. Yuck. REALLY hope I don't get drafted.....


----------



## Eccentric

Nate would you please change the title of this thread to reflect the dates of this years GTG? Thanks.


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> Nate would you please change the title of this thread to reflect the dates of this years GTG? Thanks.



Got ya, and good catch! Shoulda thought of that sooner.


----------



## slowp

If I come--I'll make a last minute decision based on weather reports, what should I bring? I have a good, manually operated pole saw and pulaski. I didn't run a saw last year so won't bring one. 

We may get snow here this year and it is here that worries me.


----------



## madhatte

I reckon you can help with the Forestry talk on Saturday -- you've got more time on the ground than I do.


----------



## Drptrch

They're happy to Chat [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## slowp

I guess I could bring my never been washed cruiser vest. Yuckers. Anyway, it will be a last minute decision.


----------



## Eccentric

We'll be happy to see you no matter what you bring (although Huckleberry pie will make us even happier).


----------



## 2dogs

And cookies!


----------



## Drptrch

2dogs said:


> And cookies!



You still workin the Soberanes ??


----------



## tylerbeach3

certainly hope you can make it slowp!


----------



## 2dogs

Drptrch said:


> You still workin the Soberanes ??


I will be working at the Scout Camp doing rehab and tree work for months. I don't have enough time to do all the things I need two do. Any ideas?

BTW today the County delivered 600 filled sandbags at the top of our road. It's three miles downhill where they need to be. Good thing we have bucket forks on the backhoe. The sandbags are in (I think) those big white totes you see alongside the highway filled with refuse.


----------



## Gologit

I hope that you folks have a good time and get lots done. I won't be able to make it this year and I'll miss the good times. Maybe next year if things go right.
Take lots of pictures, okay?


----------



## madhatte

Well geeze, man, where are we gonna get all of our gruff wise oldtimer jokes from? Is Bill gonna have to carry that whole load all by himself? You'll be missed!


----------



## Eccentric

Bob we will miss you and C at the GTG!


----------



## tylerbeach3

bummer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs

Bob who? Just kidding of course. I enjoy talking with you Bob and I hope we can meet up soon.


----------



## ckelp

I should be attending, mostly packing camera gear


----------



## Bob95065

Bob, we'll miss you this year. I was looking forward to seeing you.

I am planning on coming up Friday morning sometime. We're pulling our trailer up again. Are we camping in the same place as last year? Would you guys be ok with us setting up where we were last year? That pop-up is pretty big.

Nathan, I have the chaps you left in my truck last year. I won't forget them.


----------



## 2dogs

Bob95065 said:


> Bob, we'll miss you this year. I was looking forward to seeing you.
> 
> I am planning on coming up Friday morning sometime. We're pulling our trailer up again. Are we camping in the same place as last year? Would you guys be ok with us setting up where we were last year? That pop-up is pretty big.
> 
> Nathan, I have the chaps you left in my truck last year. I won't forget them.


Bob I still want to put a relay in my headlight circuit. Do you have a part number or if you pick one up, I'll pay you at the GTG.


----------



## madhatte

Bob95065 said:


> Nathan, I have the chaps you left in my truck last year. I won't forget them.



HAW! I totally forgot about that, thanks man!


----------



## Eccentric

Bob95065 said:


> Bob, we'll miss you this year. I was looking forward to seeing you.
> 
> I am planning on coming up Friday morning sometime. We're pulling our trailer up again. *Are we camping in the same place as last year? Would you guys be ok with us setting up where we were last year? That pop-up is pretty big.*
> 
> Nathan, I have the chaps you left in my truck last year. I won't forget them.



Yes and yes. In fact, the bulk of our last work day was bucking up and clearing the big oak that fell right smack where your truck and trailer would be. It's all clear for you now.


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Bob I still want to put a relay in my headlight circuit. Do you have a part number or if you pick one up, I'll pay you at the GTG.



I set mine up with two relays, one for low beam and one for high. I can get a part number for you. It wasn't as easy as putting relays in. I had to rewire the headlights. I put a diode in the circuit so the low beams stay on when I use the high beams. It is much brighter now.

I stil have the battery terminals I bought last year for you on my workbench. Maybe you can come over later in the month and we can get both electrical mods done.


----------



## slowp

I'm going to woose out and go play fiddle next weekend. I probably should get the wheel bearings repacked on the plastic trailer before any more trips. Now, if you had something going in say, February?


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> Yes and yes. In fact, the bulk of our last work day was bucking up and clearing the big oak that fell right smack where your truck and trailer would be. It's all clear for you now.



Thanks Aaron. Our trailer is pretty big and that area was perfect. Plus being out of the way made it easier to put the boys to sleep.

I have a couple of big McCullochs I picked up last year that I plan to bring. I got one running yesterday. It is a 795. I need a carb kit for the other (797 in a 895 frame). I'll post pics if I get some time today and if you guys are interested. I set the carb on the 795 but would like it if you would look at it to be sure I have it right. I'm better at setting carbs in modern saws.


----------



## Bob95065

slowp said:


> I'm going to woose out and go play fiddle next weekend. I probably should get the wheel bearings repacked on the plastic trailer before any more trips. Now, if you had something going in say, February?



I'm sorry you wont be there Patty. You will be missed.


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Bob I still want to put a relay in my headlight circuit. Do you have a part number or if you pick one up, I'll pay you at the GTG.



Bill, i found this link that gives a step-by-step on the relay mod: http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...-topics-93/installing-headlamp-relays-176263/

If you get the materials I'll give you a hand installing the relays. It I did it once on my truck so it should go easy.


----------



## madhatte

You guys want maybe for me to bring electrical tools? This sounds like a pretty easy wiring project. I've got good crimps, a pen torch/soldering iron, all that stuff for DC wiring jobs.


----------



## Eccentric

slowp said:


> I'm going to woose out and go play fiddle next weekend. I probably should get the wheel bearings repacked on the plastic trailer before any more trips. Now, if you had something going in say, February?



We'll miss you Ms P. Hopefully we can get something going at the park this spring.


----------



## Eccentric

Bob95065 said:


> Thanks Aaron.  Our trailer is pretty big and that area was perfect. Plus being out of the way made it easier to put the boys to sleep.
> 
> I have a couple of big McCullochs I picked up last year that I plan to bring. I got one running yesterday. It is a 795. I need a carb kit for the other (797 in a 895 frame). I'll post pics if I get some time today and if you guys are interested. I set the carb on the 795 but would like it if you would look at it to be sure I have it right. I'm better at setting carbs in modern saws.



Sounds good Bob. We'll get those Mac carbs squared away. What carb is on the 797/895?


----------



## 2dogs

madhatte said:


> You guys want maybe for me to bring electrical tools? This sounds like a pretty easy wiring project. I've got good crimps, a pen torch/soldering iron, all that stuff for DC wiring jobs.


Sure. Bring them down.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> I'm going to woose out and go play fiddle next weekend. I probably should get the wheel bearings repacked on the plastic trailer before any more trips. Now, if you had something going in say, February?


No. I'm sorry Patty but you must attend the GTG. Cookies, oops I mean lives, hang in the balance . Load up The Demon and come on down.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Sure. Bring them down.



Roger that!


----------



## Bob95065

Eccentric said:


> Sounds good Bob. We'll get those Mac carbs squared away. What carb is on the 797/895?



McCulloch flat backs. I have a kit coming from Joe Salva at Sugar Creek a Supply.

The 795 runs well and idles. You gave me a hand with my C-52 carb a few years ago and set the McCulloch the same way. I want to be sure it is correct.

BTW thanks for the advice on fuel and mix. I found a source for ethanol-free fuel here in Santa Cruz. Thanks for the advice on the oil. I don't go into details so we can avoid going down the oil thread path.


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Sure. Bring them down.



If you want to do the work at the GTG that's fine. I can do it at my garage in Felton too. I have everything needed here.

I crimped on large lugs on the end of my original cables. I used an acetylene torch to take off the original terminals first. This may be a challenge in Napa.

I'll bring what I have if you want to do it in Napa. Let me know what you would like to do.


----------



## madhatte

Ehh, I'll bring the tools, if there's no time so be it. We'll either get 'er done or we won't!


----------



## Eccentric

IIRC, we have a Victor wrench (oxy/ace torch setup) in the shop at the park if needed. I also keep a cheapee HF butane torch in my electrical box for soldering lugs and such.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> No. I'm sorry Patty but you must attend the GTG. Cookies, oops I mean lives, hang in the balance . Load up The Demon and come on down.



It's tempting, but I am not too cheery lately. Still getting over the loss of TUD, which seems kind of silly. I have a fiddling thing on Saturday. Maybe next year?


----------



## slowp

Oh heck, I think I'll see if I can get the plastic trailer packed today. Another trip might be good. Got charcoal?

The Demon Dog had a bath yesterday and hasn't made it to the pig farm yet.


----------



## 2dogs

Yay! I do hope you come down to the GTG Patty. Charcoal, yeah we gots charcoal.


----------



## madhatte

There we go!


----------



## slowp

Ok, I've been putting the plastic trailer back together. Unless I wake up sick, it is a go. There are plenty of Fredericks of Meyer and Walmarches to stop and get provisions at. Over.


----------



## Eccentric

We've got charcoal, and either have or can get whatever you'd need that you don't pickup on the way down. We'll do our best to restore your cheer too.


----------



## schmuck.k

almost all packed heading out in the morning to get half way there


----------



## Eccentric

Hoping for safe travels for all the folks headed out to the GTG.


----------



## Bob95065

Tomorrow I have to take the dog to the vet at 0800 then we are heading up. It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive so I should be there about lunchtime or a little before. I'm dragging our big pop-up trailer. My wife and two boys are coming again and we're bringing the mutt too.

I have a friend that is an arborist for the city of Palo Alto that says he is coming up Saturday morning. He said he has a coworker that is talking about doing the same thing. I think they will be a positive addition to the group. Glenn said he will either drive his big motor home up or stay in a tent and take his pickup. 

The forecast shows a 40% chance of rain Saturday morning. I hope it stays clear. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Bob95065

Bob95065 said:


> McCulloch flat backs. I have a kit coming from Joe Salva at Sugar Creek a Supply.
> 
> The 795 runs well and idles. You gave me a hand with my C-52 carb a few years ago and set the McCulloch the same way. I want to be sure it is correct.
> 
> BTW thanks for the advice on fuel and mix. I found a source for ethanol-free fuel here in Santa Cruz. Thanks for the advice on the oil. I don't go into details so we can avoid going down the oil thread path.



Carb kit came in last night but I won't have time to work on the saw until I get up to Napa. Seems like I always work on saws at the GTG... I really want to get this saw running.


----------



## slowp

I'm spending tonight and today at sunny benbow. Have fixings for one dutch oven huckleberry pie. See ya tomorry.


----------



## spindrift7mm

I'll be there before noon. Ken


----------



## Eccentric

I should be there some time in the early afternoon. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## lightj12

Looks like Saturday early AM for me; I'll bring up some breakfast supplies. Jeremy


----------



## Eccentric

Folks are settled in at the park. I'm back home and showered. Will roll back into the park in the AM.


----------



## tylerbeach3

what a great weekend!!!! I had a blast and learned a lot as always. you all are a great group of people. thank you so much for your hard work and great times!


----------



## Drptrch

Sorry to miss. Ended up at work for 4 days [emoji45][emoji45]


----------



## Drptrch

Did cut Flaming 8' Pampas Grass though





And worked on a couple New to me saws







And started to rehab a citizen drop-off





So not too bad, I suppose


----------



## 2dogs

Drptrch said:


> Did cut Flaming 8' Pampas Grass though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And worked on a couple New to me saws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And started to rehab a citizen drop-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not too bad, I suppose



Phfffftt. We had bigger flames in the fire pit! Nice saws though.


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> Phfffftt. We had bigger flames in the fire pit! Nice saws though.




Yessir......



















Was an impressive demonstration of the new *Flamin' Hot* Gatorade flavor...


----------



## Drptrch

2dogs said:


> Phfffftt. We had bigger flames in the fire pit! Nice saws though.



Except photo is from 1/2 mile away .
Pampas Grass forest fire on marsh across from San Quentin.
1 hr to stop spread, 6 hrs of mop-up
Stubborn, smoldering pains in the A**


----------



## atpchas

We spent most of our time at Robert Louis Stevenson Park helping with some maintenance tasks. Plug these coordinates into Google Maps to see where we were: 38.650151, -122.601982
Here is one of the trees going down. 
The camping area: 






Where we worked: Mt St Helena



Patty and Trevor admiring the scenery



In the foreground is only some of the oak we cut and split. Many chains died due to embedded nails, cables, ceramic insulators buried in the wood.



A quicksilver mine in the park. We didn't venture beyond the entrance.



I didn't much else in the way of pictures, but some others (ckelp, where are you?) did.


----------



## tylerbeach3

great pics atpchas! I have your chain here at the park, ill get it to you next time I see ya.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> great pics atpchas! I have your chain here at the park, ill get it to you next time I see ya.


Keep it. You can always use a spare, especially when cutting dead oaks full of nails.


----------



## tylerbeach3

atpchas said:


> Keep it. You can always use a spare, especially when cutting dead oaks full of nails.


good point. for some reason people love to put metal in trees... thank you for the chain.


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte is the currant holder of the "launch growler". I think it shall become a tradition. if anyone, at any gtg, can beat the record of 11'7" launching a tree off the stump they will get the growler, preferably full of beer, and hold it until the new record is broken.


----------



## lightj12

Thanks Tyler for the hospitality and everyone else for a great get together; awesome country and good times. I lucked out and missed all the hardware in that oak but the full chisel chain I was running went dull quick; will have some semi-chisel on hand next time. Really appreciated the wealth of experience present. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## madhatte

Another fine time had with you folks. I know my fire people had a blast too. I will gladly defend my title for a growler any day.


----------



## Bob95065

Thanks for a great weekend and GTG. I enjoyed working with you and as always I learned some things while I was up there. My friend Glenn had a great time too.

I'm sorry i wasn't able to stay Sunday to help out. Looks like everything went well. I am already looking forward to next year.

Bob


----------



## slowp

The Demon Dog and I just arrived to a cold house. I had a good time and it seemed quite luxurious to be hooked up to running water. I believe the Demon Dog enjoyed it too, but she is very happy to be home. We made a slow trip home up the coast and there were no all night raves to be had and the traffic was pretty polite. I think I leapfrogged past Madhatte in Crescent City. Looked like he pulledover to make a phone call. 

We are back in the great mildewed north. I quit wearing shorts yesterday. Thanks for hosting a good time and giving us Warshington people warmth and sun. That can be a rare thing in November. Now to continue unloading.....


----------



## 2dogs

Patty I think you left clothes on my back seat. A green Big Dogs fleece.


----------



## slowp

Yes I did. I realized that about a half hour too late.


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> I think I leapfrogged past Madhatte in Crescent City. Looked like he pulledover to make a phone call.



Exactly right! I was getting directions to the restaurant where I met Randy and Annie for lunch.

Note that I was most of a day behind due to a scorching hangover that made progress Monday slow and painful. I only made it as far as Eureka, and that took until after dark. Oh well, that's what vacations are for.


----------



## 2dogs

Are saying you were hung over from SATURDAY NIGHT? You did drink a little Bulliet rye that night.


----------



## madhatte

Somehow, I bounced back from that a lot faster. Must be the power of horsepower or something. Also, driving.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> Are saying you were hung over from SATURDAY NIGHT? You did drink a little Bulliet rye that night.



When I retired on Sunday night, I heard the statement about a beer run was needed. When I got up early, on Monday morning it looked like a beer run had been made from the number of empties around chairs. I was cussing and thinking somebody local left their pickup parked which was blocking me in and when I opened the door to see if keys were left in the ignition, a body sprang up. So it was not a local. I do apologize for the rude awakening but, I wanted to leave and get an early start.

2dogs, can I send you my address and reimburse you for mailing my big dogs fleece here? Or save it if you promise to go to the Farley GTG in Orygun where you can bring it along.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Exactly right! I was getting directions to the restaurant where I met Randy and Annie for lunch.
> 
> Note that I was most of a day behind due to a scorching hangover that made progress Monday slow and painful. I only made it as far as Eureka, and that took until after dark. Oh well, that's what vacations are for.



I took a drive around 200 miles a day unless the weather was really nice in which case I would find a camping spot earlier vow. No nice weather but I did have a beach with a dead seal on it all to myself. I also found, in the pickup console, an ancient Fred Meyer fuel card which is still good!


----------



## 2dogs

PM me your address and I will mail it to you.


----------



## Gologit

Pictures?


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> No nice weather but I did have a beach with a dead seal on it all to myself.



Your VERY OWN DEAD SEAL? SO JEALOUS.



Gologit said:


> Pictures?



I know somebody was taking them... please post!


----------



## ckelp

sorry guy's for taking forever to post, had some issues with equmint (plus i'm Honorable with a camera) this is the best if what i got out there



there was this fire truck up there i did a walk around.


----------



## madhatte

There it is!

Also, dang but somebody needs to restore that engine. That thing is cool.


----------



## slowp

I think I have a mild eruption of poison oak on an arm. It appeared two days ago. Must not be immune anymore? I suspect the Demon Dog was the host.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Unfortunately, I was unable to be in two locations at once. I had two choices for that weekend. Either, the GTG at Napa or camping in the High Sierra. I opted for camping in the Sierras because it could have been my last opportunity to camp at high altitude before winter snowfall.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Mini gtg tomorrow. At Bothe, Sunday Jan 15. Aaron and I are bucking a black oak that fell near the pool. No big deal just a little get together, sorry for short notice, there are a lot more down trees up the trails if anyone is into hiking a bit.... I'll have food and beer for after. Hope the locals can make it!!!!


----------



## madhatte

That's gonna make some fine firewood, I reckon. Looks like a good time. Have fun!


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> View attachment 550772
> Mini gtg tomorrow. At Bothe, Sunday Jan 15. Aaron and I are bucking a black oak that fell near the pool. No big deal just a little get together, sorry for short notice, there are a lot more down trees up the trails if anyone is into hiking a bit.... I'll have food and beer for after. Hope the locals can make it!!!!


Count me in. Is it safe to say you won't start before 9 AM?


----------



## tylerbeach3

You know me too well Charlie! Aaron will be here around 11, I just got back from 6 hours of cutting down trees up the trails. I dulled 6 saws so it'll take me a bit to sharpen up tomorrow morning, I should be at the shop round 10.


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> That's gonna make some fine firewood, I reckon. Looks like a good time. Have fun!


Yup. Chipper is still down so everything , including the little canopy stuff, will be firewood.


----------



## atpchas

Tyler, if you like, I can throw my chain grinder as well as saws into the Prius. Is it all 3/8 pitch?


----------



## tylerbeach3

That would be awesome!!! Yes please!


----------



## Bob95065

Wish I could make it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## tylerbeach3

All 3/8th.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bob95065 said:


> Wish I could make it. Sounds like fun.


Wish you could make it too,who's gonna split all this oak?


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> That would be awesome!!! Yes please!


It's in the car.


----------



## madhatte

Aw, some good-sized stuff to buck, too. Bummer NorCal is so far from here.


----------



## tylerbeach3

You staying dry up there madh?


----------



## madhatte

Dry, yeah, and cold. Cracked an elbow falling on ice this week. Rain's supposed to return Mondayish. You guys have been getting all of our precipitation, which, really is for the best -- hopefully this winter kills the last few years' drought for you.


----------



## atpchas

madhatte said:


> Dry, yeah, and cold. Cracked an elbow falling on ice this week. Rain's supposed to return Mondayish. You guys have been getting all of our precipitation, which, really is for the best -- hopefully this winter kills the last few years' drought for you.


As I understand it, the surface water drought is officially over for Norcal. The south state didn't get near the precip we did. The big unknown is how how long it will take for the seriously overdrawn aquifers in the central valley to recharge. Given how much subsidence has occurred, for many places recharge is just a dream.


----------



## madhatte

atpchas said:


> As I understand it, the surface water drought is officially over for Norcal. The south state didn't get near the precip we did. The big unknown is how how long it will take for the seriously overdrawn aquifers in the central valley to recharge. Given how much subsidence has occurred, for many places recharge is just a dream.



I hear that. I saw how low Shasta Lake was last year -- there were marinas stranded on rock a couple hundred feet above the water, boats and all. Groundwater? It's poorly understood how quickly they can recharge. It's either a couple of years or a couple of thousand years and not much in between. Let's keep our fingers crossed for the former, and plan for the latter.


----------



## atpchas

This is the root ball from the fallen oak pictured in Tyler's post above. It finally yielded after being attacked from 3 sides with the back hoe.



Root ball held up by back hoe. Note the front wheels are off the ground. We put 4 heavy rounds on the loader, supplemented by Eccentric and myself riding on the rounds. That put the wheels on the ground.



Rounds still left to be collected and split. Hole from root in foreground.



HEAVY load of wet oak in pickup, more rounds in the rear.



Getting ready to drop a mostly dead maple. It was gonna drop anyway, better at our convenience.



Jeremy doing some prep prior work.



Eccentric finishing face cut.



Self explanatory.



Afterwards we feasted on pulled pork sammies, chips, slaw, and pickles. Mmmmmmm. 
Thanks, Tyler, for giving us the opportunity to have so much fun.


----------



## madhatte

Looks like a good time!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

madhatte said:


> Dry, yeah, and cold. Cracked an elbow falling on ice this week. Rain's supposed to return Mondayish. You guys have been getting all of our precipitation, which, really is for the best -- hopefully this winter kills the last few years' drought for you.



I-80 today near Donner Summit and Truckee, CA. Don't think I'll be driving to Reno, NV today.


----------



## tylerbeach3

You guys made quick work of that oak. I should let the trees pile up (not literally) before calling on y'all. It feels like every time you come out we run out of stuff to cut. Great pics Charlie !! Thank you all for coming out. We always have a blast. I have to say I'm blessed with a woman who can cook pretty darn good.


----------



## lightj12

Thanks for putting that on, good to see you all. Big thanks to the misses with the great cooking too.


----------



## tylerbeach3

That's got to be about 20 ft or more huh jimmy?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

tylerbeach3 said:


> That's got to be about 20 ft or more huh jimmy?



About par for a normal winter. There was a 22 ft snowpack when the Donner Party was stranded up there. In October 1993, about 8 feet of snow fell in 8 hours at the Donner Summit Fire Station. There was 8 ft of snow in Truckee during the Memorial Day Weekend of 1995 when we helped my son move from Truckee down to Orangeville. During that weekend, my DIL's dad slipped and fell real hard on the snow and ice in their slippery driveway. The locals in Truckee carry about 400# of sandbags in the beds of their 4WD pickup trucks during winters there.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I need a grinder charlie!!!!! My saws are cutting so well! I think I'm gonna get that knock off from n. Tools


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> I think I'm gonna get that knock off from n. Tools



If you do that, be sure to modify it appropriately. They're trash out of the box but can be coaxed into a pretty decent machine with not a lot of work.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I may have to pick your brain a bit about that. What exactly should I do to it? Atpchas' Oregon worked great, should I just splurge for a machine that I know will work correctly?


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> I may have to pick your brain a bit about that. What exactly should I do to it? Atpchas' Oregon worked great, should I just splurge for a machine that I know will work correctly?



Buying a good grinder is of course the best idea but if you want to save a few shekels, there's lots of information on how to do it in this thread. As I recall, the meaty stuff starts a few pages in.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I just read a little..... Definitely going with Oregon...thanks Nate


----------



## madhatte

You are quite welcome!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Hard to see but that is a draw knife stuck 20 ft up in a bay tree that recently fell near the pool. More metal in trees....yea the saw hit it, not sure how jake didnt see it, he clamed he didnt hit it then i looked at his 372. Yea he hit it! Good thing i got that grinder!!!


----------



## ckelp

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I-80 today near Donner Summit and Truckee, CA. Don't think I'll be driving to Reno, NV today.
> 
> View attachment 551246


that's why i missed work on Tuesday, on monday took us 4 hours to drive from Reno to Truckee. got stuck over night in a hotel. on Tuesday we left incline village at 10:00am we got home at 9:00 at night.
in alburn we had about 3" of ice on the front of the car.
i found out later we where one of the last cars though becuse of a white out


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> View attachment 560629
> Hard to see but that is a draw knife stuck 20 ft up in a bay tree that recently fell near the pool. More metal in trees....yea the saw hit it, not sure how jake didnt see it, he clamed he didnt hit it then i looked at his 372. Yea he hit it! Good thing i got that grinder!!!


Presumably those nice big chips were produced before the chain got introduced to the knife.


----------



## madhatte

So crazy, the stuff hiding in trees.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yes, those chips were from before the saw and knife met. Good eye. Only a couple teeth were damaged though and it cut fine for the rest of the tree. Lucky. hope you all are doing well. See you soon


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> So crazy, the stuff hiding in trees.


Yup, if there is any metalin a tree we will find it!! Lol . I wonder if it would be worth getting a metal detector.... we've seen every thing from horseshoes to bolts, knives, insulators, cables, wagon parts, nails, i even found a broken ax head.


----------



## Eccentric

So far I've found a BB, some nails, some insulators (and accompanying wire), lots of fence wire, and a good size rock embedded in wood that I was cutting on the park properties. The rock, the BB, and some of the fence wire were found by my chains before I spotted 'em.....


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

madhatte said:


> So crazy, the stuff hiding in trees.



One of the soldiers in my division at Fort Hunter Liggett hit shrapnel embedded in a tree while cutting firewood there. Removed all of the teeth from his chainsaw chain.


----------



## madhatte

That's pretty normal here at JBLM behind the ranges... where all of the fires are. We're kind of hard on our chains.


----------



## madhatte

OK so we're stickied again -- could BrocLuno please update the date to reflect this year's schedule?


----------



## BrocLuno

I guess I could ... My best guess is the weekend of Nov 4. But since we have not had a planning meeting, I'm only guessing based on what Tyler, Rob and I have discussed ...

John Woodbury has been working for months on getting the agreement between CA Parks and Napa Open Space finalized. Still not in hand, so they are on month-to-month like the whole summer. *Assuming* they get an agreement or stay on M2M, we should be fine. If the State takes the park back, we would be out of work. We'd still be able to have our GTG, but no special event with guest exhibits or anything, as that would require an "event permit" under the state system, and there is no time for that now.

So, because the agreement is in flux, I suggest we keep it very simple. No News Paper, no special exhibits, no anything outside us ...

If the agreement comes through, we can use part of our GTG time to plan next years event when we can consider a larger public presence and special exhibits, etc. If the agreement happens after the GTG, we'll do the planning right here on the board. But any bigger effort has to start before August ...


----------



## tylerbeach3

what broc said.
we should get together anyway and plan the event, food, cut logs ect... the agreement will be signed soon. see yall soon.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Broc, you know im always here. Any time that is good for you, aaron, ckelp, charlie, am imissing any local boys? Is good for me.


----------



## madhatte

Ah, bureaucracy. I wish I could say that I was a stranger to it.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Dang...wish the family hadn't had to sell the Cloverdale property...could have had everything there


----------



## Eccentric

Simple works for me this time. Been a hectic Spring and Summer.

Tyler, Charlie and Bruce let's meet up sometime soon.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> Simple works for me this time. Been a hectic Spring and Summer.
> 
> Tyler, Charlie and Bruce let's meed up sometime soon.


I like simple, too. You working stiffs pick a time that works best for you and I'll likely be able to be there. Retirement has its perks.


----------



## lightj12

Pending work demands expected for the fall; I'm planning to attend. Busy spring and summer all right; rain did a number on roadways and bridges last season. Looking forward to it. Jeremy


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Hm, Nov 4 might be a great day to get away from town(s).
Hint:. Search, November 4th, taking to the streets...


*Political warning*
Comments to the other side


----------



## tylerbeach3

This week at bothe guys? 12 or so? Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday friday? Any time. Ill have lunch for yall


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tylerbeach3 said:


> This week at bothe guys? 12 or so? Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday friday? Any time. Ill have lunch for yall


Only have Mondays off for a while


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> This week at bothe guys? 12 or so? Monday Tuesday Wednesday Thursday friday? Any time. Ill have lunch for yall



Wednesday, Thursday, or Friday of this week would work best for me. I'm occupied this Monday and Tuesday with dentist and Dr appointments...


----------



## tylerbeach3

Lets see what others say and tentatively shoot for Thursday


----------



## tylerbeach3

Lets see what others say and tentatively shoot for Thursday


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Lets see what others say and tentatively shoot for Thursday


Tyler, Bothe around noon on Thursday, 8/24, is on my calendar until you say otherwise.


----------



## SierraMtns

atpchas said:


> Tyler, Bothe around noon on Thursday, 8/24, is on my calendar until you say otherwise.



Is this the date for the GTG? 

Where?


----------



## Eccentric

No that''s the tentative date for the *planning meeting* for the GTG. The GTG will likely be on the first weekend of November unless it gets changed.


----------



## tylerbeach3

SierraMtns said:


> Is this the date for the GTG?
> 
> Where?


bothe napa valley state park. in Calistoga, ca. first weekend of novbember. nov 3, 4, 5


----------



## Eccentric

So Tyler are we set for Thursday at noon? If not Thursday, Friday would work great for me.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yes sir ill see you later today .

Broc are you available?


----------



## madhatte

Hey, I hope I'm not too late for this to be of help, but I thought I remembered discussion last year about doing it a week or two later in order to butt weekends up closer to Thanksgiving? I only mention this because I have an important project at work the week that this falls on which I could totally get out of if I wanted to but if I don't have to I'd rather not. That is, 30 Oct-03 Nov is a super busy time here.


----------



## Eccentric

Nate I will make sure that your question is discussed today.


----------



## madhatte

Thank you!


----------



## Eccentric

The GTG dates are now set for 11/10/17-11/12/17.


----------



## madhatte

Aw snap! Thanks, all!


----------



## tylerbeach3

It wouldnt be the same without you madhatte!


----------



## madhatte

D'awwww, I'm touched!


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> It wouldnt be the same without you madhatte!



Damn straight!!!


----------



## tylerbeach3

We got work for yall. As discussed in the recent meeting the water tanks need fire clearance. Calfire suggested 100 ft from both tanks and the solar panel. I started this project three years ago with calfire prison crew. We stopped due to weather and never got back to it due to do to do stuff. Chip all slash and broadcast chips appropriately. Its up the hill a bit but we can take trucks. The chipper will be up there and of course, water will be available. With all of us its a day of work, i think. Spindly fir andyoung madrone mostly. I do like me some green madrone, makes my saws seem faster than they are. If we rip through that we can focus on fire road widening. In some parts of "pipeline trail" ,as broc luno calls it, we cant mess with. But the lower half needs brushing and smaller tree thinning in prep for larger project down the road ( no pun intended). See you in November


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

tylerbeach3 said:


> It wouldnt be the same without you madhatte!



Madhatte was also missed at the PNW GTG for 2017.


----------



## Eccentric

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Madhatte was also missed at the PNW GTG for 2017.



Thankfully, Bob has confirmed that there will be a 2018 PNW GTG. I have received orders to attend...


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> If we rip through that we can focus on fire road widening. In some parts of "pipeline trail" ,as broc luno calls it, we cant mess with. But the lower half needs brushing and smaller tree thinning in prep for larger project down the road ( no pun intended).



Hrmm, looks like a job for the mighty Stihl HS81r -- that thing sails through woody material up to about 1" diameter. I can cut broom at almost a walking pace with that thing. I reckon maybe I'll bring one. 



PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Madhatte was also missed at the PNW GTG for 2017.



Hated to miss it, but duty calls! I was in Manhattan, KS for STL/TFL fire training. 



Eccentric said:


> Thankfully, Bob has confirmed that there will be a 2018 PNW GTG. I have received orders to attend...



Most excellent. Ain't no party like a Farleyville party!


----------



## schmauster

I should be at the one close to San Francisco. Its about 2 hours from my house south. I could use to meet some semi local chainsaw guys Im from Ukiah.


----------



## Eccentric

You're around an hour or so from where we have the GTG. The park is located 5 miles north of St. Helena and 4 miles south of Calistoga on Highway 29/128.


https://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=477


----------



## schmauster

Great, ill keep an eye on this thread. Im lucky being that close. I can volunteer to set up/ take down also pending my schedule. Would be great if someone wants to port a saw as a demonstration.


----------



## tylerbeach3

As always everyone is welcome to use the shops we have here. The tool/wood shop and the saw storage shop. We have some if not all tools you may need for projects like that.


----------



## ccarley

Woah, I'm not sure how I missed this previously. I'm super close in Rohnert Park. This is going on my calendar!

Clay


----------



## tylerbeach3

Cool man! We will see you there. Are you planning on camping here? Im trying to get a count.


----------



## schmauster

Didnt realize there would be camping. Ill see what happens with the wife


----------



## ccarley

Camping, always sounds good to me but yes I have to get that OK'd by my wife. I recall driving by this park in the past, and maybe even checking it out. Need to see if there is room for our (somewhat large) tent trailer? 

I'm going through this thread looking for photos of what goes on... is this a family friendly event? 

We were able to check out the logging show up in Fort Bragg a couple of weeks ago, and my wife and daughter did enjoy that. So I might be able to convince them, provided I keep them warm LOL.

Clay


----------



## schmauster

I have a few generators if needed. One 8000w propane/gas, another 7000 and some smaller ones.. I need to make sure they still work though


----------



## ccarley

My wife isn't keen on camping in November. I'm looking at reservations and see a few sites left... although we are close enough, we don't *need* to camp but camping is always fun. 
I'll be carefully considering my options here. Looks like it could be a fun event though!

Clay


----------



## Bob95065

I camp there with a large pop up trailer every year. My wife and two boys come with me. The boys are 7 and 9. The first couple of years my wife was reluctant to go until I talked her into it two years ago. Now it is something she looks forward to. The park is beautiful, there are great hiking trails and the people we work with and hang around a campfire at night are great. We wouldn't miss this event and my wife would agree.

Last two years were very pleasant for camping. Last year was warm. I wouldn't worry about weather too much this far out. We bring plenty of blankets in case it's cold. Last year we didn't use them.


----------



## ccarley

I'm going to do what I can to convince her it's a good idea  We do have heat, she is more concerned about rain, which doesn't concern me that much at all. We might go visit the park between now and then, which might help convince her as well.

Thanks!
Clay


----------



## tylerbeach3

Right on clay, find me, tyler, and ill show you around. Im here almost always.


----------



## ccarley

Alright, I've got the event on my calendar now (Nov 3, 4 &5) and will very hopefully at least make it for Saturday or Sunday. We'll have to hold off on camping this time sadly; I have work to do on our trailer (busted the leveling jacks in the driveway. Diesel truck...) and that has to wait until I fix my oil leak on my truck (Diesel truck... high pressure oil lines leaking). 

So, what sort of activities will be going on at this event? 

The more time we spend and the more fun my family (wife) have, the higher the probability of camping next year 

Clay


----------



## atpchas

ccarley said:


> Alright, I've got the event on my calendar now (Nov 3, 4 &5) and will very hopefully at least make it for Saturday or Sunday. We'll have to hold off on camping this time sadly; I have work to do on our trailer (busted the leveling jacks in the driveway. Diesel truck...) and that has to wait until I fix my oil leak on my truck (Diesel truck... high pressure oil lines leaking).
> 
> So, what sort of activities will be going on at this event?
> 
> The more time we spend and the more fun my family (wife) have, the higher the probability of camping next year
> 
> Clay


Clay,
If I'm not mistaken, the dates this year are the following weekend (11/10-11/12). Someone please correct me if I'm wrong - don't want to spread misinformation. It would also be great if someone who can do it will change the title of this thread to reflect the correct dates whatever they might be.
Charlie


----------



## ccarley

OK... I'll wait for an update 

Clay


----------



## tylerbeach3

Nov 10, 11,12


----------



## RandyMac

I'll be checking the weather before committing. Nov can be iffy in a big way.


----------



## Drptrch

RandyMac said:


> I'll be checking the weather before committing. Nov can be iffy in a big way.



So can Sept on the Klamath in the middle of a Fire [emoji91] Complex








Anything possible these days it seems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

Wait. THE randymac might come? Cool.


----------



## madhatte

Randy, I'll caravan down with ya if you want!


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Randy, I'll caravan down with ya if you want!



There's some Forward Thinking™. Good man!


----------



## madhatte

Am I stopping in Portland on your account as well? Gotta stay on top of stuff, y'know!


----------



## RandyMac

There are a couple things to consider, a we will see how it goes when we get there.


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Am I stopping in Portland on your account as well? Gotta stay on top of stuff, y'know!



Nothing heading south from Don this time so far as I know. 

There is a different guy in Portland who may have something for me though. I'll let you know.


----------



## madhatte

Roger that!


----------



## Eccentric

The Tubbs fire is burning the heck out of NE Santa Rosa as well as areas of Calistoga. It started somewhere near 128 in between Santa Rosa and Calistoga/Saint Helena. Don't at this point know if the park is affected. Good chance that it is. We have falling ash/burned leaves/bark on and around our house SW of Sebastopol. Closest fires are about 10 miles from here. Thoughts and prayers for all the affected people and the park are greatly appreciated. Ckelp (and family) and my Dad live about 2 miles south of the current evacuation zone.


----------



## RandyMac

I'll bring my burnt timber gear.
Burnt stuff is between full on snags and live trees, with a chance of B&C and lung damage.
Personal opinion, burnt timber sux the big green one.


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> The Tubbs fire is burning the heck out of NE Santa Rosa as well as areas of Calistoga. It started somewhere near 128 in between Santa Rosa and Calistoga/Saint Helena. Don't at this point know if the park is affected. Good chance that it is. We have falling ash/burned leaves/bark on and around our house SW of Sebastopol. Closest fires are about 10 miles from here. Thoughts and prayers for all the affected people and the park are greatly appreciated. Ckelp (and family) and my Dad live about 2 miles south of the current evacuation zone.


Hang in there, y'all, I have been following this story all morning. Looks real bad from here. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

Here's the best map I can find at 1600 09 Oct; this is from 1000, 6 hrs ago. It puts the main body of the fire NE of Bothe-Napa park and SW of RLS Park. The wind is from the NE so this would be a backing fire. Backing fires tend to move slower, but also to burn things in their path more completely due to staying longer. I'll post an updated map when I find one.








Update: this NWCG map should auto-refresh.


----------



## pioneerguy600

madhatte said:


> Here's the best map I can find at 1600 09 Oct; this is from 1000, 6 hrs ago. It puts the main body of the fire NE of Bothe-Napa park and SW of RLS Park. The wind is from the NE so this would be a backing fire. Backing fires tend to move slower, but also to burn things in their path more completely due to staying longer. I'll post an updated map when I find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: this NWCG map should auto-refresh.



That is a serious sized fire, I must contact my daughter and get more info on it.


----------



## madhatte

It's several fires at the same time. Worth noting is that just north of there burned hard 2 and 5 years ago. It's definitely fire country, especially this time of year.


----------



## pioneerguy600

madhatte said:


> It's several fires at the same time. Worth noting is that just north of there burned hard 2 and 5 years ago. It's definitely fire country, especially this time of year.


 Certainly has been a fire country West of Clear Lake.


----------



## madhatte

Yeah, that one 2 years ago was supposedly the 3rd worst in recent CA history. We were on deck to get shipped to that one but we got sent to Yakima instead... and then sent home. Fire seasons are weird.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My daughter is staying down in Santa Cruz and I am still waiting to hear back from her, we always spend a few days in Northern Napa and Calistoga when I am out there.


----------



## madhatte

I have a feeling things are gonna look a little different when I get there a month from now.


----------



## lightj12

It's about as dry as it gets around here; hope that you are all faring OK up there. I felt the winds switching on shore today at the coast so that's a sign of relief. Heavily inundated with smoke where I'm at (~SW of Bothe). I'll be glad when winter moves in. Jeremy


----------



## 2dogs

Yesterday Cody and I were working at the top of the mountain above Big Basin state park. The wind was HOWLING until noon then it died down until 4pm. Cody was limbing up a big oak that was dancing in the wind. We even had a hard time talking to each other. I hope no firefighters were at the wind driven head of those fires in NorCal, that is a recipe for disaster. 1500 homes lost as of a few hours ago. Homeowners' fire insurance is looking to be a thing of the past in California. The permit process doesn't allow many home owners to clear any vegetation away from their house.


----------



## pioneerguy600

madhatte said:


> I have a feeling things are gonna look a little different when I get there a month from now.


 Landscape surely will be changed, not sure I want to see it in that state of ruin.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Santa rosa and east side hills of napa got it worst so far. Park is ok. We evacuated everyone last night. Cross your finger/pray that the winds dont get too big. The park feels surrounded by fire. Im staying at the park for now. No power no service on phone... ill stay in touch with you all next time i make it to the bar here in calistoga. Saws are in the truck of course, along with all other tools i can imagine we may need for the next few days.


----------



## madhatte

Here's what I have found for noon today, Oct 10:


----------



## lightj12

Still 0% containment on the Tubbs and Atlas fires; winds (NE) expected to pick up tomorrow. Good to hear that your holding out Tyler, stay safe.


----------



## madhatte

I'll bring semichisel chain when I roll through next month, anticipating bucking burned material.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Too soon nate


----------



## madhatte

Hardly. Not specifically worrying abut the park, but cleanup efforts you'll likely have lined up.


----------



## pioneerguy600

My family`s prayers are with you, hope for the best. Fire is such a devastating thing.


----------



## atpchas

From this map it appears Bothe is still safe. The Archer Taylor Preserve (our first love, see arrow) is in the thick of it. Waiting 'til things cool down to see what's gone, what remains.


----------



## madhatte

It will be spring before the true extent of damage will be known -- many standing trees will look badly damaged but will bud out next year and carry on. Those that fail to bud six months from now are goners. Grass and undergrowth will recover quickly. Houses and businesses, not as quickly, I fear.


----------



## 2dogs

I'm slightly disagreeing with Nate here. It will take 2-3 years for the effects of fire on the forest trees to truly be felt. Of course any tree killed by fire should come down, but root damage takes awhile to show itself. The forest areas that have burned will need inspection by a QUALIFIED arborist every six months or so for several years. A city/urban arborist is not the right person for that job.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Stay safe Charlie!


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> I'm slightly disagreeing with Nate here. It will take 2-3 years for the effects of fire on the forest trees to truly be felt.



True. I'm oversimplifying for the sake of brevity. Mainly I'm worried about immediate hazards rather than developing ones.


----------



## madhatte

UW Climate Scientist Cliff Mass explains the setup for this wildfire event.


----------



## ccarley

Nice read, thanks for the link.

Clay


----------



## slowp

If there is any help I can provide, holler. I will think good thoughts. Charlie, I sure hope the work you've done will keep the flame lengths down and the fire a bit cooler. That has been successful in other places so there is still hope.


----------



## atpchas

slowp said:


> If there is any help I can provide, holler. I will think good thoughts. Charlie, I sure hope the work you've done will keep the flame lengths down and the fire a bit cooler. That has been successful in other places so there is still hope.


Thanks, Patty. It will likely be days more before we're allowed back up the hill. I am anxious to see how and where the burn proceeded. I'm looking forward to the GTG at Bothe to pick the brains of some of the attendees as to how best to attempt to manage the forest to keep the fuel load from getting so large, at least in the 20 acres or so near the house. Our best information is that the last fire to burn through here was in 1906 or thereabouts.


----------



## madhatte

MODIS is showing spots and active fire in RLS park now. Here's hoping everybody is already out, and that none of the structures are damaged.


----------



## madhatte

From today's IAP: it looks like they may have some containment near town, and the division breaks look to be driven by topography. Here's the entire IAP map.


----------



## tylerbeach3

unfortunately rls got it. ranger sandy's house and surrounding structures have burned. she evacuated on Monday. everyone is ok. calfire and state parks cut dozer line around the houses but the fuel was too much. Charlie, im here to help with the clean up when this is all over. I have to say I am experiencing a bit of guilt looking at the forest here at bothe and the mill; we got lucky. stay safe ya'll


----------



## Gologit

atpchas said:


> Thanks, Patty. It will likely be days more before we're allowed back up the hill. I am anxious to see how and where the burn proceeded. I'm looking forward to the GTG at Bothe to pick the brains of some of the attendees as to how best to attempt to manage the forest to keep the fuel load from getting so large, at least in the 20 acres or so near the house. Our best information is that the last fire to burn through here was in 1906 or thereabouts.



Charlie...I won't be able to do any actual work but if you need another set of eyes or some ideas I'd be glad to help any way I can.


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> Charlie...I won't be able to do any actual work but if you need another set of eyes or some ideas I'd be glad to help any way I can.


Thanks, Bob. At this point I don't even know what needs we have and I'm not looking for manual helpers, but I'm certainly open to educational assistance regarding how best to deal with the, as yet unknown, new environment and what to do going forward. 
I look forward to seeing folks in a month or so. With luck, things will have settled down by then - maybe even get some rain.


----------



## Bob95065

tylerbeach3 said:


> unfortunately rls got it. ranger sandy's house and surrounding structures have burned. she evacuated on Monday. everyone is ok. calfire and state parks cut dozer line around the houses but the fuel was too much. Charlie, im here to help with the clean up when this is all over. I have to say I am experiencing a bit of guilt looking at the forest here at bothe and the mill; we got lucky. stay safe ya'll



Thanks for the update. How is Sandy doing? Does she need anything? How can we help?



atpchas said:


> Thanks, Patty. It will likely be days more before we're allowed back up the hill. I am anxious to see how and where the burn proceeded. I'm looking forward to the GTG at Bothe to pick the brains of some of the attendees as to how best to attempt to manage the forest to keep the fuel load from getting so large, at least in the 20 acres or so near the house. Our best information is that the last fire to burn through here was in 1906 or thereabouts.



Charlie, do you need anything? Can we help in any way?

Stay safe up there.


----------



## madhatte

OK yeah I'm definitely thinking this year's work party will have a different tone than in years past. For sure let me know what I can bring, and I'll be ready to work. Hell, we could still be deployed, who knows.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bob95065 said:


> Thanks for the update. How is Sandy doing? Does she need anything? How can we help?


sandy is fine, I haven't talked directly to her but I can imagine she is pretty shook up. thanks, lets all stay in touch. you are right nate, this year will be a little different


----------



## atpchas

Bob95065 said:


> Charlie, do you need anything? Can we help in any way?
> 
> Stay safe up there.


Thanks, but so far all things are OK. We're still comfortable at home, no evac needed (yet). Reports we've heard about the Preserve say the major buildings made it through the fire and nature will tend to the rest. For anyone who is curious about the Preserve to which I refer, plug these coordinates into Google Maps: 38.352284, -122.423844


----------



## lightj12

Good to hear that your OK Charlie. I remember you gave me those coordinates last year for the madrone firewood; sure looks close to the Partrick fire. Jeremy


----------



## atpchas

lightj12 said:


> Good to hear that your OK Charlie. I remember you gave me those coordinates last year for the madrone firewood; sure looks close to the Partrick fire. Jeremy


Yes, it's close to the Partrick fire. The various west Napa fires are merging, but I believe it's the Nuns fire that went through the Preserve. I'm champing at the bit to get up there and see what the new reality is.


----------



## madhatte

atpchas said:


> I'm champing at the bit to get up there and see what the new reality is.



Man, I'm with you 100%. If nothing else, I'll see you in a few weeks and we can get to WORK!


----------



## lightj12

Happy to help with whatever is needed as well.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm not worth much, but if I make it down I can help run a small cutting crew and maybe fall a couple uglies.
I do need to get out of town for a bit.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Come on in a get a breath of "fresh" air.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Come on in a get a breath of "fresh" air.


I'd call that the antithesis of "truth in advertising."


----------



## slowp

Once again, if our weather here does not show any dumps of snow on the way, I can mosey on down. I do not have many skills but I do know where to put waterbars aka cross ditches aka drain dips and have pulaski. Meanwhile, hold them lines and swarp the fire.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Update: sandys house did not burn. A ranger went up there and took some pics.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Update: sandys house did not burn. A ranger went up there and took some pics.


Excellent! Remembering how that house was nestled in the woods, it was easy to imagine it not surviving.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yea, i guess the dozer cut did its job!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Charlie, ill call you in a bit when i get to a phone that works.


----------



## madhatte

Excellent news! Please, keep the updates coming as you can.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bothe and mill ok. Thermogeled. Jess and I are re wetting every 20hrs. Park is closed for a couple more weeks. Stircarzy


----------



## madhatte

I hear you on the Stir Crazy part. You have fire on 3 sides of you and nowhere to go! Containment is a comfort, I'm sure, but not as much as a good rain would be.


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> I hear you on the Stir Crazy part. You have fire on 3 sides of you and nowhere to go! Containment is a comfort, I'm sure, but not as much as a good rain would be.


Hopefully Friday rain.


----------



## 2dogs

tylerbeach3 said:


> Update: sandys house did not burn. A ranger went up there and took some pics.


YEAH!!!!! That is so great to hear. I'm typing and laughing at the same time. It looked as is everything in or near RLS had burned. I'm so happy for Sandy!


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> I'm so happy for Sandy!



Same here! This is one of the few bits of good news I've heard from those parts in awhile. I imagine the dozer lines will want rehab? Perhaps that will be part of our work. Whatever needs done.


----------



## wyk

So, did I miss anything?


----------



## madhatte

Geeze, Wes, get with the picture!


----------



## wyk

Been out so long lately. Had to go back stateside for a stint, then I got married, now I am over in Wicklow trying to start a business. I still have an 044 tho. So might go otu to a friends estate and help them out with the recent storm damage.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Forest fires were far worse in the 1930s. Which is obvious when EcoFascists don't hide the data.
http://www.cfact.org/2017/10/17/fires-far-worse-last-century/

P.S. EcoFascist may be a poor choice of words, but we have to actually visit our national forests to see how badly our natural resources are being mismanaged. Logging has been banned, excess fuel is not being removed and unmaintained forest service roads are deteriorated to the point of being unusable. Bureaucrats in Washington, DC don't have a clue.


----------



## madhatte

That's only part of the picture. 

In those days, many wildfires -- possibly most, I haven't looked it up -- were started by sparks from railroad travel in remote places where fire suppression was impossible. This was during the logging boom of the steam era. They'd punch a line in with no right-of-way because it was temporary, log out the area, then rip up the tracks and move them to the next site. This practice did not last long, and neither did that rash of fires. That was not an ecological phenomenon but, rather, another human one. For a "real" picture of what fire rates "used to be like", you'd have to go to the last time temperatures were more-or-less like they are now, but prior to the Industrial Revolution... which came on the tail of the Little Ice Age. So, maybe 500 years ago? There's not a lot of stands old enough to hold good tree-ring data to reconstruct that sort of information, and there sure wasn't a significant... uhh, fire media, I guess? 

At any rate, it's head-in-the-sand contrarianism to argue that there's not an ecological impact as a result of human activity, or that we shouldn't expend effort and resources to do better. I get in the round-and-round with the Wildlife folks all the time about how far is appropriate -- for example, when a wildlife biologist and I look at a snag, I see a hazard and they see habitat. Still, we are on the same team and the push and pull between priorities is natural and productive. Science isn't fascism. It's a process, and it's fallible, and it learns and improves. Patience.


----------



## wyk

reindeer said:


> Been out so long lately. Had to go back stateside for a stint, then I got married, now I am over in Wicklow trying to start a business. I still have an 044 tho. So might go otu to a friends estate and help them out with the recent storm damage.



OK, headed out to the estate next week. It's the same one I used to be the forester on in Waterford with all those huge trees. Storms last week, and storms tonight. They'll need plenty of help. Until then, here's a vid of the nonsense I have been up to lately:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I'd like to come to help clean up. I have 2 small saws and a Stihl brushcutter. Nov 10-12, 2017 could be doable. Nov 3-5, 2017 is not feasible.


----------



## wyk

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> I'd like to come to help clean up. I have 2 small saws and a Stihl brushcutter. Nov 10-12, 2017 could be doable. Nov 3-5, 2017 is not feasible.



That may be a bit late 
This 10mm 044 pulls a 24" bar in Oak with ease.







Those are all from the same trunk. A hedge oak(Quercus Rubrus - red oak) that's well over 100 years old. Maybe 7' or so at the base. I won't bother with the 044 at that point. The ported 281XP will pull a bar buried in that sort of wood rather well. It's oiler is far more generous than the one on the Stihl, too.


----------



## Eccentric

Gologit said:


> Charlie...I won't be able to do any actual work but if you need another set of eyes or some ideas I'd be glad to help any way I can.





atpchas said:


> Thanks, Bob. At this point I don't even know what needs we have and I'm not looking for manual helpers, but I'm certainly open to educational assistance regarding how best to deal with the, as yet unknown, new environment and what to do going forward.
> I look forward to seeing folks in a month or so. With luck, things will have settled down by then - maybe even get some rain.





madhatte said:


> Man, I'm with you 100%. If nothing else, I'll see you in a few weeks and we can get to WORK!



Same here. My schedule is more open now, so I can lend a hand at the parks and/or the Archer Taylor preserve pretty much as needed.



RandyMac said:


> I'm not worth much, but if I make it down I can help run a small cutting crew and maybe fall a couple uglies.
> I do need to get out of town for a bit.



Don't sell yourself short Randy. Whatever assistance you can give us will be greatly appreciated. Your experience and direction/guidance will come in handy. We're lucky to have folks like you, Bob, Bill, Nate, Kevin, and Patty to give us hacks needed guidance and direction. You can of course use my saws if you feel the need to step in.



tylerbeach3 said:


> Update: Sandys house did not burn. A ranger went up there and took some pics.




That's fantastic news Tyler. I'm hoping that IHC fire truck survived as well.


----------



## Eccentric

Email notifications of replies here have been hit and miss for me lately. I haven't received any notifications from AS in several weeks. Means I'm relying on my memory (which is also hit and miss as of late...) to prompt me to check in on the thread to see the latest news. If I don't answer up at a point when I should............somebody please send me an email or a text to remind me to check in here. I just read four pages to get caught up.


----------



## 2dogs

If anyone has PM 850 or Super 250 parts including bars, fuel caps, or clutch covers please bring them to the GTG.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Saturday was "mop-up" at my buddy's property. felling large burned pines on his scorched 30 acres. messy job! fun job! afterfire is really an amazing site, the power is overwhelming. have you noticed that fire seems to have a mind of it's own, attitude, personality? heres 30, black and white burned to the ground, acres right next door is a beautiful, untouched home with tomatoes still on the vine... defensible space is one thing, fire breaks, watered lawns, ect... but it appears that "hot monster" picks and choses.
see you guys in a couple weeks. sandy is getting the grub together. burgers for dinner and lunch meat, rolls , chips, soda..... simple stuff. I am hoping the shirts make it here on time. I had our volunteer coordinator make some up. 
aaron, im pretty sure the fire truck survived.


----------



## Bob95065

We plan on coming up Thursday afternoon 11/9 to spend some time hiking in the park. Jill and the boys are coming up with me. What can we bring to help out with breakfasts and other meals? Are any tools needed besides saws this year? 

Would it be ok with the group if we park our pop-up trailer where we camped the last couple of years? It's easier for the boys to get to sleep away from the campfire.


----------



## tylerbeach3

i'll see you 11.9! yea the spot is yours. ill let you know about the shirts.


----------



## schmuck.k

tylerbeach3 said:


> i'll see you 11.9! yea the spot is yours. ill let you know about the shirts.



i will also be down thursday afternoon. hopefully i will have saws ready been busy at work we got early snow that melted off in a week but been playing catch up to finish work before it comes back


----------



## madhatte

I was cutting fire-kill today at work, was a good time. I'll be there probably late Thursday night same as last year. Maybe Friday around noon, getting a late start because of hang-ups about picking the RV up. No biggie. I'll have saw parts for a few folks.


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> If anyone has PM 850 or Super 250 parts including bars, fuel caps, or clutch covers please bring them to the GTG.



Bill I have parts for both saw series. What in specific does each saw need? I'll need a little time to dig through the bins. Bars and basically all parts are different for each of those saw families (in case you didn't already know this).


----------



## tylerbeach3

aaron International Firetruck did not burn!!


----------



## tylerbeach3

kevin, just ordered your 063, 32" rip chain. also got a square ground 32" skiptooth for my 372xp, lets race!!


----------



## madhatte

Rip chain? Milling something? Should I bring the Alaskan? Got a 36".


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yea. I saved some logs for cutting or milling whatever. Found an old alaskan... bring yours. Green black oak and the familiar bothe fir.


----------



## lightj12

I've got a mill to bring too, if that will work. Is Calistoga Rd open yet Tyler? Thinking of heading up Friday AM or so. Thanks,
Jeremy.


----------



## 2dogs

I'll be up Friday around noon.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yup. All roads are open now, mark west springs looks a little like a war zone. Bring your mill too! Ill see you all in a week


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> aaron International Firetruck did not burn!!



That's great news Tyler.


----------



## madhatte

Bringing the mill, then. I'll grind a couple chains if I get a chance.


----------



## schmuck.k

tylerbeach3 said:


> kevin, just ordered your 063, 32" rip chain. also got a square ground 32" skiptooth for my 372xp, lets race!!


nice ok we can race i will bring my 372 then


----------



## madhatte

I reckon I'll bring a 372 as well. I haven't run this machine much but it's a XPW and it wants love.


----------



## slowp

I will attempt to blast off tomorrow. This all depends on whether the white death appears or not.


----------



## madhatte

Sounds like a nice leisurely stroll down the coast to me!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Jess is picking up the food this week. How many heads do you all think? 30-40?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Any vegans/vegetarians/gluten allergies?


----------



## lightj12

I'll be donating a tri-tip @ ~2.5 lbs


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> Bill I have parts for both saw series. What in specific does each saw need? I'll need a little time to dig through the bins. Bars and basically all parts are different for each of those saw families (in case you didn't already know this).



Hi Aaron. I'm not sure of the story of these four saws, the Super 250 and three PM 850s, but they have never seen wood. The saws were used to power some sort pump that was coupled directly to the crankshaft. None of the saws have clutches, clutch covers, bars. fuel/oil caps. I have only tried to start the Super 250. Gas in the carb and three pulls and it was off to the races.

BTW these saws came out of the dumpster at the local university.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Hi Aaron. I'm not sure of the story of these four saws, the Super 250 and three PM 850s, but they have never seen wood. The saws were used to power some sort pump that was coupled directly to the crankshaft. None of the saws have clutches, clutch covers, bars. fuel/oil caps. I have only tried to start the Super 250. Gas in the carb and three pulls and it was off to the races.
> 
> BTW these saws came out of the dumpster at the local university.



If I can find room in the RV, I'll bring my box of Mac parts so you and Bob can dig through it. I have mostly small-frame stuff (that'll be for the 250). I bought a couple of lots off of eBay a couple years back looking for specific stuff and there's lots of leftovers.


----------



## wyk

tylerbeach3 said:


> Any vegans/vegetarians/gluten allergies?



I am allergic to vegetarians 

But srsly, hope y'all enjoy yourselves! I wish I coulda made one of the GTG's when I was in the PNW. Or did I? I forget. Now I am half way round the world. Well, at least it's sunny today.


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> Bringing the mill, then. I'll grind a couple chains if I get a chance.


Ill be honest: ive never milled anything except cornmeal and bread flour, ready to learn.


----------



## madhatte

I don't suppose you have a nice flat ladder we can use as a guide to set the first cut?


----------



## tylerbeach3

I could find one of those laying around...


----------



## madhatte

2 x 4's, a level, and wood screws/drill would do it, too. Only the first cut is ever really difficult.


----------



## tylerbeach3

right on madH. ive youtubed a little... what shall we do with the lumber? build a REALLY heavy picnic bench so our camper cant move it all over the park?


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> right on madH. ive youtubed a little... what shall we do with the lumber? build a REALLY heavy picnic bench so our camper cant move it all over the park?


If you don't think of need at Bothe, I can suggest a milling project. One of the casualties at the Preserve was the bridge that gives us vehicle access to the other side of Redwood Creek. The tread planks are easily replaced but the support beams are approximately 12'x16"x3" and all 6 of them were burned. I milled them when we updated the bridge from redwood log underpinnings to steel I-beam construction, but I had a lot of time and suitable trees to mill.
Just tossing that option out there. In no way do I want to siphon off from efforts that would benefit Bothe.


----------



## tylerbeach3

most of the logs I have are only about 8 ft and fir and black oak. not sure if that timber would be appropriate. lets look around for some redwood in 12'+ lengths. id love to help you build the bridge too!!


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> most of the logs I have are only about 8 ft and fir and black oak. not sure if that timber would be appropriate. lets look around for some redwood in 12'+ lengths. id love to help you build the bridge too!!



Fir is what we used the last time. Redwood would be great, too, just not something we've had available in that size. Cutting live redwoods is prohibited on the Preserve - no such protection for DFs.


----------



## tylerbeach3

If fir works lets do that.


----------



## slowp

Oregon was cold. I am in the evil empire and should show up tomorry.


----------



## tylerbeach3

slowp said:


> Oregon was cold. I am in the evil empire and should show up tomorry.


right on slowp! There is a trailer there right now but will move on Thursday by noonish. The state park inspection dude... We can set you up in that area, he may not even be there, but his trailer is kinda in the way. If its awkward you can camp near my house or anywhere in the campground. I have extention cord and water. The campground has no hookups. Sorry about miscommunications with that guy. See you soon!


----------



## madhatte

We can mill whatever, no problem, bigger is easier because it requires fewer cuts.


----------



## Bob95065

The forecast of rain has scared off Jill and the boys. I'll be there sometime Friday and by myself. I won't have the trailer so I'll take up less space.


----------



## schmuck.k

Looks like I might make it down today


----------



## tylerbeach3

good news kevin! i'll be around the park, give me a ring if you cant find me. 707.266.4133


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bob95065 said:


> The forecast of rain has scared off Jill and the boys. I'll be there sometime Friday and by myself. I won't have the trailer so I'll take up less space.


sorry to here they got scared off. see you soon bob


----------



## madhatte

Loading up now. Probably be there late tomorrow. Traffic through Seattle was a ***** so I'm gonna dodge Portland to try and make up some time.


----------



## Eccentric

2dogs said:


> Hi Aaron. I'm not sure of the story of these four saws, the Super 250 and three PM 850s, but they have never seen wood. The saws were used to power some sort pump that was coupled directly to the crankshaft. None of the saws have clutches, clutch covers, bars. fuel/oil caps. I have only tried to start the Super 250. Gas in the carb and three pulls and it was off to the races.
> 
> BTW these saws came out of the dumpster at the local university.



*THREE* PM850's and a Super 250 in a dumpster? Used to power a pump? Wow. Keep an eye on that dumpster for more treasures.

I'll dig through my stuff. Don't know if I have any good tapered shaft clutches or clutch covers left for the large frame saws (S250, etc). The Super uses a tapered clutch hub unlike the threaded hub of the smaller/lower powered saws in that family. I know I can kick in an NOS set of bar plates for the Super. Any surplus bars I'd have for that saw will be shorter (19-21" or so). I can't remember exactly what's there. I don't have many surplus 10-series bars for the 850's. I'll have to dig through the stacks to refresh my memory about that one too. Hopefully Nate has what's needed in his box. In my 10-series stash I think I can come up with a good clutch cover/clutch/bar plate/etc or two. *Maybe* three..... 


For the third (or is it fourth?) year in a row, I'm sick for the GTG. Some bug went through the rest of the family, then finally got me (despite my attempts of warding it off with 5K+ mg daily doses of Vitamin C). Between that bug and some issues I'm having with recently changed meds, I don't think I'll be much for late night drinkin'/etc. Hoping I'll be feeling better by Friday. I should be there a bit after noon in any case.....


----------



## 2dogs

Bob I was hoping to see your family. And the dinosaur you call a dog. Say hello to Jill for me.


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> *THREE* PM850's and a Super 250 in a dumpster? Used to power a pump? Wow. Keep an eye on that dumpster for more treasures.
> 
> I'll dig through my stuff. Don't know if I have any good tapered shaft clutches or clutch covers left for the large frame saws (S250, etc). The Super uses a tapered clutch hub unlike the threaded hub of the smaller/lower powered saws in that family. I know I can kick in an NOS set of bar plates for the Super. Any surplus bars I'd have for that saw will be shorter (19-21" or so). I can't remember exactly what's there. I don't have many surplus 10-series bars for the 850's. I'll have to dig through the stacks to refresh my memory about that one too. Hopefully Nate has what's needed in his box. In my 10-series stash I think I can come up with a good clutch cover/clutch/bar plate/etc or two. *Maybe* three.....
> 
> 
> For the third (or is it fourth?) year in a row, I'm sick for the GTG. Some bug went through the rest of the family, then finally got me (despite my attempts of warding it off with 5K+ mg daily doses of Vitamin C). Between that bug and some issues I'm having with recently changed meds, I don't think I'll be much for late night drinkin'/etc. Hoping I'll be feeling better by Friday. I should be there a bit after noon in any case.....


 No problem Arron. Clutches and clutch covers seem to be available on ebay. Plenty of hard nose bars but fewer roller/sprocket nose bars.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Rain gear?


----------



## Eccentric

Last forecast I saw said we'd have rain Wed and Thurs, with it drying out by mid Fri....................and then more rain on Sunday afternoon. That was midday Wed. Could be totally different by now...


----------



## Bob95065

2dogs said:


> Bob I was hoping to see your family. And the dinosaur you call a dog. Say hello to Jill for me.



I'll let everyone know you said hello. You should come up here to Felton when we get back. I still have the battery terminals I bought for your truck on my bench.

Here's a picture of Henry doing what he does best


----------



## madhatte

Well, we were delayed by a minor mechanical issue so we'll roll in tomorrow AM. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

See you then.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Aaron. Funny weird thing happened to my 372, the tip of the plug broke off and some how made it into the exhaust. I can hear it rattling around in there. Think you can help me open er up and get it out? Im having trouble breaking those screws, probably havent been turned since the saw was originally built. Also, can you bring that 357 and ill tinker with that boot? Ill order the parts for it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Hope you are feeling better aaron


----------



## madhatte

I have a t-handle Allen with me for those bolts. Well get 'er fixed. Maybe a base gasket delete for a bump in compression while we're at it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eccentric

Tyler we'll get your 372 fixed. The 357 has more issues than I first thought. Looking through the exhaust port I can see some scoring on the piston. That would have happened when that boot leaked and the saw leaned out. Hopefully I can save the cylinder. I will bring it with me and we can pull the jug and take a peek. Then we'll know just what you need to order.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Great news the both of you. See you today


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> Hope you are feeling better aaron





tylerbeach3 said:


> Great news the both of you. See you today



Thanks Tyler. I'm dragging, but will be up there for at least a few hours today. Will probably check out early so I can get rested up and (hopefully) feeling better for when I'm back Saturday morning. Usual 8AM tailgate meeting on Saturday?


----------



## Gologit

I'm sorry I couldn't be there. Did anyone get any pictures?


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't be there. Did anyone get any pictures?



Just a couple and I will have to get home. I made it to LA ciudad de crescent.


----------



## atpchas

Gologit said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't be there. Did anyone get any pictures?


And we missed you. Cameras were conspicuously absent. I know Bruce (BrocLuno) got some shots, perhaps he will post 'em up. Mostly we were too busy creating defensible space around the park water tanks, one steel and one redwood, both BIG. Lots of flammable fir located much too close to the tanks to be confident the tanks would survive a fire. And recent fires were only a ridge or two away according to Tyler, so it's a real concern. We didn't clear everything that would be ideal but the tanks are much more likely to survive now than they were a few days ago. 
Food and company were both excellent. Lots of yummy sandwich makings for the midday meal. Enough chili was ordered for dinner to feed an army, we just put a dent in it. Perhaps copious leftovers were part of the plan... And best of all, no one got hurt.
This is all I got, looks like everyone (Patti, Jeremy, Kevin, Tyler, Bruce, Nate, Bob, Bill) wanted to remain anonymous - twasn't intentional, just sloppy photo composition.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I had a blast! Thank you everyone for your hard work and sharing your well earned wealth of knowledge. I have certainly "grown up" these past five years... with respect to things arboricultue anyway... i do enjoy learning so much from you all!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Panorama looking north between the two tanks


----------



## tylerbeach3

ill post youtube videos and give link here


----------



## tylerbeach3




----------



## tylerbeach3




----------



## tylerbeach3




----------



## tylerbeach3




----------



## tylerbeach3




----------



## tylerbeach3




----------



## madhatte

Excellent times were had by all! I just got home, smooth travel all the way back. That was hard work but a blast! Thanks gain for hosting this shindig!


----------



## slowp

We are now back home in the dark and damp. Thanks for putting on the last fling of the year. The Demon Dog and I weathered the gale on the Oregon Coast last night. On Monday, I had an eye puff up. Tuesday it was worse. Today it is almost normal except it looks like I am getting over a black eye! California packs a punch!


----------



## tylerbeach3

That poison oak is a you know what slowp!


----------



## Sprout_

Great weekend! Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler! Is that you today?


----------



## 2dogs

Sprout_ said:


> Great weekend! Thanks for all of your help!


Were you there on Sunday?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yes 2dogs, this morning, im probably going to doctor if worse tomorrow, i think im on the healing side now. Benadryl and ibprophen has helped. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> Yes 2dogs, this morning, im probably going to doctor if worse tomorrow, i think im on the healing side now. Benadryl and ibprophen has helped. Thanks for the advice



Paradise Oak soap. Developed for the Los Padres NF, some of the oiliest, nasty Oak there is. A staple at all Med units on fires [emoji106][emoji106]

http://www.smashtherash.com/
PM me your address and if I still have some at work I’ll send ya a bar this weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

Huh. It's expensive, but not as bad as Zanfel. Maybe I'll buy a bar or two.


----------



## lightj12

Had a really good time; great to see everyone. Appreciated the rigorous work detail; was dragging my behind a little on Monday.


----------



## Sprout_

2dogs said:


> Were you there on Sunday?


No, I had to work my other job.


----------



## Drptrch

madhatte said:


> Huh. It's expensive, but not as bad as Zanfel. Maybe I'll buy a bar or two.








So is this [emoji121]️[emoji43]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

Drptrch said:


> So is this



You ain't wrong!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Lol guys. Im fine driptorch, I appreciate the gesture. Ill be ok, feeling way better today, no doc needed. Thanks. Drptrch, where were you last weekend? Busy w mopup i assume...


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> Lol guys. Im fine driptorch, I appreciate the gesture. Ill be ok, feeling way better today, no doc needed. Thanks. Drptrch, where were you last weekend? Busy w mopup i assume...



Playin catch up at work. Put in final touches on New Type-1 Engine going into service. Fixing some cosmetic and parts damage from Water Tender that was on the fires, ( drove it like a 2000 gal Type 3 Engine) and emptying a 20x30 storage shed to make way for temp office space and collecting and fixing bikes for #SonomaStrong kids donations




And if that’s not all, got s new box set of movies



[emoji43][emoji13]

Self check - One of those is false 

Hopefully next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dogs

Sprout_ said:


> No, I had to work my other job.


OK. So is this Jess?


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> OK. So is this Jess?


Yes. Sprout is jess


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Had to stay indoors at home because my old body wasn't liking the cold and damp weather. Plus my old body is not very agile for dodging falling trees.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Got to mill a little black oak


----------



## Bob95065

That looks like fun. I am a woodworker and would like to mill my own lumber. I just finished cabinets for a bathroom remodel I started today.

You may want to sticker that lumber and let it dry before you work with it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yea bob, i got it stickered now. Should i leave it outside? I have it in the woodshop now with heater on at 60 to dry the rain water. Its pretty green, im new at this. Slow dry? Quick dry? Certainly dont want it checkin.


----------



## Bob95065

Some reading material for you

https://www.woodmagazine.com/materials-guide/lumber/how-to-succeed-at-air-drying-lumber

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/drying-wood-at-home/

https://www.woodshopnews.com/features/a-simple-approach-to-drying-lumber

The friends I knew that did it put the lumber under a simple structure of four posts and a roof. It kept the rain off the drying lumber.


----------



## Bob95065

What are you going to do with it?


----------



## madhatte

Those are really nice slabs! If only there was more time, and we'd been able to mill enough to send everybody home with one. Next year?


----------



## lightj12

Nice looking oak Tyler; I think slow dry is best to minimize cupping and checking. That material is worth big bucks with the current BF cost of Oak at the lumber yard. Awesome work.


----------



## tylerbeach3

The first three were practice. Probably a table or bench. The next slab will be an inside bar for jess here at the house, 2 side by side slabs to make 24-30 inch wide, as long as i got, maybe 8'. I really like the live edge! Im having a blast doing it! Ill read up bob. Thanks lightj! Nate, definitely next year! 
If i stick with this milling stuff ill have a lot more equipment next year. And ill be stock piling timber for the next 12 months in preparation for the gtg in 2018. I ve heard its best to mill green wood, is thatfor wear on saw and chain or another reason? Ill be researching/pickin yalls brain for a bit.


Ps the poison oak is just about all healed up, yay!


----------



## madhatte

Turns out I have a couple of spots of poison-oak but they're no biggie. Both on forearms between glove and t-shirt, no surprise at all. 

Green wood is both softer and (surprise!) wetter, and so cuts easier and produces larger dust particles, while reducing work on the engine as well as impact on the cutting edges of the chain. Milling dry wood is definitely do-able but is just harder all around.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Makes sense.


----------



## Drptrch

@tylerbeach3 send me your address, you’ll be ready for next year [emoji106][emoji106]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmauster

Soaproot has been a huge thing for me, pretty much immediately reverses the poison oak.. Best thing ive found. It grows abundantly in my hippy area near rivers/streams/your moms house. You pull it out, scrape the meat off the artichoke type leaves in the bulb, put it on the poison oak and let it dry, the longer you leave it on the better. Dries to a slightly tight but not sticky feeling. Im sure theres more uses for it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

yea, got a bunch of soap root here too. the Indians would use it for, guess what? soap. cleaning clothing and themselves. ill have to try that for the oak...


----------



## schmauster

Pretty serious till I used the soaproot. Doesnt look as bad as yours on the other page. First time on my face... ugh


I spaced out and totally missed the gtg


----------



## tylerbeach3

Pretty bad man! I think we should start a thread with nasty poison oak pictures. Bet i could pull up quite a few... 
you would have enjoyed the gtg, i knowi did.


----------



## schmauster

Went to a party tonight and ended up burning a bunch of brush. Wood chips in my veins haha Im sad I missed it... Could have learned a lot from the members on here


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> Pretty bad man! I think we should start a thread with nasty poison oak pictures. Bet i could pull up quite a few...
> you would have enjoyed the gtg, i knowi did.






Goodies for next years event on their way 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

You the man


----------



## Drptrch

Crapper and Oak station in Ventana Wilderness on the Soberanes Fire, on the lovely Los Padres NF [emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

drptrch, got the package! thanks a million!


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler I have found it best to NOT shower in the morning before work if there is any chance of contact with poison oak. A pre-exposure towelette or lotion also can help. The directions are simple, "it rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the oak again". 

Don't delay washing up after work. Use Tecnu "dry" that is don't wash it off with water. Use a disposable towel and wipe the Tecnu off the first time. Second application, then rinse with COOL water. Everything you have touched will be contaminated the urushiol the oil in poison oak. At the very least hose off any hand tools when you get back to quarters. Do not wash yourself with bleach of vinegar or use hot water. A shower with Tecnu or Drip's Paradise Road soap using COOL water for several days. Use an antihistamine like Benadryl and an NSAID like Ibuprofen as soon as you can. (Benadryl puts me out like a trout but it really helps). (Most fallers and cutters I know carry Benadryl and Ibuprofen in case they tangle with yellow jackets anyway).


----------



## tylerbeach3

I will follow all orders in order. 
Staying away from that plant is not possible here. It reminds me of high school sex ed: "the safest sex is no sex".... not really an option.


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> Tyler I have found it best to NOT shower in the morning


I am not much of a morning person so i really never had a problem NOT showering in the morning lol. It seems pointless in this line of work anyway, i get pretty dirty pretty quick and am not trying to impress my park maintenance staff with cleanliness.


----------



## madhatte

My experience is that when I get the rash, I only saw the plant maybe 30% of the time. When I do see it, I get right on the Tecnu... and that's only about a 50% success rate either. I figure I'm pretty much doomed to a bad rash every few years no matter what preventative actions I take.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Howdy boys! Long time no post. I know its early but i wanna start rallying the troups. I got a big one this year. Hazard tree survey is this year so we will be felling some fun ones. Also, state parks cant afford to clear our property line and is putting that responsibility on our neighbors. Weird i know. The homeowners have to pay for a permit and do the fuel reduction themselves... what da yall say we do it for them? Its a big job but with bada$$es like you guys it will be possible. It isnt the whole property line just our neighbors to the west. About a half mile of fenceline, thick blue oak and manzanita. Parks ecologist will prep me before you get here, ill have it flagged and we cut and we cut and we pull slash into the forest. No chipping. Im still waiting on parks to hash out details. Ill stay in touch. Hope all is good with everyone. Kevin. I owe you a rope still, im sorry i forgot, coming your way soon.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

is this planned for Nov. or are you starting now?


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Howdy boys! Long time no post. I know its early but i wanna start rallying the troups. I got a big one this year. Hazard tree survey is this year so we will be felling some fun ones. Also, state parks cant afford to clear our property line and is putting that responsibility on our neighbors. Weird i know. The homeowners have to pay for a permit and do the fuel reduction themselves... what da yall say we do it for them? Its a big job but with bada$$es like you guys it will be possible. It isnt the whole property line just our neighbors to the west. About a half mile of fenceline, thick blue oak and manzanita. Parks ecologist will prep me before you get here, ill have it flagged and we cut and we cut and we pull slash into the forest. No chipping. Im still waiting on parks to hash out details. Ill stay in touch. Hope all is good with everyone. Kevin. I owe you a rope still, im sorry i forgot, coming your way soon.


Sounds like a blast! It'll be nice to work on trees that don't leave me looking like a lump of charcoal.
BTW, is it possible to have the thread title changed to reflect the correct date when one is chosen?


----------



## BrocLuno

Need to start a new thread for 2018 GTG at Bothe.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ill start new thread tomorrow morning. This is November. Nothing set in stone but park people were happy to hear we may be able to help. Ill have more info soon. Broc luno, scary tree in campsite 41. Wanna take a look? Black oak hung over tent site. Site closed for now of course, i have a couple bids from tree companies.... 2000-3000 !! Maybe you can help.


----------



## tylerbeach3

atpchas said:


> Sounds like a blast! It'll be nice to work on trees that don't leave me looking like a lump of charcoal.
> BTW, is it possible to have the thread title changed to reflect the correct date when one is chosen?



Hope you are doing well Charlie! If i could get your advice on a hung oak sometime soon it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Hope you are doing well Charlie! If i could get your advice on a hung oak sometime soon it would be greatly appreciated!


Let me know when would be a good time to visit. My schedule is wide open.


----------



## Eccentric

I'm game.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Asap. Thursday? We should look at it a bit, not rush into, i trust you guys to make safe calls.


----------



## madhatte

You know I'm down!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

tylerbeach3 said:


> Asap. Thursday? We should look at it a bit, not rush into, i trust you guys to make safe calls.


I can drive up on Thus.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Asap. Thursday? We should look at it a bit, not rush into, i trust you guys to make safe calls.


Then I'll plan to see you tomorrow. What's a good time? My pref is for earlier rather than later (cooler vs warmer).


----------



## tylerbeach3

Anythime. Ill be at the office for a few then have an inservice training at the pool at ten to 11


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Anything. Ill be at the office for a few then have an inservice training at the pool at ten to 11


How early will you be available?


----------



## tylerbeach3

from now until ten and after 11:30


----------



## tylerbeach3

I'm not much of a computer guy... can someone start a new thread with correct dates. I cant figure out how to do that


----------



## tylerbeach3

Charlie, i didnt get to say goodbye and thank you very much for your expertise and hard work. You and aaron helped the park out immensely! I teally appreciate it. FPG does it again!!! And bruce! Nice cutting.... chaps?


----------



## atpchas

I had a great time, glad I could pitch in. Do let me know if other "opportunities" arise. It's a welcome break from my usual routine.


----------



## Eccentric

Glad we could help Tyler. Was good to see you folks again.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Gtg. Do we want 11.3-11.4 or 11.10-11.11? Nate, once we chose can you start a thread with the right dates?


----------



## madhatte

I will vote for 10-11 Nov, and will be happy to start the thread once the group weighs in.


----------



## Eccentric

So we're looking at Veteran's Day weekend..............or the weekend before it. I'll have to consult The War Dept. before casting my vote...


----------



## tylerbeach3

Any weekend works for me. Vets day gives some of us that mon off. My vote for 10th and 11th.


----------



## Eccentric

I consulted with The War Dept. Looks like 11/10 and 11/11 are good for me.


----------



## BrocLuno

I'm prolly OK either way - or not ...


----------



## 2dogs

The 10-11 weekend works for me.

Tyler I have time this summer if you can make arraingments.


----------



## Drptrch

@tylerbeach3 don’t forget your care package )))

Up in Hornbrook right now











Stuffs a “RIPE” this year fellas



Erik


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yup erik, I haven't had a horrible case of the po yet. Thanks a million!! Sounds like 10-11th, or should i say 9th-13th is when we are leaning to


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs, ill stay in touch about the fuel reduction project, need to get st park ok it.


----------



## schmuck.k

9th -13th will work for me. I'm working on getting tevia to come down also some of you know him from the other pnw gtgs. tyler no worries on the rope.


----------



## Eccentric

schmuck.k said:


> 9th -13th will work for me. I'm working on getting tevia to come down also some of you know him from the other pnw gtgs. tyler no worries on the rope.



We need to get T to come down for the GTG. He's a great guy and quite an entertaining character. Definitely would be fun to have him here.

I got a 'strong maybe' from T when I was working on him at the GTG. When I told him that this is a hazard tree list year (and that he'd be needed for his climbing skills), T started to cave. Work that angle with him. Everyone likes to feel that they're needed.


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> 2dogs, ill stay in touch about the fuel reduction project, need to get st park ok it.



Keep me posted Tyler.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Tell T we NEED climber!!!!


----------



## schmuck.k

Eccentric said:


> We need to get T to come down for the GTG. He's a great guy and quite an entertaining character. Definitely would be fun to have him here.
> 
> I got a 'strong maybe' from T when I was working on him at the GTG. When I told him that this is a hazard tree list year (and that he'd be needed for his climbing skills), T started to cave. Work that angle with him. Everyone likes to feel that they're needed.


 
i was working on him when i was down there last weekend. shannon will be the harder one to convince to let me steal him for the long weekend but i will keep trying. tyler i will bring my climbing gear and if t comes he is a pretty good climber.


----------



## madhatte

Oh heck yeah if T comes along it'll be a party for sure!


----------



## Eccentric

schmuck.k said:


> i was working on him when i was down there last weekend. shannon will be the harder one to convince to let me steal him for the long weekend but i will keep trying. tyler i will bring my climbing gear and if t comes he is a pretty good climber.



I was working on that problem last month too. Remind Shannon that she can enjoy a weekend of wine tasting and fine dining in the world famous Napa Valley. 



madhatte said:


> Oh heck yeah if T comes along it'll be a party for sure!



You know it will.


----------



## schmuck.k

hey tyler do we have the dates set yet?


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Bill!
yer saw is safe in my shed, Aaron and I didn't have both oars in the water that Sunday.
it was Nate's fault and Bob's and maybe Johnnies.


----------



## Eccentric

RandyMac said:


> Hey Bill!
> yer saw is safe in my shed, Aaron and I didn't have both oars in the water that Sunday.
> it was Nate's fault and Bob's and maybe Johnnies.



I agree Randy. *Definitely* Nate's fault. Certainly Johnnie W. and Balvenie too.

Bob, BigBadBob, Kevin, and T are also to blame......along with Mark (Makers).


----------



## tylerbeach3

Think we are doing 11.10-11.11.2018. Everyone cool with that?Bookend the days for more great time here if you like.


----------



## Bob95065

It's on the calendar. I am looking forward to working with the crew again.


----------



## madhatte

Look, guys, them scotches ain't gonna drink themselves.


----------



## lightj12

I'm on board too; definitely enjoy helping out up there. Keep me posted on interim work as well.


----------



## 2dogs

OK guys and gals we are less than 2 months out from the GTG. Tyler are we good to go re camping spots and jobs and are you providing food. I assume you will want a head count about 4 weeks out? Is the chipper running or will there be a rental? How is the project area from last year around the water tank looking?

I will be offering up a raffle prize this year with the proceeds going to help pay for food. The prize will be an excellent Stihl 050! I am keeping the nearly new bar and chain and the clutch cover, sorry. The saw will likely need a carb kit and tune up. It may need other minor parts like a recoil/tank assembly. Maybe a spark plug. Definitely a piston and cylinder. Oh bearings too. Maybe crank cases. The front handle bar and muffler are in great shape! Oh and it is missing the air filter and top cover.

Tyler please arrange the weather so we have warm sun all weekend. Not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## tylerbeach3

2 months, cant wait! I am buying a ton of raffle tickets to ensure i win that 050! How thoughtful of you to donate it to our cause. 
Food is covered, probably the sameold menu unless someone has a problem with that. Seriously we are open to requests. 
Water tanks; the area looks exactly the same as we left it with browner needles. I didnt get to it at all. This is a hazard tree year so felling will take priority but it would be nice to touch up the water tank area. Chip, cut and scatter, and just get the water line area clear and any hung/offthe ground wood taken care of. We will be renting chipper again, maybe just one day though, ill see how it goes. 
Weather: ill do my best, it has been absolutely beautiful lately which probably means it will be frosty and cold maybe rainy in November. That wont matter to our pnw friends but everyone else, pack warm. See you all soon, a head count would be nice a month or so out...

Depending on work load i think it would be fun to mill some slabs or lumber in our "free time". Bring your alaskans.
I recently fell in love with "noah's mill" whiskey, any takers?


----------



## madhatte

I have an 051 in about the same shape; perhaps we could wish them together as a frankensaw? 

Alaskans: on it. Might even have one to pass on, as I am newly "Alaskan-rich".


----------



## BrocLuno

OK folks, be aware that this a* hazard tree* inspection year. So there will definitely be trees to drop. Gear up accordingly.

No boom truck - still needs work. Trying to get it to Aaron's place so we can work on it w/o "tourists" messing with it ...

So it'll be traditional stuff like tension lines, etc.


----------



## madhatte

I'll bring what I've got!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Broc is right. No bucket. Ill check in with you all after the 19th, 1st of two inspection days. If it is hairy enough and looks like we need we can rent a boom truck. and if super hairy-scary/near structures, the park is able to contract to our local tree companies. I look forward to a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## Eccentric

Bill I have your 075 and bar here. CKelp Dave brought it down from CC last week. Do you want to meet up sometime before the GTG, or would'ya like to just wait until the GTG for me to pass your prize on to you? Either way is fine with me.


----------



## RandyMac

Nate!
Arrr ya going to RV it?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Thanks for the reminder mr mac. Nate, bob, patty, ect... there is no longer power at the run down horse stables. I have a small honda genny and a big dewalt if we need them. Sorry about that, i got a little nervous about having that line hot for fire reasons. I turned off the power when the crew that was using the area left and weeks later found it turned on. Scary. I could imagine some kid zapping himself or burning down the area or both so i had pge snip the line that was in the big old oak tree and take the meter. I hope that is not to much of an inconvenience for anyone. If so, ill work something out.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> Nate!
> Arrr ya going to RV it?



Yes, and thank you for the reminder. It's time to start hunting for one to reserve and rent. Generally 2 months out it's easy to find a good one, less so one month out. 



tylerbeach3 said:


> I hope that is not to much of an inconvenience for anyone.



If all else fails, I can burn generator time to supply whatever needs it. I haven't used more than a couple of hours on the thing the last couple years, and I've paid for plenty, so I might as well use 'em.


----------



## 2dogs

Eccentric said:


> Bill I have your 075 and bar here. CKelp Dave brought it down from CC last week. Do you want to meet up sometime before the GTG, or would'ya like to just wait until the GTG for me to pass your prize on to you? Either way is fine with me.



Aaron I figured you would like to make sure that saw is running the way it should be. If it needs a carb kit or something that's fine with me. That way it will be nice and warm for the GTG. 

(I know, I'm a ****) (I'll message you in a week or so).


----------



## Eccentric

LOL. No problem Bill. When I picked up the 075 from Dave I told him I'd probably end up working on it. He's amused that I have a big old Stihl here among all my Husqvarnas and old North American iron. He'll probably end up sneaking a pic or two of me working on the dang thing for blackmail purposes....


----------



## 2dogs

Thanks Aaron and Dave. I expect pics in November.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Long day taggin hazard trees. We only did the campground and got 21 trees tagged. Mostly for crown cleaning or small limb removal. Any climbers coming this year? 5 or 6 trees are full removals. One big nasty dead fir and a large leaner maple. I forgot to take pics. Plus four small dead firs that would be good practice for anyone that wants to. Early oct is the next day the ES can make it out ill update then when we survey the rest of the park and mill grounds.


----------



## madhatte

As I recall, there's at least a few "yeah but" challenges left from years past as well. I remember a couple of firs up in tent camp land that seem to always have somebody parked under them that would be pretty easy to fall if only there was a safe place to drop them.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Broc luno, i owe you $100. John and i got the bucket truck running, it Stops too, Boom hydraulics need attention but the harvester purrs.


----------



## madhatte

Bucket truck is a game changer. Good on ya.


----------



## BrocLuno

tylerbeach3 said:


> Broc luno, i owe you $100. John and i got the bucket truck running, it Stops too, Boom hydraulics need attention but the harvester purrs.



Naw, just apply it towards the needed hydraulic lines going to the remote control


----------



## Greaser007

I have read through the beginning and ending of this thread, and don't know what the GTG is ? what size of attendance ?
I worked in the woods chasing landing at Mount Shasta for BG Howell Logging in 1977 for a season in my 20's. Big firs and cedars. 3-log loads 
For my personal use I have been running a 2100 CD since about 1984, and it has faithfully cut 6-chords of firewood most seasons. it likes to Work. (me)
Ha,
Anyway, I spent 6-years living in Fortuna, from 1998 to 2004, and on my 3.5 acres spread, there was a 14-foot diameter old growth redwood stump. That was just the largest of the stumps. It really did look like a dance floor. hahaha
I used that 2100 a few weeks back to cut-up some large 38-inch Digger Pine.
The wife and I scrounge free Digger off of the local Craigslist, buck it into rounds and tip them into the stock trailer. I am now 67, and the 'tipping' is more than expected (before touching the wood), but may be beneficial to prevent atrophy. Pabst may help keep a person limber and prevent atrophy too. 
At the Eel River Bridge at Loleta, just north of Fortuna, there was a restaurant with old photos of the area when first clear-cut of old growth. You cannot tell it to look around today.

Is jon1212 driving his El Camino ?

Len


----------



## RandyMac

Hello Len.


----------



## Drptrch

Greaser007 said:


> I have read through the beginning and ending of this thread, and don't know what the GTG is ? what size of attendance ?
> I worked in the woods chasing landing at Mount Shasta for BG Howell Logging in 1977 for a season in my 20's. Big firs and cedars. 3-log loads
> For my personal use I have been running a 2100 CD since about 1984, and it has faithfully cut 6-chords of firewood most seasons. it likes to Work. (me)
> Ha,
> Anyway, I spent 6-years living in Fortuna, from 1998 to 2004, and on my 3.5 acres spread, there was a 14-foot diameter old growth redwood stump. That was just the largest of the stumps. It really did look like a dance floor. hahaha
> I used that 2100 a few weeks back to cut-up some large 38-inch Digger Pine.
> The wife and I scrounge free Digger off of the local Craigslist, buck it into rounds and tip them into the stock trailer. I am now 67, and the 'tipping' is more than expected (before touching the wood), but may be beneficial to prevent atrophy. Pabst may help keep a person limber and prevent atrophy too.
> At the Eel River Bridge at Loleta, just north of Fortuna, there was a restaurant with old photos of the area when first clear-cut of old growth. You cannot tell it to look around today.
> 
> Is jon1212 driving his El Camino ?
> 
> Len



Above Simms on Girard Ridge on the Delta fire




And the result [emoji106]






Erik


----------



## Greaser007

Hi Randymac and Eric,
I was speaking with a commercial construction superintendent the other day based in Elk Grove, and he said the rebuilding of Santa Rosa is going very Slow.
His impression is that there is a lack of qualified tradesmen, and that somebody is going to have to reconsider the labor force requirement or it is not going to get any better with all of the residences lost to the fires currently in 2018.
Here in Redding, California, we lost 1,100 homes to the Carr Fire, and I wish people luck to finding a residential designer available to prepare their home plans because they are already Busy. Also, the local agency says they are rolling-back building standards to the 1997 Uniform Building Code, but will require Fire Sprinklers. The interesting thing about this is that the city and county both admitted that the infrastructure to supply the required water demand would need to be redesigned and upgraded. I am afraid the rebuilding process will go very slow, and people will be living in RV's for more than a year. 

Does the increase in framing lumber demand benefit the local lumbering industry or will the lumber come from Canada ?

I have been perusing this Arboristsite forum for a few years to pick up pointers on keeping my saws running, and now my hydraulic wood splitter. with success !

Hey Eric, your upper photo looks like the back side of Castle Crags.


----------



## Drptrch

Greaser007 said:


> Hi Randymac and Eric,
> I was speaking with a commercial construction superintendent the other day based in Elk Grove, and he said the rebuilding of Santa Rosa is going very Slow.
> His impression is that there is a lack of qualified tradesmen, and that somebody is going to have to reconsider the labor force requirement or it is not going to get any better with all of the residences lost to the fires currently in 2018.
> Here in Redding, California, we lost 1,100 homes to the Carr Fire, and I wish people luck to finding a residential designer available to prepare their home plans because they are already Busy. Also, the local agency says they are rolling-back building standards to the 1997 Uniform Building Code, but will require Fire Sprinklers. The interesting thing about this is that the city and county both admitted that the infrastructure to supply the required water demand would need to be redesigned and upgraded. I am afraid the rebuilding process will go very slow, and people will be living in RV's for more than a year.
> 
> Does the increase in framing lumber demand benefit the local lumbering industry or will the lumber come from Canada ?
> 
> I have been perusing this Arboristsite forum for a few years to pick up pointers on keeping my saws running, and now my hydraulic wood splitter. with success !
> 
> Hey Eric, your upper photo looks like the back side of Castle Crags.



Taken from East side of 5 above Simms and Soda Creek. 
Where the “Green Dot” is
The Crags are in upper left







Erik


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I'm going to try to make it to the NoCal GTG this year. Will need a spot for pitching my small tent. Hopefully, I won't get the flu. The change in time and weather about this time of year always screws me up.


----------



## tylerbeach3

tis the season for sickness. Unfortunately one of our founding fathers of the forest practices group here at the park is always sick for this gtg. Nuthin a little whiskey cant fix. Right unnamed-fpg-member?


----------



## madhatte

Look, if we've got saws, wood to cut, and a campfire to look forward to, I reckon we'll be alright. Keep an eye on those whiskey bottles, though, they're sneaky.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

tylerbeach3 said:


> tis the season for sickness. Unfortunately one of our founding fathers of the forest practices group here at the park is always sick for this gtg. Nuthin a little whiskey cant fix. Right unnamed-fpg-member?



Attitude adjustment only after the saws are put away.


----------



## RandyMac

You all might be seeing me this year, getting the old wagon's pre winter service done next week.


----------



## madhatte

Hell yeah man! I'll either caravan down or back up with you if you want.


----------



## RandyMac

Deal!


----------



## tylerbeach3

I look forward to meeting you mr. Mac!


----------



## Drptrch

@tylerbeach3, how ya lookin on Oak supplies 


Erik


----------



## tylerbeach3

Still loaded up. Thank for the reminder, this is the time of year i get it worse, ill get back on the technu regiment. How have you been? Can you make it over to the gtg erik? Weekend of the 10th


----------



## tylerbeach3

Pretty big for a manzanita huh guys? Thats half the tree! The half nearer the camera recently fell.


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> Still loaded up. Thank for the reminder, this is the time of year i get it worse, ill get back on the technu regiment. How have you been? Can you make it over to the gtg erik? Weekend of the 10th



Up on the Delta/Hirz Fires that we’re on I-5 doing medical out on the Hazard Falling and Repair areas. 
Would be fun, just depends on Fires 


Erik


----------



## RandyMac

Three weeks to go, will be watching the weather.


----------



## tylerbeach3

can we get a head count? its doesn't have to be exact and of course anyone can join last minute. I just want a ball park for food amounts, I will over estimate. 2dogs, can you do your usual tailgate safety stuff again this year? would you please add safe practices around chippers? ppe specific to chippers? I will have a chipper rented for the weekend and the new boss asked for a thorough tailgate emphasizing the dangers of chipper use.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> can we get a head count?


I'm looking forward to it. It will be nice to be able to rub against a tree without getting turning charcoal black.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yup, ive been felling burnt pines out at a friends property in franz vally little by little. My chaps not orange anymore. Need new air filters on most my saws now. It seems that charred bark dulls chain quickly too, am i right charlie?


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> that charred bark dulls chain quickly too,


Yeah, tho I often manage to find a rock before the charred bark can do its worst. Good thing I try to have at least 3 spare chains with me.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Well, you know bothe, being a campground its usually a nail, bolt or tent stake of yore. Extra chain...


----------



## RandyMac

Burnt timber kinda sucks.


----------



## Greaser007

Tyler,
That is a big Manzanita ! _ _ _ and the area of northwest Redding that got scorched by the Carr Fire looked like what you are climbing in.
There was no stopping the advance of the intense heat of that 20-foot tall Manzanita. Probably scared the Firefighters, because the engines looked pretty insignificant compared to the 100-foot (or higher) wall of flame.
Randy,
This years supply of firewood came from a burn. i'm now black. Last year, the wife and I burned bark the first month of the burn-season.

Earlier this year I went out to make a cut through a fork of a large round laying on the ground. I knocked off the duff and dirt, and Boom _ _ _ first tag with the saw was major sparks !! just under a pitch ball was an embedded Rock. Never fails, right out of the starting-gate too. _ _ where is that spare chain ?

I won't be making the Gathering, but just may have to set aside for next year.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Greaser, hope to see you next year, we would all like to here some logging stories from your past. After hazard tree removal at the gtg we all sit around the campfire and share knowledge and tell stories, sure you'd fit right in. We are a fun eclectic group of tree people.


----------



## Bob95065

What day are you guys plannng on getting to the park?


----------



## schmuck.k

Bob95065 said:


> What day are you guys plannng on getting to the park?


hey bob hope every thing is good. if i can swing it this year i hope to be down some time Friday and might half to leave sunday hopefully i can stay till monday will find out next week if i can make it.
kevin


----------



## tylerbeach3

Hope you can make it kevin! 
Bob, most show up Friday afternoon at some point.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Burnt timber kinda sucks.



Kinda?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Golgit, can you make it to the gtg? It would be great to see you!


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> Kinda?


Okay, it really and truly sucks, worse when it rains.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Okay, it really and truly sucks, worse when it rains.



Yeah, I'd forgotton about the rain. Black slime, falling down a lot, and boots that never quite dried out.


----------



## Gologit

tylerbeach3 said:


> Golgit, can you make it to the gtg? It would be great to see you!



Not this year but if things keep going the way they have been I should make it next year. Give everybody my best.


----------



## 2dogs

I should arrive around noon on Friday.


----------



## Bob95065

schmuck.k said:


> hey bob hope every thing is good. if i can swing it this year i hope to be down some time Friday and might half to leave sunday hopefully i can stay till monday will find out next week if i can make it.
> kevin



Things down here are good but super busy this year. I hope you can make it this year too.

Tyler, I'll be there by myself this year. I'll bring food for breakfast with me for everyone. I was thinking about coming up after work Thursday night but I'll probably drive up Friday morning.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I will do the usual hazard tree tour friday with whoever is here Friday afternoon. 33 trees total, some we may need to get creative with. One big dead fir snag on a slight slope, nate, launch it ten feet or futher and win the growlee again! Any climbers coming?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bob95065 said:


> Tyler, I'll be there by myself this year. I'll bring food for breakfast with me for everyone. I was thinking about coming up after work Thursday night but I'll probably drive up Friday morning.


Thursday night is fine with me, ill have the camping area ready by then.


----------



## tylerbeach3

tylerbeach3 said:


> One big dead fir snag on a slight slope, nate, launch it ten feet or futher and win the growlee again!


On second thought: this tree is so dead we may want to just cut and run. There are a bunch of large limbs overhead, less time at that trunk the better. I know you guys make smart and safe decisions. I wanted to add some inappropriate fun to a sketch tree.


----------



## RandyMac

just 'chair it for the noise of it


----------



## tylerbeach3

Good call. A line half way up the tree with tension toward fall target and a line at the top in opposite direction and higher tension to find out how fast madhatte can run?


----------



## RandyMac

If all goes as it should, I'll be there before dark on Fryday.
Planning on camping in the wagon, wouldn't turn down an inside bunk.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Should arrive about Friday noonish.


----------



## Eccentric

tylerbeach3 said:


> tis the season for sickness. Unfortunately one of our founding fathers of the forest practices group here at the park is always sick for this gtg. Nuthin a little whiskey cant fix. Right unnamed-fpg-member?




Yessir. Am a bit under the weather now. Hoping to shake it before Friday. If not.....I'll still be there (and sick for the 4th or 5th year in a row)....



madhatte said:


> Look, if we've got saws, wood to cut, and a campfire to look forward to, I reckon we'll be alright. Keep an eye on those whiskey bottles, though, they're sneaky.



And watch those Solo cups. In the hands of certain Washingtonians (those who's names rhyme with "Gate"), they have an alarming tendancy to spill good brown liquor...

Is Trevor making it down this year? I hope he is. Renting an RV again? If so, ya think there's room for RandyMac and myself to crash out and snore? If there's only room for one, of course give preference to RM.



Gologit said:


> Not this year but if things keep going the way they have been I should make it next year. Give everybody my best.



Hope we can see you next year Bob. Next time I head up to visit Randy I'd like to stop by and see you and C if that'd be OK. Will contact you off line...




tylerbeach3 said:


> I will do the usual hazard tree tour friday with whoever is here Friday afternoon. 33 trees total, some we may need to get creative with. One big dead fir snag on a slight slope, nate, launch it ten feet or futher and win the growlee again! Any climbers coming?



If Kevin can get T to come down, we will have a very experienced and enthusiastic climber. Kevin has been known to climb a bit as well...


----------



## Eccentric

I am still rarely receiving notifications of new posts in this thread. Gotta remember to keep a tab open with this thread so I can keep track of it. I was three pages behind just now....


----------



## madhatte

Eccentric said:


> Is Trevor making it down this year? I hope he is. Renting an RV again? If so, ya think there's room for RandyMac and myself to crash out and snore? If there's only room for one, of course give preference to RM.



Yes and yes and pfffff you know we'll make it work


----------



## Eccentric

Excellent. I can always count on you to deliver with some Forward Thinking.


----------



## madhatte

But of course!


----------



## ckelp

I should make it over for an hour or two
The boss has lots of work planned for me plus, I fell out of a generator on Friday and my back still hurts so I'm playing it by ear


----------



## madhatte

Hour or two?!? How am I gonna poke fun at you proper in so little time?


----------



## RandyMac

We can tape him to a chair, his better half will be understanding.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> We can tape him to a chair, his better half will be understanding.



Your methods... they are unconventional, yet effective. 

ALSO

anybody wants me to bring something one way or the other has about 24 hours to tell me so, or I don't have time to plan for any detours. Just got my RV sorted today, load offa my mind. It'a a biggun, which may or may not rule. It was the best price I could find.


----------



## RandyMac

Not stopping at Farleyville?


----------



## madhatte

maybe on the way back


----------



## schmuck.k

looks like i can make it. i will be down friday afternoon


----------



## madhatte

AW YEAH

Trevor and I will also be rolling in sometime Friday, if all goes well. The RV I rented this year is absurdly large, somehow that was the cheapest I could find, so we may have to get creative with parking. As always, we'll make it work.


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> I will do the usual hazard tree tour friday with whoever is here Friday afternoon. 33 trees total, some we may need to get creative with. One big dead fir snag on a slight slope, nate, launch it ten feet or futher and win the growlee again! Any climbers coming?



Ten feet?!? It was 12 last time, I freakin' got this!


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Ten feet?!? It was 12 last time, I freakin' got this!



Yessir. All you need is a picnic table to aim for.


----------



## RandyMac

I'm not much for asking for help, but things change.
Simply put, I shouldn't be driving, my mental state has lapses built in, along with some other annoying glitches.
I would love to attend and need the social contact, but will need to be picked up and dropped off.
I have gas $ and other things to contribute. I also promise not to kneecap prius owners at gas stops.


----------



## madhatte

If somebody can catch one way, I'll catch the other. Give me an idea in thje next 24 hrs so I can adjust plans accordingly.


----------



## RandyMac

I'll get ahold of Kevin or Fraser or...


----------



## madhatte

Yeah one way or another we'll make this happen. Of note: the space in this RV is allocated weird so what I'm gonna have to do is pick up a camp cot from wal mart to give a third person a place to sleep. Sadly, that means no fourth. Sorry Aaron! The layout in here is super weird. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

how about I bribe you into picking me up, I can hijack a ride back North, I am, after all a pirate.


----------



## Eccentric

madhatte said:


> Yeah one way or another we'll make this happen. Of note: the space in this RV is allocated weird so what I'm gonna have to do is pick up a camp cot from wal mart to give a third person a place to sleep. Sadly, that means no fourth. Sorry Aaron! The layout in here is super weird.



No worries Nate my man. Just take care of my brother Randy. I'll either tent it or sleep at home (depending on the nightly imbibedness level).



RandyMac said:


> how about I bribe you into picking me up, I can hijack a ride back North, I am, after all a pirate.
> View attachment 683864




We'll get you back home one way or another bro. I certainly wouldn't be adverse to making another drive north if none of our northern travelers can't take you back on their way home. Pie at the Palm Cafe.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Nate, we have cots here, dont buy one. Aaron, we can get creative, maybe a yurt is open or a cabin.


----------



## RandyMac

Kevin says he will pick me up on his way south, that end is covered.


----------



## madhatte

Well then! Looks like we got everything covered. We'll see you all in a couple of days!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

Heads up y'all: dry windy morning here. So far the red flag warning should be lifted by Friday morning but if it continues through the weekend we probably should not run saws. I know that would be a huge bummer. I hope the humidity rises and winds die down...


----------



## RandyMac

This country needs burned correctly, there is nothing else that will prevent little adventures like the Tubbs or Carr fires, etc....


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ash falling on us again right now. From small butte co 5000 acre fire.


----------



## madhatte

Freakin wild

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

Dry, warm and breezy way up here, went out for a quick ride by the ocean.


----------



## madhatte

Last report has that thing at 17k acres! It's doing a couple thousand an hour. That's really cooking. Won't be shocked if I-5 gets closed due to poor visibility.


EDIT: can't substantiate that, most sources say 8k acres


----------



## lightj12

Inundated with smoke down here; last report fire at 18K acres. Shooting to show up at Bothe Sat AM. Jeremy


----------



## RandyMac

[email protected], it is sure to moved some


----------



## tylerbeach3

Its growing. The smell of the smoke has changed a bit now. Started as leafy brush fire smell now it garbage/plasticy. Hope everyone stays safe over there!

Jeremy, good to hear you are coming, see you sat.


----------



## lightj12

Yes, looking forward to it; 180 mi to the SW and getting hammered


----------



## madhatte

Latest I can find 2030:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cn...rnia-camp-fire-hospital-evacuation/index.html

We're in I think Anderson tonight, should hit Boethe early afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## RandyMac

There was a bar in anderson called Big Linda's, the proprietress was exorbitantly busty.


----------



## Eccentric

Smoke and falling ash here again today. We're something like 200 miles from the fire. Crazy....


----------



## rocketnorton

sub


----------



## madhatte

Just south of Red Bluff







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

Still smokey but relative humidity has risen and the air is still, we should be good to go to get some work done this weekend. I look forward to seeing you all. Bad air quality from wildfire is nothing new to most of us but i do have some masks if anyone needs...


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> Just south of Red Bluff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



70,000 acres now........ 5% containment


----------



## madhatte

5 may as well be zero, those folks have their hands full.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ill be around. Picking up chipper at 4 from town. Spent more time than i thought moving the old bucket truck so there is a little prep left at our camp spot. Just fire wood, moving some stuff to make room. Anyone ariving if im not there make yourselves at home and i should be back soon. My cell707.266.4133.


----------



## Eccentric

Looks like I won't be there until tomorrow morning. Sorry folks. Too many things to do here before leaving, and I'm still really sick. Been outside working all day and the smoke and ash ain't helping any. 

Going to rest up this evening and megadose on some vitimin C. Will get there before 0800hrs. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Bob95065

I can't make it. I had some unexpected work travel come up this weekend. I'll see you next year. Sorry


----------



## madhatte

Dang yo, we'll miss you

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2dogs

The 2018 Napa GTG shall hereby be and in perpetuity be referred as the Year of the Walnut!

atpchas provided the GTG members and friends with a portion of his harvest of walnuts and cherry tomatoes for our pleasure. As walnuts are one of the foods most recommended by my doctor I took full advantage of the situation and ate my fill. schuck.k (Kevin) tried to keep up with me but fell short. The park provided us with FOUR MEALS! Thanks Tyler, Jess, and Jake.

Friday and Sunday we could not work due to Red Flag conditions. All weekend the skies were grey/red due to drift smoke from the Camp fire near Chico. Saturday however had humidity high enough so that we could run saws. (We had a compliment of fire tools close at hand, just in case). We watched Madhatte (Nate) instruct his brother Trevor in the fine art of snag falling. They are both still vertical. Kevin put his rigging skills to work pulling a tree away from a cluster of gas meters. lightj12 (Jeremy) cut down a large dying Madrone. That guy knows how to sharpen a chain, his saw was throwing BIG chips. I took down one small leaning Big Leaf Maple. Kevin, Nate and Charley(?) pulled down a little dead fir with a rope while I yelled and everyone laughed. Nate fell in a clump of poison oak. Yeah, he's allergic. Whenever a tree hit the ground a swarm of AS ants converged on it and made fire wood and slash in no time at all. There were a couple other trees we had to cancel on due to campers in the area. There will be a next time.

I especially enjoy the company at these events. Listening to Eccentric (Aaron) rattle of saw statistics is simply amazing. PasoRoblesJimmy had defense industry related stories that I could listen to all day. We had a member from Alabama show up! Greg (help me with your screen name please), was working on a line clearance crew for PG&E just a few miles away and spent Saturday with us. He is a true gentleman.

The highlight of my weekend was visiting with RandyMac. There is a man who has done more than the rest of us put together. Listening to his experiences it is surprising he didn't get himself killed fourty years ago. Like the saying goes, Beware the old man in a game where many men die young.

Until next year...


----------



## tylerbeach3

Excellent recap 2dogs! Thanks to all how came, fun weekend. I certainly missed those of you that could not make it. Next year.


----------



## atpchas

I'll echo 2dogs' appraisal of the company and the eats. 
It was neat to see entire trees dispatched in a matter of minutes with all willing hands pitching in.
Sorry I wasn't there to participate on Sunday but my lungs were telling me that I needed to stay indoors.
Looking forward to next year and praying that it won't be accompanied by more fires - 2 years in a row is more than enough.


----------



## madhatte

Just got home and the RV unloaded. Trevor and I had a blast, as always. Hauling Randy up the coast was a hoot, as well. Dude has a story around every corner of that old 101. I am only a little bummed that we had so little cutting opportunity as the hike cross-country from the mill back to camp was a highlight that wouldn't have happened had we been snaggin'. Thanks again to all and sundry for making this event so much fun!


----------



## madhatte

Oh, and I did manage to get a spot of the old poison-oak... in my ARM PIT! had to be from when I took a dive in a million twigs of the stuff. Oh well.


----------



## atpchas

madhatte said:


> Oh, and I did manage to get a spot of the old poison-oak... in my ARM PIT! had to be from when I took a dive in a million twigs of the stuff. Oh well.


Man, I am so glad that I am practically immune to PO. Sorry, I just had to rub it in (so to speak) - hope your rash is minor and dissipates quickly.


----------



## lightj12

Another thanks for the summary 2dogs; appreciated the guidance and wealth of knowledge of all attending. Had a great time as usual; Tyler certainly had the line up of trees for us. Big thanks to the park crew for feeding us and furnishing all the amenities; including Jake's burgers from Napalachia. Enjoyed all of it; good to have some down time to recharge, looking forward to next year.


----------



## RandyMac

I had the best vacation in years, I lack the words to express my gratitude to those who hauled my skinny ass to and from.
Kevin, you are a man amongst men, Nate and Bro Trevor put up with me for nearly 4 days. LOL. 
it was good to get out and I am better for it. It is a wonderful place, I could move into that old house and become a living exhibit.
GTGs attract some of the finest people on Earth, this was no exception, it is my sincere hope to see you all next time.


----------



## atpchas

Sad news. Although I hardly knew Sandy, the few times I met her she impressed me with her kindness and congeniality. My sympathies to the folks at Bothe and Bale Mill for your loss.


----------



## RandyMac

I met Sandy, a nice lady, she will be missed.

Ahem, someone older than me, called me an old man.


----------



## Bob95065

I am so sorry to hear of Sandy's passing. She treated us so well every year when we went to the park. She was a pleasure to work with and she will be missed. Jill and the boys were very sorry to hear the news as was I.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I thought a gloom picture of the mill was in order... 
Sandy will be very missed! She sure appreciated you all doing so much for the park! Fpg was really bruce and aarons brain-child but our gtg would certainly not have been possible without sandy. I know i wouldnt be here if it wasnt for her. This park has been hugely changed for the better because of her. She has left her mark on bothe and the bale mill. I really miss her! Those of you near and able to attend should come to the mill on dec 9 around 12. A potluck gathering and a short hike to one of her favorite redwood groves at bothe. 
Thanks again everyone for coming to the gtg. I believe we will be officially operating rls (mount saint helena), Sandy's old place, by next years gtg. Ive been working up there this week in preparation for a new water tank install. The redwood tank burned last oct. there is a ton of tree work to be done, hope y'all enjoyed the layed back gtg, next year we are putting your butts to work!


----------



## madhatte

Sandy was a class act. She will definitely be missed.


----------



## 2dogs

It hurt, reading of Sandy's death. She was a cheerful and bright person with such a positive outlook. She will be missed by many. I hope that we can carry on her vision for the parks.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I finally fell that fir down the hill form campsite 49. You remember the tree? There was actually a whole bunch of good wood left in it. It took 8 wedges to put it were we initially wanted it (toward creek). Didnt knock over many trees on the way down either. Fun fall! Wish you all could have seen it/helped me with it. Honestly, it took an hour with prep and rigging. My Face cut was a little off, a lot of pounding wedges and doubling up wedges after that. And, as usual, an audience to make me nervous.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I finally fell that fir down the hill form campsite 49. You remember the tree? There was actually a whole bunch of good wood left in it. It took 8 wedges to put it were we initially wanted it (toward creek). Didnt knock over many trees on the way down either. Fun fall! Wish you all could have seen it/helped me with it. Honestly, it took an hour with prep and rigging. My Face cut was a little off, a lot of pounding wedges and doubling up wedges after that. And, as usual, an audience to make me nervous.


----------



## madhatte

I hear you about the audience. I reckon it woulda gone way faster with the jack. How bad was the butt rot? That stuff is hard to predict without boring.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ill take pic later today. The wood at base was completely solid.


----------



## madhatte

Nice. That's a bit of good fortune.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Hey aaaaron. Hear about the new witchcraft coming down the pipes? Ms500i, fuel injected.


----------



## madhatte

I SAW THAT

Intriguing. Can't wait to get one in my hands.


----------



## RandyMac

OHVs are a fad.


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> It hurt, reading of Sandy's death. She was a cheerful and bright person with such a positive outlook. She will be missed by many. I hope that we can carry on her vision for the parks.



Same here.


----------



## madhatte

Bob, Bill, the rest of you nerds -- y'all know damn well that Sandy's vision for the parks is very much in alignment with each of ours, and that Tyler will weaponize the lot of us to make sure that it happens. High five and I'll see you at the next party. We still have work to do.


----------



## tylerbeach3

tylerbeach3 said:


> Ill take pic later today. The wood at base was completely solid.



Heresthe stump of the fir down hill side of our campground. maybe not completely solid but enough holding wood to safe fall. Obviously not the "stump shot" , i cut that off soon after the fall as too not reveal my lucky magic.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Weaponize.


madhatte said:


> Bob, Bill, the rest of you nerds -- y'all know damn well that Sandy's vision for the parks is very much in alignment with each of ours, and that Tyler will weaponize the lot of us to make sure that it happens. High five and I'll see you at the next party. We still have work to do.



Sandy wanted this park to be the best that it can be; fun and safe, we help with both every November.


----------



## madhatte

Yer got dang right we do!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

My first GTG this year at Bothe-Napa Valley Park was a great learning experience. It was a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Nice getting to know you jimmy.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Dates for 2019 gtg at Bothe are mid November 9 and 10. You are welcome to show up Friday before. Some hang out until vets day Monday.


----------



## 2dogs

I was just last night thinking of digging up this thread for this year's GTG. Count me in.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Will try to make this one


----------



## RandyMac

I'll lightly pencil in that date, I'm likely to be very buzy relocating 90 miles to the East to Fort Jones, it is 3 and a half hours away by road.


----------



## madhatte

Stickied!


----------



## BrocLuno

Larsen donated a Husqvarna 51, and I'm getting it in shape. We could auction it ... Or keep it and run it ...


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Noted on my calendar. May be pre-empted by family obligations or Veterans Day activities.


----------



## lightj12

Planning to be there; looking forward to it.


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler is the Sharp fire any worry?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

2dogs said:


> Tyler is the Sharp fire any worry?


That's in socal


----------



## atpchas

https://patch.com/california/sonomavalley/sharp-fire-near-sonoma-napa-county-fully-contained


----------



## singinwoodwackr

atpchas said:


> https://patch.com/california/sonomavalley/sharp-fire-near-sonoma-napa-county-fully-contained


Well, crap..
My search only came up with an old fire in socal...stupid internet...


----------



## madhatte

"The wildfire grew to four acres but was 100-percent contained as of 7 p.m. Tuesday."

"Eight-nine firefighters from Cal Fire, Calistoga City Fire Department, Santa Rosa City Fire Department and Sonoma County Fire Protection all responded to the blaze."

"Three air tankers, one helicopter and two dozers were utilized in containing the fire."

Holy cow! They are NOT messing around! That is serious firepower for 4 acres!


----------



## singinwoodwackr

madhatte said:


> "The wildfire grew to four acres but was 100-percent contained as of 7 p.m. Tuesday."
> 
> "Eight-nine firefighters from Cal Fire, Calistoga City Fire Department, Santa Rosa City Fire Department and Sonoma County Fire Protection all responded to the blaze."
> 
> "Three air tankers, one helicopter and two dozers were utilized in containing the fire."
> 
> Holy cow! They are NOT messing around! That is serious firepower for 4 acres!


Yea, perhaps they learned something from the paradise fire?
One guy makes the decision NOT to send a chopper water drop before daylight and...
Would hate to be that guy...


----------



## madhatte

Gun-shy? In the fire community? WHY I NEVER


----------



## Drptrch

singinwoodwackr said:


> Yea, perhaps they learned something from the paradise fire?
> One guy makes the decision NOT to send a chopper water drop before daylight and...
> Would hate to be that guy...



How about the NorCal fires that burned right thru there in ‘17. Number one fire until the Camp Fire 
Yeah they’re a little edgy 


Erik


----------



## RandyMac

Even slothful, negligent Oregon is hammering fires swiftly this year.


----------



## tylerbeach3

The sharp road fire was just a few miles from the property boundary. Saw the four tenders headed out at 4pm. I was listening to the scanner, they were calling in everyone by 5 then calling off the dozers and extra tenders by 530. They made quick work of that one. I was getting a little nervous for that first hour, the smoke came in quick the wind was slow but in our general direction. Luckily it was about 50% humidity, it could have been bad.
To my knowledge that area and south hasn’t seen a big burn since 1948, you can imagine the fuel, it looks a lot like Bothe State Park..... fuel.


----------



## madhatte

Plus it's been a relatively slow season so those resources aren't already stretched thin so they were available to call.


----------



## rocketnorton

like that hear so far...


----------



## Bob95065

Are we still on for the GTG? What projects are we going to tackle this year?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yes we are on. I want to remove a couple trees in the way and chip it all. It’ll be Veterans Day weekend and we might be busy so most of the work on road needs to be done on Sunday. There is a large pine over one of our historic structures that can be addressed on Saturday. Those who have them should bring Alaskan mills. I have a bunch of redwood (unfortunately short length) that we can slab. We can always get back to veg management near the water tanks too.


----------



## Bob95065

I plan on driving up Friday morning.

How are y doing up there with all the fires. Eccentric, how are you?


----------



## madhatte

Structure protection and milling? Sounds like a party!


----------



## Drptrch

Come to the Geysers now, plenty to cut




Oaks crashing down all nite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madhatte

Got my red bag packed and ready, everything's clean because our season is already over.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Drptrch said:


> Come to the Geysers now, plenty to cut
> 
> 
> 
> Oaks crashing down all nite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay safe Eric


----------



## Drptrch

madhatte said:


> Got my red bag packed and ready, everything's clean because our season is already over.



The wind is on now !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac

Eccentric lives in Wyoming now fighting off frostbite.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Kincade fire containment estimated 2nd week of Nov. If it keeps on current track we may not be allowed in that area.
I'm still planning on making it but everything if pretty fluid up there.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Last year was red flag the whole weekend gtg. Pray for some rain. Gtg still on though.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I hope the air quality is better than it was last year.


----------



## madhatte

That fire map from yesterday is ominous. You guys are just outside of the AOR of that command.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Area of responsibility?


----------



## madhatte

Yes. I haven't seen an updated map but it looks from yesterday's like it wouldn't take much to trigger a restructuring of division boundaries and put things right in your backyard.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Winds just shifted from Eastward to south...but so far no high speeds. That will change after midnight 

A decent map
https://mappingsupport.com/p2/gissu...2/special_maps/disaster/USA_wildland_fire.txt


----------



## madhatte

singinwoodwackr said:


> A decent map
> https://mappingsupport.com/p2/gissu...2/special_maps/disaster/USA_wildland_fire.txt



That map actually shows the piles we're burning out near Yelm! Best resolution MODIS imagery I've seen yet, as those piles are only maybe 20 x 20 and only a dozen or so are burning right now.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Map shows a much small fire footprint than yesterday. With the resources they have up there I'd bet they will have full containment by this weekend.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

No rain forecast for the foreseeable future.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Probably not going to make it. My back has kept me down for a week now. Gonna see doc next week.
I've never had muscle spasm issues last this long so this may actually be spine related...crap...


----------



## tylerbeach3

Let’s get a head count. I’ll get food for a few meals as normal. We have some technical fun trees to remove. 2 out of three of the bigger ones have valuable targets. Rigging practice!! See you this weekend


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I’m still a maybe. My back is finally getting better after a week+ but it will be a few more days before I’ll know.


----------



## Bob95065

I am driving up a Friday, going home Sunday afternoon or Monday.


----------



## Bob95065

I forgot to say let me know if I should bring anything. I'll bring food for breakfast, anything else?


----------



## atpchas

I'll be there - looking forward to the projects you have lined up.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Excellent guys! There is a marathon on sat but that shouldn’t get in the way too much. An oak, or half an oak fell in the native plant garden. I’d like to remove the whole tree and chip it. Working on getting the chipper right now.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Not going to be able to make it. Have been feeling bad with no energy since the cold weather hit.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Not going to be able to make it. Have been feeling bad with no energy since the cold weather hit.


Well, that sucks. It would have been a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## lightj12

I'll be there. Let me know how I can help out with food, etc. Looks like friday PM. 
Jeremy


----------



## tylerbeach3

See you tomorrow. Jess is picking up some lunch stuff for sat afternoon. And burgers for sat night. Sunday chili.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Anything else I’m sure we will eat too! Should be about 10 or less people I think


----------



## Bob95065

I had a lot of end play in the right tie rod on my truck. I replaced it and have to get a wheel alignment. I have an appointment at noon. I'll be up there around 4 tomorrow. I plan on picking up food for breakfast that I'll contribute. In years past everyone brought something that we cooked in the morning. Is there anything else I can bring to help?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Think we should be good bob, see you tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Drptrch

Final map for Kincade Fire 

https://app.box.com/embed/s/0bzlphu...?showItemFeedActions=true&showParentPath=true
Tendered in Div’s M, H, P, F & D 

This was the evacuation zone map.
7 of 10 input simulation maps produced this model 

https://app.box.com/embed/s/0bzlphu...?showItemFeedActions=true&showParentPath=true
My house and family are the red mark just below Sebastopol. 
Anxious but all good for them while I was out 


Have FUN and be safe ... Tyler watch for the P. Oak !!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I should be there late Saturday morning. My back is still iffy so I won't be of much use work wise 
I can bring some gear...saws, rigging, Peavy, etc

I had planned on staying the weekend but am not sure if I can i load up too much into my truck 
I'll know more tomorrow as I've been improving daily.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Weather forecast for St Helena looks good. Morning fog and 55% Relative Humidity. Slim chance of Red Flag Condition.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Not going to be able to make it. Have been feeling bad with no energy since the cold weather hit.



Also slow recovery from a broken femur with a rod and screws in my left leg. Happened end of January when I missed the bottom step when descending a step ladder.


----------



## Gologit

Sounds like another good time in store for you guys.. Any word from 2Dogs or RandyMac?


----------



## RandyMac

Howdy Bob.
I'm buzy settling in at the new place, but Nate and Trevor stopped by on the way by. I'm in Fort Jones now.


----------



## Drptrch

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Also slow recovery from a broken femur with a rod and screws in my left leg. Happened end of January when I missed the bottom step when descending a step ladder.



Bummer. Healthy recovery to ya 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Forgot about the insane traffic on 29...sheesh


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Howdy Bob.
> I'm buzy settling in at the new place, but Nate and Trevor stopped by on the way by. I'm in Fort Jones now.
> View attachment 771480
> View attachment 771481



That's a good place to be. I always liked that part of the state. Where did Aron wind up?


----------



## RandyMac

Aaron moved to Frozen Blowhole, Wyoming.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Aaron moved to Frozen Blowhole, Wyoming.



People actually move to Wyoming voluntarily? I spent a couple of weeks in GreyBull a few years back. Not much timber.


----------



## tylerbeach3

We had a blast! Let’s get more people out here next year.


----------



## Drptrch

Late fire season and weather killing it for me, glad all went well 

But got to do some Rx understory burning
Out on the West Marin coast between Wind events and Red Flag weather













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singinwoodwackr

It was great to meet some of the gang...been several years since I’ve had a chance to get to this and had a bad back so couldn’t be of much help this time.


----------



## tylerbeach3

singinwoodwackr said:


> It was great to meet some of the gang...been several years since I’ve had a chance to get to this and had a bad back so couldn’t be of much help this time.


Thanks for showing up!


----------



## tylerbeach3

Drptrch said:


> Late fire season and weather killing it for me, glad all went well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s always next year, maybe PG&E will give us a skip year from large wildfire,


----------



## lightj12

Thanks for setting us up Tyler. Had a great time as usual.


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> There’s always next year, maybe PG&E will give us a skip year from large wildfire,



Always tryin’ !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbrick

Looks like I am a little late for this year but I am interested in joining the next get together.


----------



## Dave86

Eccentric said:


> Bruce knows far more about the park than I do. Don't know if there's any OG left. There are OG stumps. Currently, it's mostly Oaks, Madrones, Doug Firs, with a mix of others. We cut up a good sized root pulled maple there a couple months ago.
> 
> I have a length of Disston 3/4" pitch chisel chain that was found in the park long ago. It's quite rusty. Going to carefully clean it. Looks like it was sharp, with lots of life left in it when it was discarded. Matches this Acres listing. Would be FANTASTIC if someone can bring a running DA211A to demonstrate (and be filmed) in the park.
> 
> Chain Saw Chain


Interesting. I have a Mall 6 and a Titan E that need chains. 3/4 by 074.


----------



## madhatte

Bumping this thread because it's that time of year again -- it's a different kind of GTG this time because of hazards created by the fire that just rolled through, and COVID precautions. PM me for info, I'll get you steered in the right direction. Rest assured we're gonna be doing some interesting cutting.


----------



## atpchas

madhatte said:


> Bumping this thread because it's that time of year again -- it's a different kind of GTG this time because of hazards created by the fire that just rolled through, and COVID precautions. PM me for info, I'll get you steered in the right direction. Rest assured we're gonna be doing some interesting cutting.


Have you heard from Tyler? I've been trying to find out how he is doing. I gather the flames made it to the park but the major structures were protected. I doubt the yurts fared so well if the fire made it to their "neighborhood." 
If the park was hit anything like the Preserve in 2017, there are enough hazard trees to keep several GTG crews busy for far more than one weekend.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Ok cool! I’m back on AS! It’s been awhile.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Ok cool! I’m back on AS! It’s been awhile.


Sounds like you made it through safe and sound - I certainly hope so. What are the conditions at the park? I heard the buildings were saved but don't know it for a fact and haven't heard anything about the rest of the park. What about the Grist Mill? Give a shout if you want an extra pair of hands at any point. It's the rare day that I can't pop up there.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

madhatte said:


> Bumping this thread because it's that time of year again -- it's a different kind of GTG this time because of hazards created by the fire that just rolled through, and COVID precautions. PM me for info, I'll get you steered in the right direction. Rest assured we're gonna be doing some interesting cutting.


How bad a hit did the park take?  Looked pretty bad on the fire maps.


----------



## ckelp

not too bad, the entrance of the park got hit a bit, i just drove by about noon today.
the east side of the valley got hit the hardest


----------



## madhatte

Evidently it's pretty hairy up in the hills but the buildings all made it.


----------



## Drptrch

tylerbeach3 said:


> Ok cool! I’m back on AS! It’s been awhile.



Maybe all the P-Oak was burned up this time )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atpchas

Drptrch said:


> Maybe all the P-Oak was burned up this time )


Sadly, even if it did all burn, the reduced canopy will likely result in a taller, more obnoxious, "crop." That's what we're seeing at the Preserve. Discouraging, to say the least. My sympathies to the hyper-sensitive folks out there.


----------



## atpchas

Here's a link to an article in today's Napa Valley Register regarding impact of Glass Fire on Bothe.








Glass Fire takes a toll on parks in the upper Napa Valley


Here's a list of the parks that are closed due to damage from the Glass Fire.




napavalleyregister.com





If the link doesn't work for you or you can't abide all the ads, here is some really good news:


----------



## Eccentric

Looking to make the trek for this year's GTG, weather and 'pandemic' (and other 2020 craziness) permitting. 

Really regretting missing last years activities. Was finishing up moving from Ca to Wy and settling in at the time.


----------



## madhatte

Hell yeah! Ain't the same without your encyclopedic knowledge!


----------



## Eccentric

Thanks Nate!

I've greatly missed you folks and the park. Looking forward to seeing both again.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

So we are looking at the weekend of Nov 13, 14, and 15, 2020?


----------



## Eccentric

Yes


----------



## keepreal

BrocLuno said:


> We have been able to get the Ranger at Bothe-Napa Valley Park to give us a weekend for a possible GTG. We are the Park Forest Practices Group (volunteers) and we have the first weekend in November -> 3 & 4, 2012.
> 
> The Park has 50 camp sites, 4 walk-in sites (short walk), 40 or so that will accommodate a small to medium motor home or trailer, some overflow camping in Day Use that will accommodate bigger motor homes, a group camp area, and day use pic-nic areas (where we will have our activities).
> 
> We need to start organizing this, so if there are folks who are interested attending; please contact Eccentric, CKelp, or me and we'll start to assemble the agenda. The Park will be off the commercial reservation system by then, so we'll be coordinating reservations with staff. We need lead time.
> 
> We'd sure like to get some of the Nor-Cal loggers who worked the Redwoods and big Doug Firs before logging went bust in Cali. Since this is the first GTG held here, we'll have to work out the wrinkles this time and make plans for next year based on who shows and what you'all want to do?
> 
> We're hoping this is the First Annual Bothe GTG ... Chime in if you want to attend


If you need some chainsaw parts,you can check on ***********.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Hopefully, the Red Flag warning won't prevent us from removing hazard trees with our chainsaws.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Hopefully, the Red Flag warning won't prevent us from removing hazard trees with our chainsaws.


Is not a problem on the creek fire...just got back from 3 days at Edison Lk.


----------



## madhatte

We'll pay attention to red flag warnings as they come up and expire. It's nothing new.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Roll call time from the as friends. Who’s coming? Do you have Facebook? We are ordering shirts. Attach Facebook name if you have it and madhatte or I will invite you to gtg group. Message me with questions


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Roll call time from the as friends. Who’s coming? Do you have Facebook? We are ordering shirts. Attach Facebook name if you have it and madhatte or I will invite you to gtg group. Message me with questions


I plan to be there. I think I have a FB account (as Charles Schwing) but use it rarely.


----------



## lightj12

I will be there (Jeremy Light). Looking forward to it.


----------



## madhatte

Can't wait to see everybody!


----------



## 2dogs

Of course I'll be there.


----------



## tylerbeach3

atpchas said:


> I plan to be there. I think I have a FB account (as Charles Schwing) but use it rarely.


Good, it’ll be nice to see ya


----------



## tylerbeach3

lightj12 said:


> I will be there (Jeremy Light). Looking forward to it.


Excellent


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

tylerbeach3 said:


> Roll call time from the as friends. Who’s coming? Do you have Facebook? We are ordering shirts. Attach Facebook name if you have it and madhatte or I will invite you to gtg group. Message me with questions



Planning to arrive Friday. James Baker on FB.


----------



## Eccentric

I'll be there unless we get a blizzard somewhere between here and there come Monday. Not in the forecasts.


----------



## atpchas

Eccentric said:


> I'll be there unless we get a blizzard somewhere between here and there come Monday. Not in the forecasts.


Look forward to seeing you, first time in too long.Have a safe trip!


----------



## Eccentric

atpchas said:


> Look forward to seeing you, first time in too long.Have a safe trip!



Thanks Charlie. Looking forward to seeing you too.


----------



## 2dogs

I have decided to come up Thursday morning.


----------



## madhatte

Trevor and I will get there late Wednesday or early Thursday.


----------



## Eccentric

I'm aiming to arrive Thursday afternoon.


----------



## lightj12

Looks like Friday afternoon for me; busy at work.


----------



## Bob95065

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.

FB name Bob Elliott in Felton, CA. I'm already on the list.


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler what seed zone or zones is the park where the fire occurred?


----------



## 2dogs

Looks like rain and wind in the forecast.


----------



## madhatte

Wind worries me an awful lot more than the rain.


----------



## 2dogs

Can we determine the dates for this year's GTG. I have to coordinate picking up seedlings and arranging for planters. The longer the lead time the better it is for me.
BTW I will try to post pics of the damage caused by the windstorm of a few weeks ago. 
Yesterday I got my truck stuck and brought the excavator in to pull me out. I promptly got it stuck. It was a long day.


----------



## 2dogs

In the Santa Cruz mountains after the CZU lightning complex from August 2020 a huge amount of redwoods were inside the burn scar. These are, with few exceptions, second growth trees or younger. While at first glance there appears to be no damage to the redwoods, there is indeed damage that is showing up now. Since these trees are (mostly) clones of the mother tree, aka fairy rings, their root system is shallow. Much shallower than the mother trees. It is these shallow roots that suffered damage during the fire. Now we are experiencing massive die back, browning, stress, or whatever you want to call it. 

Tyler you might want to look at your forest where fire burn in and around the fairy rings. (Not all trees in a fairy ring are from the center mother tree, some may be root sprouts from other trees.) Let me know if you want me to come there and walk around too.


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> In the Santa Cruz mountains after the CZU lightning complex from August 2020 a huge amount of redwoods were inside the burn scar. These are, with few exceptions, second growth trees or younger. While at first glance there appears to be no damage to the redwoods, there is indeed damage that is showing up now. Since these trees are (mostly) clones of the mother tree, aka fairy rings, their root system is shallow. Much shallower than the mother trees. It is these shallow roots that suffered damage during the fire. Now we are experiencing massive die back, browning, stress, or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Tyler you might want to look at your forest where fire burn in and around the fairy rings. (Not all trees in a fairy ring are from the center mother tree, some may be root sprouts from other trees.) Let me know if you want me to come there and walk around too.


I d love you to come up and learn me some more tree stuff, always and anytime. It’s pretty confusing forest right now. The redwoods with growth all up the trunk are dropping, the all brown ones are still up, mostly. Probably water weight or something is a factor. There hot to medium to cold zones in this burn, I’m still wrapping my head around it all. Sure is nice to see the understory growth now. That’s not happening everywhere yet. As far as gtg dates for 2021, let’s do 2nd weekend again. As far as seedlings (are you talking about bringing some here?) we might not have permission to replant anything. Parks are pretty strict about that. I’d have to fill out 1000000000 pages of paper work and have overpaid undereducated “scientists “ approval.


----------



## madhatte

I reckon it'll take a couple of years for everything to settle into its post-fire condition. Gonna be very interesting to see the structure of the forest change over time.


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler did you see the fb post re Cal Fire blocking two private SEATs from flying? They were to be paid by a growers' association.

Down here Allstate has been notifying clients that they will be sending in private forces during fires to spray Thermogel or some other retardant on their houses.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Yes. I have read about the “fire bosses” scooper planes. Calfire thinks the planes would be in the way and helicopters are more effective. The Napa county supervisors have declined the 1.5 million donation. Not sure how I feel about this. As far as private fire companies deployed by insurance agencies; they did get in the way last year. In fact one company set a backfire without communicating with IC and it jumped to areas that would likely not have burned during the Glass fire.


----------



## madhatte

The competing issues of budgeting and command/control are always going to keep things weird. I can absolutely see how they'd refuse a tool outside of standard procedure, and of course I also know better than to let resources go because you can't call them back later. Glad I wasn't the one making that decision.


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> The competing issues of budgeting and command/control are always going to keep things weird. I can absolutely see how they'd refuse a tool outside of standard procedure, and of course I also know better than to let resources go because you can't call them back later. Glad I wasn't the one making that decision.


It must have been a tough one, I see both sides too but selfishly wanted the scooper planes here, they had promised to stay in the county. Again, selfish, but the LNU and Glass fires would have been handled differently had Calfire air support not be spread so thin across the state.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Love to hear your thoughts on the 747 global super tanker. USFS , rumor has it, has grounded it for the year. What is going on?


----------



## madhatte

Near as I can tell, this one is VERY much still in the air. I doubt it'll be grounded long. It's a matter of cash, as usual. We'll see how the pressures work out.


----------



## Drptrch

From Wildfireintel










Napa County - quick response planes (LNU)


Interesting idea of two quick attack SEATS for IA at Napa County airport. The cost to rent the service from a private company for six months is $1.5 million. Napa Growers/Vintners for Responsible Agriculture is offering to pay and would fundraise if and when some issues are worked out with Cal...




forums.wildfireintel.org






Sent from my iPhone using see


----------



## madhatte

And then right at the end of the article is this zinger, as always:


> _The question is how this privately funded venture might fit in with Cal Fire’s firefighting efforts. The answer could determine if the Fire Boss idea gets off the ground._


----------



## 2dogs

ONE OF OUR OWN IS INJURED AND SUFFERING!

Bob Elliot suffered an injury that most don't recover from. He was walking above a hot spring when the ground collapsed underneath him and dropped him into 180 degree water. He survived but suffered second and third degree burns! His recovery will be slow, many skin grafts needed, but his attitude is GREAT. His wife Jill and Bob are posting to his facebook page. Please take a look at it if you can. 

As all of us in the FPG know Bob is a great guy. This horrible injury pulls at my heart strings.


----------



## tylerbeach3

He’s taking it well but the road to recovery will be a long one. Thanks for updating the crew bill!


----------



## lightj12

Very sorry to hear this; he's a great guy.


----------



## madhatte

I've been following the story. I was actually just a couple of miles from where it happened a couple of days later. Coincidence is weird! His attitude is great.


----------



## Eccentric

That's terrible. Bob's a great guy and I hope he has a full recovery.


----------



## atpchas

GTG attendees will recognize a few names in this article from today's Napa Valley Register, like much-missed Ranger Sandy and our "boss," Tyler.








Napa Valley's 175-year old Bale Grist Mill is 'jewel in the crown'


Built in 1846, the restoration of Bale Grist Mill was feted July 10 by dignitaries and the local community. It will also earn a place in the Congressional Record.




napavalleyregister.com





Be sure to click through all the pictures.


----------



## madhatte

Good article!


----------



## tylerbeach3

The article is good. As most news paper articles, it’s not super accurate. The flume did not collapse. A water wheel arm shattered. But it’s ok. Also I was misquoted. That’s ok too. Any publicity is good. Thanks for sharing Charlie!


----------



## 2dogs

Tyler as a former state certified Public Information Officer, PIO, I can understand your frustration regarding being misquoted. I remember speaking with a local newspaper reporter regarding a structure fire we had. We talked at length about our LADDER TRUCK and what it is and what it does. He even asked how much our LADDER TRUCK cost. The next day I was quoted as saying the fire department sent its CRANE to help reach the upper floors and how it could hoist heavy objects. Ugh.


----------



## 2dogs

BTW Tyler I have been involved in helping to determine why our redwoods are turning brown. There are many educated guesses but nobody knows the exact cause. My eighth grade education says several factors are coming together to effect our trees. 

More to follow.


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> Tyler as a former state certified Public Information Officer, PIO, I can understand your frustration regarding being misquoted. I remember speaking with a local newspaper reporter regarding a structure fire we had. We talked at length about our LADDER TRUCK and what it is and what it does. He even asked how much our LADDER TRUCK cost. The next day I was quoted as saying the fire department sent its CRANE to help reach the upper floors and how it could hoist heavy objects. Ugh.


Haha!


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> BTW Tyler I have been involved in helping to determine why our redwoods are turning brown. There are many educated guesses but nobody knows the exact cause. My eighth grade education says several factors are coming together to effect our trees.
> 
> More to follow.


Following.


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> BTW Tyler I have been involved in helping to determine why our redwoods are turning brown.


If it's anything like the Western Redcedar decline we've been seeing up here (Redwoods are in the same plant family, Cupressaceae), it's almost certainly a result of prolonged drought stress. Does it start from the top down via progressively thinning crown?


----------



## 2dogs

It does start from the top down but the state pathologist does not believe it is strictly drought stress but a combination of drought, sun scald, wildfire smoke, general air pollution and maybe even aircraft dumping fuel prior to approach. I will try to keep you informed.


----------



## tylerbeach3

2dogs said:


> It does start from the top down but the state pathologist does not believe it is strictly drought stress but a combination of drought, sun scald, wildfire smoke, general air pollution and maybe even aircraft dumping fuel prior to approach. I will try to keep you informed.


All those factors point right at climate change. Except maybe the aircraft fuel, unless you are talking about firefighting aircraft specifically. Which would also be in the climate change category. Are we going to see redwoods “migrate” north to cooler wetter conditions?


----------



## madhatte

Jet fuel? Interesting. I know about branch flagging in pines due to air pollution from exhaust near roads (very visible in CA above 3000 ft elevation) but have not heard of jet fuel as an agent of tree decline. Will do a lit search and see what I find.


----------



## 2dogs

We are 90 days out so it is time to start packing. Recently I was given several Stihl bike handle weed whackers in various conditions. I salvaged a couple and still have more to go. Is anyone interested in these at no charge?

I also have a perfect FS180 with a clearing blade and stop and two perfect FS250s. Any interest in buying these?


----------



## atpchas

2dogs said:


> We are 90 days out so it is time to start packing. Recently I was given several Stihl bike handle weed whackers in various conditions. I salvaged a couple and still have more to go. Is anyone interested in these at no charge?
> 
> I also have a perfect FS180 with a clearing blade and stop and two perfect FS250s. Any interest in buying these?


Bill, the non-runners are right up my alley. Fixing them up will keep me out of trouble. I'll take whatever comes my way - thanks!


----------



## 2dogs

atpchas said:


> Bill, the non-runners are right up my alley. Fixing them up will keep me out of trouble. I'll take whatever comes my way - thanks!


They are yours.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I have an unstartable fs250 as well. Yours if you want Charlie, or I’ll pay you to fix.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> I have an unstartable fs250 as well. Yours if you want Charlie, or I’ll pay you to fix.


I'd be happy to have a go at it. My policy is you pay for any parts needed. Anything more than that is a tip and a bottle of inexpensive red wine is preferred over $.
How quickly do you need it? Can it wait until the GTG? Or do you want to bring it down here and get a tour of the Preserve? Your call.


----------



## tylerbeach3

So it’s getting near fall. FPG GTG is around the corner. November 6-7 weekend of are the tentative dates. Please let me know if you can make it. I’ll be meeting with papa Broc Luno soon to hash out details on work load. It’s not a hazard tree removal year so it might be more fun cutting, milling, possibly an ax throw competition, maybe some climbing. Any ideas for fun stations are welcome. Saw shop is available to any who need to work on stuff. We will be in the horse stables again (regular spot). Pending the new Covid regulations food may or may not be provided but I think I can safely work around that. Be prepared to feed yourself just in case. Also pending weather, campfires will most likely be prohibited. Pray for rain. If it’s storming and wet lets build a nice scandahoovion candle. Can you tell I’ve been to farleyville yet? I’ll reach out to our Oregon friends , they would be a nice addition to the crew. Can’t wait to see you friends.


----------



## tylerbeach3

atpchas said:


> I'd be happy to have a go at it. My policy is you pay for any parts needed. Anything more than that is a tip and a bottle of inexpensive red wine is preferred over $.
> How quickly do you need it? Can it wait until the GTG? Or do you want to bring it down here and get a tour of the Preserve? Your call.


Tour of the preserve?!? Yes! No rush on the repair of the fs250, it’s been in the corner of the shop for a long time. We have a few others. I do like that old whip. I’d love to come down to Taylor soon…


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> ... Please let me know if you can make it. ...



The only thing that would keep me away is if I'm not recovered from the hip surgery I hope to get soon.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> Tour of the preserve?!? Yes! No rush on the repair of the fs250, it’s been in the corner of the shop for a long time. We have a few others. I do like that old whip. I’d love to come down to Taylor soon…


PM sent.


----------



## 2dogs

tylerbeach3 said:


> I have an unstartable fs250 as well. Yours if you want Charlie, or I’ll pay you to fix.


Unfortunately Stihl no longer supports the FS 250. If the p&c are good it is likely a coil or carb issue. The coil is about $60.00, I may have one. Carb kits are cheap. I would recommend not buying Chinese on these two parts as they generally junk. As always dump the old fuel, change the filter and add some canned mix or regular mix with some Mechanic in a Bottle (helps to soften the rubber carb internals), change the plug and check for spark. If you use M in a B then let it sit overnight in the carb and flush. (I will bring a box of parts).

In my opinion the FS 250 is a great machine. I have two running plus a box of parts that was my first one (bought new). I recently purchased a Stihl 40-4 line head. It uses heavy short lines that are inserted from the outside and just pulled through when they are worn down. Love it.


----------



## atpchas

2dogs said:


> Unfortunately Stihl no longer supports the FS 250. If the p&c are good it is likely a coil or carb issue. The coil is about $60.00, I may have one. Carb kits are cheap. I would recommend not buying Chinese on these two parts as they generally junk. As always dump the old fuel, change the filter and add some canned mix or regular mix with some Mechanic in a Bottle (helps to soften the rubber carb internals), change the plug and check for spark. If you use M in a B then let it sit overnight in the carb and flush. (I will bring a box of parts).
> 
> In my opinion the FS 250 is a great machine. I have two running plus a box of parts that was my first one (bought new). I recently purchased a Stihl 40-4 line head. It uses heavy short lines that are inserted from the outside and just pulled through when they are worn down. Love it.


Agree on the 250. Except for a couple conveniences (recessed choke knob, ready to start kill switch), I much prefer it to the 240 that replaced it. I want to try one of the fixed string heads. My overwhelming favorite regular string head is the Shindaiwa (Echo?) SpeedFeed 450.


----------



## 2dogs

I have the Echo head on a couple trimmers that work in lighter grass, they are great, love the refill method. The Stihl 40-4 is a big heavy head designed for heavier vegetation.

The camp ranger was weed whacking some light grass when he crossed over a yellow jacket nest. He was stung 14 times and was is moderate pain. The next morning after waking up he was happy and hungry. Two hours later I called 911 to have him transported to the hospital. They gave him steroids that really helped him recover.


----------



## atpchas

2dogs said:


> I have the Echo head on a couple trimmers that work in lighter grass, they are great, love the refill method. The Stihl 40-4 is a big heavy head designed for heavier vegetation.
> 
> The camp ranger was weed whacking some light grass when he crossed over a yellow jacket nest. He was stung 14 times and was is moderate pain. The next morning after waking up he was happy and hungry. Two hours later I called 911 to have him transported to the hospital. They gave him steroids that really helped him recover.


We run .130 line which does fine until we get to hardened berry vines and some of the tougher shrubby stuff. If approached slowly, one can "eat" through them but it's all too easy to wrap the line and sometimes pop the head open.

My sympathies to the ranger. Luckily, I've never been stung that many times at once. I'll tempt fate by saying we've been spectacularly fortunate this year - no yellow jacket encounters yet. Fingers crossed I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## Bob95065

I have the weekend of November 6th on the calendar. I plan on being there Thursday afternoon or a Friday morning. Please post a list of tasks so we can pack tools for the jobs. For instance one year we cut low shrubs near the water tank with chainsaws. I have a gas hedge trimmer that would have been perfect for that job and didn't have it with me.

I have a mill that a neighbor gave me last winter that I'll bring. It's brand new and I think the park is a perfect place to break it in. 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone in November. Thanks for organizing this great event!


----------



## Bob95065

Have you guys seen this: 








Stop California's Portable Generator Ban!


Let the Governor know that you are against the portable generator ban and support an exemption for portable generators in AB 1346.



www.staypoweredcalifornia.org




Bill under consideration: https://www.staypoweredcalifornia.org/assets/pdf/Assembly_Bill_1346_Berman.pdf

Key quotes: 
DIGEST: Requires the Air Resources Board (ARB) to adopt regulations to prohibit emissions from new “small off-road engines” (SORE)—such as those in lawn care equipment or portable generators—to apply to engines produced on or after January 1, 2024, or as soon as ARB determines is feasible, whichever is later. 

Stating that SORE uses include, but are not limited to, applications such as lawn mowers, weed trimmers, chain saws, golf carts, specialty vehicles, generators, and pumps;

What this bill does is mandate no new exhaust emissions credits for 2024 and then it prohibit sales of new small engines after 1/1/28.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

They are going after any and all small engines.
we moved to Idaho…no issues here


----------



## RedFir Down

singinwoodwackr said:


> we moved to Idaho


What part?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RedFir Down said:


> What part?


Star


----------



## RedFir Down

singinwoodwackr said:


> Star


I'm sorry. That part is getting way over ran, not sure why you moved from CA.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RedFir Down said:


> I'm sorry. That part is getting way over ran, not sure why you moved from CA.


Could no longer stand the commie politics.


----------



## RedFir Down

singinwoodwackr said:


> Could no longer stand the commie politics.


Thats what they all say. How did you find Star ID?


----------



## singinwoodwackr

RedFir Down said:


> Thats what they all say. How did you find Star ID?


So, don’t think so? Perhaps you need to educate yourself.
have friends in the Boise valley. Spent a week looking at properties in a 100 mile radius last Aug. found what we were looking for here…love it. People are normal here. Hell, people were normal here last year, lol.
a full breath of fresh air. Could you wait to move to a free state. Cali can drop into the pacific for all I care now…done with the bovine excrement.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

2dogs said:


> I have the Echo head on a couple trimmers that work in lighter grass, they are great, love the refill method. The Stihl 40-4 is a big heavy head designed for heavier vegetation.
> 
> The camp ranger was weed whacking some light grass when he crossed over a yellow jacket nest. He was stung 14 times and was is moderate pain. The next morning after waking up he was happy and hungry. Two hours later I called 911 to have him transported to the hospital. They gave him steroids that really helped him recover.


The fumes from 1/2 liter of liquid campstove fuel poured into yellowjackets' underground nest will smother them.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

tylerbeach3 said:


> So it’s getting near fall. FPG GTG is around the corner. November 6-7 weekend of are the tentative dates.  Please let me know if you can make it. I’ll be meeting with papa Broc Luno soon to hash out details on work load. It’s not a hazard tree removal year so it might be more fun cutting, milling, possibly an ax throw competition, maybe some climbing. Any ideas for fun stations are welcome. Saw shop is available to any who need to work on stuff. We will be in the horse stables again (regular spot). Pending the new Covid regulations food may or may not be provided but I think I can safely work around that. Be prepared to feed yourself just in case. Also pending weather, campfires will most likely be prohibited. Pray for rain. If it’s storming and wet lets build a nice scandahoovion candle. Can you tell I’ve been to farleyville yet? I’ll reach out to our Oregon friends , they would be a nice addition to the crew. Can’t wait to see you friends.


Hope I can make it. Planning to arrive on Friday, Nov 5.


----------



## ckelp

I may be able to come out for a couple hours, my work is going full steam right now.


----------



## 2dogs

I expect to arrive shortly after noon on Friday.


----------



## atpchas

I'll be there Saturday morning but will be a spectator only. I had a total hip replacement recently and am not able to do much more than walking around for another month, at least. That said, I do look forward to seeing the usual friends and maybe meeting a few new ones.


----------



## lightj12

Looks like Saturday AM for me too; getting harangued at work this week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 2dogs

I have a truck load of Stihl weed whackers for you.
BTW (to everyone else) I'm bring several saws to offer for sale. Venmo accepted, cash works too.


----------



## atpchas

2dogs said:


> I have a truck load of Stihl weed whackers for you.
> BTW (to everyone else) I'm bring several saws to offer for sale. Venmo accepted, cash works too.


Thanks! I knew you wouldn't forget.


----------



## davidwyby

Well, bummer. Hopefully catch this next year.


----------



## atpchas

MANY HANDS MAKE LIGHT WORK

Tyler had this snapped off oak as the first project for us.








Several guys started breaking down the crown.





Some fencing had to be disabled.





Meanwhile, preparations were made to bring down the hung up base.





Get some tension…




and down she comes.


----------



## atpchas

Now work could commence on the major upper limbs.




Disassembly proceeded from both ends…




Bob’s pole saw came in handy.




Nate’s modded Echo got some firewood on the ground in VERY short order. 




The major part of the crown was relocated for easier & safer processing.







Now all that’s left is a bunch of chipping and processing of the firewood for sale to campers (after splitting and seasoning). Oh, and some fencing to go back up.


----------



## atpchas

A note to the "Brain Trust" (you know who you are) - with your much-appreciated help, both saws are now running. In both cases, coil replacement did the trick.


----------



## Gologit

atpchas said:


> A note to the "Brain Trust" (you know who you are) - with your much-appreciated help, both saws are now running. In both cases, coil replacement did the trick.


Great pictures Charlie. Many thanks.


----------



## Gologit

Did anyone else get any pictures?


----------



## 2dogs

I like the picture of Nate casually wading into a patch of poison oak. 

Next year Tyler let's hold a 10 minute on what to do and WHAT NOT TO DO when poison oak is present. It will help the tourists.


----------



## davidwyby

2022 gtg?


----------



## Dave86

I am interested, have not been to one yet.


----------



## tylerbeach3

davidwyby said:


> 2022 gtg?


It’s on! November 11-14 tentative. Nate, is that a good weekend for you? Vets day is 11/11.


----------



## Dave86

tylerbeach3 said:


> It’s on! November 11-14 tentative. Nate, is that a good weekend for you? Vets day is 11/11.


Is it open to all? Is an invitation required?


----------



## davidwyby

I’m interested in learning more felling…seeing some biguns go.

@Thumper88


----------



## 2dogs

Nate can you sticky this please?


----------



## davidwyby

@Bob95065 links to pics of previous GTGs?


----------



## tylerbeach3

Dave86 said:


> Is it open to all? Is an invitation required?


You are invited. It is open to all but we like to know an approximate head count about a month early to plan. So rsvp in October or so.


----------



## tylerbeach3

davidwyby said:


> I’m interested in learning more felling…seeing some biguns go.
> 
> @Thumper88


This will probably be a good year for that…


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> It’s on! November 11-14 tentative. Nate, is that a good weekend for you? Vets day is 11/11.


That'll do nicely!


----------



## madhatte

2dogs said:


> Nate can you sticky this please?


Stuck!


----------



## tylerbeach3

madhatte said:


> Stuck!


I know we ask this every year but is there any way to change to thread title to current year? The prep for this year might be a little more than years past. I hope the weather is suitable for our work I.e. no redflag warning. We have a significant number of standing dead and dying firs, most will likely be tagged by state forester for removal. Rigging equipment we have a little bit of. Bring what you can. Most trees tagged will have valuable targets. Anything you all won’t do, I won’t, we can contract climbers after the event for those extra sketch sticks. Safety first.


----------



## davidwyby

I might be able to get a climber to come. He was at our GTG at Bob’s.


----------



## madhatte

tylerbeach3 said:


> I know we ask this every year but is there any way to change to thread title to current year?


Turns out yes, there have been software and policy changes that I am just now finding out about.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Bob95065, 11/11-11/14. I’ll work on getting campsites up the hill away from road noise. The horse stables will still be home base and anyone can camp down there too.


----------



## Bob95065

Thanks Tyler! It's on the calendar at home.

@davidwyby

@norcalflyingsquirrel


----------



## davidwyby

tylerbeach3 said:


> Bob95065, 11/11-11/14. I’ll work on getting campsites up the hill away from road noise. The horse stables will still be home base and anyone can camp down there too.


Will we get to see what we're whackin' or is it a surprise?


----------



## tylerbeach3

davidwyby said:


> Will we get to see what we're whackin' or is it a surprise?


Too early to tell. State forester needs to assess trees in October and we will have the list of tagged trees then. I’ll find a couple tomorrow that I am sure will be on the list and try to get a good picture.


----------



## gflyingsquirrel

davidwyby said:


> I might be able to get a climber to come. He was at our GTG at Bob’s.


That guys a kook! But he does love him so fir murderin! Will climb for roached 084? Looks like Im in for the lock! I better finish my silvey jack rebuild by then. Ive got wedges, drivers, line launchers, a hobbs, some bullrope, and a ms661 jb torque build pulling a 47" .404. And a few others. Ill bring climbing and basic woodland fire gear, piss pump, mccloud, etc. I have a fair bit of experience dumping dead firs around facilities, power lines etc.


----------



## 2dogs

I'll buy Cody an Akimbo before then. Hoping you can teach him how to use it.


----------



## madhatte

About time you bring Cody to one of these things! He's been an honorary attendee long enough!


----------



## 2dogs

madhatte said:


> About time you bring Cody to one of these things! He's been an honorary attendee long enough!


Yep. Those 8 years in the Marines required that he attend the Ball and that conflicted with our GTG.


----------



## davidwyby

How much are we gonna be doing on the first and last days? Will you guys judge me if I show up in my wife’s Subaru instead of my Cummins? Fuel cost is $225 vs. $425…


----------



## atpchas

davidwyby said:


> How much are we gonna be doing on the first and last days? Will you guys judge me if I show up in my wife’s Subaru instead of my Cummins? Fuel cost is $225 vs. $425…


I don't catch flack about my Prius. I really doubt your Subaru will be an issue.


----------



## tylerbeach3

Friends, I just received some shitty news: the campground and cabins recently became fully booked for the weekend we plan on doing our thing. It’s not a deal breaker completely but does put a hitch in our clove. Kevin, unfortunately no cabins will be available. Bob the up top sites (away from the road noise) I can hold as they are unreservable. Most of the big trees we would likely be putting down will be in populated areas. This is something I was gambling on. And I feel bad about it. I couldn’t block entire areas because our park relies on camping fees to stay almost afloat. If we want to I can bring some logs to the stables for fun cutting cookies and milling. The hazard trees that we were planning on will most likely be impossible without closing large areas. I’m sorry for short notice with this news. We do have the spring area for milling and transportation of some timber/lumber down the canyon. If this information is a deal breaker to anyone I understand. We might be able to tackle a few firs in the dayuse area and if so I will get a chipper this year. I am no event coordinator, obviously, but I’ll do my best to make it fun, just wanted to put this new information out as to not disappoint anyone.


----------



## atpchas

Thanks for letting us know right away. With luck no one's travel plans are already irreversible.
On the bright side, it's good for the park to be fully booked.
Is there a supply of trees that could could be processed into firewood? That's essentially cookie cutting with a purpose and the park makes $ selling the firewood.


----------



## Bob95065

Tyler,

It is what it is. I'm still going, I'll still have a great time and we'll get some work done. I'm sure you'll find stuff for yscto do. like Charlie's idea about making firewood too.

Maybe I'll bring some of my big old saws and mill.


----------



## davidwyby

Whale, shoot. My schedule and time off was already getting tight. 20 hours of driving for no felling is a lot less interesting…postpone to less campy season?


----------



## tylerbeach3

The forester comes here in two weeks to tag all the hazards. We have 90 days from that point to get everything down. We could look at a second gathering, maybe in December pending weather. I’ll stay in touch, it sounds like folks still want to come so it’s on still.


----------



## davidwyby

Two GTGs is more fun than 1. 


Side note: I will be dropping big eucs down here for a GTG in Jan.


----------



## madhatte

I'm still in, though on a drastically compressed schedule due to changing jobs. No road adventures this tine!


----------



## tylerbeach3

70 trees were tagged today and yesterday by state forester for removal. That number is double what it’s ever been. I’ll be able to get some before you get here but will leave the larger for you guys. 75% of them are dead/dying Doug fir. I’ll be blocking off the walk-in sites and a couple sites near the hazard trees for the weekend. We have ten medium sized 20”-36”) up on the hill. Sunday might be best for felling because of sound. Campground is otherwise full. 
There are three trees up the hill from the main office. One of those is around 38”dbh. While we are up there I think we should do some fuel management, possibly pull down stuff to chipper(Saturday). Poison oak is there but not as bad as some places in the park. 
Most of these firs are recently dead, still have good holding wood, but riddled with widow makers. 
When we all arrive we will do our regular walk-through and assess. Saturday morning will be breakfast and tail gate. I’ll get some printed info on poison oak and have it available on the table. 
This will be fun. I always fear there won’t be enough to do safely with public around. So sorry about my last post about that. Looks like we have some areas available for felling, I didn’t want to get anybody disappointed when they got here. See you soon!


----------



## davidwyby

Erm….shoot. Made plans to party at @Woodslasher’s that weekend…


----------



## Woodslasher

davidwyby said:


> Erm….shoot. Made plans to party at @Woodslasher’s that weekend…


So what? We can prep Friday, GTG Saturday, Boogie to Napa Sunday and head back whenever. Or, you could do the same thing solo for the last two parts, I had another monkey wrench get tossed my way a day or two ago so I'm still sorting out the rest of that weekend in my books.


----------



## Bob95065

Is it ok to see if anyone has parts available for some projects I'm woking on?

Looking forward to seeing everyone on a few weeks.


----------



## atpchas

Bob95065 said:


> Is it ok to see if anyone has parts available for some projects I'm woking on?


My take - it never hurts to ask. Waddya need?


----------



## Bob95065

Thanks Charlie.

This is what I'm looking for:

Stihl 066 cylinder 

Husqvarna 550xp muffler with hardware

I have a Husqvarna 257 that I was told needs a tank. I'll find out exactly what it needs.

I have a Stihl 064 in a box that needs covers, handlebar and other parts. Again, if oarts are available I'll go over it and make a list.

I'm in Pittsburgh, PA for work this week and Boston next week. I'll get into the 257 and 064 when I get home.

Thanks and I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## 2dogs

I'm in need of the outer sprocket washer and nut for an 090G.


----------



## davidwyby

Borderline hurricane came through the desert and I’m suddenly very busy.


----------



## atpchas

davidwyby said:


> Borderline hurricane came through the desert and I’m suddenly very busy.


Wind force on foliage that dense must be huge. Small wonder there's lots of damage.


----------



## 2dogs

Charlie don't worry too much about Dave. Hurricane in the desert? Next time it will be raining frogs or the Colorado river will turn blood red. Maybe he will get lost in his "desert" for 40 days.


----------



## gflyingsquirrel

tylerbeach3 said:


> 70 trees were tagged today and yesterday by state forester for removal. That number is double what it’s ever been. I’ll be able to get some before you get here but will leave the larger for you guys. 75% of them are dead/dying Doug fir. I’ll be blocking off the walk-in sites and a couple sites near the hazard trees for the weekend. We have ten medium sized 20”-36”) up on the hill. Sunday might be best for felling because of sound. Campground is otherwise full.
> There are three trees up the hill from the main office. One of those is around 38”dbh. While we are up there I think we should do some fuel management, possibly pull down stuff to chipper(Saturday). Poison oak is there but not as bad as some places in the park.
> Most of these firs are recently dead, still have good holding wood, but riddled with widow makers.
> When we all arrive we will do our regular walk-through and assess. Saturday morning will be breakfast and tail gate. I’ll get some printed info on poison oak and have it available on the table.
> This will be fun. I always fear there won’t be enough to do safely with public around. So sorry about my last post about that. Looks like we have some areas available for felling, I didn’t want to get anybody disappointed when they got here. See you soon!


Maybe I can climb top and chunk some of the big ones in public areas, dont need the 2x zone.


----------



## davidwyby

Life went sideways. I might make it.


----------



## tylerbeach3

I’ve got most teeshirt sizes, need Charlie, woodslayrr, g flying squirrels, David, Broc Luno, I’ll get extra also.


----------



## atpchas

tylerbeach3 said:


> I’ve got most teeshirt sizes, need Charlie, woodslayrr, g flying squirrels, David, Broc Luno, I’ll get extra also.


Tyler, please don't reserve a tee for me. I already have a drawer full that hardly ever get worn. Thanks for thinking of me, though - I appreciate it.


----------



## Bob95065

I am posting this message after talking to Tyler and others to get us all on the same page concerning the plan for meals at the GTG this weekend.

Victor has volunteered to help cook dinners for us at the GTG this year. Thanks Victor for stepping up and if you haven’t had his cooking you’re in for a treat. The plan is to have hamburgers Friday night and chili Saturday night. Tyler said the park will provide ingredients.



Tyler said he will pick up ingredients for sandwiches for us Saturday and Sunday. It will be like last year – cold cuts, bread, condiments, lettuce, tomatoes, etc.

Sunday dinner is TBD. Tyler said maybe pizza or something like that.

For breakfast Tyler said he will provide some eggs and maybe some other food. In the past we’ve all brought food for breakfast and we should plan for that this year. I made 10lb of loose breakfast sausage that I’ll bring and a bottle of Pepper Plant sauce. Some suggestions for stuff to bring are eggs, tortillas, hash browns, bacon, salsa, shredded cheese, etc.

Tyler said we’ll drop trees where we can, cut off and chip slash and buck up the trees into rounds. This GTG is always a lot of fun and I for one am really looking forward to it. We’re getting a lot of rail today but the forecast looks clear until Sunday late afternoon. It should be perfect for the weekend if it holds.

Travel safe and we’ll see you this weekend.

Bob


----------



## Bob95065

Weather prediction: https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/ca/saint-helena


----------



## Bob95065

Tyler also said to bring your own drinks. The water at the coral is good to drink too


----------



## Jumpsuit

Hi I’m Joshua was at Bob’s GTG in Apr., I will be in the area this weekend and am hoping to stop by for awhile on Sat.
I don’t know much about anything lol but I’ll bring my saw, ppe, and drinks. Pls no need to increase food supplies on account of me will likely only be able to stay for a few hours.


----------



## 2dogs

I'll have a meeting with my chicken crew again tomorrow regarding upping production. Last time they said no clucking way but they just got new tastier feed so I have a little more bargaining power.


----------



## lightj12

ETA Friday AM? I'm bringing a bunch of breakfast stuff too.


----------



## gflyingsquirrel

tylerbeach3 said:


> I’ve got most teeshirt sizes, need Charlie, woodslayrr, g flying squirrels, David, Broc Luno, I’ll get extra also.


large or xl


----------



## davidwyby

So what happened?


----------



## tylerbeach3

davidwyby said:


> So what happened?


Fun fun we missed ya.


----------



## madhatte

It were a hoot, alright!


----------



## atpchas

A number of hazard trees (all doug fir IIRC) were dropped - Tyler, what was the final count? Some of them were good size, maybe 4' dbh. What impressed me is how precisely positioned they were when they went down. Made the cleanup much easier and no infrastructure was damaged.

We also cleaned up the corral/camping area which had become a repository for logs to "someday" be processed into firewood to be sold to the folks who stay at all the campsites in the park. We kept the splitter going for most of the day while a couple folks with more energy than this 75 yo could muster split a huge amount with mauls. 

I forgot to bring my camera this year so regret I have no pics to share.


----------



## davidwyby

Sounds like fun, I will have to catch the next one. Life got complicated and I couldn't be in two places at the same time (I was lucky to get time to go) but I had fun with chiselbit and @Woodslasher playin with saws and dropping trees.


----------



## singinwoodwackr

Pics or it never happened


----------



## davidwyby

Gonna try to whack the rest?


----------



## tylerbeach3

davidwyby said:


> Gonna try to whack the rest?


Got ‘em down, all but 7. Im contracting these ones due to value of targets. I ain’t proud!


----------

